# CONNECTIONS 4 #34



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a rather grey Surrey although the ttrees are still full of colour.
> 
> Going for a walk to the shops this morning and then a gentle swimm later. My physio has told me not do do front crawl or back crawl because of my shoulder and I can't do breast stroke cos of my knees and hips. Perhaps I shall just go and stand in the middle of the pool!!!
> 
> ...


We are doing good we just got some wind and a lot of rain but it was warm almost 70 those storms did do a lot of damage where they did hit I really feel for the family's suffering through this so sad


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Everyone, just caught up, took me ages as I didn't get on yesterday afternoon. The reason for that was that we met up with DD, DSIL and gks for a lovely Sunday roast lunch in a nice old pub in Greenwich. We were there from 2pm until 5.45 when we felt we should take the gks home as they had school today. The lunch was amazing, too much for me though, and I had a couple of glasses of wine. We just sat and chatted and then a small jazz/blues band came on. When we got home we watched Stuart Little III and then Skyped with GS and family - lovely!! Took the kids to school this morning, they are so good now they are growing up, and then went to Zumba, which as usual was a lot of fun! Hope everyone is doing ok in this nasty wintery weather, love you all! xxxxxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, that is so true. My dad made me a doll's pram, a doll's house and a scooter and they were so special to me, wish we had kept them! My DS takes after my dad, making stuff, not DH, all he can make is a fuss - and a decent cup of tea!!!! No, that is unfair, he is also a brilliant granddad!!!


That is awesome all things cherished by a little girl!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back from the lunch and grocery shopping. 4.20pm...I'm tired so I'll just have to knit. We had Christmas lunch with all the trimmings and it really was beautiful. Much better than last year. I had beef and it melted in my mouth. Then we gave a couple of ladies a lift home. Then went shopping. I've got DS and DIL a couple of bottles for Christmas. 2 advent calendars with chocolates for the boys. I'll be away when they start to open them.

Mag looked after me today. She is so good. everytime I go to fall over she panics and rushes to me....I fall over a lot and I never notice it now. hahaha


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Jynx so sorry to hear about your loss hope you are doing well love and hugs to you and yours.

Purly I do hope you and DH have a safe trip to Ohio today!

Xiang nice trip you had and that jacket really does look fun to knit.

Purple hope you listen and just sat in the pool.....hhmmmm...

Grandma Susan I do hope you enjoyed your Christmas dinner out with S & B group...

Londy your dinner out sounds wonderful too, I need to go and get something out of the freezer for tonight if I don't want to eat pasta again..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy hope all is well with you dear and that you are getting a small rest up as you are always so busy.
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back from the lunch and grocery shopping. 4.20pm...I'm tired so I'll just have to knit. We had Christmas lunch with all the trimmings and it really was beautiful. Much better than last year. I had beef and it melted in my mouth. Then we gave a couple of ladies a lift home. Then went shopping. I've got DS and DIL a couple of bottles for Christmas. 2 advent calendars with chocolates for the boys. I'll be away when they start to open them.
> 
> Mag looked after me today. She is so good. everytime I go to fall over she panics and rushes to me....I fall over a lot and I never notice it now. hahaha


That beef sounds wonderful, but I don't like that you keep falling over. Is your stroke nurse and Dr aware?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I make lists like you do Saxy....I lose them!


I need lists, and have never lost one yet. I'd forget half of it without a list!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello binky.....How are you? Will you tell your linky that I will text her, and that we are missing her like crazy? I'll be over to the states next Wednesday, and cavorting with Donald Duck on Thursday!!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That beef sounds wonderful, but I don't like that you keep falling over. Is your stroke nurse and Dr aware?


I dont fall over...I fib..I lose my balance and I have to right myself......I dont mean I fall on the floor or anything... I just sometimes am a bit Nissed as a Pewt!!!!!! and I dont drink hahaha. no, balance isnt my good point hahahah.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I dont fall over...I fib..I lose my balance and I have to right myself......I dont mean I fall on the floor or anything... I just sometimes am a bit Nissed as a Pewt!!!!!! and I dont drink hahaha. no, balance isnt my good point hahahah.


I forgive you for frightening me! DH is reading over my shoulder yet again, and says have you had your ears tested? Debatable which is worse really - him or your Albert!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Right,,,I'm off to the loo and then get changed because I'm in my party gear...you know the sort....Net tutu, long tights, a wand in my hand and a golden crown on my head....(sounds like me doesnt it?)


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I forgive you for frightening me! DH is reading over my shoulder yet again, and says have you had your ears tested? Debatable which is worse really - him or your Albert!


I'tll be Albert....One of the old ladie's we gave a lift to, sat in the fromt with him!!!! She was talking away to him and he was bloody oblivious....I told her he was ignorant but just deaf...Why he wont get it sorted, I'll never know..I think its just to bloody annoy me!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Right,,,I'm off to the loo and then get changed because I'm in my party gear...you know the sort....Net tutu, long tights, a wand in my hand and a golden crown on my head....(sounds like me doesnt it?)


my imagination is running riot ATM.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'tll be Albert....One of the old ladie's we gave a lift to, sat in the fromt with him!!!! She was talking away to him and he was bloody oblivious....I told her he was ignorant but just deaf...Why he wont get it sorted, I'll never know..I think its just to bloody annoy me!


they really are interchangeable.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello binky.....How are you? Will you tell your linky that I will text her, and that we are missing her like crazy? I'll be over to the states next Wednesday, and cavorting with Donald Duck on Thursday!!!!!


I am doing Ok last week of school before they have off for Thanksgiving week, I will pass your message on to Linky, and Donald Duck is my absolute favorite Disney character, followed by Tinker Bell and we didn't see him when we were there, that was a bummer we only saw Jasmine


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'tll be Albert....One of the old ladie's we gave a lift to, sat in the fromt with him!!!! She was talking away to him and he was bloody oblivious....I told her he was ignorant but just deaf...Why he wont get it sorted, I'll never know..I think its just to bloody annoy me!


Our DD has hearing aids but he won't wear them I think he likes to be able to have an excuse for ignoring us all the time


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Our DD has hearing aids but he won't wear them I think he likes to be able to have an excuse for ignoring us all the time


My son won't wear them because they distort sounds, and you can't concentrate on one conversation only.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I had a busy day yesterday went and picked up the baby and then went to Joanns, where I spent way to much money don't know why I do that, and got the yarn to finish the gift blanket, ribbon and elastic for the skirt I made for the GN, the yarn was such a good deal that I bought enough for me a blanket in the green and peachy color, and got some really cute material, that the baby helped pick out, to make a flannel blanket for him, and here is the shocker I thought I would actually try to sew it myself.......Oh come on you know you want to laugh......yeah I shoulda waited but part of the problem is that a certain couple of teenagers who shall remain unnamed...Ben and Shawna...have been playing with my machine and it keeps knotting up and unthreading the needle...OH well Linky to the rescue, after I take out the little bit that I have done.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'tll be Albert....One of the old ladie's we gave a lift to, sat in the fromt with him!!!! She was talking away to him and he was bloody oblivious....I told her he was ignorant but just deaf...Why he wont get it sorted, I'll never know..I think its just to bloody annoy me!


Welcome to my world, I am so sick of saying everything five times, lol! In sickness and in health, for better or worse.............! :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Welcome to my world, I am so sick of saying everything five times, lol! In sickness and in health, for better or worse.............! :evil: :evil: :evil:


We're already in that world, don't worry. Add to that the fact that he wants to know everything I am doing, and seems to think I need help doing it - except knitting. I love knitting!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, that is so true. My dad made me a doll's pram, a doll's house and a scooter and they were so special to me, wish we had kept them! My DS takes after my dad, making stuff, not DH, all he can make is a fuss - and a decent cup of tea!!!! No, that is unfair, he is also a brilliant granddad!!!


The things that parents do that are"just for you" seem to stick with us the longest. One year, I wrapped a large, and I do mean very large bowl that Dad wanted for Christmas and a Santa face, stuffed to be 3-D, facial features, cotton all beard, hat, etc. dad was apparently quite touched so..... the folks were giving me a crinoline petticoat and he wrapped it as a Victorian person, ballon head, flat cardboard had with all sorts of bows, etc. etc. I never forgot it.....

DH has Barbie houses for our girls and GD's, furniture, toys and a guitar out of a Christmas cake tin...... The kids just tell them a need and he is off to the garage..... They don't forget...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Everyone, just caught up, took me ages as I didn't get on yesterday afternoon. The reason for that was that we met up with DD, DSIL and gks for a lovely Sunday roast lunch in a nice old pub in Greenwich. We were there from 2pm until 5.45 when we felt we should take the gks home as they had school today. The lunch was amazing, too much for me though, and I had a couple of glasses of wine. We just sat and chatted and then a small jazz/blues band came on. When we got home we watched Stuart Little III and then Skyped with GS and family - lovely!! Took the kids to school this morning, they are so good now they are growing up, and then went to Zumba, which as usual was a lot of fun! Hope everyone is doing ok in this nasty wintery weather, love you all! xxxxxxx


I have just found a free Zumba class on Wed. Morning. I've been yet. Have to find my Silver sneakers card. It isn't Gold, but a ladies only fitness center and rather small so I think there will be enough individual attention that i might catch up to routines. We'll see.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I am doing Ok last week of school before they have off for Thanksgiving week, I will pass your message on to Linky, and Donald Duck is my absolute favorite Disney character, followed by Tinker Bell and we didn't see him when we were there, that was a bummer we only saw Jasmine


Glad there was no damage near you... The pictures are pretty devastating.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back from the lunch and grocery shopping. 4.20pm...I'm tired so I'll just have to knit. We had Christmas lunch with all the trimmings and it really was beautiful. Much better than last year. I had beef and it melted in my mouth. Then we gave a couple of ladies a lift home. Then went shopping. I've got DS and DIL a couple of bottles for Christmas. 2 advent calendars with chocolates for the boys. I'll be away when they start to open them.
> 
> Mag looked after me today. She is so good. everytime I go to fall over she panics and rushes to me....I fall over a lot and I never notice it now. hahaha


Between you and Londy, I am now starving for a good piece of beef. I did see DH has some lovely steaks defrosting, but it won't be tonight since we have to font the viewing..... Guess I'll go eat a few cheese and crackers.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I was up a 8. I did a little kitchen pick up, took pills and iced hand. While on computer with ice pack, I was so sleep. I lagged on couch and am just getting up again a little after 11. I must do quilt block by tomorrow morning so I'm debating wether to call Dr. As planned and try to get in today. The to get dressed in two different outfits and take the time out to go sit in office ... Not to mention making hair look acceptable. What to do, what to do..... Guess I'll go curl hair and then call to see what opening they might have. It now I want to spend the day.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The things that parents do that are"just for you" seem to stick with us the longest. One year, I wrapped a large, and I do mean very large bowl that Dad wanted for Christmas and a Santa face, stuffed to be 3-D, facial features, cotton all beard, hat, etc. dad was apparently quite touched so..... the folks were giving me a crinoline petticoat and he wrapped it as a Victorian person, ballon head, flat cardboard had with all sorts of bows, etc. etc. I never forgot it.....
> 
> DH has Barbie houses for our girls and GD's, furniture, toys and a guitar out of a Christmas cake tin...... The kids just tell them a need and he is off to the garage..... They don't forget...


That's wonderful - and real love!! So easy to just go out and buy stuff!!! I get the biggest kick from making things for mine cos as I always tell 'em, there's love in every stitch!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I think it looks good and like you said it will grow fast but it might have grown on you by then.


I agree with you Binky, the cut looks wonderful on her, and I got the video of the hair colour opened & I like that also - there is nothing wrong with it ...... I think she is just not used to it & it all might just grow (pun intended) on her :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I love you all sorry I scared you but I am really doing just fine don't know what was going on other than feeling some stress over school stuff.
> 
> Love and hugs to all of you
> Binky


Maybe you just need a long, relaxing break - apart from your kids schooling, you have been having the little one, ? & sibling, quite a lot lately ..... Or has that gone back to regular hours!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone - I'm just now catching up as I've been busy on the computer this a.m. paying bills and sorting things out. Everyone sounds very busy. I've been busy knitting presents as well. More to do.

I'm thinking of you all. xxxooo

Enjoy your afternoon/evening. Will check back later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive been talking to Lynn (EX BP) and we are going to the knitting show on Thursday. I sais I was feeling great with my tummy and everything. I feel like a new person since I've lived of fibre. She has asked me to go to the Line dancing xmas party. She says that they all ask when I'm going back to linedancing. Well...If I feel as good as I have been doing then I think I'll got to the party and see my friends, with the chance of re-starting in the new year.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been talking to Lynn (EX BP) and we are going to the knitting show on Thursday. I sais I was feeling great with my tummy and everything. I feel like a new person since I've lived of fibre. She has asked me to go to the Line dancing xmas party. She says that they all ask when I'm going back to linedancing. Well...If I feel as good as I have been doing then I think I'll got to the party and see my friends, with the chance of re-starting in the new year.


Loving your attitude love!! So glad to hear you sounding enthusiastic, new year, new start with everything, hopefully!!! Gotta be better than this year for you!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I asked Barry last night and apparently, Slippers is a Burman! He adopted them the day after they moved in and his former owner was fine with that and looks after him if they are away!!!


They were the cats that lived with the buddhis monks. Lovely nature. I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That's my kind of shop. So many colours. I'm not allowed to go into shops that sells yarn by myself anymore :roll:


Then we will have to take you when we come to Toronto. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Loving your attitude love!! So glad to hear you sounding enthusiastic, new year, new start with everything, hopefully!!! Gotta be better than this year for you!!! xxx


AND......... I'll be better still if I ever find my skirt and top.... :XD:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone. Walked to the shops this morning and then decided I couldn't be bothered to go swimming so got some stuff done for the WI.

Glad to see Binky back here and that she is ok.

Going to get some knitting done this evening. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

my connections has gone fumnny.....Instead of the word connection I've got #4324153....... any body else got it at the top of their page?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> my connections has gone fumnny.....Instead of the word connection I've got #4324153....... any body else got it at the top of their page?


I.ve got Connections 4#33 xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I.ve got Connections 4#33 xx


so have I now.......


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

how are your aches and pains purple?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been talking to Lynn (EX BP) and we are going to the knitting show on Thursday. I sais I was feeling great with my tummy and everything. I feel like a new person since I've lived of fibre. She has asked me to go to the Line dancing xmas party. She says that they all ask when I'm going back to linedancing. Well...If I feel as good as I have been doing then I think I'll got to the party and see my friends, with the chance of re-starting in the new year.


Well, that should be fun (hopefully she'll be nice to you). It sounds like some fun things coming up for you to go to now that you are feeling better.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello. Just popping in to let you all know I'm still around...Have been reading but not been feeling lkie chatting. I have been busy knitting when I get a spare moment or two...

So much to comment on so cannot possibly remember everything. 

Susan your linedancing plan sounds very positive :thumbup:

Jynx so sorry to read about your loss.

Pearlie sorry things are not good for DH at the moment. I hope the drive and all are not too difficult for you tomorrow...That's also your shot day isn't it?

Purple thanks for the lovely messages.

Pam you sound busy with friends and knitting stuff...how are you getting on with Edwina?

Saxy glad you are having some down time.

Binky you sound like you are ready for some down time.

Xiang..get better soon...I believe you are not feeling too good at the moment.

Anyone I have missed, plaese do forgive me. 

Now I'm off to bed...it's after 10pm here...way past my bedtime :?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> They were the cats that lived with the buddhis monks. Lovely nature. I WANT ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He's a real softy with Charlotte but certainly not with anyone else! He's also very protective and they have to watch out if another child comes round to play because he watches all the time in case anyone looks like they might be hurting her!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> my connections has gone fumnny.....Instead of the word connection I've got #4324153....... any body else got it at the top of their page?


Yep!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> AND......... I'll be better still if I ever find my skirt and top.... :XD:


Yeh, I'd also be very happy if you found it!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. Just popping in to let you all know I'm still around...Have been reading but not been feeling lkie chatting. I have been busy knitting when I get a spare moment or two...
> 
> So much to comment on so cannot possibly remember everything.
> 
> ...


Hi dear, nice to see you on here,we have missed you! Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way!!! xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. Just popping in to let you all know I'm still around...Have been reading but not been feeling lkie chatting. I have been busy knitting when I get a spare moment or two...
> 
> So much to comment on so cannot possibly remember everything.
> 
> ...


Hi Rebecca - good to hear from you. I'm now a few rows into the 4th chart of Edwina. It's a slow process for me, but moving along well. I'm really glad I've taken this on. I take a break from her and do other projects needing to get done. Hope all is well with you and your family.

xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been talking to Lynn (EX BP) and we are going to the knitting show on Thursday. I sais I was feeling great with my tummy and everything. I feel like a new person since I've lived of fibre. She has asked me to go to the Line dancing xmas party. She says that they all ask when I'm going back to linedancing. Well...If I feel as good as I have been doing then I think I'll got to the party and see my friends, with the chance of re-starting in the new year.


I thought you left for FL on Wed. it most be NEXT Wed. Have fun at the knitting show.... I think the Christmas party to see all your line dancing friends is a must... You don't have to re-join unless you really want to..... I'm sure they would all just like to see you and see how well you are doing. Next year, who knows... as long as you LIKE doing it, go for it....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I thought you left for FL on Wed. it most be NEXT Wed. Have fun at the knitting show.... I think the Christmas party to see all your line dancing friends is a must... You don't have to re-join unless you really want to..... I'm sure they would all just like to see you and see how well you are doing. Next year, who knows... as long as you LIKE doing it, go for it....


I second that but I am going to bed now, goodnight all!!! xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yeh, I'd also be very happy if you found it!!!


If you stumble across mine.... please forward.

I have managed to get quilt square done and just mended Caroline's uniform. We changed dressing but I still haven't called Dr. Just can't figure out when I can schedule a visit.....

it is about time to call mom and remind her we are picking her up about 6 and then DH and I both need a little sprucing up. I have no idea what it is I should wear. I do have to try on the outfit I picked for tomorrow though. I bought it for dad's service when I was just barely done with chemo and it is a size 8.. Not sure if that will fit anymore or just what I wore under the jacket.... Hmmmmm. I'm going to be in a real bind if I have to come up with another black outfit... dressy enough for this particular church.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello. Just popping in to let you all know I'm still around...Have been reading but not been feeling lkie chatting. I have been busy knitting when I get a spare moment or two...
> 
> Now I'm off to bed...it's after 10pm here...way past my bedtime :?


Glad YOU are getting some knitting done. Sleep well..... Surely you will have a holiday break coming up soon and can recharge your batteries.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Pam.... good to see you... I'm going to catch up on another thread and then get dressed for viewing. I'd as soon stay home and remember the good times, but know mom is really wanting to go..... and so many will be expecting us... so....

I'll try to catch up with all tomorrow evening...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Jynx, please do not put off your doctor's appointment, you need to get it done.

Hope you find an outfit to wear. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi Pam.... good to see you... I'm going to catch up on another thread and then get dressed for viewing. I'd as soon stay home and remember the good times, but know mom is really wanting to go..... and so many will be expecting us... so....
> 
> I'll try to catch up with all tomorrow evening...


Hi Jynx - good to see you, too! I hope all goes well today and tomorrow with the viewing and the service.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jynx, please do not put off your doctor's appointment, you need to get it done.
> 
> Hope you find an outfit to wear. xxx


Ditto from me on both of those!

xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm off to go get something done now. Catch you all later! xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm off to go get something done now. Catch you all later! xxxooo


Sorry I missed you Pam, I'm off to bed soon, enjoy the rest of your day. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry I missed you Pam, I'm off to bed soon, enjoy the rest of your day. xxx


Thanks, Purple. Sorry I missed you, too! I hope you sleep well and I also hope you don't have a really busy week this week. Gentle hugs to you. xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Jynx, please do not put off your doctor's appointment, you need to get it done.
> 
> Hope you find an outfit to wear. xxx


IT's not a big thing.... just one little spot not quite healed enough for water. I think it needs to be cauterized one more time... I'll see if they an see me late tomorrow after memorial service.... They aren't open Wed. or Friday and I am busy all day Thurs. If I can't get in tomorrow, I'll go sat. morning..

Low and behold, the size 8 suit fts... I only wore it once, to Dad's memorial... so had no clue....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Visitation was very nice and not all that crowed... mostly family.... That gives me hope that memorial will not be jam packed. This sure was quick. She discovered she was sick in mid-September. Gerry knew she was ill but she didn't want to see anyone and I was in hospital....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi dear, nice to see you on here,we have missed you! Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way!!! xxx


Hi Londy. Thanks for the positive vibes  Sorry I didn't meet up with you and Purple on Saturday...so much to do...


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Rebecca - good to hear from you. I'm now a few rows into the 4th chart of Edwina. It's a slow process for me, but moving along well. I'm really glad I've taken this on. I take a break from her and do other projects needing to get done. Hope all is well with you and your family.
> 
> xxxooo


I'm on 4th chart of Alexandra...it's really slowed down for me too. It now takes me an hour to do one pattern row and then the purl-back row.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Glad YOU are getting some knitting done. Sleep well..... Surely you will have a holiday break coming up soon and can recharge your batteries.


Last week I went back after a two week break. We now have 5 more weeks (including this week) 'til the Christmas break, it feels such a long time away.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Okay, I had better go otherwise I will miss my train...still have to clean my teeth. Have a good day/night whatever you are doing.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Coven meeting this morning, so I will catch up with you all later. Have a good day. Love and hugs xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls. Its white outside but warm inside. Tumm is still fine after going for a meal yesterday. Its over 60's this afternoon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> If you stumble across mine.... please forward.
> 
> I have managed to get quilt square done and just mended Caroline's uniform. We changed dressing but I still haven't called Dr. Just can't figure out when I can schedule a visit.....
> 
> it is about time to call mom and remind her we are picking her up about 6 and then DH and I both need a little sprucing up. I have no idea what it is I should wear. I do have to try on the outfit I picked for tomorrow though. I bought it for dad's service when I was just barely done with chemo and it is a size 8.. Not sure if that will fit anymore or just what I wore under the jacket.... Hmmmmm. I'm going to be in a real bind if I have to come up with another black outfit... dressy enough for this particular church.....


Seems sad to have to consider how the 'church' will feel about what you are wearing, wear what your cousin would have liked and hang the silent critics!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> IT's not a big thing.... just one little spot not quite healed enough for water. I think it needs to be cauterized one more time... I'll see if they an see me late tomorrow after memorial service.... They aren't open Wed. or Friday and I am busy all day Thurs. If I can't get in tomorrow, I'll go sat. morning..
> 
> Low and behold, the size 8 suit fts... I only wore it once, to Dad's memorial... so had no clue....


Brilliant, bet you look fabulous!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its white outside but warm inside. Tumm is still fine after going for a meal yesterday. Its over 60's this afternoon.


Well done, your tum!!! Mind how you go when you go to over 60s, assuming it is snow you have, or is it frost? Enjoy yourself and come back with some tales for us!!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Coven meeting this morning, so I will catch up with you all later. Have a good day. Love and hugs xx


You have a good day too hun! xxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:23 am EST and 1'C (34'F). The wind has died down. I drove home last night with freezing rain and ice pellets but the precipitation has stopped and the roads are clear now.
I need to finish this hat/cowl thing. I only have about 4" to go. I also need to tie in ends and launder another project. Still fussing over DD's slippers. She has a really high arch and short feet. I need to frog back and do MORE decreases.
How are your stitches?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to wait until the logo stops spinning before I hit "Submit" again


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its white outside but warm inside. Tumm is still fine after going for a meal yesterday. Its over 60's this afternoon.


Snow already? Or is it frost?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its white outside but warm inside. Tumm is still fine after going for a meal yesterday. Its over 60's this afternoon.


Snow already? Or is it frost?
Tell


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its white outside but warm inside. Tumm is still fine after going for a meal yesterday. Its over 60's this afternoon.


Snow already? Or is it frost?
Tell tumm to


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its white outside but warm inside. Tumm is still fine after going for a meal yesterday. Its over 60's this afternoon.


Snow already? Or is it frost?
Tell tumm to keep up the good work


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Its white outside but warm inside. Tumm is still fine after going for a meal yesterday. Its over 60's this afternoon.


Snow already? Or is it frost?
Tell tumm to keep up the good work


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> IT's not a big thing.... just one little spot not quite healed enough for water. I think it needs to be cauterized one more time... I'll see if they an see me late tomorrow after memorial service.... They aren't open Wed. or Friday and I am busy all day Thurs. If I can't get in tomorrow, I'll go sat. morning..
> 
> Low and behold, the size 8 suit fts... I only wore it once, to Dad's memorial... so had no clue....


That's great that the suit fits.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Ive been talking to Lynn (EX BP) and we are going to the knitting show on Thursday. I sais I was feeling great with my tummy and everything. I feel like a new person since I've lived of fibre. She has asked me to go to the Line dancing xmas party. She says that they all ask when I'm going back to linedancing. Well...If I feel as good as I have been doing then I think I'll got to the party and see my friends, with the chance of re-starting in the new year.


That sounds so good. I hope it all works out for you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Then we will have to take you when we come to Toronto. xxxx


Yippee. We'll have to go to Romni Wools, near the Spadina Chinatown and the Arts Section. Their website doesn't show much, you have to walk into the door and experience it.  Hope you pack your walking shoes.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Is it just me, or is KP incredibly slow this morning?
Oh well, it's time for me to go anyways.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I am just binding time before I go for Tot for the over 60's. I've knitted a bit this morning. This was after I fell asleep over my laptop.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Snow already? Or is it frost?
> Tell


its frost...its frost...its frost notz......Anyway its gone now hahahah


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Good afternoon girls. Blue sky and fluffy white clouds , but very cold. I've got a Constitution to write by tomorrow, so shall not be going out!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> its frost...its frost...its frost notz......Anyway its gone now hahahah


That's better. It must be above freezing at least.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ENJOY all that peace.... I actually slept last night. Granted in three different sessions, but still better than the rest of the week.. Hope tonight is good. I'm tired....


I have been having some very short, sound sleeps, but am also having many "Micro" sleeps; during which I am having Aural, & Visual, hallucinations; which is very daunting at times - especially when I tell my DH, (after he has woken me for about the 15th time, in as many minutes) that I couldn't have been sleeping! because I had been typing a letter to a magazine :roll: :roll:  I went to bed after that time haha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We had a good time. Lots of walking so now I am going to sit and knit. Glad you had a peaceful day. xxxx


And a wonderful time was had by all xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DD and GD Were in AR today to tour a college. They should be home by now...youngest DD leaves for Chicago on Monday morning. She will be conducting training classes for the customer 9 hours a day..... YUCK.
> 
> Had a very sad call this morning. My favorite cousin here in Dallas died. She had been ill for awhile, I'm sure cancer, but didn't let us know. (Her daughter is the young woman who made all t he tapes for her daughter when she knew she was terminal and also wrote. Book about preparing for the end.). I will have to get mom to the memorial with us Monday. Jess is going to hate missing it, as she went to college with my cousin's son. It is a huge church and it will be overflowing. The Tierney name is a biggie he I in Dallas.. (So shallow, it just dawned on me that I will have to be seen by people I haven't seen in years..... Serves me right)


The reverse of that is also true :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She is a little cheeky one though!! They are so good with her, indulge her with the simple things, give her time, not expensive stuff. Here are some more, hope I don't bore you with them!


Her daddy is a very resourceful daddy :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yippee. We'll have to go to Romni Wools, near the Spadina Chinatown and the Arts Section. Their website doesn't show much, you have to walk into the door and experience it.  Hope you pack your walking shoes.


Oh yes!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have been having some very short, sound sleeps, but am also having many "Micro" sleeps; during which I am having Aural, & Visual, hallucinations; which is very daunting at times - especially when I tell my DH, (after he has woken me for about the 15th time, in as many minutes) that I couldn't have been sleeping! because I had been typing a letter to a magazine :roll: :roll:  I went to bed after that time haha


Oh bless!! Is that your meds doing that?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Yippee. We'll have to go to Romni Wools, near the Spadina Chinatown and the Arts Section. Their website doesn't show much, you have to walk into the door and experience it.  Hope you pack your walking shoes.


Walking shoes at the ready! And an empty case! xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. Had a lovely morning with the Coven, lots of lovely Christmas things at the garden centre, but I didn't go mad as we have so many decorations, just had to buy two little ornaments - a penguin and an angel.
Went swimming after lunch. I was very good and did not use my arms, but now my legs ache from doing just legs only! Having coffee and cake to help me recover.
Hope everyone is having a good day. xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm on 4th chart of Alexandra...it's really slowed down for me too. It now takes me an hour to do one pattern row and then the purl-back row.


I'm going slow with Edwina, too, although I told you wrong when I said chart 4. I'm actually on chart 5 and halfway through it.  But it is slow going.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Brilliant, bet you look fabulous!!!


Ditto!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had a lovely morning with the Coven, lots of lovely Christmas things at the garden centre, but I didn't go mad as we have so many decorations, just had to buy two little ornaments - a penguin and an angel.
> Went swimming after lunch. I was very good and did not use my arms, but now my legs ache from doing just legs only! Having coffee and cake to help me recover.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xxxx


Hi Purple. It's a wet morning here. I have to go get ready for an appointment Mr Ric and I need to go to. Give my love to Mr P. Glad you had a fun outing with the coven. Sounds lovely. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Maybe you just need a long, relaxing break - apart from your kids schooling, you have been having the little one, ? & sibling, quite a lot lately ..... Or has that gone back to regular hours!!!


No I have him pretty much all the time! and I do need a break and luckily we get one next week for Thanksgiving but I will be busy with that Oh well I don't mind doing the work for my family.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The jacket is beautiful. Great work.


Saxy, I haven't finished my jacket yet, the one in the photo is made by the designer - I can only hope that mine is as good as that one :shock: :-D


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just had an email chat with Nanabanana! She is fine but still very busy cos she's no good at saying "no"!! She asked after you all and sends her love!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Have just had an email chat with Nanabanana! She is fine but still very busy cos she's no good at saying "no"!! She asked after you all and sends her love!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I won a whole £1, this afternoon, didnt even win a raffle. So we wont talk about it. DH is watching Snooker. Ive just been trying to take some nailvarnish off my toes. There must have been a plastic coating underneath and I now have white flipping toes!!!!! And I'm still tired from this morning. How are you all?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I won a whole £1, this afternoon, didnt even win a raffle. So we wont talk about it. DH is watching Snooker. Ive just been trying to take some nailvarnish off my toes. There must have been a plastic coating underneath and I now have white flipping toes!!!!! And I'm still tired from this morning. How are you all?


My toe nail was white too when I took off the polish last week! I think it must be a fungus infection and I am treating it with tea tree oil every day so it doesn't spread to my other toenails!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just had an email chat with Nanabanana! She is fine but still very busy cos she's no good at saying "no"!! She asked after you all and sends her love!!


That's great. Glad she is ok. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm going slow with Edwina, too, although I told you wrong when I said chart 4. I'm actually on chart 5 and halfway through it.  But it is slow going.


That's great news. How many charts are there altogether? I only have 6 on Alex. I didn't feel up to knitting it tonight, so mo further on than yesterday :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I am just binding time before I go for Tot for the over 60's. I've knitted a bit this morning. This was after I fell asleep over my laptop.


Susan I have been falling asleep over everything, you have only fallen asleep over your laptop :XD:

I have also been having some very realistic hallucinations - don't know what that is about, either ..... Am getting it sorted though :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh bless!! Is that your meds doing that?


I don't know, but it is another thing that needs to be sorted, & soon


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver wrote:
DD and GD Were in AR today to tour a college. They should be home by now...youngest DD leaves for Chicago on Monday morning. She will be conducting training classes for the customer 9 hours a day..... YUCK.

Had a very sad call this morning. My favorite cousin here in Dallas died. She had been ill for awhile, I'm sure cancer, but didn't let us know. (Her daughter is the young woman who made all t he tapes for her daughter when she knew she was terminal and also wrote. Book about preparing for the end.). I will have to get mom to the memorial with us Monday. Jess is going to hate missing it, as she went to college with my cousin's son. It is a huge church and it will be overflowing. The Tierney name is a biggie he I in Dallas.. (So shallow, it just dawned on me that I will have to be seen by people I haven't seen in years..... Serves me right)


The reverse of that is also true 

Sorry about this post, I really don't know where my brain went, that time - it has been taking far too many holidays, lately - I hope I didn't offend anyone


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That's great news. How many charts are there altogether? I only have 6 on Alex. I didn't feel up to knitting it tonight, so mo further on than yesterday :roll:


I understand. There are 7 charts total for this one. I decided I'm not in a race so will get done when I can. I do try to get a little done each day if possible, but it doesn't always work that way.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

First up - HAPPY THANKS GIVING for those in the US

I am now going to get ready for the activities of the day, bye all xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had a lovely morning with the Coven, lots of lovely Christmas things at the garden centre, but I didn't go mad as we have so many decorations, just had to buy two little ornaments - a penguin and an angel.
> Went swimming after lunch. I was very good and did not use my arms, but now my legs ache from doing just legs only! Having coffee and cake to help me recover.
> Hope everyone is having a good day. xxxx


We have an excess of decorations as well,.... and get a couple new ones for the tree every year,

Good for you, behaving in the pool. 'm still not allowed to go in pool or take a bath. I did see Dr. this afternoon and she cauterized the one spot and said another week probably. I also asked if I could start to do things after the 3 month mark and she says "What do you want to do?" Bottom line, she still doesn't want me doing anything until the new year..... Well, that just isn't going to work.. but I will go slow.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> My toe nail was white too when I took off the polish last week! I think it must be a fungus infection and I am treating it with tea tree oil every day so it doesn't spread to my other toenails!!!


Haven't heard of that as a treatment. I must see if I can find some... I need to call and make an appointment for a manicure or I will lose the gift certificate. It expires on 12-13....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Susan I have been falling asleep over everything, you have only fallen asleep over your laptop :XD:
> 
> I have also been having some very realistic hallucinations - don't know what that is about, either ..... Am getting it sorted though :XD:


I hate when that happens. It is so hard to wake up and sort out what is real......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Dreamweaver wrote:
> (So shallow, it just dawned on me that I will have to be seen by people I haven't seen in years..... Serves me right)
> 
> The reverse of that is also true
> ...


None taken... I was really referring to having such a bad hair day and having to see people who would think I had fallen apart.

As it turns out, everything worked out fine. The service and the reception afterwards were just beautiful. A slide show the grandkids put together of lots of pictures (The whole family took some sort of wonderful trip every year, Ireland, Grand Canyon, Australia, etc. etc. etc.) (Od course, we showed up to pick up mom and she was not even dressed. She had been up for along time, but had some notion we weren't going until 1... I had offered to call and she said no need. Just goes to show, she does not remember things for even 12 hours... We were not too late, but did not go up to front to sit with family... )


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Guess I will head off to bed. I am tired. Tomorrow is the ONE day all week when I don't HAVE to be somewhere so it sure would be nice if I could actually sleep in, but I'm not counting on it. 

We are going to turn very cold over the week-end... I mean the high 20's, so really should get some outside things finished tomorrow and get errands run. Mom is sure not going to be wanting to run here errands.... but we MUST because I have too much to do the next week to do them late....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purple. It's a wet morning here. I have to go get ready for an appointment Mr Ric and I need to go to. Give my love to Mr P. Glad you had a fun outing with the coven. Sounds lovely. xxxooo


Hello Pam love the new avatar


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Well the kids got done early with their school work so I decided to get out of the house for awhile and took them to the park to feed the ducks....well it was way to cold to walk all the way to the duck pond which is about a quarter mile so there was a bunch of geese standing in the grass so they fed them and we went to my mom and dad's and had dinner with them they put up their Christmas tree today so it was a good chance to see how the baby would do and he did what all babies do he had to touch it so we might have to leave the bottom branches clear of breakable ornaments


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> First up - HAPPY THANKS GIVING for those in the US
> 
> I am now going to get ready for the activities of the day, bye all xxx


Hope you have a really nice day I am going off to bed as not to tempt fate with the baby he has already woke once so I need to sleep while I can :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Guess I will head off to bed. I am tired. Tomorrow is the ONE day all week when I don't HAVE to be somewhere so it sure would be nice if I could actually sleep in, but I'm not counting on it.
> 
> We are going to turn very cold over the week-end... I mean the high 20's, so really should get some outside things finished tomorrow and get errands run. Mom is sure not going to be wanting to run here errands.... but we MUST because I have too much to do the next week to do them late....


It is going to be cold over the weekend here too, have a good night Jynx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

My specialist appointment has finally arrived!!!! I have to leave home at about 8am, for a 10am appt. hopefully I will find out what is going on with me, & hopefully it can be fixed :-( 

For now, I am going to rest up & get some knitting done - I have felt too ill to be doing much over the last fortnight (& it doesn't seem to be getting much better)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bottom line, she still doesn't want me doing anything until the new year..... Well, that just isn't going to work.. but I will go slow.....


Please please, listen to what the doctor says. You've already had one set back and you DON'T want more. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. No frost but it is still chilly. Slept in this morning so only just having breakfast. Going to take it easy today as WI meeting this evening and I have explain how to make a mini me to the meeting.

Hope everyone is ok. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good morning girls. Had a good sleep last night. It looks beautiful and sunny outside. We are on School run today.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Had a good sleep last night. It looks beautiful and sunny outside. We are on School run today.


I'm on school run tomorrow as it's WI tonight. Mr P and I are going out to buy a new kettle as my purple one died. I'm quite happy with my stove top one but he has done 'resarch' and wants another electric one. So I've told him if we are going to all the bother to go to the big electrical store I want a new microwave too and then I want the kitchen redecorated!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning from me too!! It is cold grey and drizzly here also, having to have the lights on!! We are heading for the cinema again today, seeing The Butler, which is based on a true story about JFK's butler!! Have almost finished my cardigan, tried blocking it yesterday. It is pure unadulterated acrylic, which I bought on my cruise to the Dutch bulb fields in April for 1 Euro for 100g!! Not surprisingly, it doesn't want to be blocked and is still curling up at the sides, hopefully that will not matter when it's sewn up! Catch you later, lotsa love'n'hugs!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Had a good sleep last night. It looks beautiful and sunny outside. We are on School run today.


Haha, beautiful and sunny? Are we on the same planet? It's truly horrible here, heating on but I'm freezing!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from me too!! It is cold grey and drizzly here also, having to have the lights on!! We are heading for the cinema again today, seeing The Butler, which is based on a true story about JFK's butler!! Have almost finished my cardigan, tried blocking it yesterday. It is pure unadulterated acrylic, which I bought on my cruise to the Dutch bulb fields in April for 1 Euro for 100g!! Not surprisingly, it doesn't want to be blocked and is still curling up at the sides, hopefully that will not matter when it's sewn up! Catch you later, lotsa love'n'hugs!!! xxxxxxx


Morning Honey, have fun at the cinema and make sure you take lots of popcorn! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Haha, beautiful and sunny? Are we on the same planet? It's truly horrible here, heating on but I'm freezing!!!


I have my thermal drawers on!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm on school run tomorrow as it's WI tonight. Mr P and I are going out to buy a new kettle as my purple one died. I'm quite happy with my stove top one but he has done 'resarch' and wants another electric one. So I've told him if we are going to all the bother to go to the big electrical store I want a new microwave too and then I want the kitchen redecorated!


You go for it girl!! love your new avatar!!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You go for it girl!! love your new avatar!!! xxx


Thank you, I was topless for that one!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have my thermal drawers on!


So do I, and my thermal spencer but I'm _still_ freezing!!! Have a good day!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, I was topless for that one!


Saucy minx!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> So do I, and my thermal spencer but I'm _still_ freezing!!! Have a good day!!


Sending you warming hugs. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you warming hugs. xxxx


I'm warmer already!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'm warmer already!!!


Oh good. I'm off. Catch you later. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm off....to get a couple of things for Christmas pressies. I know what to get so thats half the battle....have a good day.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> My specialist appointment has finally arrived!!!! I have to leave home at about 8am, for a 10am appt. hopefully I will find out what is going on with me, & hopefully it can be fixed :-(
> 
> For now, I am going to rest up & get some knitting done - I have felt too ill to be doing much over the last fortnight (& it doesn't seem to be getting much better)


Oh Xiang, I do hope you feel better soon and I hope your specialist can figure out what is going on.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm on school run tomorrow as it's WI tonight. Mr P and I are going out to buy a new kettle as my purple one died. I'm quite happy with my stove top one but he has done 'resarch' and wants another electric one. So I've told him if we are going to all the bother to go to the big electrical store I want a new microwave too and then I want the kitchen redecorated!


That's the way to do it get it all over with at once! Do you mean a coffee pot by kettle?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That's the way to do it get it all over with at once! Do you mean a coffee pot by kettle?


Hi Lisa, Thanks for pm. Kettle to heat water in to make tea or coffee. xx

How you doing?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good morning girls. Had a good sleep last night. It looks beautiful and sunny outside. We are on School run today.


so glad that you had a good sleep.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm off....to get a couple of things for Christmas pressies. I know what to get so thats half the battle....have a good day.


Have a fun time shopping.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, Thanks for pm. Kettle to heat water in to make tea or coffee. xx
> 
> How you doing?


 I am doing good, I got my Mom and Dad a purple Keurig for their anniversary they both really like it.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I have convinced DH that since we didn't get the restore on the deck that he needs to extend the roof out over ramp so that it won't be slick coming and going this winter it can get so bad it already has iced really bad.

I have started yet another of the entrelac baby blankets, what can I say they are addictive, I still haven't finished the other one yet but I am working on the border so almost there, and I am still working on Michael's hat


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have convinced DH that since we didn't get the restore on the deck that he needs to extend the roof out over ramp so that it won't be slick coming and going this winter it can get so bad it already has iced really bad.
> 
> I have started yet another of the entrelac baby blankets, what can I say they are addictive, I still haven't finished the other one yet but I am working on the border so almost there, and I am still working on Michael's hat


That sounds just like me, I have so many things on the go, but I am gradually getting things finished. Sounds like a good idea to extend the roof, I hate ice. x


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds just like me, I have so many things on the go, but I am gradually getting things finished. Sounds like a good idea to extend the roof, I hate ice. x


I do too can't have anybody slipping expecially while holding the baby.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I gotta run for now and help the kids with their school

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm on school run tomorrow as it's WI tonight. Mr P and I are going out to buy a new kettle as my purple one died. I'm quite happy with my stove top one but he has done 'resarch' and wants another electric one. So I've told him if we are going to all the bother to go to the big electrical store I want a new microwave too and then I want the kitchen redecorated!


New microwave and kettle are fine, but I LIKE your kitchen.. It is so warm and inviting......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from me too!! It is cold grey and drizzly here also, having to have the lights on!! We are heading for the cinema again today, seeing The Butler, which is based on a true story about JFK's butler!! Have almost finished my cardigan, tried blocking it yesterday. It is pure unadulterated acrylic, which I bought on my cruise to the Dutch bulb fields in April for 1 Euro for 100g!! Not surprisingly, it doesn't want to be blocked and is still curling up at the sides, hopefully that will not matter when it's sewn up! Catch you later, lotsa love'n'hugs!!! xxxxxxx


That movie is high on my list.... I just wish it would get to the dollar movie soon..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had a good afternoon..... I wanted some smells from M &S for some prezzy sand I had a 20% voucher to go towards them.... We'll.....when I got there I found out the 20% wasn't until tomorrow. THEN. As I looked they were selling their smelly sat half price. So I got 4 Christmas boxes and a birthday pres.all at half price, I was over the moon.

At Christmas I always get DS the Broons book or OurWillie. They had it in w h smiths. It was£13. They never have offers that are good, I went to the counter and before anything he asked me if I wanted to buy chocolate, I said no. Then he charged me for the book and and I had another book too. He asked if I wanted them in a bag? I said yes, so he said did I want to pay 10p for one or did I just want to pay 1p? I told him no thank you and walked out of the shop without buying anything....I'm not spending£13 and then being charged 1p for a bag. Blow that.....now I have to go looking for another book!,,,,,,what price are principles. I'm at DS's now with boys,


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I know we are supposed to get cold Thurs. night or Friday, but it is looking very grey and uninviting outside right now, I had thought to find card and go to free Zumba class, or call and see if I could get gel nails done today.. Dh is at Dr. so think I'll just stall until he gets home and see what his plan is for the day... It is my one free day all week and I shouldn't waste it..... 
I made one boot cuff last night. I see both girls have boots on their Christmas lists.. Wish I had known that first.. I could have bought and tried them for size.. I was making for their old boots.. There should be plenty of yarn left for an ear warmer. Neither one seem to be that much into the wristlets that I live and gloves are just too time consuming.

Everyone have a good day. Don't work too hard...


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi jynx. How are you?. Do as purple says and do nothing until the turn of the year.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I do too can't have anybody slipping expecially while holding the baby.


Ooooh, that doesn't bear thinking about!!! Keep it gritted until you get the roof done!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That movie is high on my list.... I just wish it would get to the dollar movie soon..


It was very good, makes you realise what a long way civil rights have come in the last 50 odd years! However, at 2 and a half hours, it was a bit over-long zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had a good afternoon..... I wanted some smells from M &S for some prezzy sand I had a 20% voucher to go towards them.... We'll.....when I got there I found out the 20% wasn't until tomorrow. THEN. As I looked they were selling their smelly sat half price. So I got 4 Christmas boxes and a birthday pres.all at half price, I was over the moon.
> 
> At Christmas I always get DS the Broons book or OurWillie. They had it in w h smiths. It was£13. They never have offers that are good, I went to the counter and before anything he asked me if I wanted to buy chocolate, I said no. Then he charged me for the book and and I had another book too. He asked if I wanted them in a bag? I said yes, so he said did I want to pay 10p for one or did I just want to pay 1p? I told him no thank you and walked out of the shop without buying anything....I'm not spending£13 and then being charged 1p for a bag. Blow that.....now I have to go looking for another book!,,,,,,what price are principles. I'm at DS's now with boys,


Have a look at Amazon online, they often do books cheaper and you don't even have to go out in the cold!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls, back from an exhausting trip. Well, DH will not be able to get a new Kidney, too many other health issues going on. He will be on dialysis forever. I rather thought that would be the outcome, but DH needed to explore all avenues and now he has his answer. Not happy about it, but understands what they told him. Took my shot last night and had a dickens of a morning. Took a pain pill and it put me out for 4 hours. Great pill when you need one. Still very sore but nothing as it had been. So glad I had a walker, must have walked several miles no joke.

Hope I can remember all I read, mind is fuzzy from med.

Xiang I hope you are seeing doctor asap. Hallucinations as you know s not the norm. Sounds like a medicine might be cause of it. Did they put you on anything new dear???Thoughts are with you and am very concerned. Please let us know what they discover. Love and hugs to you.

Londy hope you enjoy the movie. I wanted to see it, but DH doesn't so I will wait for it to come out on dvd. My SIL said she did not like it. So let meknow what you think.

Purple you are very risque going topless( just joking) I think we all did as young kids and never thought a thing about it. Enjoy all all the things you have planned. Didn't realize you and Londy were also going to Toronto. I am only 4 hours from there. Tell me more, perhaps I can meet up with Nitzi and you ladies there???????

GS I would have walked out of the store also wantig to charge you to put your purchase in a bag and charging you for it. Although some of our grocery stores are starting to now do that. I have bought some inexpensive bags that I take with me to use nw in these places. Have a good school run today and say hello to your family for me. I have you as a contact on skype now so I think we are good to go as they say. Just need a time and date to skype quickly before your vacation starts. I need to have the girls send me contact info so we can all be joined up again. When they fixed my computer they wiped all the contacts out.

Nitzi it has been very cold here also, but during the day has been nice. I hate to frog my work, but I know we like things perfect so good luck on your DD slippers and i hope your Mom and DD are all healthy now.

Lifeline Hope your are getting enough rest and that all is well with you. Know how hectic things can get for folks around the holidays, although this year it is just DH Daisy and me. Won't be doing much in the way of celebrating.

Pam hope you and DR got your errands run and are now and comfy. I think you are brave as well as Lifeline for making shawls during the holiday season. I never would undertake those projects then as I just couldn't concentrate enough with all the other things I had going.

Jynx you must listen to your doctor. All the things you think you need to do can be done by someone else. You must follow the doc's instructions as she knows what your insides are like and what they need for you to recover fully and take no backward steps. You may feel good which is great but if you over do, and you know you will, you could go backwards.You are paying her for her expert opinion, now follow her instructions as we love you and want only the best for you dear.hugs and gentle squeezes

Binky you could use a long weekend away with hubby and no kids. I know you love your family, but try to slow down abit. Glad to hear you and Linky suffered no damage from the wicked storm. Good idea to have DH cover the ramp from ice. I am deathly afraid of falling this winter due to ice. Last time i fell I broke my coccyx and it was a painful 12 weeks.

Well loves my fingers are still very stiff and sore so i am going to go rest for awhile. Love to all. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm just checking in as I'm home safe. I need to be up early to put a sandwich up for the knitting show tomorrow. We've all had a nice meal tonight....they did me a fibre meal.....jacket spud and beans...wow.....it was really to late to have anything else for my tum.....I might not get on in the morning"..I've been trying without my stick today, I only over balanced once. BUT I shall take it tomorrow because I don't have DH to hang onto.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Purly. So sorry that they can't get your DH off the dialysis but at least they are not taking any chances, possibly causing more damage. Also sorry you are still suffering so, I so want to come and give you a big but gentle hug! Hopefully, that will be possible in Toronto, we will almost certainly be there and if you can make it too, that would be wonderful, I'm getting emotional just thinking about it!!!
Can't say I didn't like the film but it was too long, I can't sit still for that amount of time and DH was fidgeting too. I think he needed the bathroom but didn't want to disturb everyone by getting up! He was off like a rat up a drainpipe when it ended!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm just checking in as I'm home safe. I need to be up early to put a sandwich up for the knitting show tomorrow. We've all had a nice meal tonight....they did me a fibre meal.....jacket spud and beans...wow.....it was really to late to have anything else for my tum.....I might not get on in the morning"..I've been trying without my stick today, I only over balanced once. BUT I shall take it tomorrow because I don't have DH to hang onto.


Hope I'm not too late to tell you to have a brilliant time tomorrow and to buy loads of yarn for us to see when you get home. Take care of yourself and if anyone gets in the way, that stick might come in handy!!! xxx
:lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. No frost but it is still chilly. Slept in this morning so only just having breakfast. Going to take it easy today as WI meeting this evening and I have explain how to make a mini me to the meeting.
> 
> Hope everyone is ok. xxx


Hi Purple - I slept in this a.m., too, and then had to go grocery shopping so am just now on here catching up. We had frost overnight here and supposed to again tonight. Not too cold, just around freezing, so not as bad as some parts of the country.

Hope your day has gone well. xxxooo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm on school run tomorrow as it's WI tonight. Mr P and I are going out to buy a new kettle as my purple one died. I'm quite happy with my stove top one but he has done 'resarch' and wants another electric one. So I've told him if we are going to all the bother to go to the big electrical store I want a new microwave too and then I want the kitchen redecorated!


Go for all of it, Purple! I love your kitchen, but a remodel is always nice, isn't it?!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, I was topless for that one!


It's an adorable photo!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning from me too!! It is cold grey and drizzly here also, having to have the lights on!! We are heading for the cinema again today, seeing The Butler, which is based on a true story about JFK's butler!! Have almost finished my cardigan, tried blocking it yesterday. It is pure unadulterated acrylic, which I bought on my cruise to the Dutch bulb fields in April for 1 Euro for 100g!! Not surprisingly, it doesn't want to be blocked and is still curling up at the sides, hopefully that will not matter when it's sewn up! Catch you later, lotsa love'n'hugs!!! xxxxxxx


That's supposed to be a really good movie. One I want to see.

I hope you were warm while you were there. Mr. Ric has a fire going in the fireplace so we don't have to turn the furnace on. It's keeping the house nice and toasty!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh Xiang, I do hope you feel better soon and I hope your specialist can figure out what is going on.


I ditto that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, back from an exhausting trip. Well, DH will not be able to get a new Kidney, too many other health issues going on. He will be on dialysis forever. I rather thought that would be the outcome, but DH needed to explore all avenues and now he has his answer. Not happy about it, but understands what they told him. Took my shot last night and had a dickens of a morning. Took a pain pill and it put me out for 4 hours. Great pill when you need one. Still very sore but nothing as it had been. So glad I had a walker, must have walked several miles no joke.
> 
> Hope I can remember all I read, mind is fuzzy from med.
> 
> ...


Hi Purly - glad you're back home. That's too bad about your DH needing to be on dialysis forever, but now he knows. I'm sorry you're still not feeling 100% but it does sound like you're feeling a bit better and am glad for that.

DH and I did get errands taken care of. Today has been quiet other than me going grocery shopping. It's a lovely sunny day outside, but chilly. I stayed in bed late, so didn't get a walk in. Tomorrow is supposed to be dry, too, so I'll make sure I get up and get a walk in then.

I'm enjoying the shawl process but working on some other things, too, that I need to get done. I can't knit on it for too long at a time as my eyes can't take the starring at it. 

Take care. xxxooo


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was very good, makes you realise what a long way civil rights have come in the last 50 odd years! However, at 2 and a half hours, it was a bit over-long zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


Great actors in it. Oprah just received the highest civilian award possible from the President yesterday.. not for acting....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I've had a good afternoon..... I wanted some smells from M &S for some prezzy sand I had a 20% voucher to go towards them.... We'll.....when I got there I found out the 20% wasn't until tomorrow. THEN. As I looked they were selling their smelly sat half price. So I got 4 Christmas boxes and a birthday pres.all at half price, I was over the moon.
> 
> At Christmas I always get DS the Broons book or OurWillie. They had it in w h smiths. It was£13. They never have offers that are good, I went to the counter and before anything he asked me if I wanted to buy chocolate, I said no. Then he charged me for the book and and I had another book too. He asked if I wanted them in a bag? I said yes, so he said did I want to pay 10p for one or did I just want to pay 1p? I told him no thank you and walked out of the shop without buying anything....I'm not spending£13 and then being charged 1p for a bag. Blow that.....now I have to go looking for another book!,,,,,,what price are principles. I'm at DS's now with boys,


Good going on the half price.... but I'm sith you on the bags. Now, we do get charged at certain grocvery stores, but that is known up front. What is the difference between a 10p anda 1p bag? Regardless... Just how do they expect you to take your purchases home? I would have walked too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Good going on the half prive.... but I'm sith you on the bags. Now, we do get charged at certain grocvery stores, but that is known up front. What is the difference between a 10p anda 1p bag? Regardless... Just how do they expect you to take your purchases home? I would have walked too.


Me, too. In Seattle, you can't get plastic bags at all (which I hate anyway so no problem there for me) and you are charged for paper bags (5 cents, I think per bag) if you don't bring your own bag. In my city (which is just on the border with Seattle), you can get plastic or paper bags and there is no charge.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, back from an exhausting trip. Well, DH will not be able to get a new Kidney, too many other health issues going on. He will be on dialysis forever. I rather thought that would be the outcome, but DH needed to explore all avenues and now he has his answer. Not happy about it, but understands what they told him. Took my shot last night and had a dickens of a morning. Took a pain pill and it put me out for 4 hours. Great pill when you need one. Still very sore but nothing as it had been. So glad I had a walker, must have walked several miles no joke.
> 
> Jynx you must listen to your doctor. All the things you think you need to do can be done by someone else. You must follow the doc's instructions as she knows what your insides are like and what they need for you to recover fully and take no backward steps. You may feel good which is great but if you over do, and you know you will, you could go backwards.You are paying her for her expert opinion, now follow her instructions as we love you and want only the best for you dear.hugs and gentle squeezes


Darn it.... I am really sorry to hear this... as I know it really cramps everyone's style to have constant dialysis.... and you all have gone through so much, only to get a negative decision.... Well, it is what it is and there is not much that can be done about it. How many times a week does DH need treatment? Can you conveniently get it both in PA and FL? Kind of makes traveling a challenge....

This is the wound Dr. and she is quite conservative, but I am listening. The surgeon released me a month ago and said I could do anything in a month (which it now is). Since I have no confidence in him at all, I'm not going with his words.... I do want to start some very gentle stuff though.... I have to get some core muscles back... but I'm really not doing much of anything.... Driving locally, walking, a little pick up and sewing but no heavy lifting or real cleaning.... I'm still debating about doing any Christmas decorating... Too much furniture here to do it right now...

Sorry those shots give you such fits... Glad you took a pain pill. That I what they are for and you, of all people. know that.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm just checking in as I'm home safe. I need to be up early to put a sandwich up for the knitting show tomorrow. We've all had a nice meal tonight....they did me a fibre meal.....jacket spud and beans...wow.....it was really to late to have anything else for my tum.....I might not get on in the morning"..I've been trying without my stick today, I only over balanced once. BUT I shall take it tomorrow because I don't have DH to hang onto.


Enjoy the show and absolutely take your stick.... All that extra walking, crowds.... besides, it's a great way to clear a path!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

We have so many bags to carry in,,, just forget to put them back in the car half the time...... Still, we still get bags at most stores, except Aldi's. You even have to pay for a shopping cart there. You get the money back when you return it to the lock stand, but still....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> We have so many bags to carry in,,, just forget to put them back in the car half the time...... Still, we still get bags at most stores, except Aldi's. You even have to pay for a shopping cart there. You get the money back when you return it to the lock stand, but still....


I know - I forget them half the time, too, so doesn't do me much good to have them. I can't believe you have to pay for a shopping cart - even if you do get your money back when you return it! Amazing!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I finally ran down to the nail salon and used my gift certificate... Unfortunately, I did not know the correct thing to ask for and got gel polish... which took about an hour, several coats, drying machines, setting machines, etc. and she did repair two nails with an artificial tip, but I really thought I was getting LONGER nails.. not my little stubby things.... I guess I needed to ask for pink and whites or tips... There is so much gel on my nails, they will grow out and need to be taken off with pure acetone and redone in three weeks. They are a very pretty color and all, but not LONG. I had never been there before and it is right across the street from my favorite LYS... It was closed by the time I was done, but now I know how to use up an entire afternoon and a lot of money!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I need to go get dinner started for Mr. Ric. Luckily it's just leftovers so won't take too long! 

Have a great evening.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

DH just brought dinner and I'm starving. Tomorrow, I get as much of this hair cut off as possible and take mom to the eye Dr. (My lest favorite thing in the world.) Dentist called and I will see him on Tues. for a fitting and a cavity fill and a cleaning. Darn.. I'll miss Sit and Stitch yet again...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DH just brought dinner and I'm starving. Tomorrow, I get as much of this hair cut off as possible and take mom to the eye Dr. (My lest favorite thing in the world.) Dentist called and I will see him on Tues. for a fitting and a cavity fill and a cleaning. Darn.. I'll miss Sit and Stitch yet again...


Enjoy your dinner. Tomorrow doesn't sound like a lot fun for you with taking your mom to eye doctor.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, back from an exhausting trip. Well, DH will not be able to get a new Kidney, too many other health issues going on. He will be on dialysis forever. I rather thought that would be the outcome, but DH needed to explore all avenues and now he has his answer. Not happy about it, but understands what they told him. Took my shot last night and had a dickens of a morning. Took a pain pill and it put me out for 4 hours. Great pill when you need one. Still very sore but nothing as it had been. So glad I had a walker, must have walked several miles no joke.
> 
> Hope I can remember all I read, mind is fuzzy from med.
> 
> ...


I sure could use a weekend away with Dh that would be lovely...*sigh* ....don't know when that would happen though.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, back from an exhausting trip. Well, DH will not be able to get a new Kidney, too many other health issues going on. He will be on dialysis forever. I rather thought that would be the outcome, but DH needed to explore all avenues and now he has his answer. Not happy about it, but understands what they told him. Took my shot last night and had a dickens of a morning. Took a pain pill and it put me out for 4 hours. Great pill when you need one. Still very sore but nothing as it had been. So glad I had a walker, must have walked several miles no joke.
> 
> Hope I can remember all I read, mind is fuzzy from med.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear this about your Dh and hope all things will work out for you both, will remember you both in my prayers!

Linky sends you her love!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh Xiang, I do hope you feel better soon and I hope your specialist can figure out what is going on.


Hello, I am back from seeing the specialist, and he is in agreeance with me, of what the problem is. It is really refreshing when a specialist/doctor listens to what one has to say. Anyway the consensus is that I am at the very beginning of the development of Gastroparesis. He is hoping that the Opioid medications caused it, and if I can get a replacement medication to take instead of them, the it might just reverse itself, with no further treatment. That is where we stand for now. Love you all - Judi xxoo


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello, I am back from seeing the specialist, and he is in agreeance with me, of what the problem is. It is really refreshing when a specialist/doctor listens to what one has to say. Anyway the consensus is that I am at the very beginning of the development of Gastroparesis. He is hoping that the Opioid medications caused it, and if I can get a replacement medication to take instead of them, the it might just reverse itself, with no further treatment. That is where we stand for now. Love you all - Judi xxoo


Oh, Judi, I really hope that is the answer you need to get well. So glad the doctor is listening to you. xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls...its 7.15 and I'm having my fruit juice. We are to pick lynn up at 8.30. Its still dark outside. Its a whole new world at this time of a morning!!!! I an NOT intending to buy any yarn. I may save it for USA.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi, I'm pleased theyve pt a name to you ailment. I think when someones on your side, you begin to feel better straight away. Take care with yourself.

purley...I dont know what to say to you. and DH. Its a bummer!. I'm always here for you anytime you need me. love you


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a windy and damp Surrey. Good WI meeting last night and it looks like I have about 20 ladies coming here for a mini me workshop. But I did manage NOT to get elected to the committee.

WI sewing here tomorrow making Christmas stuff for a charity sale, it'll be like one of those sweat shops you see on tv, we are going to set up a production line.

Pearlie, so sorry to her about DH, you are in my thoughts, sending you both gentle hugs.

I bet Susan does buy some wool.

On school pick up today and have decided not to so swimming this morning.

Love and hugs to everyone. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great actors in it. Oprah just received the highest civilian award possible from the President yesterday.. not for acting....


She was very good and they aged her very well throughout the course of the film. I am a big Alan Rickman fan and thought he was wonderful as Regan!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I know - I forget them half the time, too, so doesn't do me much good to have them. I can't believe you have to pay for a shopping cart - even if you do get your money back when you return it! Amazing!


You will find that pretty much at all supermarkets here otherwise certain types of people steal them (??!) and they finish up in one of our pretty little rivers!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I finally ran down to the nail salon and used my gift certificate... Unfortunately, I did not know the correct thing to ask for and got gel polish... which took about an hour, several coats, drying machines, setting machines, etc. and she did repair two nails with an artificial tip, but I really thought I was getting LONGER nails.. not my little stubby things.... I guess I needed to ask for pink and whites or tips... There is so much gel on my nails, they will grow out and need to be taken off with pure acetone and redone in three weeks. They are a very pretty color and all, but not LONG. I had never been there before and it is right across the street from my favorite LYS... It was closed by the time I was done, but now I know how to use up an entire afternoon and a lot of money!!!!


I have had gels twice but found that they were very hard on my nails. I got some good quality salon polish and did my own infills until they grew right out. You can paint over the gel to change colour too and it doesn't wreck the gels if you take the polish off with normal remover.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and 1'C (34'F). 
I got up late yesterday and had to go to a condo corporation meeting after work. I was tired by the time I got home and didn't even knit a stitch. 
I tried my 6-in-1 hat on. It's a little tight. I won't be doing up my hair before I use it. And it is so warm that it was steaming up my glasses.  I only have about 4 inches to go to finish.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have had gels twice but found that they were very hard on my nails. I got some good quality salon polish and did my own infills until they grew right out. You can paint over the gel to change colour too and it doesn't wreck the gels if you take the polish off with normal remover.


I've only had the tips, and they bugged me so much that I ended up popping them all off. Which I was told was bad for my nails, but I didn't want to wait for another appointment.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You will find that pretty much at all supermarkets here otherwise certain types of people steal them (??!) and they finish up in one of our pretty little rivers!!


We have the same coin deposit for carts for many grocery stores. The department stores don't make you deposit a coin for the carts, but most people leave the department stores carrying the bags or have the employees wheel large items out on the store carts. 
We also have to pay for plastic bags. I have a pile of reusable bags in the back of my car.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello, I am back from seeing the specialist, and he is in agreeance with me, of what the problem is. It is really refreshing when a specialist/doctor listens to what one has to say. Anyway the consensus is that I am at the very beginning of the development of Gastroparesis. He is hoping that the Opioid medications caused it, and if I can get a replacement medication to take instead of them, the it might just reverse itself, with no further treatment. That is where we stand for now. Love you all - Judi xxoo


If an adjustment to medication will make you feel better, that is wonderful news.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I know - I forget them half the time, too, so doesn't do me much good to have them. I can't believe you have to pay for a shopping cart - even if you do get your money back when you return it! Amazing!


We have fold up bags here that fold to almost nothing and will fit in your purse. They are nylon so they won't hold anything heavy, but they are great for those times when you need to run in for something quick.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, back from an exhausting trip. Well, DH will not be able to get a new Kidney, too many other health issues going on. He will be on dialysis forever. I rather thought that would be the outcome, but DH needed to explore all avenues and now he has his answer. Not happy about it, but understands what they told him. Took my shot last night and had a dickens of a morning. Took a pain pill and it put me out for 4 hours. Great pill when you need one. Still very sore but nothing as it had been. So glad I had a walker, must have walked several miles no joke.
> 
> Hope I can remember all I read, mind is fuzzy from med.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry that you and your DH did not get a better prognosis. I hope your pain passes soon.
Mom and DD are better. DD still has a funny voice. 

It would be lovely to meet up with you in Toronto, but if you are not able to, I'm still hoping on a trip to the USA.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to run now.
Everyone have a good day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thought this might amuse you all! This was taken in 1995 in Montreal just as we were about to go jet-boating. They wrapped us all up well, as you can see but forgot to tell us that the water gushes in round your face with such force that it goes inside the hood and soaks you from the inside out, right down to your socks!!! We weren't smiling like this when we got of and squelched for the rest of the day!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have the same coin deposit for carts for many grocery stores. The department stores don't make you deposit a coin for the carts, but most people leave the department stores carrying the bags or have the employees wheel large items out on the store carts.
> We also have to pay for plastic bags. I have a pile of reusable bags in the back of my car.


Yes me too. I also always keep a fold up shopper in my hand bag as I really hate plastic carriers!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> If an adjustment to medication will make you feel better, that is wonderful news.


That is what I am hoping for,I really don't like the other alternative, but what will be will be ...... And I will deal with whatever eventuates, as best I can :XD: :-D


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning ladies, thank you all for your good wishes and support for my DH.GS we loved the card, thank you. We need to get ready as DH goes to what else a lung doctor appt. this morning. We are sick of the white coats Jynx. I hope everyone has a lovely day and enjoys themselves.I will be on later. Bye for now. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies, thank you all for your good wishes and support for my DH.GS we loved the card, thank you. We need to get ready as DH goes to what else a lung doctor appt. this morning. We are sick of the white coats Jynx. I hope everyone has a lovely day and enjoys themselves.I will be on later. Bye for now. Purly


I hope there is a positive outcome from this appointment xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

I have had an eventful day today. After I got home from seeing the specialist, I got my spinning wheel out, and actually successfully spun a small amount of yarn, before it the yarn broke, I also succeeded in successfully adding length to one of my WIP's. Now I just need to keep practicing again, so that I can continue with the return of my brain. 

It is time for me to go to bed, so enjoy the remainder of your day .... Good night &#128564;&#128164;


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...its 7.15 and I'm having my fruit juice. We are to pick lynn up at 8.30. Its still dark outside. Its a whole new world at this time of a morning!!!! I an NOT intending to buy any yarn. I may save it for USA.


yes that is a whole to new world at that time I was up at 3:45 with the baby and that is for sure a new world, nothing says you can't touch it all though 
:roll: :lol: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought this might amuse you all! This was taken in 1995 in Montreal just as we were about to go jet-boating. They wrapped us all up well, as you can see but forgot to tell us that the water gushes in round your face with such force that it goes inside the hood and soaks you from the inside out, right down to your socks!!! We weren't smiling like this when we got of and squelched for the rest of the day!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


The after picture would have been good to see to :roll: :XD: :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> You will find that pretty much at all supermarkets here otherwise certain types of people steal them (??!) and they finish up in one of our pretty little rivers!!


Oh, we have that happen here, too, and some of the stores where the certain type of people tend to shop have either alarms on the carts or tall rods on them so they can't get the cart out the door.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We have fold up bags here that fold to almost nothing and will fit in your purse. They are nylon so they won't hold anything heavy, but they are great for those times when you need to run in for something quick.


That would definitely be handy.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope you all have a really nice day!

Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I need to run now.
> Everyone have a good day.


You, too. We're colder than you this morning - 29F. The sun will come out in a bit and warm us up some today. It's so lovely with the sunshine, I'll take the cold weather.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, we have that happen here, too, and some of the stores where the certain type of people tend to shop have either alarms on the carts or tall rods on them so they can't get the cart out the door.


I would hate to have to carry all of my purchases to the car without the cart.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought this might amuse you all! This was taken in 1995 in Montreal just as we were about to go jet-boating. They wrapped us all up well, as you can see but forgot to tell us that the water gushes in round your face with such force that it goes inside the hood and soaks you from the inside out, right down to your socks!!! We weren't smiling like this when we got of and squelched for the rest of the day!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ooh, shame on them! What a great photo of you and Pat.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I would hate to have to carry all of my purchases to the car without the cart.


Me, too! The stores I shop at don't charge for carts or have any other restrictions on them, so I do okay with getting my bags out to the car.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Saxy, I haven't finished my jacket yet, the one in the photo is made by the designer - I can only hope that mine is as good as that one :shock: :-D


of course it will be. I don't doubt your ability.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! The stores I shop at don't charge for carts or have any other restrictions on them, so I do okay with getting my bags out to the car.


Ours don't charge either but there are a couple of stores that charge for bags and for bagging so I don't shop there.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Have just had an email chat with Nanabanana! She is fine but still very busy cos she's no good at saying "no"!! She asked after you all and sends her love!!


wonderful to hear she hasn't given up on us. We miss her too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> of course it will be. I don't doubt your ability.


Thanks for confidence in me, I have had to frog back to the beginning - I think I was highly medicated when I began, and so did not read the pattern correctly  :roll:

Will be re-winding the yarn, then recommencing later today


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello, I am back from seeing the specialist, and he is in agreeance with me, of what the problem is. It is really refreshing when a specialist/doctor listens to what one has to say. Anyway the consensus is that I am at the very beginning of the development of Gastroparesis. He is hoping that the Opioid medications caused it, and if I can get a replacement medication to take instead of them, the it might just reverse itself, with no further treatment. That is where we stand for now. Love you all - Judi xxoo


I confess I had to look gastroparesis up. I don't like the sound of that at all. But what is causingthe hallucinations?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She was very good and they aged her very well throughout the course of the film. I am a big Alan Rickman fan and thought he was wonderful as Regan!


He's wonderful in anything. He lives near here when he's in the country.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

good evening girls, I'm back from the knitting show and I'm going to disappoint you all. i NEVER BOUGHT ANY YARN> I bought a stitch holder like the one purley bought me becsause they are the nicest ones and I bought a small pair of PURPLE scissors. I got the brrons book and smiths m (a diferent smiths to yesterday), She said Do you want a bag. I said are you going to charge me and she said yes, so I said no...I had a bag to put it in.!!!! Its awful when you buy a book and no bag comes with it. The weather was terrible coming home. Ive had a nice day with Lynn (late BP). she has been in a good mood. hahaha.....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> The after picture would have been good to see to :roll: :XD: :roll:


I thought that too Binky but sadly can't find one! I kept a journal of that trip and reading it today made me giggle with the memory!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have had an eventful day today. After I got home from seeing the specialist, I got my spinning wheel out, and actually successfully spun a small amount of yarn, before it the yarn broke, I also succeeded in successfully adding length to one of my WIP's. Now I just need to keep practicing again, so that I can continue with the return of my brain.
> 
> It is time for me to go to bed, so enjoy the remainder of your day .... Good night 😴💤


That's good news Judi! See, it hasn't run away, it just likes hiding form you occasionally!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> He's wonderful in anything. He lives near here when he's in the country.


Does he now?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good evening girls, I'm back from the knitting show and I'm going to disappoint you all. i NEVER BOUGHT ANY YARN> I bought a stitch holder like the one purley bought me becsause they are the nicest ones and I bought a small pair of PURPLE scissors. I got the brrons book and smiths m (a diferent smiths to yesterday), She said Do you want a bag. I said are you going to charge me and she said yes, so I said no...I had a bag to put it in.!!!! Its awful when you buy a book and no bag comes with it. The weather was terrible coming home. Ive had a nice day with Lynn (late BP). she has been in a good mood. hahaha.....


Glad you had a good day and are now safely hone but NO YARN???!!! Whatever next!!??? xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello, I am back from seeing the specialist, and he is in agreeance with me, of what the problem is. It is really refreshing when a specialist/doctor listens to what one has to say. Anyway the consensus is that I am at the very beginning of the development of Gastroparesis. He is hoping that the Opioid medications caused it, and if I can get a replacement medication to take instead of them, the it might just reverse itself, with no further treatment. That is where we stand for now. Love you all - Judi xxoo


How refreshing to have the specialist actually listen to you. wouldn't it be great if just a change in medication would solve the problem...... Sure hope he can find a good once for you soon...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls...its 7.15 and I'm having my fruit juice. We are to pick lynn up at 8.30. Its still dark outside. Its a whole new world at this time of a morning!!!! I an NOT intending to buy any yarn. I may save it for USA.


I so agree. Isn't that a horrid time to be up and about? Have fun at the show...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I have had gels twice but found that they were very hard on my nails. I got some good quality salon polish and did my own infills until they grew right out. You can paint over the gel to change colour too and it doesn't wreck the gels if you take the polish off with normal remover.


No that gives me an idea..... I wonder if I can just use a clear and build up several layers to do an infill. I'm surprised that you can change color and not wreck nail with regular remover... as she said the way they remove the gel is with straight acetone...... and to definitely not jpull on them or I would mess up my nails... (Don't know how mine could be more messed up.. I'm trying to just get something on nails that will keep them from splitting so far down... hoping they will grow past the "fault" line and then I'll be OK....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I've only had the tips, and they bugged me so much that I ended up popping them all off. Which I was told was bad for my nails, but I didn't want to wait for another appointment.


I didn't know to ask for tips so it is just on my nail length, which is just barely over fingertips... She did put two tips on and cut them really short to protect the two nails that have the deep splits.... Nothing to pop off and no extra length so that is not a problem...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought this might amuse you all! This was taken in 1995 in Montreal just as we were about to go jet-boating. They wrapped us all up well, as you can see but forgot to tell us that the water gushes in round your face with such force that it goes inside the hood and soaks you from the inside out, right down to your socks!!! We weren't smiling like this when we got of and squelched for the rest of the day!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Great picture..... They certainly had you well wrapped.. but a tightly drawn hood would have been the way to go..... I hate getting wet unexpectedly..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning ladies, thank you all for your good wishes and support for my DH.GS we loved the card, thank you. We need to get ready as DH goes to what else a lung doctor appt. this morning. We are sick of the white coats Jynx. I hope everyone has a lovely day and enjoys themselves.I will be on later. Bye for now. Purly


Would you believe, they have never done a breathing test on me? Just the initial one before I was diagnosed and it was fine. Still, you would think they would test before trying to get me to take breathing medications.. (I don't and won't) What seems to be the problem?

I SO understand about the white coats..... I may have to have one more wound Dr. visit for a cauterization, but am not going to see another Dr. until the new year... no matter what!! (At least, not for me... Had to take mom to eye Dr. for her shot today and back to urologist next Wed. Dh needs to see a new dermatologist too......)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, we have that happen here, too, and some of the stores where the certain type of people tend to shop have either alarms on the carts or tall rods on them so they can't get the cart out the door.


I've never seen an alarm or a tail rod..... We do have an oriental store that has bright pink shopping carts so there is no mistaking where they belong though.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good evening girls, I'm back from the knitting show and I'm going to disappoint you all. i NEVER BOUGHT ANY YARN> I bought a stitch holder like the one purley bought me becsause they are the nicest ones and I bought a small pair of PURPLE scissors. I got the brrons book and smiths m (a diferent smiths to yesterday), She said Do you want a bag. I said are you going to charge me and she said yes, so I said no...I had a bag to put it in.!!!! Its awful when you buy a book and no bag comes with it. The weather was terrible coming home. Ive had a nice day with Lynn (late BP). she has been in a good mood. hahaha.....


You must have a will of steel.. no yarn... but so glad you got your book, even If you did have to provide your own bag.... Pretty soon the stores will want us to unpack and stock the shelves for them.....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've never seen an alarm or a tail rod..... We do have an oriental store that has bright pink shopping carts so there is no mistaking where they belong though.


It could be a local thing here.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Managed to get my hair cut in a really short pixie today and the gal put a temporary rinse on that has me darker than my own color... but has certainly taken the brassiness off, I can live with it... Wonder what the family is going to think when they see me. 

DH was home in time to go with me to take mom for eye shot. She was very good about it all, but was hurting when we got home, even though I made her take a pain pill. I also paid her bills while I was there... I can see that she is barely able to sign the checks, let alone make them out.... and the register had not been done in ages......

DH and I ran to grocery store for the things we need to contribute to Thanksgiving. I'll have to take mom tomorrow, after her hair cut. Bet she won't want to go with the lousy weather. I forgot to call the kids to see what wine they want...... Mom wants to provide that but we can pick it up on the way back from Dr. on Wed. There is a brand new,,, HUGE store spirits store that just opened near the mall and so many specials going on right now. 

Came home and the neighbor child came over to have me make her look like an Native American for school tomorrow.., She really wanted me to stay up all night and make her a particular top, but that was not happening,

Paid some bills, watched the hockey game and did finish my first pair of boot cuffs. I did not get all the plants that needed to go into garage moved though. It is going to be rainy, cold and miserable here for the next few days... with freezing temps..... Once I get home tomorrow, I don't plan on sticking my nose out the door until at least Monday.....

I may have drive myself to dentist Tues. DH may have to go to Oklahoma. I sure hope not in this horrid weather and I hope it doesn't affect DD flying home from Chicago tomorrow.

There is a very large memorial for the 50th anniversary of Kennedy's shooting planned for tomorrow. So many streets will be closed, etc. I hate that the weather is going to be so bad...... 

Well, I am getting chilly and it is after midnight so I'm going to go climb into my toasty bed and try to get to sleep. See you all tomorrow...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I confess I had to look gastroparesis up. I don't like the sound of that at all. But what is causingthe hallucinations?


I think they were happening because I was so exhausted - I am hoping that is the cause, anyway. The events were either hallucinations or very vivid dreams, but I am not having them anymore now, so that is good


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How refreshing to have the specialist actually listen to you. wouldn't it be great if just a change in medication would solve the problem...... Sure hope he can find a good once for you soon...


I can tell you that it was wonderful. He looked quite young, a Late 30's to mid 40's, I was ready for a fight, but he asked all of the right questions & actually listened to me - it was quite a novel experience.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls. I'm tired this morning. Little treasure hasnt sent me a text to say she isnt coming, so it looks like we might be having her today. 

Stroke clinic this aftenoon. I'll be falling asleep.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey.

Susan just don't know how you managed it - not buying wool. Hope you are not too tired.

WI Sewing group this morning so I must get myself organized (some hope). Catch you all later. Love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No that gives me an idea..... I wonder if I can just use a clear and build up several layers to do an infill. I'm surprised that you can change color and not wreck nail with regular remover... as she said the way they remove the gel is with straight acetone...... and to definitely not jpull on them or I would mess up my nails... (Don't know how mine could be more messed up.. I'm trying to just get something on nails that will keep them from splitting so far down... hoping they will grow past the "fault" line and then I'll be OK....)


They will be fine and gel will protect your nails as it grows out.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Would you believe, they have never done a breathing test on me? Just the initial one before I was diagnosed and it was fine. Still, you would think they would test before trying to get me to take breathing medications.. (I don't and won't) What seems to be the problem?
> 
> I SO understand about the white coats..... I may have to have one more wound Dr. visit for a cauterization, but am not going to see another Dr. until the new year... no matter what!! (At least, not for me... Had to take mom to eye Dr. for her shot today and back to urologist next Wed. Dh needs to see a new dermatologist too......)


Well done on getting mum through that, I know you were dreading it!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've never seen an alarm or a tail rod..... We do have an oriental store that has bright pink shopping carts so there is no mistaking where they belong though.


Devilish clever these Orientals!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You must have a will of steel.. no yarn... but so glad you got your book, even If you did have to provide your own bag.... Pretty soon the stores will want us to unpack and stock the shelves for them.....


Yep, it's only a matter of time but I expect that will be when you can get in your car and tell it where to go without actually having to do the driving!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls. I'm tired this morning. Little treasure hasnt sent me a text to say she isnt coming, so it looks like we might be having her today.
> 
> Stroke clinic this aftenoon. I'll be falling asleep.


Take it easy love, those shows are wonderful but so tiring. Hope you get some more benefit from your clinic today! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Thought I'd messed my hair up this morning. had it cut yesterday and although I had sort of decided to let my natural colour grow out, it looked a bit grim after the cut so this morning I set about a bit of Natural light blond. Mixed the solutions and plastered it on my roots but nothing much was happening. Started to clear up the debris and found the bottle of colour solution unopened! I had mixed the conditioner in instead. Anxious not to waste £6, I poured the colour solution in, gave it a shake and slapped it on. DH kept looking and saying "Nope, still the same" but after rinsing it all off, it has actually turned out ok, phew. It is also in very good condition. That'll teach me to try and do something complicated when I have only just woken up!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> good evening girls, I'm back from the knitting show and I'm going to disappoint you all. i NEVER BOUGHT ANY YARN> I bought a stitch holder like the one purley bought me becsause they are the nicest ones and I bought a small pair of PURPLE scissors. I got the brrons book and smiths m (a diferent smiths to yesterday), She said Do you want a bag. I said are you going to charge me and she said yes, so I said no...I had a bag to put it in.!!!! Its awful when you buy a book and no bag comes with it. The weather was terrible coming home. Ive had a nice day with Lynn (late BP). she has been in a good mood. hahaha.....


well done you for remembering your bag - that is exactly why they charge. So glad you are getting on with your BP1 again. I hate to lose friends.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Does he now?!!


you can't have him. He's mine. I've only seen him twice - both times in Boots (the shop!)


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No that gives me an idea..... I wonder if I can just use a clear and build up several layers to do an infill. I'm surprised that you can change color and not wreck nail with regular remover... as she said the way they remove the gel is with straight acetone...... and to definitely not jpull on them or I would mess up my nails... (Don't know how mine could be more messed up.. I'm trying to just get something on nails that will keep them from splitting so far down... hoping they will grow past the "fault" line and then I'll be OK....)


I have lovely long strong nails - except the right thumb. The nail there has a fault line that cracks right down to the quick, so I have to keep it cut very short. Most frustrating. I'm hoping that way it may eventually grow out.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've never seen an alarm or a tail rod..... We do have an oriental store that has bright pink shopping carts so there is no mistaking where they belong though.


Waitrose (John Lewis) has magnetic strips so that the carts cannot go past.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think they were happening because I was so exhausted - I am hoping that is the cause, anyway. The events were either hallucinations or very vivid dreams, but I am not having them anymore now, so that is good


excellent news.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought I'd messed my hair up this morning. had it cut yesterday and although I had sort of decided to let my natural colour grow out, it looked a bit grim after the cut so this morning I set about a bit of Natural light blond. Mixed the solutions and plastered it on my roots but nothing much was happening. Started to clear up the debris and found the bottle of colour solution unopened! I had mixed the conditioner in instead. Anxious not to waste £6, I poured the colour solution in, gave it a shake and slapped it on. DH kept looking and saying "Nope, still the same" but after rinsing it all off, it has actually turned out ok, phew. It is also in very good condition. That'll teach me to try and do something complicated when I have only just woken up!!


looking good.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello girls..I'm just grabbing a few minutes befor I go to the clinic. I've finished the back of the baby coat and Little treasure has given me another order for a toddler....She's on the list again anyway. I have plenty to keep me going. 

I am packing tomorrow!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought I'd messed my hair up this morning. had it cut yesterday and although I had sort of decided to let my natural colour grow out, it looked a bit grim after the cut so this morning I set about a bit of Natural light blond. Mixed the solutions and plastered it on my roots but nothing much was happening. Started to clear up the debris and found the bottle of colour solution unopened! I had mixed the conditioner in instead. Anxious not to waste £6, I poured the colour solution in, gave it a shake and slapped it on. DH kept looking and saying "Nope, still the same" but after rinsing it all off, it has actually turned out ok, phew. It is also in very good condition. That'll teach me to try and do something complicated when I have only just woken up!!


Londy lovely picture, I agree with the morning thing I would probably do the same thing, I usally color mine at night when I do it hasn't been colored in 4 years..needless to say it really needs it... :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello girls..I'm just grabbing a few minutes befor I go to the clinic. I've finished the back of the baby coat and Little treasure has given me another order for a toddler....She's on the list again anyway. I have plenty to keep me going.
> 
> I am packing tomorrow!


Glad that you have plenty to keep you busy for awhile and don't over do it with the packing......and no yarn :roll: :shock:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope you all are doing well and having a nice day/night
hope to chat later love and hugs
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought I'd messed my hair up this morning. had it cut yesterday and although I had sort of decided to let my natural colour grow out, it looked a bit grim after the cut so this morning I set about a bit of Natural light blond. Mixed the solutions and plastered it on my roots but nothing much was happening. Started to clear up the debris and found the bottle of colour solution unopened! I had mixed the conditioner in instead. Anxious not to waste £6, I poured the colour solution in, gave it a shake and slapped it on. DH kept looking and saying "Nope, still the same" but after rinsing it all off, it has actually turned out ok, phew. It is also in very good condition. That'll teach me to try and do something complicated when I have only just woken up!!


You and your hair both look great!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, it's only a matter of time but I expect that will be when you can get in your car and tell it where to go without actually having to do the driving!!!


Yes, that time is near. There are cars that will automatically parallel park themselves. I knew I would eventually grow old, but never really thought about becoming obsolete!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done on getting mum through that, I know you were dreading it!


Talked to her this morning and she says eye is like nothing was done to it. She did call at 8 to say she was getting a cold. I doubt it, but know she hates the cold weather and it is miserable here today... so I cancelled here hair appointment, will skip the grocery store and am in my warmest sweats and planning to hibernate all week-end. I should run a bog package to hospital, but it will just have to wait until I am that direction again. DH took bills to post office and ran to bank for me so no real need to go out... (Except I really need to find the right yarn for the next set of boot cuffs.... only yarn could move me out of this toasty house.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought I'd messed my hair up this morning. had it cut yesterday and although I had sort of decided to let my natural colour grow out, it looked a bit grim after the cut so this morning I set about a bit of Natural light blond. Mixed the solutions and plastered it on my roots but nothing much was happening. Started to clear up the debris and found the bottle of colour solution unopened! I had mixed the conditioner in instead. Anxious not to waste £6, I poured the colour solution in, gave it a shake and slapped it on. DH kept looking and saying "Nope, still the same" but after rinsing it all off, it has actually turned out ok, phew. It is also in very good condition. That'll teach me to try and do something complicated when I have only just woken up!!


You diverted disaster better than I did....... I like the cut.... and would have been thrilled if mine had all been white blonde without the yellow spots... I'm getting used to this darker hair, but will be glad when it gets back to natural. wish she had cut the bangs shorter , but I know she hates I want them so short. I MAY get the scissors out and do it myself.... Given my history though, probably not the best idea.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I have lovely long strong nails - except the right thumb. The nail there has a fault line that cracks right down to the quick, so I have to keep it cut very short. Most frustrating. I'm hoping that way it may eventually grow out.


Lucky you. Mom has good nails, but there is one that seems to have a constant problem She finds that buffing them does help some..... Mine grow a nice length and have good shape,,, just so darned thin and now these fault lines.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Waitrose (John Lewis) has magnetic strips so that the carts cannot go past.


 That is a good idea... but how do you get all the packages to the car?
then again, you ladies do so much more walking to shops than we do, I suppose that isn't really a problem...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> hello girls..I'm just grabbing a few minutes befor I go to the clinic. I've finished the back of the baby coat and Little treasure has given me another order for a toddler....She's on the list again anyway. I have plenty to keep me going.
> 
> I am packing tomorrow!


Must be nice to be so in demand... Hope the clinic visit goes well. (I can't imagine why you are tired... up at the crack of nowhere and then all that walking....)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Think I'll do a quick yarn search. They are going to televise 2 hours of the actual coverage of the Kennedy assassination as reported in Dallas 50 years ago, I was in Chicago at the time and know how it was reported there.. I want to see how it was done here so need a good knitting project and a warm blanket....

See you all tonight...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You and your hair both look great!


Thank you my dear, maybe had the camera just a _little_ too close for comfort!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, that time is near. There are cars that will automatically parallel park themselves. I knew I would eventually grow old, but never really thought about becoming obsolete!!!


I badly need one of those cars - as my wheel rims will testify!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> You diverted disaster better than I did....... I like the cut.... and would have been thrilled if mine had all been white blonde without the yellow spots... I'm getting used to this darker hair, but will be glad when it gets back to natural. wish she had cut the bangs shorter , but I know she hates I want them so short. I MAY get the scissors out and do it myself.... Given my history though, probably not the best idea.


If you do go down that road, try not to snip straight across but do tiny snips into your fringe at 45 degrees, looks more natural!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Think I'll do a quick yarn search. They are going to televise 2 hours of the actual coverage of the Kennedy assassination as reported in Dallas 50 years ago, I was in Chicago at the time and know how it was reported there.. I want to see how it was done here so need a good knitting project and a warm blanket....
> 
> See you all tonight...


Am reading a Steven King book called 11.22.63. It's about this guy that comes across a time hole, as you do, which takes him back in time to 1958. He decides to bide his time until November '63 and stop the Kennedy assassination! It's really good and not scary at all!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. I'm home and been fed by DH...I went to the clinic and then did a grocery shop without my stick. It was interesting and full of fun and laughter this afternoon. We had to set our goals out, what we wanted since we had our strokes....I said I wanted to walk unaided and go to a shop on my own, even if it was just to pay my newspaper account. PLUS....I would like to speak and use the right words for what I mean. (do you understand what I mean).

I'm so, so lucky to what some of my collegues are. Theres one who sits in a wheelchair and is paralysed down his side. He'll never speak again. Another man got himself all upset because he thought he would never write again, but we had him copy writing. Although slow and a bit untidy, he is doing well. I suppose its like starting to learn from childhood. The brain is a very strange thing. 

The lady who is in charge says she likens a stroke to you being hit in the brain with a cricket bat.I wont go back until after Christmas now.

DH is watching snooker. hes happy.How are all of my friends today?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lucky you. Mom has good nails, but there is one that seems to have a constant problem She finds that buffing them does help some..... Mine grow a nice length and have good shape,,, just so darned thin and now these fault lines.....


mine are like horses hooves,,,or hoofs.. I think its hoofs or maybe hooves after all. any way they are bloody tough and strong.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> If you do go down that road, try not to snip straight across but do tiny snips into your fringe at 45 degrees, looks more natural!!


I cant see that happening with our Jynx :roll: :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm home and been fed by DH...I went to the clinic and then did a grocery shop without my stick. It was interesting and full of fun and laughter this afternoon. We had to set our goals out, what we wanted since we had our strokes....I said I wanted to walk unaided and go to a shop on my own, even if it was just to pay my newspaper account. PLUS....I would like to speak and use the right words for what I mean. (do you understand what I mean).
> 
> I'm so, so lucky to what some of my collegues are. Theres one who sits in a wheelchair and is paralysed down his side. He'll never speak again. Another man got himself all upset because he thought he would never write again, but we had him copy writing. Although slow and a bit untidy, he is doing well. I suppose its like starting to learn from childhood. The brain is a very strange thing.
> 
> ...


So glad you are doing this, if nothing else, it makes you appreciate how well you are doing. Your goal will be reached soon after the new year, I'm sure of it!!! xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Managed to get my hair cut in a really short pixie today and the gal put a temporary rinse on that has me darker than my own color... but has certainly taken the brassiness off, I can live with it... Wonder what the family is going to think when they see me.
> 
> DH was home in time to go with me to take mom for eye shot. She was very good about it all, but was hurting when we got home, even though I made her take a pain pill. I also paid her bills while I was there... I can see that she is barely able to sign the checks, let alone make them out.... and the register had not been done in ages......
> 
> ...


Jynx, I am glad you got your hair sorted, but the rest of your activities have got me wanting to go back to bed ...... and I have only just got up. I hope you have had a VERY restful sleep


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm home and been fed by DH...I went to the clinic and then did a grocery shop without my stick. It was interesting and full of fun and laughter this afternoon. We had to set our goals out, what we wanted since we had our strokes....I said I wanted to walk unaided and go to a shop on my own, even if it was just to pay my newspaper account. PLUS....I would like to speak and use the right words for what I mean. (do you understand what I mean).
> 
> I'm so, so lucky to what some of my collegues are. Theres one who sits in a wheelchair and is paralysed down his side. He'll never speak again. Another man got himself all upset because he thought he would never write again, but we had him copy writing. Although slow and a bit untidy, he is doing well. I suppose its like starting to learn from childhood. The brain is a very strange thing.
> 
> ...


Sounds like this was a really good idea for you :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from a free till after Thanksgiving home in Southern Indiana woohoo....

I just realized I forgot to tell you something Michael is now 10 months old as of yesterday and guess what he can do since a week ago Oh yeah HE CAN WALK!!!!!!!! which also translates into he can bump his head he has a really cute drunk baby walk and he started standing up in the middle of the floor today unassisted............


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ok gotta go and get something accomplished before sewing circle where Linky is going to hopefully rescue Michael's blanket for me.....Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm home and been fed by DH...I went to the clinic and then did a grocery shop without my stick. It was interesting and full of fun and laughter this afternoon. We had to set our goals out, what we wanted since we had our strokes....I said I wanted to walk unaided and go to a shop on my own, even if it was just to pay my newspaper account. PLUS....I would like to speak and use the right words for what I mean. (do you understand what I mean).
> 
> I'm so, so lucky to what some of my collegues are. Theres one who sits in a wheelchair and is paralysed down his side. He'll never speak again. Another man got himself all upset because he thought he would never write again, but we had him copy writing. Although slow and a bit untidy, he is doing well. I suppose its like starting to learn from childhood. The brain is a very strange thing.
> 
> ...


It is so good that you are going to these groups - gives a whole other outlook on the effects of the stroke, and the woman in charge is absolutely correct, and you are correct in your supposition


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

off to bed to watch TV...Would rather watch the washing drying in the breeze than listen to this snoker....snooker even!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I hate when that happens. It is so hard to wake up and sort out what is real......


Yes, I agree with you - after DH. Told me to go to bed after about the 5th time of me having a micro-sleep, I told him that I couldn't go yet, cos I hadn't finished my typing - I was actually knitting; but I have been known to sleep-type, & that is dangerous, cos I tend to type what I really think of the subject I am typing about - the social barriers have been put away & my brain is working in the primitive mode :XD:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> off to bed to watch TV...Would rather watch the washing drying in the breeze than listen to this snoker....snooker even!


Good night Susan, enjoy your tv shows xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a free till after Thanksgiving home in Southern Indiana woohoo....
> 
> I just realized I forgot to tell you something Michael is now 10 months old as of yesterday and guess what he can do since a week ago Oh yeah HE CAN WALK!!!!!!!! which also translates into he can bump his head he has a really cute drunk baby walk and he started standing up in the middle of the floor today unassisted............


And now the real fun begins - hope you have baby-proofed properly haha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Haven't heard of that as a treatment. I must see if I can find some... I need to call and make an appointment for a manicure or I will lose the gift certificate. It expires on 12-13....


Tea Tree oil is a great treatment for a whole gamut of things - even getting rid of cockroach infestations & other things. I use it for everything


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Well the kids got done early with their school work so I decided to get out of the house for awhile and took them to the park to feed the ducks....well it was way to cold to walk all the way to the duck pond which is about a quarter mile so there was a bunch of geese standing in the grass so they fed them and we went to my mom and dad's and had dinner with them they put up their Christmas tree today so it was a good chance to see how the baby would do and he did what all babies do he had to touch it so we might have to leave the bottom branches clear of breakable ornaments


That is always a good thing, one year I had to educate a visiting 12yo about family Christmas trees & the touching rule (my babies grew up just seeming to know, but I must have taught them) - she had never had a Christmas tree in her home, because her mum was a Jehovah witness & so didn't believe in them. We had to use subterfuge for her to be able to come & stay overnight, sometimes (DD birthday party days, we would have her overnight, so that she got to enjoy the whole experience) - this girl is no longest JW - her children experience life as it should be :lol: :lol: I can be wicked some times :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Oh Xiang, I do hope you feel better soon and I hope your specialist can figure out what is going on.


Thanks Binky - that was the one & only time I see him - there is another specialist, of this ilk, coming to live in that town, so I will be seeing her (if necessary), and I don't know what she is like - I hope she listens as well as he does. But finally something is beginning to happen, and I have a direction to take!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, back from an exhausting trip. Well, DH will not be able to get a new Kidney, too many other health issues going on. He will be on dialysis forever. I rather thought that would be the outcome, but DH needed to explore all avenues and now he has his answer. Not happy about it, but understands what they told him. Took my shot last night and had a dickens of a morning. Took a pain pill and it put me out for 4 hours. Great pill when you need one. Still very sore but nothing as it had been. So glad I had a walker, must have walked several miles no joke.
> 
> Hope I can remember all I read, mind is fuzzy from med.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about the kidney decision, I hope his health stays at least reasonable, for his sake & yours. Is there a dialysis unit close to you?

I think the "hallucinations" were just a side effect from my extreme exhaustion. I haven't had one for a few days now, but thanks for worrying xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:14 am EST and 1'C (34'F).
> I got up late yesterday and had to go to a condo corporation meeting after work. I was tired by the time I got home and didn't even knit a stitch.
> I tried my 6-in-1 hat on. It's a little tight. I won't be doing up my hair before I use it. And it is so warm that it was steaming up my glasses.  I only have about 4 inches to go to finish.


Nitzi what is a 6 in 1 hat?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I confess I had to look gastroparesis up. I don't like the sound of that at all. But what is causingthe hallucinations?


I think the hallucinations were from pure exhaustion, from my body not working properly & diminished sleep.

I seem to be sleeping better for now, but now need to work out a dietary regime so that I can make myself improve even faster


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No that gives me an idea..... I wonder if I can just use a clear and build up several layers to do an infill. I'm surprised that you can change color and not wreck nail with regular remover... as she said the way they remove the gel is with straight acetone...... and to definitely not jpull on them or I would mess up my nails... (Don't know how mine could be more messed up.. I'm trying to just get something on nails that will keep them from splitting so far down... hoping they will grow past the "fault" line and then I'll be OK....)


I think that once your health returns to a decent level, and your nutrient intake has improved, you will find that your nails will also improve. There is something (or lots of things) missing in your diet & once they are returned, that will also help your nails


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yep, it's only a matter of time but I expect that will be when you can get in your car and tell it where to go without actually having to do the driving!!!


I think that is not in the too far distance (time wise), because they are in development mode now


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought I'd messed my hair up this morning. had it cut yesterday and although I had sort of decided to let my natural colour grow out, it looked a bit grim after the cut so this morning I set about a bit of Natural light blond. Mixed the solutions and plastered it on my roots but nothing much was happening. Started to clear up the debris and found the bottle of colour solution unopened! I had mixed the conditioner in instead. Anxious not to waste £6, I poured the colour solution in, gave it a shake and slapped it on. DH kept looking and saying "Nope, still the same" but after rinsing it all off, it has actually turned out ok, phew. It is also in very good condition. That'll teach me to try and do something complicated when I have only just woken up!!


Love the look. By "Slap" do you mean make-up? I think you look great, and I wish my hair would sit like yours does!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello ladies, sorry I wasn't on earlier, but have had a busy day.Saw RA doctor and she finally agreed I was having a very bad flare. Got an injection of systemic corticosteroid that is starting to work. Hope this stops the flare. Will start on a few more drugs and hopefully will get this Ra under control. Tomorrow going to grocery to buy all the fixings for Thanksgiving.

GS gad you had good experience at stroke clinic. Know you will meet your goals. It just takes time. You have great will power, no yarn bought. LOL 

Londy lovely pic of gorgeous lady. Glad your hair turned out so cute.

Jynx your agendas make me tired just reading them dear. Hope you have a lovely Thanksgiving with the family. Post a pic of new hair color. Would love to see your new do.

Purple how are you doing????

Binky oh my goodness, Michael is walking, everything goes up now. Good luck with keeping up with a little guy who will move like lightening.Did Linky get your blanket straightened out. 

Saxy I also have long strong nails. I have mine done every 2 weeks.My nails must always look good, could care less how the rest of me appears. LOL

Pam hope all is well with you.

Lifeline have a lovely weekend dear.

Off for now to fix supper. Love to all. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thought I'd messed my hair up this morning.
> 
> You look as gorgeous as ever. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening. Had a busy day sewing. Started with the WI group cutting out owl cushions and spent all afternoon on the sewing machine. Everyone else took stuff home too so we will have a lot of items for the charity sale.

Lisa, Lyam is just over one and he is not walking yet. You'll have your work cut out chasing little Michael around.

Susan, glad the stroke clinic was ok and nice that you can help others there.

Pearlie hope your RA settles down and you get some relief, flare ups are not fun.

Xiang, hope you are beginning to feel better too.

Love and hugs to everyone, I'm off to bed. Night night. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a free till after Thanksgiving home in Southern Indiana woohoo....
> 
> I just realized I forgot to tell you something Michael is now 10 months old as of yesterday and guess what he can do since a week ago Oh yeah HE CAN WALK!!!!!!!! which also translates into he can bump his head he has a really cute drunk baby walk and he started standing up in the middle of the floor today unassisted............


Oh bless his little nana-knitted socks! Wow, walking at 10 months is amazing, time to move everything UP!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Tea Tree oil is a great treatment for a whole gamut of things - even getting rid of cockroach infestations & other things. I use it for everything


Well, it IS Aussie, after all!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think that is not in the too far distance (time wise), because they are in development mode now


Bliss!! Only one more step from sat-navs and automatic gears on cars I spose!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Love the look. By "Slap" do you mean make-up? I think you look great, and I wish my hair would sit like yours does!!!


Mwah, mwah, mwah, you are a very kind friend!!! My hair is the straightest my hairdresser has ever seen!! Thank goodness for extra strength styling mousse and extra extra extra strong hair spray!!xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> London Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Thought I'd messed my hair up this morning.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Am reading a Steven King book called 11.22.63. It's about this guy that comes across a time hole, as you do, which takes him back in time to 1958. He decides to bide his time until November '63 and stop the Kennedy assassination! It's really good and not scary at all!!!


That sounds interesting. Good to know it's not scary. His novels got kind of weird so I quit reading them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm home and been fed by DH...I went to the clinic and then did a grocery shop without my stick. It was interesting and full of fun and laughter this afternoon. We had to set our goals out, what we wanted since we had our strokes....I said I wanted to walk unaided and go to a shop on my own, even if it was just to pay my newspaper account. PLUS....I would like to speak and use the right words for what I mean. (do you understand what I mean).
> 
> I'm so, so lucky to what some of my collegues are. Theres one who sits in a wheelchair and is paralysed down his side. He'll never speak again. Another man got himself all upset because he thought he would never write again, but we had him copy writing. Although slow and a bit untidy, he is doing well. I suppose its like starting to learn from childhood. The brain is a very strange thing.
> 
> ...


Susan - thay sounds like a great meeting at the clinic. You really are doing so well!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a free till after Thanksgiving home in Southern Indiana woohoo....
> 
> I just realized I forgot to tell you something Michael is now 10 months old as of yesterday and guess what he can do since a week ago Oh yeah HE CAN WALK!!!!!!!! which also translates into he can bump his head he has a really cute drunk baby walk and he started standing up in the middle of the floor today unassisted............


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I wasn't on earlier, but have had a busy day.Saw RA doctor and she finally agreed I was having a very bad flare. Got an injection of systemic corticosteroid that is starting to work. Hope this stops the flare. Will start on a few more drugs and hopefully will get this Ra under control. Tomorrow going to grocery to buy all the fixings for Thanksgiving.
> 
> GS gad you had good experience at stroke clinic. Know you will meet your goals. It just takes time. You have great will power, no yarn bought. LOL
> 
> ...


That's great news for you, Purly. I'm doing good. Spent time out at my young friend's today. Her mom is here for a visit so got to see her, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I wasn't on earlier, but have had a busy day.Saw RA doctor and she finally agreed I was having a very bad flare. Got an injection of systemic corticosteroid that is starting to work. Hope this stops the flare. Will start on a few more drugs and hopefully will get this Ra under control. Tomorrow going to grocery to buy all the fixings for Thanksgiving.
> 
> GS gad you had good experience at stroke clinic. Know you will meet your goals. It just takes time. You have great will power, no yarn bought. LOL
> 
> ...


That's great news for you, Purly. I'm doing good. Spent time out at my young friend's today. Her mom is here for a visit so got to see her, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mwah, mwah, mwah, you are a very kind friend!!! My hair is the straightest my hairdresser has ever seen!! Thank goodness for extra strength styling mousse and extra extra extra strong hair spray!!xxx


Ditto here!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Am reading a Steven King book called 11.22.63. It's about this guy that comes across a time hole, as you do, which takes him back in time to 1958. He decides to bide his time until November '63 and stop the Kennedy assassination! It's really good and not scary at all!!!


Thanks for that... I've read a lot of his books..... This sounds like a good one. Will have DH look for it next library trip... Good tip on the hair too. That is the way I want it, very pixie... no two hairs the same length...... Texturized......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. I'm home and been fed by DH...I went to the clinic and then did a grocery shop without my stick. It was interesting and full of fun and laughter this afternoon. We had to set our goals out, what we wanted since we had our strokes....I said I wanted to walk unaided and go to a shop on my own, even if it was just to pay my newspaper account. PLUS....I would like to speak and use the right words for what I mean. (do you understand what I mean).
> 
> I'm so, so lucky to what some of my collegues are. Theres one who sits in a wheelchair and is paralysed down his side. He'll never speak again. Another man got himself all upset because he thought he would never write again, but we had him copy writing. Although slow and a bit untidy, he is doing well. I suppose its like starting to learn from childhood. The brain is a very strange thing.
> 
> ...


So glad that you have a support group..... and a good leader. I have no doubt you will reach your goals in this next year..... I laugh at your nails. I have some shampoo that is actually bought at the feed store called Mane and Tail.... I guess their thinking is that if it is good for the horses, it is good for us!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jynx, I am glad you got your hair sorted, but the rest of your activities have got me wanting to go back to bed ...... and I have only just got up. I hope you have had a VERY restful sleep


Lucked out today., Mom did call to say she wanted to cancel hair and not go out,... Sooooo DH took mail to post office when he went out and stopped at the bank for me. I watched the |JFK coverage and knit a boot sock with owls on it... We had a wonderful dinner and I'm going to have some Christmas cookie ice cream in a little bit. It is wonderful, with pieces of cookies, sprinkles and icing swirled in vanilla ice cream. I'm not going out until Monday or Tues. if I can help it. It is so nasty and cold. Great weather for sleeping. I sure hope I can.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from a free till after Thanksgiving home in Southern Indiana woohoo....
> 
> I just realized I forgot to tell you something Michael is now 10 months old as of yesterday and guess what he can do since a week ago Oh yeah HE CAN WALK!!!!!!!! which also translates into he can bump his head he has a really cute drunk baby walk and he started standing up in the middle of the floor today unassisted............


SO glad you are getting a break.... Yeah for Michael.... You ae going to get even more exercise now......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Yes, I agree with you - after DH. Told me to go to bed after about the 5th time of me having a micro-sleep, I told him that I couldn't go yet, cos I hadn't finished my typing - I was actually knitting; but I have been known to sleep-type, & that is dangerous, cos I tend to type what I really think of the subject I am typing about - the social barriers have been put away & my brain is working in the primitive mode :XD:


That is how I feel about the one drug they were giving me. The girls said we had some interesting conversations. I don't want to blurt out how I really feel about some things.... too little control for me.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I think that once your health returns to a decent level, and your nutrient intake has improved, you will find that your nails will also improve. There is something (or lots of things) missing in your diet & once they are returned, that will also help your nails


My nails have always been on the thinner side, but these faults are since the chemo and that is over 4 years ago.  The same with the blood spots in veins in hands when I bump them. I don't think my diet is going to improve them much. I may start taking a nail supplement though,,, just in case...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I wasn't on earlier, but have had a busy day.Saw RA doctor and she finally agreed I was having a very bad flare. Got an injection of systemic corticosteroid that is starting to work. Hope this stops the flare. Will start on a few more drugs and hopefully will get this Ra under control. Tomorrow going to grocery to buy all the fixings for Thanksgiving.


 Well, at last the Dr. sees the light.... Hope you are feeling much better very soon..... I would love to have pretty nail all the time. I don't know if I ever will though. I use my hands for everything and the nails too... Maybe the gels will stop me from abusing them so badly...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Time to get jammies on.... The waistband on today's clothes has rubbed the top of incision bloody so just had to put a dressing back on the top part..... It is soooooo tiny but there was a bit of the stitch poking out and that is very stiff. Besides, I need to make room for that ice cream....

I'm going to start the second owl boot top. I need to do it right away before I forget how I changed the instructions just a bit... See you all tomorrow...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well, it IS Aussie, after all!!


Was going to say that, but thought it was just too obvious - and I didn't want to be too blatant hahahaha


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Mwah, mwah, mwah, you are a very kind friend!!! My hair is the straightest my hairdresser has ever seen!! Thank goodness for extra strength styling mousse and extra extra extra strong hair spray!!xxx


So you have curly hair??? Mine has a bit of curl & my youngest DD has everyone's curl lol - she is the African of the family


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That sounds interesting. Good to know it's not scary. His novels got kind of weird so I quit reading them.


I have read, & loved, all of them a but not seen that one


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks for that... I've read a lot of his books..... This sounds like a good one. Will have DH look for it next library trip... Good tip on the hair too. That is the way I want it, very pixie... no two hairs the same length...... Texturized......


The biggest number, on a clipper set, will give a look similar to that, but I might try something different next time :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

*Pearlone wrote:-*
Hello ladies, sorry I wasn't on earlier, but have had a busy day.Saw RA doctor and she finally agreed I was having a very bad flare. Got an injection of systemic corticosteroid that is starting to work. Hope this stops the flare. Will start on a few more drugs and hopefully will get this Ra under control. Tomorrow going to grocery to buy all the fixings for Thanksgiving.

Am so glad that your doc has found an answer, at last and you have now got correct meds (I hope, anyway)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a lovely sunny Saturday in Surrey. I am being really lazy, sitting in bed with a cup of coffee and thinking about getting up, but the sun is streaming through the window and it is so lovely here.

Hope everyone is having a good week end. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a lovely sunny Saturday in Surrey. I am being really lazy, sitting in bed with a cup of coffee and thinking about getting up, but the sun is streaming through the window and it is so lovely here.
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good week end. Love and hugs xxxx


I am having a wonderful time re-learning Faire Isle & Intarsia. It is 2100hrs now, so I might be going to bed sometime soon


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Morning girls...I've had a lie in today I think it could be nearly the first this week. Its been hectic, but I'm fine.

Today I will pack my case. I think DH my do too. Although usually hes awkward and packs at the last minute.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls...I've had a lie in today I think it could be nearly the first this week. Its been hectic, but I'm fine.
> 
> Today I will pack my case. I think DH my do too. Although usually hes awkward and packs at the last minute.


Morning Susan, just had my breakfast in my pjs and now they are full of crumbs! :roll: Going to have a shower and then go shopping. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> So you have curly hair??? Mine has a bit of curl & my youngest DD has everyone's curl lol - she is the African of the family


Just call me snakelocks!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Off shopping with my buddy now, have a good one everyone, catch you later? Lotsa love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a cold and storm cloud city. It is definitely going to snow today. They are predicting first snow storm of season. Well it is almost Thanksgiving isn't it. Slept like a log last night. Went to bed at 9:30 pm and didn't get up till 7:20 this am. Haven't done that in ages. Feel refreshed for a change. Is a lovely feeling.

Purple is certainly sounds like you have been one busy beaver dear. Know the items you and the other ladies are making will sell very well. Glad you got to sleep in a little this am.

GS have fun packing for your trip. I know you and Albert will have the best time, in the warm sun and sand. Perhaps we can skype on Thanksgiving. What a treat that would be.

Londy love your hair dear girl. You always look so posh. I don't care for Steven King novels they are too bizarre for my taste, but glad you enjoy reading him. Need to go to Sam's today also to get some new paperbacks and cappucino mix.

Xiang I have slight wave to my hair, the problem being one side of head the hair goes forward the other side goes back. Hard for me to do anything with it.Hairdresser has no problem with it though. I like your hair short and it appears in the pics you send to be somewhat textured.

Jynx sounds like you are coming right along on the boot cuffs. I hope I can start on a scarf and hat for myself. Winter is here and I have not been able to really knit much of anything.Stay in and stay warm.

Binky send a pic of baby Michael standing to walk if you can. He is such a little charmer.

A shout out to Saxy, Linky, Lifelne and Nitzi. Love you all and hope you are all having a lovely weekend. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's still frosty here but they say we'll be having another sunny day, so that's okay with me. Not much on my schedule today, so after doing some housework, I'll also do some knitting.

I hope you all have a good day and enjoy your various activities.

xxxooo


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Have spent most of the day knitting. DH broiught the cases upstairs and I've started packing. I'm still between ideas for to travel in. I think its trousers.What have you been up to?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a cold and storm cloud city. It is definitely going to snow today. They are predicting first snow storm of season. Well it is almost Thanksgiving isn't it. Slept like a log last night. Went to bed at 9:30 pm and didn't get up till 7:20 this am. Haven't done that in ages. Feel refreshed for a change. Is a lovely feeling.
> 
> Purple is certainly sounds like you have been one busy beaver dear. Know the items you and the other ladies are making will sell very well. Glad you got to sleep in a little this am.
> 
> ...


purley...I will skype you dont you worry. I dont know if it will be on Thanksgiving. But I will do it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Ladies. Have been away from the computer for a while, but back now.

Xiang, glad you are finally listened to regarding your condition. I haven't looked that up yet, but doesn'r sound good. Hoping you get sorted soon.

Purley sorry your DH has to continue the dialysis. Heres hoping that is what is best. And so glad you are being sorted too...it's no fun when you are hurting so bad it really restricts what you are able to do.

Susan your trips to the stroke clinic sound like they are really doing for you what they are meant to do...
And it must be really exciting your trip is so close now...this time next week you will be soaking up that Florida sunshine :thumbup: 

Binky it's so exciting Michael has really founf his feet. Hope Linky managed to sort out the blanket for you.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And now the real fun begins - hope you have baby-proofed properly haha


Yeah I think we finally have it covered. :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Ladies. Have been away from the computer for a while, but back now.
> 
> Xiang, glad you are finally listened to regarding your condition. I haven't looked that up yet, but doesn'r sound good. Hoping you get sorted soon.
> 
> ...


She wasn't feeling well I think she has bronchitis so she wasn't at sewing circle last night, we will try to sort it out on Thanksgiving, hopefully.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Purly I will try to get a pic of the baby but anymore when you try to get a picture he stops what he is doing to check out what I am doing.

Purple your coffee and breakfast in bed sounds wonderful, I have been cleaning up trying to get ready for Thanksgiving

Londy hope you enjoy your shopping

Lifeline it was good to hear from you hope all is well with you and your family.

Grandma Susan packing is my least favorite part of a trip I have to pack for everybody in the family and remember all things everyone needs.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a cold and storm cloud city. It is definitely going to snow today. They are predicting first snow storm of season. Well it is almost Thanksgiving isn't it. Slept like a log last night. Went to bed at 9:30 pm and didn't get up till 7:20 this am. Haven't done that in ages. Feel refreshed for a change. Is a lovely feeling.
> 
> Jynx sounds like you are coming right along on the boot cuffs. I hope I can start on a scarf and hat for myself. Winter is here and I have not been able to really knit much of anything.Stay in and stay warm.


10 hours o sleep. I want that medication!!!! How wonderful that you were able to really get a good night's rest.... Hope you feel like knitting soon... After all, with snow coming, it is nice to stay in and just play with wool or read.

I've completed my second set of cuffs, just need beads to sew on owl eyes... I sure hope they fit the girl's boots. I have no way of trying them out.... actually, I may sneak into their closets at Thanksgiving.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cleaning lady came today. She drives DH crazy with her talking so he went to the hardware store, grocery store, etc. etc. I worked along with her so was really ready to stay in this evening but we went to the alley kid's championship football game. We about froze to death and they got stomped. On the way home we stopped at the REALLY BIG Half Price Book Store and I bought 3 knitting books for under $20.00. The book I was wanting to buy is really hard to find so guess I'll have to go to Barnes and Noble and pay full price.

We stopped and picked up fast food hamburgers and then came home to watch hockey. Our team was also stomped. Just trying to do a little catch up before going to bed.... but it is so cold and I am yawning so think it will be an early evening....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just call me snakelocks!!


Ok, I never would have guessed lol


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Morning girls...I've had a lie in today I think it could be nearly the first this week. Its been hectic, but I'm fine.
> 
> Today I will pack my case. I think DH my do too. Although usually hes awkward and packs at the last minute.


Wow .... so your trip is getting close then!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Purly wrote:-
Xiang I have slight wave to my hair, the problem being one side of head the hair goes forward the other side goes back. Hard for me to do anything with it.Hairdresser has no problem with it though. I like your hair short and it appears in the pics you send to be somewhat textured.

No, not really, I have a fair bit of curl in my hair, but the cut I have is a #8 on the hair clippers, with a little tidying up - very easy care


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a cloudy and dry Surrey. We are off to DDs for Sunday lunch with the other grandparents, so we will have a nice catch up. Taking some knitting - CHristmas decorations in the hope that LM will want to do some.

Have a lovely Sunday everyone. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hello girrls. Its miserable outside. I've just got up 11am, I only hope I get up quicker than this on holiday. We are going up yo DS's at tea time to say bye. I hope you are all well today. Ive got no new news.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> That is a good idea... but how do you get all the packages to the car?
> then again, you ladies do so much more walking to shops than we do, I suppose that isn't really a problem...


The trolleys can go to the car park, but not through any of the exits.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, sorry I wasn't on earlier, but have had a busy day.Saw RA doctor and she finally agreed I was having a very bad flare. Got an injection of systemic corticosteroid that is starting to work. Hope this stops the flare. Will start on a few more drugs and hopefully will get this Ra under control. Tomorrow going to grocery to buy all the fixings for Thanksgiving.
> 
> GS gad you had good experience at stroke clinic. Know you will meet your goals. It just takes time. You have great will power, no yarn bought. LOL
> 
> ...


I feel the same way about my nails. Everything else has gone to pot, so they have to be good!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I have done some more packing and cut my toenails........


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a snow covered Erie. In the paper today they said they had many car accidents when the snow came yesterday. Folks forget how to drive in winter until after the first snow, so hopefully no more fender benders today. DH has dialysis today as dialysis schedule changed this week so they can close up shop for Thanksgiving. Going to DSIL for pizza this evening. They are heading to Florida on Tuesday.Wish we were too. Friday I go to Cleveland to see doctor about my RA lungs. Making it a one day trip hopefully the weather co operates.

The sun is shining this morning making one think of Christmas and such. The snow is so white and just sparkles in the sunshine. Need to finish up grocery shopping this morning and then a run to the pharmacy and then home for a short time. Have no idea what to wear. I have absolutely no winter clothes, boots scarfs, mittens etc. I truly need to try to get something tomorrow in the way of winter apparell and do some laundry.

Well off to get dressed and start on the rounds of traveling. Back a little later. Oh and Susan you made my day, gigglig when I read you had no new news, but you had cut your toenails. You are a dear.

Love you all. Purly


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Purly, I seem to remember that DH is picked up for dialysis.... Does this leave you some time to do errands etc? Do you sometimes take him. How many times a week does he go? 

Good luck on the RA lungs. I'm hoping some of the new meds might help this as well. 

Yes, you need warm clothes. I take it you are going to be staying in PA this winter. That will be a change for you. It is beautiful if you can admire it from inside!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is cold and miserable here and 10:00 already. DH is just getting up, very odd for him. I think we will put up the Christmas village today. I would work on tree, but need some furniture posted up and some other rearranged, so that may go by the wayside. I could also work on so e ornaments, but think I'll try to find yarn I stash for another pair of boot cuffs. You gets DD expressed some interest.....Or, I have a cabled pride I want to do, just can't decide on yarn,

Time for a dressing change , but too darned cold. I was even considering a bath but will have to really jack up the heat on the bathroom to do that, (still not really on the approved list! but I am determined.....

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday, warm and full of relaxation....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a very cold Southern Indiana at 25F Dh has almost got the roof over the porch done hope that it solves the ice problem.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a snow covered Erie. In the paper today they said they had many car accidents when the snow came yesterday. Folks forget how to drive in winter until after the first snow, so hopefully no more fender benders today. DH has dialysis today as dialysis schedule changed this week so they can close up shop for Thanksgiving. Going to DSIL for pizza this evening. They are heading to Florida on Tuesday.Wish we were too. Friday I go to Cleveland to see doctor about my RA lungs. Making it a one day trip hopefully the weather co operates.
> 
> The sun is shining this morning making one think of Christmas and such. The snow is so white and just sparkles in the sunshine. Need to finish up grocery shopping this morning and then a run to the pharmacy and then home for a short time. Have no idea what to wear. I have absolutely no winter clothes, boots scarfs, mittens etc. I truly need to try to get something tomorrow in the way of winter apparell and do some laundry.
> 
> ...


Purly how much snow did you get we are now expecting snow maybe Tuesday I know you do not care for this kind of weather but I really enjoy the snow and cold as long as I am warm and a cup of hot cocoa is just the ticket, did the shot from the doctor help with your sleep, so glad you were able to get that kind of rest, hope it continues for you, Grandma Susan also made me giggle with her post.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hope that you all are enjoying your Sunday and staying warm or cool whichever applies the baby needs changed so gotta run for now hopefully Dh will be done with the roof soon and be able to help with the baby so I can get some cleaning done today

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> She wasn't feeling well I think she has bronchitis so she wasn't at sewing circle last night, we will try to sort it out on Thanksgiving, hopefully.


Hope she is feeling better soon.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hope everyone is having a good Sunday. xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Purly, I seem to remember that DH is picked up for dialysis.... Does this leave you some time to do errands etc? Do you sometimes take him. How many times a week does he go?
> 
> Good luck on the RA lungs. I'm hoping some of the new meds might help this as well.
> 
> Yes, you need warm clothes. I take it you are going to be staying in PA this winter. That will be a change for you. It is beautiful if you can admire it from inside!


Right now I take DH to dialysis as often as I can, a couple of days I just could not as the pain was too severe or I had taken my shot and was feeling terrible. One time the lift forgot him. Hope that never happens again.He goes three times a week.

I hate the cold and you are correct it is only pretty from inside a very warm room. I don't think there is really anything to do for the RA lungs except to keep RA under control as much as possible. You be careful and please rethink the bath as doc has not approved it yet??You are doing well, so why chance it.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hope that you all are enjoying your Sunday and staying warm or cool whichever applies the baby needs changed so gotta run for now hopefully Dh will be done with the roof soon and be able to help with the baby so I can get some cleaning done today
> 
> Love and hugs
> Binky


The shot from the doctor was to help stop the inflammation flare I have been having from the RA. I think I slept so well as I didn't have pain that night. The shot will gradually wear off over a few days. I can can tell is is starting to wear off. Still taking strong dose of prednisone also.

Glad your DH has the covering done for your roof and no more ice in walkway. We have an inch or so in town of snow but in the snow belt lots more.

Little Michael should be lots of fun for Christmas with all the sparkley decorations up. His big eyes will be even bigger.
Tell Linky sorry to hear she has Bronchitis. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hope everyone is having a good Sunday. xxx


Hope you are too Lifeline.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We wre back safe and sound from DS's. He mad a lovely chicken pizza and fries for tea. His pizza,s are much better than sho[p bought. Ive had a love and kiss from them all because we wont see them for a coupke of weeks. The boys are coming to stay when we get home because mam and dad must go shopping!!!!!

Have you all had a nice day? I'm going off to bed early and intend to put the alarm on in the morning.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is cold and miserable here and 10:00 already. DH is just getting up, very odd for him. I think we will put up the Christmas village today. I would work on tree, but need some furniture posted up and some other rearranged, so that may go by the wayside. I could also work on so e ornaments, but think I'll try to find yarn I stash for another pair of boot cuffs. You gets DD expressed some interest.....Or, I have a cabled pride I want to do, just can't decide on yarn,
> 
> Time for a dressing change , but too darned cold. I was even considering a bath but will have to really jack up the heat on the bathroom to do that, (still not really on the approved list! but I am determined.....
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely Sunday, warm and full of relaxation....


How you will enjoy that first bath love but mind you are very VERY careful. I know you will be really but gonna give you hell if you're not!!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Right now I take DH to dialysis as often as I can, a couple of days I just could not as the pain was too severe or I had taken my shot and was feeling terrible. One time the lift forgot him. Hope that never happens again.He goes three times a week.
> 
> I hate the cold and you are correct it is only pretty from inside a very warm room. I don't think there is really anything to do for the RA lungs except to keep RA under control as much as possible. You be careful and please rethink the bath as doc has not approved it yet??You are doing well, so why chance it.


Maybe you could layer up the clothes you have, that can be warmer than thick clothes? Please keep warm honey, however you do it!! My love and lots of gentle hugs for you! xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello all!! Just done catch up and I just want to wish you all to be safe in this very cold weather. Here, it is just cold but bright but you girls that have ice and snow, please don't take any chances, we want to talk to you not about you!! (heard that from a DJ on the radio years ago!!)
had a nice time at the shops and a nice lunch but bought nothing. Two yarn stalls in the market there but I can't justify buying any more at the moment. had the gks last night round till lunch time today and I miss them so when they have gone home  I have been trying to finish my black cardigan and I am nearly there. It is just a very simple stockinette jacket but the fuss I am making about it, you just wouldn't believe!!! If it's not too disgusting, I will post a picture tomorrow. Also tomorrow, apart from Zumba, I am meeting a KP lady who lives near me. We haven't met before but may be starting a local knitting group if we can get enough people interested. Have a good one, love you all xxxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I like the idea of meeting a new lady. It would be good if you hit it off, especially starting a knitting group.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I'll got to S and B tomorrow. But I may miss the over 60's.We dont need to be down at the hotel in Manchester until evening, so if I've got everything packed then I might...we will see!!!!! I'm so decisive, thats my problem!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I like the idea of meeting a new lady. It would be good if you hit it off, especially starting a knitting group.


Yes, that would be nice. She also sings in a 'rock choir', I quite fancy that as well!!! Her choir were singing at the Eltham Christmas lights switch-on on Thursday, although she was poorly so not there. they were really good, all ancient but looked like they were having a really good time!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'll got to S and B tomorrow. But I may miss the over 60's.We dont need to be down at the hotel in Manchester until evening, so if I've got everything packed then I might...we will see!!!!! I'm so decisive, thats my problem!


Sometimes I think I am indecisive, but then I think, maybe I'm not....!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I think I'll got to S and B tomorrow. But I may miss the over 60's.We dont need to be down at the hotel in Manchester until evening, so if I've got everything packed then I might...we will see!!!!! I'm so decisive, thats my problem!


Sometimes I think I am indecisive, but then I think, maybe I'm not....!


----------



## jollypolly (Apr 30, 2011)

Having a rough day! The car wants to go when I have my foot on the brake...scared me three times. Tomorrow I'll get a mechanic to fix it if they are not all busy before thanksgiving. My friend said she could pick me up,there but when she got home her hot water tank was leaking so she will be waiting for the plumber. It snowed yesterday and it's cold and windy. I hope the mechanics are available. Yesterday was good. The counter and sink are in so we can have thanksgiving there. The dish washer, doors and roof tile still are in progress. I'm too nervous to sleep and have had so much to do I've not had a minute to myself to come on here, read or knit. I am holding a pie for another friend and we have not had common time for her to come get it! Her husband is in the hospital.i hope you all are doing well and I'll catch up ASAP.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Few blotches of blue sky but no sun this morning.

WI Knitwhits are here this morning making some more things for the Christmas sale. I'll post a photo when I have everything together.

Had a nice time with the family yesterday, LM and I knitted some mini Christmas stockings.

Happy Monday everyone and healing hugs to those who need them.

Love and hugs xxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Having a rough day! The car wants to go when I have my foot on the brake...scared me three times. Tomorrow I'll get a mechanic to fix it if they are not all busy before thanksgiving. My friend said she could pick me up,there but when she got home her hot water tank was leaking so she will be waiting for the plumber. It snowed yesterday and it's cold and windy. I hope the mechanics are available. Yesterday was good. The counter and sink are in so we can have thanksgiving there. The dish washer, doors and roof tile still are in progress. I'm too nervous to sleep and have had so much to do I've not had a minute to myself to come on here, read or knit. I am holding a pie for another friend and we have not had common time for her to come get it! Her husband is in the hospital.i hope you all are doing well and I'll catch up ASAP.


Thinking of you Polly! hang in there, it will all come out right in the end! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all! Bright and sunny here but c-c-c-cold!!
I am going to Zumba shortly and I say it every Monday but I don't want to go! Silly thing is, I love it when I get there!!! I finally finished my 5 euro cardi so here is a picture. Even this morning, I am still thinking of re-casting off the front band as I think it's a bit tight. I damped it down and stretched it out with t-pins last night as it is better. Very easy pattern only next time I would knit the bottom half in one piece. The original had an asymmetrical front but I didn't like it! Catch you later, love and gentle hugs to you, my dear friends!! xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls....Its a sunny day and the sky is cloudless!. S and B for me today, and finishing off packing.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We had a dusting of snow over the weekend and the cold temperatures made sure it didn't melt. We're supposed to get another dusting this afternoon. 
I have too many WIPs, can't find all my needles and hooks. * Maybe I should just buy more needles  *
Thanksgiving is over in Canada and almost over in the US and I bet you've all started Christmas preps. I don't even know where we're having Christmas this year.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls....Its a sunny day and the sky is cloudless!. S and B for me today, and finishing off packing.


Are you getting excited about your trip. 
I'm still waiting for my passport. I'm getting antsy to go SOMEWHERE.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Bright and sunny here but c-c-c-cold!!
> I am going to Zumba shortly and I say it every Monday but I don't want to go! Silly thing is, I love it when I get there!!! I finally finished my 5 euro cardi so here is a picture. Even this morning, I am still thinking of re-casting off the front band as I think it's a bit tight. I damped it down and stretched it out with t-pins last night as it is better. Very easy pattern only next time I would knit the bottom half in one piece. The original had an asymmetrical front but I didn't like it! Catch you later, love and gentle hugs to you, my dear friends!! xxxxx


Very nice looking cardi (and model). I know asymmetrical is the fashion now, but it always looks to me like it's not sitting right. I'm uneven enough, I don't need fashion that emphasizes that.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Having a rough day! The car wants to go when I have my foot on the brake...scared me three times. Tomorrow I'll get a mechanic to fix it if they are not all busy before thanksgiving. My friend said she could pick me up,there but when she got home her hot water tank was leaking so she will be waiting for the plumber. It snowed yesterday and it's cold and windy. I hope the mechanics are available. Yesterday was good. The counter and sink are in so we can have thanksgiving there. The dish washer, doors and roof tile still are in progress. I'm too nervous to sleep and have had so much to do I've not had a minute to myself to come on here, read or knit. I am holding a pie for another friend and we have not had common time for her to come get it! Her husband is in the hospital.i hope you all are doing well and I'll catch up ASAP.


Progress on the house is good. I hope it is fixed up quickly for you.
Have you checked the carpets in the car. I had the same thing happen with one of my cars. My boots had slid the carpet up under the accelerator pedal so it couldn't go back down.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Purly how much snow did you get we are now expecting snow maybe Tuesday I know you do not care for this kind of weather but I really enjoy the snow and cold as long as I am warm and a cup of hot cocoa is just the ticket, did the shot from the doctor help with your sleep, so glad you were able to get that kind of rest, hope it continues for you, Grandma Susan also made me giggle with her post.


That's the best way to do winter. Sit inside where it is warm and watch it through the window. I only like going outside when it's good and sunny out.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Bright and sunny here but c-c-c-cold!!
> I am going to Zumba shortly and I say it every Monday but I don't want to go! Silly thing is, I love it when I get there!!! I finally finished my 5 euro cardi so here is a picture. Even this morning, I am still thinking of re-casting off the front band as I think it's a bit tight. I damped it down and stretched it out with t-pins last night as it is better. Very easy pattern only next time I would knit the bottom half in one piece. The original had an asymmetrical front but I didn't like it! Catch you later, love and gentle hugs to you, my dear friends!! xxxxx


Your cadigan looks good Londfy. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now. I need to scrape the ice off the windshield.
Everyone stay warm and safe.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Are you getting excited about your trip.
> I'm still waiting for my passport. I'm getting antsy to go SOMEWHERE.


I'm not so much getting excited as making sure I've packed the important things, like...passport...money (little bit),,,,tickets...I'm fibnding hard to concentrate so lord knows what I forget. I never pack for DH. he does his own. As long as we have our medicine we should be ok.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Very nice looking cardi (and model). I know asymmetrical is the fashion now, but it always looks to me like it's not sitting right. I'm uneven enough, I don't need fashion that emphasizes that.


Thank you dear! I agree about symmetry, somehow they make it look like _I'm_ not symmetrical!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Progress on the house is good. I hope it is fixed up quickly for you.
> Have you checked the carpets in the car. I had the same thing happen with one of my cars. My boots had slid the carpet up under the accelerator pedal so it couldn't go back down.


Good thinking Nitzi, I have had that happen to me also!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Your cadigan looks good Londfy. xx


Thank you, it's nice and warm too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm not so much getting excited as making sure I've packed the important things, like...passport...money (little bit),,,,tickets...I'm fibnding hard to concentrate so lord knows what I forget. I never pack for DH. he does his own. As long as we have our medicine we should be ok.


Don't forget your Allbran and your meds!!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning, doing a quick fly by this cold morning. 22 degrees F. Taking Ms Daisy for grooming session in about an hour then doing errand runs with hubby. We both need boots to wear. I did find a winter coat in our one small closet. Evidently it was mine, but neither DH or I can remember it. Fits good and is very warm, so no need of further outer wear. Looking for gloves also. Well need to throw some clothes on. Back later. Everyone have a grand day. Love to all. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

*******IMPORTANT NEWS**********

My great niece has decided she wanted to be born in November she is a month early not here yet but they are at the hospital have errands to do today and then going to the hospital so I will let you know more when I can 

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Bright and sunny here but c-c-c-cold!!
> I am going to Zumba shortly and I say it every Monday but I don't want to go! Silly thing is, I love it when I get there!!! I finally finished my 5 euro cardi so here is a picture. Even this morning, I am still thinking of re-casting off the front band as I think it's a bit tight. I damped it down and stretched it out with t-pins last night as it is better. Very easy pattern only next time I would knit the bottom half in one piece. The original had an asymmetrical front but I didn't like it! Catch you later, love and gentle hugs to you, my dear friends!! xxxxx


Your cardigan looks great, Londy! Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> *******IMPORTANT NEWS**********
> 
> My great niece has decided she wanted to be born in November she is a month early not here yet but they are at the hospital have errands to do today and then going to the hospital so I will let you know more when I can
> 
> ...


Yikes. Will be thinking of all of you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon. It's a frosty morning here again today. We've been having overnight temps in the upper 20s and low 30s (F), with daytime highs in the low 40s and it looks to be warming up a bit but not much. But, the sun is shining so all is well. Busy with chores and knitting on some Christmas gifts and other projects yesterday. My parents were up on Saturday to visit with my younger brother whose birthday is today, so I got to visit with all of them also. That was nice. Today I've got nothing on the schedule but knitting! Tomorrow will be out to visit with my young friend and her mom and then do some last minute shopping for Thanksgiving dinner on Thursday. Pies to make on Wednesday (my contribution to the dinner is the pies, dinner rolls, and whipping cream).

Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

jollypolly said:


> Having a rough day! The car wants to go when I have my foot on the brake...scared me three times. Tomorrow I'll get a mechanic to fix it if they are not all busy before thanksgiving. My friend said she could pick me up,there but when she got home her hot water tank was leaking so she will be waiting for the plumber. It snowed yesterday and it's cold and windy. I hope the mechanics are available. Yesterday was good. The counter and sink are in so we can have thanksgiving there. The dish washer, doors and roof tile still are in progress. I'm too nervous to sleep and have had so much to do I've not had a minute to myself to come on here, read or knit. I am holding a pie for another friend and we have not had common time for her to come get it! Her husband is in the hospital.i hope you all are doing well and I'll catch up ASAP.


Hope things get back to normal soon Polly. Take care and look after yourself.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a chilly Surrey. Few blotches of blue sky but no sun this morning.
> 
> WI Knitwhits are here this morning making some more things for the Christmas sale. I'll post a photo when I have everything together.
> 
> ...


How wonderful LM is knitting :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all! Bright and sunny here but c-c-c-cold!!
> I am going to Zumba shortly and I say it every Monday but I don't want to go! Silly thing is, I love it when I get there!!! I finally finished my 5 euro cardi so here is a picture. Even this morning, I am still thinking of re-casting off the front band as I think it's a bit tight. I damped it down and stretched it out with t-pins last night as it is better. Very easy pattern only next time I would knit the bottom half in one piece. The original had an asymmetrical front but I didn't like it! Catch you later, love and gentle hugs to you, my dear friends!! xxxxx


The cardi looks lovely. I like the single button style :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:09 am EST and -6'C (21'F). We had a dusting of snow over the weekend and the cold temperatures made sure it didn't melt. We're supposed to get another dusting this afternoon.
> I have too many WIPs, can't find all my needles and hooks. * Maybe I should just buy more needles  *
> Thanksgiving is over in Canada and almost over in the US and I bet you've all started Christmas preps. I don't even know where we're having Christmas this year.


More needles sounds like a great idea. 
Hope you are keeping warm.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm not so much getting excited as making sure I've packed the important things, like...passport...money (little bit),,,,tickets...I'm fibnding hard to concentrate so lord knows what I forget. I never pack for DH. he does his own. As long as we have our medicine we should be ok.


Glad you have packed the important things. The rest you can get there/do without.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning, doing a quick fly by this cold morning. 22 degrees F. Taking Ms Daisy for grooming session in about an hour then doing errand runs with hubby. We both need boots to wear. I did find a winter coat in our one small closet. Evidently it was mine, but neither DH or I can remember it. Fits good and is very warm, so no need of further outer wear. Looking for gloves also. Well need to throw some clothes on. Back later. Everyone have a grand day. Love to all. Purly


Hope you have managed to get kitted out with lovely warm clothes anf boots. Take care in all that cold weather....I don't envy you :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Glad you have packed the important things. The rest you can get there/do without.


Absolutely correct. How are you today, Rebecca? I'm finally caught up here, so need to go take a shower and get on with my day.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> *******IMPORTANT NEWS**********
> 
> My great niece has decided she wanted to be born in November she is a month early not here yet but they are at the hospital have errands to do today and then going to the hospital so I will let you know more when I can
> 
> ...


Wonderful news (if she's not TOO early) Hope all goes well.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning/afternoon. It's a frosty morning here again today. We've been having overnight temps in the upper 20s and low 30s (F), with daytime highs in the low 40s and it looks to be warming up a bit but not much. But, the sun is shining so all is well. Busy with chores and knitting on some Christmas gifts and other projects yesterday. My parents were up on Saturday to visit with my younger brother whose birthday is today, so I got to visit with all of them also. That was nice. Today I've got nothing on the schedule but knitting! Tomorrow will be out to visit with my young friend and her mom and then do some last minute shopping for Thanksgiving dinner on Thursday. Pies to make on Wednesday (my contribution to the dinner is the pies, dinner rolls, and whipping cream).
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your day everyone.


You are busy...in a good way. Nice you spent time with your family. Enjoy your day with friend and Mum.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely correct. How are you today, Rebecca? I'm finally caught up here, so need to go take a shower and get on with my day.


Yes not bad thanks. I'm off now as dinner is just being served. Chat soon. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Fanfare.....! I met a lovely fellow KPer today, who I think would love this thread. Her name is London Chris and I know you will like her! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> *******IMPORTANT NEWS**********
> 
> My great niece has decided she wanted to be born in November she is a month early not here yet but they are at the hospital have errands to do today and then going to the hospital so I will let you know more when I can
> 
> ...


A new baby, how wonderful!!! Many congrats all round. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Your cardigan looks great, Londy! Well done!


Thank you, it's lovely and warm, needed that today!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The cardi looks lovely. I like the single button style :thumbup:


The pattern was edge to edge but I have too much frontage for that, lol, so I added the button!! This is the pattern, I got it from KP
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/kitsap


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fanfare.....! I met a lovely fellow KPer today, who I think would love this thread. Her name is London Chris and I know you will like her! xxx


Well, she can't be Londy! But, yes, if you liked her, we will.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi London Girl, it was great meeting you today! Have you got warm yet? We sure will have to find a warmer place to meet for our cuppa next time! 
I hope your friends don't mind me joining in? I have heard lots about you all today. Have a good evening. X


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi London Girl, it was great meeting you today! Have you got warm yet? We sure will have to find a warmer place to meet for our cuppa next time!
> I hope your friends don't mind me joining in? I have heard lots about you all today. Have a good evening. X


Hi Chrissy and welcome!! It was lovely to meet you too and I know that everyone on here will be glad to welcome you too. I have warmed up nicely now, thank you, had the heater going full blast in the car on the way home!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Well, she can't be Londy! But, yes, if you liked her, we will.


I think she will be happy to answer to Chrissy!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Fanfare.....! I met a lovely fellow KPer today, who I think would love this thread. Her name is London Chris and I know you will like her! xxx


Well done! Looking forward to meeting her.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank you, it's lovely and warm, needed that today!!


It looks like it. Would need it here today, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi London Girl, it was great meeting you today! Have you got warm yet? We sure will have to find a warmer place to meet for our cuppa next time!
> I hope your friends don't mind me joining in? I have heard lots about you all today. Have a good evening. X


Welcome, Chrissy! We're happy to have you join us. Looking forward to getting to know you.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi London Girl, it was great meeting you today! Have you got warm yet? We sure will have to find a warmer place to meet for our cuppa next time!
> I hope your friends don't mind me joining in? I have heard lots about you all today. Have a good evening. X


Welcome to the group Chris. Hope to meet you sometime; I'm only down in Worthing.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I think she will be happy to answer to Chrissy!!


I like that!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for you welcome ladies, this seems to be a very group. Look forward to chats with you all. Chrissy


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I meant to say a very happy group lol.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Chrissy. Welcome to the group. It sounds like you and Londy had a great time today.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi London Girl, it was great meeting you today! Have you got warm yet? We sure will have to find a warmer place to meet for our cuppa next time!
> I hope your friends don't mind me joining in? I have heard lots about you all today. Have a good evening. X


Hello Chrissy, it is 6:40am in hot & sunny South Australia , and I think I have been awake for most of the night - I could have come & had a cuppa with you also.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

We had a great HOT cuppa in a cafe at the top of a hill overlooking London, London girl & I both love the place. I am usually there on sunny afternoon with the grandchildren. Today it was freezing, we needed our thermals on. It did not stop us talking though!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> We had a great HOT cuppa in a cafe at the top of a hill overlooking London, London girl & I both love the place. I am usually there on sunny afternoon with the grandchildren. Today it was freezing, we needed our thermals on. It did not stop us talking though!


It sounds lovely!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi London Girl, it was great meeting you today! Have you got warm yet? We sure will have to find a warmer place to meet for our cuppa next time!
> I hope your friends don't mind me joining in? I have heard lots about you all today. Have a good evening. X


Hi Chris, nice to see you here. Glad you had a good time with Londy. I do hope you will become a regular, everyone is really lovely and very friendly. Looking forward to getting to know you. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Had a good morning with the WI KnitWits and then did some sewing this afternoon.

Lovely news about the baby, hope everything goes well Lisa.

Susan, glad you are all packed and ready.

Londy, sounds like you had a good day today with Chrissy.

Hi Saxy, how are things in Worthing?

Xiang, Pam, Pearlie, Nitzi, Angela, Rebecca, hope things are all ok with you.

Sorry, I've not been on much recently, things are a bit of an effort at the moment. Probably need more wine!

Love and hugs xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Purple. All is good here. Sorry you're struggling right now. Wine would be good. :thumbup: Gentle hugs. xxxooo


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Wonderful news (if she's not TOO early) Hope all goes well.


she was exactly a month early but is great she weights 5lbs. 3oz. and 19 1/2 inches long with a head full of black hair!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you for you welcome ladies, this seems to be a very group. Look forward to chats with you all. Chrissy


Welcome to the group Chrissy!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

binkbrice said:


> Welcome to the group Chrissy!


Thank it's nice to me you! Congratulations on the baby! Hope to speak to you again. Chrissy


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening ladies and a big welcome to Chrissy. Sounds like you and Londy had a great, if not chilly day out. Glad you both had fun. Hope you both are warmed up.

GS glad you got your packing done. It appears you might be arriving in Florida with a storm front all along our east coast. This is the severe storm that hit New Mexico and Texas etc.Pack some rain gear. Hope you flight is enjoyable and will be chatting with you soon. Perhaps Saturday as DH and I will be in Cleveland on Friday.

Pam how lovely you got to spend time with your family at brother's birthday bash. Sounds like you are getting lots of knitting done.

Lifeline hope you are doing well. You sound tired dear. The cold weather just saps ones energy. it does mine. I know. Try to rest as much as you can. I have printed about 10 patterns out today and have plans to make numerous items. Hope I haven't bitten off too much.

Londy I love your little black sweater. I also prefer one button. Those sweaters are my favorite. I saved the pattern you posted, thanks so much and also for the cute little jokes.

Binky congrats on new great niece, hope all goes well for Mom and Baby. Let us know how things progress.

Xiang how are you feeling, better I hope. Let us know how you are doing dear. Still concerned, until I know you are back to your usual self. How is your knitting coming along????

Nitzi I like how you think. I love new needles and to try different ones. You sound like you have lots of wips to keep you busy. Now to buy more needles....

Jynx I imagine you are busy knitting and reading and staying in and staying warm. How was the storm in your area???Hope everyone is well and no damage done.

Purple happy to hear you got to enjoy time with your family and is so nice to know LM enjoys knitting with her grandma. Can't wait to see all the lovely things the Knitwits have made for your festival. Know it will be very successful.You also sound very tired, please enjoy another glass of wine and then a good rest.

Linky hope you are feeling better dear????

Saxy hello dear. How are things in your world today?? Are you starting to get ready for the upcoming Christmas holiday. Presents and baking and such?

I went shopping this afternoon and got some great buys. Will be out tomorrow after we see DH's surgeon. Got gloves today, needed them now, knitting some for my son. Hardly makes sense. No boots yet, hope to get tomorrow.Also need some knitting needles to work on some projects so a trip to AC moore is upcoming.Yea!!!!!Well off to rest and make out my list for shopping. Memory sometimes fails me. Nuts!! Hugs and love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> she was exactly a month early but is great she weights 5lbs. 3oz. and 19 1/2 inches long with a head full of black hair!


Congratulations to all! Glad she is okay.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies and a big welcome to Chrissy.
> 
> I went shopping this afternoon and got some great buys. Will be out tomorrow after we see DH's surgeon. Got gloves today, needed them now, knitting some for my son. Hardly makes sense. No boots yet, hope to get tomorrow.Also need some knitting needles to work on some projects so a trip to AC moore is upcoming.Yea!!!!!Well off to rest and make out my list for shopping. Memory sometimes fails me. Nuts!! Hugs and love to all. Purly


You are one busy lady! All is good here. Yes, I'm getting lots of knittingdone - mostly Christmas gifts. Coming along.

Have to go fix dinner. Catch you all later.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies and a big welcome to Chrissy. Sounds like you and Londy had a great, if not chilly day out. Glad you both had fun. Hope you both are warmed up.
> 
> GS glad you got your packing done. It appears you might be arriving in Florida with a storm front all along our east coast. This is the severe storm that hit New Mexico and Texas etc.Pack some rain gear. Hope you flight is enjoyable and will be chatting with you soon. Perhaps Saturday as DH and I will be in Cleveland on Friday.
> 
> ...


Purly, my health is all over the place, I am feeling better now, but I am usually as weak as a kitten, once the acute stage has subsided. I am unable to eat much again, but I am pushing the boundaries on that.
Still not sleeping, but that is normal for me, as a lot of my previous posts can testify. I have been hiding in my cave, on & off, lately & that is helping. 
My knitting is coming along fine again, as is the spinning! When I have collected a number of skeins of yarn, I will post a photo of them.

Hope things ease off for you, over the Christmas season. I am going to try & get some more sleep.

Take care, night night


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

CONGRATULATIONS to Binky and Linky on the safe arrival of your Great Niece. :-D :-D :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Purly, my health is all over the place, I am feeling better now, but I am usually as weak as a kitten, once the acute stage has subsided. I am unable to eat much again, but I am pushing the boundaries on that.
> Still not sleeping, but that is normal for me, as a lot of my previous posts can testify. I have been hiding in my cave, on & off, lately & that is helping.
> My knitting is coming along fine again, as is the spinning! When I have collected a number of skeins of yarn, I will post a photo of them.
> 
> ...


Lots of gentle hugs to you Xiang...hope you manage more sleep, and that you manage to find good health too.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Lots of gentle hugs to you Xiang...hope you manage more sleep, and that you manage to find good health too.


Thanks Lifeline, it isn't too bad, most of the time just annoying, especially when clothes don't fit me from one day to the next. The main problem with sleep ATM, is that it is too darn hot 5:30pm & 37 still, I get jittery, hot & not tired at all :thumbdown: :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Londy your cardigan / jacket looks great. I am still working on a couple for me, and I re-started DD3's Aeolian shawl last week, the beads are very easy to put in place, and so far, it hasn't been too difficult to make


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Susan, I hope you and Albert have a great holiday, idk if you have left yet, or still at home


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny but rather chilly Surrey. Woken at 8 am by the gasman, good job Mr P went to the door or I would have lamped him one. Reason being he was soooooooooooo early is that it gets dark early. A gasman that is scared of the dark! What ever next.

Anyway Mr P is taking the car to the garage as it keeps stalling, so now he's in a panic. I've told him he can get a new one as long as it is purple.

I'm going to stuff owls this morning.

Thanks for all your kind thoughts, not sure what is up but my muscles and joints just don't want to play at the moment. Time for knitting therapy and once the sun is over the yard arm, some wine.

Have a lovely day everyone. xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but rather chilly Surrey. Woken at 8 am by the gasman, good job Mr P went to the door or I would have lamped him one. Reason being he was soooooooooooo early is that it gets dark early. A gasman that is scared of the dark! What ever next.
> 
> Anyway Mr P is taking the car to the garage as it keeps stalling, so now he's in a panic. I've told him he can get a new one as long as it is purple.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that your joints & muscles are misbehaving - I hope they sart to behave soon xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good morning girls, its cold today. I set the alarm for 10am. I hope I manage out there. Plus they are 5 hrs behind.I think Ive got everything packed. I could go to the over 60's..as we arent leaving until tea time.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi London Girl, it was great meeting you today! Have you got warm yet? We sure will have to find a warmer place to meet for our cuppa next time!
> I hope your friends don't mind me joining in? I have heard lots about you all today. Have a good evening. X


Welcome to our thread Chris, just feel free to join us. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> she was exactly a month early but is great she weights 5lbs. 3oz. and 19 1/2 inches long with a head full of black hair!


Congratulations. ?You'll have a nice new neice for Christmas... :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> she was exactly a month early but is great she weights 5lbs. 3oz. and 19 1/2 inches long with a head full of black hair!


Yay!!!! So happy for you all and very glad all is well. Not a bad weight for a preemie!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Londy your cardigan / jacket looks great. I am still working on a couple for me, and I re-started DD3's Aeolian shawl last week, the beads are very easy to put in place, and so far, it hasn't been too difficult to make


Hi sweetie, sorry your health is all over the place, I really hope it settles down soon! Your beaded shawl sounds wonderful, can't wait to see that. When I have got through my current WIPS, I plan another shawl. Did you finish your White Lies cardi? Have a feeling you did but I can't remember it!! xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

girls I nearly forgot to tell you.....GS1, went to college last night for an interview to be able to get on the course he wants to. He talked to me for ages on the phone and he says if he gets the grades he can go on it.I think its something to do with computors!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but rather chilly Surrey. Woken at 8 am by the gasman, good job Mr P went to the door or I would have lamped him one. Reason being he was soooooooooooo early is that it gets dark early. A gasman that is scared of the dark! What ever next.
> 
> Anyway Mr P is taking the car to the garage as it keeps stalling, so now he's in a panic. I've told him he can get a new one as long as it is purple.
> 
> ...


Stuffed owl, mmmmmm! I like them done in a red wine sauce!! :roll: :roll: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good morning girls, its cold today. I set the alarm for 10am. I hope I manage out there. Plus they are 5 hrs behind.I think Ive got everything packed. I could go to the over 60's..as we arent leaving until tea time.


Susan, if I don't catch you before you go, have a wonderful time and please try not to worry. Just do what you can enjoy and leave the rest, it _is_ a holiday after all!! Take care, lots of love to you and Albert xxxxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> girls I nearly forgot to tell you.....GS1, went to college last night for an interview to be able to get on the course he wants to. He talked to me for ages on the phone and he says if he gets the grades he can go on it.I think its something to do with computors!!!!


That's good news, nice to see them excited about something!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 0'C (32'F). A storm is coming, working it's way up the eastern seaboard. We're expecting either 6" of snow or rain, depending on the temperature. I don't have snow tires on, so it will probably be snow. I wearing my snow boots just in case. I'm scheduled to get my snow tires on this weekend. :roll: :roll: ;-)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> girls I nearly forgot to tell you.....GS1, went to college last night for an interview to be able to get on the course he wants to. He talked to me for ages on the phone and he says if he gets the grades he can go on it.I think its something to do with computors!!!!


Added incentive to keep the grades up. Anything with computers is a guaranteed job. He sounds very enthusiastic.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> she was exactly a month early but is great she weights 5lbs. 3oz. and 19 1/2 inches long with a head full of black hair!


Congratulations, what a wonderful Christmas present


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies and a big welcome to Chrissy. Sounds like you and Londy had a great, if not chilly day out. Glad you both had fun. Hope you both are warmed up.
> 
> Nitzi I like how you think. I love new needles and to try different ones. You sound like you have lots of wips to keep you busy. Now to buy more needles....
> 
> I went shopping this afternoon and got some great buys. Will be out tomorrow after we see DH's surgeon. Got gloves today, needed them now, knitting some for my son. Hardly makes sense. No boots yet, hope to get tomorrow.Also need some knitting needles to work on some projects so a trip to AC moore is upcoming.Yea!!!!!Well off to rest and make out my list for shopping. Memory sometimes fails me. Nuts!! Hugs and love to all. Purly


Get yourself some nice dry boots before the snow falls. Skidoo boots are warm. They look terrible but they protect your feet so well. And they don't have silly heels like most of the boots do right now.
Have fun shopping for knitting needles. I was looking in Michaels yesterday, but it was the Tunisian hooks that caught my eye. They were shiny. :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Lifeline, it isn't too bad, most of the time just annoying, especially when clothes don't fit me from one day to the next. The main problem with sleep ATM, is that it is too darn hot 5:30pm & 37 still, I get jittery, hot & not tired at all :thumbdown: :?


I got some good leather belts and a belt hole punch. I just keep adding holes as I need them.
I'm not sure whether hot and jittery is better than tired?
:| (a little worried)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Time for me to go.
Linky and Xiang, I wish you both better health.
Jynx, I wish you continuing improvement. Be good and don't push it too much. Patience dear.

GSusan and Albert, I wish you a speedy uneventful flight and lots of sunshine and warmth when you get there.

Hello Chrissy, new person. Londy, please find a better spot for the next meetup. Can't have you turning into a popsicle.

Everyone else, have a great day. I gotta go.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Ive decided to go to over 60's as we aren't setting off until tea time. I'm as packed as I'll ever be!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going to take my i-pad with me, so I'm hoping I can get on line, I also hope to Face time the family and Skype purley or anyone else...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi sweetie, sorry your health is all over the place, I really hope it settles down soon! Your beaded shawl sounds wonderful, can't wait to see that. When I have got through my current WIPS, I plan another shawl. Did you finish your White Lies cardi? Have a feeling you did but I can't remember it!! xxx


Yes, I have finished that one, but still need to finish the ASJ and the one other jumper for me, and 2 children's jumpers/cardigans. One is the stripy sideways knitted cardigan that you made for your GD


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I got some good leather belts and a belt hole punch. I just keep adding holes as I need them.
> I'm not sure whether hot and jittery is better than tired?
> :| (a little worried)


No, don't worry about it - some of it is from one of my meds, it settles down after a little while - I have stopped worrying about most of it, just deal with what ever happens. DH says he isn't hot, at times when I am really feeling the heat :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to take my i-pad with me, so I'm hoping I can get on line, I also hope to Face time the family and Skype purley or anyone else...


Might get to have another chat with you, again! Have a wonderful time.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning lovely friends. It is cold and one can see a storm is approaching. Have been up since a little after 6 am. DH to see surgeon this am then to dialysis. I have shopping to do after dropping him off. Also need to make fruit salad and bake pumpkin pie for turkey day. Taking shot tonight so won't be able to do much tomorrow.I will be back later, but do want to wish GS and Albert a smooth flight and will definitely be skyping hopefully on Saturday.To all who feel under the weather I send gentle hugs and lots of love. Hope everyone has a good day. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Bink congratulations on healthy baby. What is her name???


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning lovely friends. It is cold and one can see a storm is approaching. Have been up since a little after 6 am. DH to see surgeon this am then to dialysis. I have shopping to do after dropping him off. Also need to make fruit salad and bake pumpkin pie for turkey day. Taking shot tonight so won't be able to do much tomorrow.I will be back later, but do want to wish GS and Albert a smooth flight and will definitely be skyping hopefully on Saturday.To all who feel under the weather I send gentle hugs and lots of love. Hope everyone has a good day. Purly


Hello Purly, I think you need the gentle hugs, as much as the rest of us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Stuffed owl, mmmmmm! I like them done in a red wine sauce!! :roll: :roll: :lol:


Bit too bony for me. But I'll have the red wine. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Added incentive to keep the grades up. Anything with computers is a guaranteed job. He sounds very enthusiastic.


Hi Nitzi, I quite agree, our Susan has got a clever GS.

Hope you don;t get too much snow. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> girls I nearly forgot to tell you.....GS1, went to college last night for an interview to be able to get on the course he wants to. He talked to me for ages on the phone and he says if he gets the grades he can go on it.I think its something to do with computors!!!!


Susan - that is wonderful news!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Susan, if I don't catch you before you go, have a wonderful time and please try not to worry. Just do what you can enjoy and leave the rest, it _is_ a holiday after all!! Take care, lots of love to you and Albert xxxxxxx


Ditto from me on all of that.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning! It's a foggy and chilly morning here today. I'm off to get ready to go visit my young friend and her mom, then do a bit of grocery shopping on the way home. Hope everyone has a good day/afternoon/evening. Gentle hugs. xxxooo


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

A parliament of owls....


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 0'C (32'F). A storm is coming, working it's way up the eastern seaboard. We're expecting either 6" of snow or rain, depending on the temperature. I don't have snow tires on, so it will probably be snow. I wearing my snow boots just in case. I'm scheduled to get my snow tires on this weekend. :roll: :roll: ;-)


Is it legal to drive with snow tires even if there is no snow on the ground? And do you have to go through changing the tires twice a year every year? That must be quite an expense and a nuisance :?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:
 

> A parliament of owls....


Oh my! They are BIG and lovely and brilliant...Love the one on the right in tartan with green wings and white eyes...
Are these going in your sale at the WI?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:15 am EST and 0'C (32'F). A storm is coming, working it's way up the eastern seaboard. We're expecting either 6" of snow or rain, depending on the temperature. I don't have snow tires on, so it will probably be snow. I wearing my snow boots just in case. I'm scheduled to get my snow tires on this weekend. :roll: :roll: ;-)


Eurgh, that sounds horrible, I hate to drive in the snow and because I've always avoided it, my lack of experience worries me even more!! You take care girl!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm going to take my i-pad with me, so I'm hoping I can get on line, I also hope to Face time the family and Skype purley or anyone else...


I can't do Facetime cos I haven't got an Iphone or pad. I can do Skype though!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning lovely friends. It is cold and one can see a storm is approaching. Have been up since a little after 6 am. DH to see surgeon this am then to dialysis. I have shopping to do after dropping him off. Also need to make fruit salad and bake pumpkin pie for turkey day. Taking shot tonight so won't be able to do much tomorrow.I will be back later, but do want to wish GS and Albert a smooth flight and will definitely be skyping hopefully on Saturday.To all who feel under the weather I send gentle hugs and lots of love. Hope everyone has a good day. Purly


Gentle loving hugs right back at you love! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls....


Wowl, they are fantastic!!! Lots of these in the shops now but not as gorgeous as these, they should sell very well!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all! I have had a busy day sewing, just like Purple! I sold one of my childrens personalised aprons on ebay so I finished that and it's ready to post in the morning. Then my friend Jill asked me to make a coat for her daughter's dog, Ted (he is a cocker-poo  ) She gave me a lovely padded coat to cut up to make it, broke my heart, taking the scissors to it but it was too small for me anyway! :lol: Will post a picture of Ted trying it on!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! I have had a busy day sewing, just like Purple! I sold one of my childrens personalised aprons on ebay so I finished that and it's ready to post in the morning. Then my friend Jill asked me to make a coat for her daughter's dog, Ted (he is a cocker-poo  ) She gave me a lovely padded coat to cut up to make it, broke my heart, taking the scissors to it but it was too small for me anyway! :lol: Will post a picture of Ted trying it on!!


How pretty. Lucky Ruby, I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> How pretty. Lucky Ruby, I'm sure she will love it.


Thanks hun, I'm still taking orders if you want one, lol!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Oh my! They are BIG and lovely and brilliant...Love the one on the right in tartan with green wings and white eyes...
> Are these going in your sale at the WI?


Yes they are. xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple love all the owls. My favorite is Lifeline's favorite too. They are all adorable and know they will sell out quickly. Love your avatar.

Londy If Ruby doesn't just love her apron, I'll wear it. It is adorable. Can't wait to see the doggy coat. I almost bought Daisy a Christmas outfit, but thought I would come back to it. Didn't think of it till I was driving home.

Xiang yes we can all do with lots of love and hugs Judi, but I truly hope our group gets on its feet soon with fewer illnesses buggering everyone. It is my hope for the new year.

GS tell DS to keep his shoulder to the plow and he will achieve his goals.We all have such terrific grand children and we are so proud of their accomplishments.Oh I have facetime Susan n the new Iphone I got. Not sure how it works but if nothing else will give it a try.

Nitzi I did it. I bought 3 new sets of needles. I forgot the name of them, but 2 pr are straight needles made of bamboo and 14 inches long, and the other set is bamboo dpns, they are all made in Japan. I think they are called Takei or something like that. New to me so will give them ago.Also bought some chunky yarn for the split collar poncho a lady on KP made. Fell in love with it. Is a free pattern from Lion Brand.Hope it doesn't snow before you are able to get tires changed.

Lifeline sent you a pm dear.

Well need to go pick up DH from dialysis. I am tired from shopping. I love fabric and yarn stores, but otherwise I am not a real shopper. Now if I am with you girls I will shop till I drop. Storm front starting to blow in, so best be on my way. purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple love all the owls. My favorite is Lifeline's favorite too. They are all adorable and know they will sell out quickly. Love your avatar.
> 
> Londy If Ruby doesn't just love her apron, I'll wear it. It is adorable. Can't wait to see the doggy coat. I almost bought Daisy a Christmas outfit, but thought I would come back to it. Didn't think of it till I was driving home.
> 
> ...


Great you have new needles...what ever they are called :-D 
Hope you get DH back before the storm sets in. 
PM read and replied to  XXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, I never got to say bye....we are at the hotel in the grottiest of rooms and still a 15min drive to the airport. I'm not chuffed about that. Dh and me have had only one row so far. We always do when we are travelling,


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I never got to say bye....we are at the hotel in the grottiest of rooms and still a 15min drive to the airport. I'm not chuffed about that. Dh and me have had only one row so far. We always do when we are travelling,


Glad you got to the hotel safely. It's only for one night sodon't worry. Sending you lots of hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I never got to say bye....we are at the hotel in the grottiest of rooms and still a 15min drive to the airport. I'm not chuffed about that. Dh and me have had only one row so far. We always do when we are travelling,


Susan have a fantastic time. Do you fly early in the morning?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple love all the owls. My favorite is Lifeline's favorite too. They are all adorable and know they will sell out quickly. Love your avatar.
> 
> Londy If Ruby doesn't just love her apron, I'll wear it. It is adorable. Can't wait to see the doggy coat. I almost bought Daisy a Christmas outfit, but thought I would come back to it. Didn't think of it till I was driving home.
> 
> ...


Be safe and warm dear! I don't know Ruby, someone on E-bay wanted the apron and I make them to order. Hope it puts a smile on a little girl's face on Christmas day!! Love you! xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you have had a good day. I have been doing my Tuesday job of looking after my 2 year old grandson. His big brother was off school not well, this did stop him demanding my attention. I felt quite tired when I got home!

Purple I love your owls! I go to our local WI, I love going. We have a sale next week. 

Londy great apron! Hope you are well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls....


Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! I have had a busy day sewing, just like Purple! I sold one of my childrens personalised aprons on ebay so I finished that and it's ready to post in the morning. Then my friend Jill asked me to make a coat for her daughter's dog, Ted (he is a cocker-poo  ) She gave me a lovely padded coat to cut up to make it, broke my heart, taking the scissors to it but it was too small for me anyway! :lol: Will post a picture of Ted trying it on!!


That's great, Londy!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Yay!!!! So happy for you all and very glad all is well. Not a bad weight for a preemie!!! xxx


Honestly I think they were off on her due date because Mom is so tiny that I really think she is not that early she would have been a big baby given another month.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Bink congratulations on healthy baby. What is her name???


Her name is Lily Louise Jones! I totally forgot to put that on here sorry yesterday was a really long day!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls....


I love those I have decided that I think owls are so cute they are everywhere on the baby stuff so adorable!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

GS have a safe flight and I hope the weather cooperates for you.

Lily is doing really well talked to nephew today and he said that she passed on her lungs being fully developed, she might get to come home tomorrow.

Londy love the apron so cute.

Nitzi it has been snowing here off and on all day just not sticking to the ground yet, looks like the roof is going to work just fine at keeping ramp and deck dry, hope that you get the tires put on before you have to deal with that kind off snow.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

gonna go for now and watch Rudolph the red nose Reindeer with the kids Michaels first Christmas show I hope he likes it.

Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Her name is Lily Louise Jones! I totally forgot to put that on here sorry yesterday was a really long day!


Well I totally missed that post, so my congratulations to the new parents. Do they live near you, or a long distance away?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Her name is Lily Louise Jones! I totally forgot to put that on here sorry yesterday was a really long day!


Beautiful names. And that's great she will possibly go home today.

And I hope Michael enjoyed his first Christmas show.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls it's 9am and I'm sitting at the airport watching the planes. Ours is massive.747-400. We are supposed to fly at 11.15. We have to book in three hours before take off. I'm going to say bye bye now, because I only have so long free wifi . I love you all. I'm texting purple every few days, so I'm sure she,ll let me know if there's bother. Behave yourselves until I get home. Love all of you. And happy thanksgiving to my USA pals.xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you have had a good day. I have been doing my Tuesday job of looking after my 2 year old grandson. His big brother was off school not well, this did stop him demanding my attention. I felt quite tired when I got home!
> 
> Purple I love your owls! I go to our local WI, I love going. We have a sale next week.
> 
> Londy great apron! Hope you are well.


Chrissy, we will get to know each other when I come back. Enjoy our connections


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Her name is Lily Louise Jones! I totally forgot to put that on here sorry yesterday was a really long day!


Welcome to the world Lilly Louise xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. If I could make it to MaNCHESTER airport by 11.15 I'd be on that plane with Susan, it's decidedly chilly here.

I am going to walk down to town this morning to do a little shopping and go to the library.

Have a safe journey Susan and a lovely holiday.

Thank youall for your nice comments about the owls, I might make a few more for the gks.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and damp Surrey. If I could make it to MaNCHESTER airport by 11.15 I'd be on that plane with Susan, it's decidedly chilly here.
> 
> I am going to walk down to town this morning to do a little shopping and go to the library.
> 
> ...


I forgot to comment, but it love them ..... the owls are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all!! Grey and damp in London today but a little bit milder. Here is a picture of Ted in his jacket. Sorry about the quality, couldn't get it from the text his mummy sent me to the laptop so I took a photo of the phone with my tablet and the transferred it to the laptop!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I just love technology!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purple. All is good here. Sorry you're struggling right now. Wine would be good. :thumbup: Gentle hugs. xxxooo


In small amounts! I'm sitting here with a bit of a hangover.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> she was exactly a month early but is great she weights 5lbs. 3oz. and 19 1/2 inches long with a head full of black hair!


aaawwwww. Hugs and kisses for her. Welcome to the world little lady.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you have had a good day. I have been doing my Tuesday job of looking after my 2 year old grandson. His big brother was off school not well, this did stop him demanding my attention. I felt quite tired when I got home!
> 
> Purple I love your owls! I go to our local WI, I love going. We have a sale next week.
> 
> Londy great apron! Hope you are well.


Hi Chris! Two year olds are so sweet and innocent but jolly hard work and it sounds like you had both of them? Well done you, no wonder you were tired! I did a lot of sewing yesterday but taking the day off today to have lunch in Bexleyheath and then go to the cinema, as we do most Wednesdays! Have a good day, talk soon! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Honestly I think they were off on her due date because Mom is so tiny that I really think she is not that early she would have been a big baby given another month.


Thank heavens for 5lb 3oz mercies!!!! That is _quite_ big enough, especially for a mini-mum!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Just a quick hello and goodbye this morning. I have to go shovel the driveway so I can get out. And it is garbage and recycling day too. Their truck will get around, it's bigger.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> In small amounts! I'm sitting here with a bit of a hangover.


Ooh, Saxy, that's not like you, what have you been up to and who led you astray??!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Just a quick hello and goodbye this morning. I have to go shovel the driveway so I can get out. And it is garbage and recycling day too. Their truck will get around, it's bigger.


Very pretty but no fun for you, drive safely and take care!! x


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Very pretty but no fun for you, drive safely and take care!! x


Thanks. I will go slow and stay away from the crazy drivers. 
Sigining off now to go shovel.
You have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Added incentive to keep the grades up. Anything with computers is a guaranteed job. He sounds very enthusiastic.


DS3 (Ceawlin) is in computers in the NHS. Always in a suit and tie,always immaculate. I'm very proud of him, but...I am his Mother. I rang him this morning and his phone went through to the young lady who takes his messages when he's away from his desk. The call went:
I'm afraid he's at a meeting at the moment.
Of course he is, how long will he be?
Hold on. Oh, he hasn't put it in his on-line diary.
Naughty boy. Ask him to ring his mother please.

He did ring me back, but may well not speak to me again!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls....


How wonderful. They'll sell like hot cakes.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! I have had a busy day sewing, just like Purple! I sold one of my childrens personalised aprons on ebay so I finished that and it's ready to post in the morning. Then my friend Jill asked me to make a coat for her daughter's dog, Ted (he is a cocker-poo  ) She gave me a lovely padded coat to cut up to make it, broke my heart, taking the scissors to it but it was too small for me anyway! :lol: Will post a picture of Ted trying it on!!


I know that will be appreciated. Lucky Ruby.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, I never got to say bye....we are at the hotel in the grottiest of rooms and still a 15min drive to the airport. I'm not chuffed about that. Dh and me have had only one row so far. We always do when we are travelling,


Breathe in...and relax. Have a wonderful holiday.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi everyone, hope you have had a good day. I have been doing my Tuesday job of looking after my 2 year old grandson. His big brother was off school not well, this did stop him demanding my attention. I felt quite tired when I got home!
> 
> Purple I love your owls! I go to our local WI, I love going. We have a sale next week.
> 
> Londy great apron! Hope you are well.


Tired but happy I'll bet. We all do it. It's wonderful to have time with our grands, but it's good to hand them back!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Honestly I think they were off on her due date because Mom is so tiny that I really think she is not that early she would have been a big baby given another month.


They often get it wrong. With my first I knew exactly when I got pregnant as DH was home on leave for a weekend, but THEY insisted baby was due two weeks later. He came right on MY time.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Chrissy, we will get to know each other when I come back. Enjoy our connections


I shall enjoy hearing about your trip. By now you are probably there. Relax and have a wonderful time.
We shall have a hat when you get back. Chrissy


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Her name is Lily Louise Jones! I totally forgot to put that on here sorry yesterday was a really long day!


OMG! Another Jones. Susan, we're taking over! Merlin (Jones)' new girlfriend is Sarah Jones, which is even more confusing as his younger brother married a Sarah, who was then Sarah Jones. She is now married to someone else fortunately. Moreover Merlin's current wife (as they aren't divorced) is currently a Jones, and her mother's maiden name was Jones. Are you all confused yet?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Grey and damp in London today but a little bit milder. Here is a picture of Ted in his jacket. Sorry about the quality, couldn't get it from the text his mummy sent me to the laptop so I took a photo of the phone with my tablet and the transferred it to the laptop!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I just love technology!!


geek!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> geek!


I thang yoo!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> OMG! Another Jones. Susan, we're taking over! Merlin (Jones)' new girlfriend is Sarah Jones, which is even more confusing as his younger brother married a Sarah, who was then Sarah Jones. She is now married to someone else fortunately. Moreover Merlin's current wife (as they aren't divorced) is currently a Jones, and her mother's maiden name was Jones. Are you all confused yet?


Good job you don't live in Wales, there hare loads more Jones there!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Ooh, Saxy, that's not like you, what have you been up to and who led you astray??!!


Early Christmas lunch with my ex-Army girls! Lots of fun, then 5 of us stayed in the bar in the hotel for a few hours. I only see one of them once a year, and she likes her wine! I don't usually get hangovers but I do have a bit of a headache. Possible because I had red wine then white. Can't tell you how many! Then a baileys or three.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I thang yoo!!!


sorry, couldn't resist it. It appears to be a compliment nowadays anyway. I think you're clever whatever.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Early Christmas lunch with my ex-Army girls! Lots of fun, then 5 of us stayed in the bar in the hotel for a few hours. I only see one of them once a year, and she likes her wine! I don't usually get hangovers but I do have a bit of a headache. Possible because I had red wine then white. Can't tell you how many! Then a baileys or three.


Oh crumbs! I like all of those drinks but would have spent the night on the big white telephone to God!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh crumbs! I like all of those drinks but would have spent the night on the big white telephone to God!!!


I came home and fell asleep in my chair at about 7 o'clock. Not for long, but I've never done that before! I slept like a log last night as well.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I came home and fell asleep in my chair at about 7 o'clock. Not for long, but I've never done that before! I slept like a log last night as well.


There's a lot to be said for it, I expect to be sleeping _very_ well on my mini cruise starting on Friday for the same reason, lol!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There's a lot to be said for it, I expect to be sleeping _very_ well on my mini cruise starting on Friday for the same reason, lol!!


good for you. My headache has now gone and I feel great. And I managed to walk a mile home from the hotel though I hardly remember it! I think, once in a while, it does no harm at all, and does relax you. Have one for me.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls from a snowy and bitterly cold Pa.Nitzi's place and mine look identical with the snow and such. Had a fire going last night and it was so toasty in the living room watching the snowflakes come down.

Nitzi girl be so careful driving. There were so many wrecks here as folks forget how to drive in the winter weather. I know you are a good driver, its the other fellow you need to watch out for.

Londy enjoy the movie and lunch out.Wish I could have wine more often. Love the stuff. However with the medicine I am on not supposed to have any alcoholic drink, but I do cheat on the rare occasion. I have to buy the non alcoholic wine and it is tasty , but no buzz.Have a grand time on your mini vacation. How long will you be away?????

Saxy glad you got out with you ex army girlfriends and had such a great time. As you said now and then it is a good thing. Hope your headache is better.

GS Bon Voyage, and safe travels, chat with you soon dear.

Binky Welcome to our newest arrival Ms. Lily Louise. Give her hugs and kisses from her aunties that is unaware she has.LOL Hope to see her pic soon if possible.How did Michael like his first Christmas movie?????

Purple Know your DGKS will their owls you are making for them. Hope your muscle and joints are feeling some better. The cold weather is not helping I am sure.

Xiang Is hard to believe while we have snow and ice you are having summer. Truth be told being in Florida for so many winters forgot how miserable winter really is. I now remember why we like Florida so much. I am a hot weather kinda girl.LOL

Chrissy hope you DGS is feeling better. LIttle ones can run circles around me and wipe me out. Hope you are able to rest up today???

Polly sorry to read about all your misadventures the other day. Hope all is much improved since then.

Jynx haven't heard from you in several days. Are you alright.???Worry about you. Did the storm do any damage to your property????

Lifeline thank you so much for your lovely comments. You are a dear.

Linky how are you feeling???Better I hope.

Pam it is so nice to stay in and just be warm and knit. I just took my pumpkin pie out of the oven and the house smells so nice. Got the turkey breast thawing in preparation for tomorrow. Will be starting my poncho a little later today.

Need to do some clean up and try to put things as they should be. Can't figure out how 2 old folks and one small dog can create such havoc???? Back a little later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello all. Back from work...feeling very tired this week. I feel like I could go to bed now ans not wake till the morning! We are well and truly under way with Christmas now...the glitter came out today AND Christmas play practice has started with a vengeance :!: 

Nitzy and Purley I don't envy you the smow at all..so glad we don't have any yet and could really live without it, so no sharing and sending some over :twisted: 

Londy what film did you catch today? You are such a 'with-it' kinda gal seeing all the movies :-D And can hardly believe already you are off on your mini cruise...everyone is going!

Chrissy have you recovered from haing the GKs? How often do you have them?

Saxy I was amazed to read you had a hang-over...infact I double checked it was your avatar I had seen :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy enjoy the movie and lunch out.Wish I could have wine more often. Love the stuff. However with the medicine I am on not supposed to have any alcoholic drink, but I do cheat on the rare occasion. I have to buy the non alcoholic wine and it is tasty , but no buzz.Have a grand time on your mini vacation. How long will you be away?????
> 
> Hi Purly! We are only away till Monday night and two days of that will be spent on the coach!! Still, we enjoy each others company and never run out of chat!! I would take some knitting but Jill doesn't knit much so I don't like to be anti-social!!! Again, stay safe, warm and cosy!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello all. Back from work...feeling very tired this week. I feel like I could go to bed now ans not wake till the morning! We are well and truly under way with Christmas now...the glitter came out today AND Christmas play practice has started with a vengeance :!:
> 
> Nitzy and Purley I don't envy you the smow at all..so glad we don't have any yet and could really live without it, so no sharing and sending some over :twisted:
> 
> ...


Hi Becca! We went to see The Hunger Games. Didn't see the first one so it was all a bit confusing for the first hour but got better. The way it ended, there has to be a third one!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's 9am and I'm sitting at the airport watching the planes. Ours is massive.747-400. We are supposed to fly at 11.15. We have to book in three hours before take off. I'm going to say bye bye now, because I only have so long free wifi . I love you all. I'm texting purple every few days, so I'm sure she,ll let me know if there's bother. Behave yourselves until I get home. Love all of you. And happy thanksgiving to my USA pals.xxx


Safe travels and I hope you enjoy your holiday in our lovely country!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Grey and damp in London today but a little bit milder. Here is a picture of Ted in his jacket. Sorry about the quality, couldn't get it from the text his mummy sent me to the laptop so I took a photo of the phone with my tablet and the transferred it to the laptop!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I just love technology!!


Ted and jacket look great! Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> In small amounts! I'm sitting here with a bit of a hangover.


Oh, oh. You would definitely need a gentle hug, then!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Just a quick hello and goodbye this morning. I have to go shovel the driveway so I can get out. And it is garbage and recycling day too. Their truck will get around, it's bigger.


Photos are lovely, but that's too bad about you not having snow tires on! Be safe.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ted and jacket look great! Well done!


I looked like a snowman when I had finished trimming up the padding inside the coat, tiny bits of white fluff everywhere!!! He does look good in it, I must say!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls from a snowy and bitterly cold Pa.Nitzi's place and mine look identical with the snow and such. Had a fire going last night and it was so toasty in the living room watching the snowflakes come down.
> 
> Nitzi girl be so careful driving. There were so many wrecks here as folks forget how to drive in the winter weather. I know you are a good driver, its the other fellow you need to watch out for.
> 
> ...


My pies are baking, too, and our house smells so nice. We will be going to Olympia to my younger sister's home tomorrow. There will be about 22 of us. Plenty of people, that's for sure! Enjoy your holiday and stay safe with all that snow and nasty weather you are getting.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I looked like a snowman when I had finished trimming up the padding inside the coat, tiny bits of white fluff everywhere!!! He does look good in it, I must say!!!


I bet you did with all that fluff coming out of the lining. I think you did a wonderful job of it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Becca! We went to see The Hunger Games. Didn't see the first one so it was all a bit confusing for the first hour but got better. The way it ended, there has to be a third one!!


I think you are right...my brother was saying there's a third...he's read the books he was telling me...doesn't interest me at all! Glad you enjoyed(?) it.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> My pies are baking, too, and our house smells so nice. We will be going to Olympia to my younger sister's home tomorrow. There will be about 22 of us. Plenty of people, that's for sure! Enjoy your holiday and stay safe with all that snow and nasty weather you are getting.


Hello Pam. Thanks giving sounds lovely with all the big family get-togethers...do you do gifts and stuff or is that all saved for Christmas...sounds nicer than Christmas, less commercialised


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hello all. Back from work...feeling very tired this week. I feel like I could go to bed now ans not wake till the morning! We are well and truly under way with Christmas now...the glitter came out today AND Christmas play practice has started with a vengeance :!:
> 
> Nitzy and Purley I don't envy you the smow at all..so glad we don't have any yet and could really live without it, so no sharing and sending some over :twisted:
> 
> ...


I am fine today, just popped up to see the GS, the big one, Euan (5) is fine and back to school. Aiden (2) now has his brother's bug, hope he recovers quickly. I look after him once a week, I did the same for No1GS until he went to nursery. My daughter works in a special needs school 3 days.
Sounds like you are in a school? I worked in a school until I retired. I loved this time of year, covered in glue and glitter! I lost count of the costumes I made. The last Xmas play I had to make 12 red jackets, hope they are till being used! I must say it was a very busy, tiring and stressful time


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am fine today, just popped up to see the GS, the big one, Euan (5) is fine and back to school. Aiden (2) now has his brother's bug, hope he recovers quickly. I look after him once a week, I did the same for No1GS until he went to nursery. My daughter works in a special needs school 3 days.
> Sounds like you are in a school? I worked in a school until I retired. I loved this time of year, covered in glue and glitter! I lost count of the costumes I made. The last Xmas play I had to make 12 red jackets, hope they are till being used! I must say it was a very busy, tiring and stressful time


Hello, yes you are right I work in a school. I do like this time of year, but as you say it is stressful.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> I looked like a snowman when I had finished trimming up the padding inside the coat, tiny bits of white fluff everywhere!!! He does look good in it, I must say!!!


Hope you enjoyed your pictures. My husband was home today He had to go for a check up at GP, He had Prostrate Cancer about 4 years ago and had successful treatment. His blood test today was great, what a relief. The Dr was so pleased, he told Bill to take me out for a nice lunch to celebrate, not sure he meant McD's though, that's where we ended up!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you enjoyed your pictures. My husband was home today He had to go for a check up at GP, He had Prostrate Cancer about 4 years ago and had successful treatment. His blood test today was great, what a relief. The Dr was so pleased, he told Bill to take me out for a nice lunch to celebrate, not sure he meant McD's though, that's where we ended up!


How funny. My DH would probably have taken me to M&S for a sandwich as neither of us are fond of McD's. But really good news on being clear all these years.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Sorry you are tired Rebecca, DD is the same, just too many plays going on. Mr P and I are off to see LM in her Nativity play next Tuesday. SOmething to do with a midwife and a donkey :roll: Anyway she's an eastern dancer!

Went to the library this morning and then made myself a purple peticoat with some of the material I bought in Walthamstow and then spent ages threading some beads on some wool to make the little bag that Pam gave me the materials for.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Sorry you are tired Rebecca, DD is the same, just too many plays going on. Mr P and I are off to see LM in her Nativity play next Tuesday. SOmething to do with a midwife and a donkey :roll: Anyway she's an eastern dancer!
> 
> Went to the library this morning and then made myself a purple peticoat with some of the material I bought in Walthamstow and then spent ages threading some beads on some wool to make the little bag that Pam gave me the materials for.


It's probably the weekend catching up with me. Funny that most plays at this time tend to have a baby theme  
Are you not using the crochet hook type of beading then? Threding beads doesn't sound fun at all.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have had a some what busy day for me. Cleaned and did a little holiday decorating. This is the first time I have ever felt this good after taking my shot. Wish this happened every week. Making creamed asparagus on toast for supper tonight. Since having such big meal tomorrow, thought we would eat lighter tonight.

Londy Sounds like I need to read the books before I see the movies for the hunger games.Bought several funny dvd movies to enjoy this weekend. I think your doggy coat is adorable. Am sue the furrbaby will be toasty warm in it.

Lifeline hit the bed early tonight and get a rest. I remember how busy you were last year at this time with all the things the school children do.

Purple sounds like you have had a very productive day dear.Would love to see finished pic of pure when you get it done. Know LM will be a great eastern dancer.

Pam may you also have a a wonderful Thanksgiving with your family. Sounds like a wonderful to me. Remember when I used to host all the holiday dinners, alot of work, but great memories.

GS hope your trip to the states was comfortable and that you are in your hotel resting now, getting ready for tomorrow.

Happy Thanksgiving to all, whatever nationally you are. Love you all and so grateful to know you and have you in my life. Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's probably the weekend catching up with me. Funny that most plays at this time tend to have a baby theme
> Are you not using the crochet hook type of beading then? Threding beads doesn't sound fun at all.


I wonder if Purple has the split needle. It makes stringing beads so easy. I have two of them. Had never known about them till I took my beading class for knitting.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I wonder if Purple has the split needle. It makes stringing beads so easy. I have two of them. Had never known about them till I took my beading class for knitting.


I am doing the stringing as I am going to use all types of beading knitting in readiness foir the workshop I am doing in January. You are right I much prefer the crochet hook method.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I wonder if Purple has the split needle. It makes stringing beads so easy. I have two of them. Had never known about them till I took my beading class for knitting.


Hi Pearlie, Yes I did use a split needle, but I kept flicking the beads off the needle all over the floor. Anyway it kept Mr P amused :roll:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Pam. Thanks giving sounds lovely with all the big family get-togethers...do you do gifts and stuff or is that all saved for Christmas...sounds nicer than Christmas, less commercialised


Yes, it's a great holiday and, no, no gifts - all those are saved for Christmas.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Yes, it's a great holiday and, no, no gifts - all those are saved for Christmas.


Hi Pam, Happy Thanksgiving to you and all you girls in America.

I am making a start on the beaded bag, so I have an idea of what I will be doing for the workshop in January. How are you and Mr Ric?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. Sorry you are tired Rebecca, DD is the same, just too many plays going on. Mr P and I are off to see LM in her Nativity play next Tuesday. SOmething to do with a midwife and a donkey :roll: Anyway she's an eastern dancer!
> 
> Went to the library this morning and then made myself a purple peticoat with some of the material I bought in Walthamstow and then spent ages threading some beads on some wool to make the little bag that Pam gave me the materials for.


Sounds like a good day, Purple. Yes, it is time consuming to get all those beads on the yarn. Well worth it, though. I need to make another one of those bags but will have to wait until I finish up some Christmas gifts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, Happy Thanksgiving to you and all you girls in America.
> 
> I am making a start on the beaded bag, so I have an idea of what I will be doing for the workshop in January. How are you and Mr Ric?


Looking forward to that workshop. This shoild be good prep for it.

Mr. Ric and I are good. Looking forward to seeing the family tomorrow.

Hope you and Mr P are well.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a good day, Purple. Yes, it is time consuming to get all those beads on the yarn. Well worth it, though. I need to make another one of those bags but will have to wait until I finish up some Christmas gifts.


If I get stuck with the pattern can I give you a shout for help? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> If I get stuck with the pattern can I give you a shout for help? xx


Absolutely! Always happy to help you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely! Always happy to help you!


Thanks Pam. Off to make a start on it right now. xxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I bet you did with all that fluff coming out of the lining. I think you did a wonderful job of it.


Thank you love!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think you are right...my brother was saying there's a third...he's read the books he was telling me...doesn't interest me at all! Glad you enjoyed(?) it.


I went under sufferance! Pat came to see The Butler with me last week so I had to pay the price. Defo not my scene!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think you are right...my brother was saying there's a third...he's read the books he was telling me...doesn't interest me at all! Glad you enjoyed(?) it.


I went under sufferance! Pat came to see The Butler with me last week so I had to pay the price. Defo not my scene!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I am fine today, just popped up to see the GS, the big one, Euan (5) is fine and back to school. Aiden (2) now has his brother's bug, hope he recovers quickly. I look after him once a week, I did the same for No1GS until he went to nursery. My daughter works in a special needs school 3 days.
> Sounds like you are in a school? I worked in a school until I retired. I loved this time of year, covered in glue and glitter! I lost count of the costumes I made. The last Xmas play I had to make 12 red jackets, hope they are till being used! I must say it was a very busy, tiring and stressful time


12 drummers drumming??!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you enjoyed your pictures. My husband was home today He had to go for a check up at GP, He had Prostrate Cancer about 4 years ago and had successful treatment. His blood test today was great, what a relief. The Dr was so pleased, he told Bill to take me out for a nice lunch to celebrate, not sure he meant McD's though, that's where we ended up!


Haha, that's a treat for me too - McChicken sandwich for me please!! So glad you got that good news, will make a happier new year for you both!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Goodnight everyone, am off to bed now! Like Purly, I'd like to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving, wherever they are and I would especially like to say thank you all for being such wonderful, caring friends - and I'm gonna see a whole lot more of you next year, YAY!!!!!!! Love and hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> 12 drummers drumming??!!


Just getting that lot to stop talking was enough. They were soldiers. I remember my Kaz making them all hats and most of them were sat on during the rehearsal. My DH. Painted masses of odd buttons gold, they were great. I do miss those days.......sometimes.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Night night from me too. Happy holidays everyone....soon be Christmas!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Goodnight everyone, am off to bed now! Like Purly, I'd like to wish everyone a happy Thanksgiving, wherever they are and I would especially like to say thank you all for being such wonderful, caring friends - and I'm gonna see a whole lot more of you next year, YAY!!!!!!! Love and hugs xxxxxxx


Thanks, Londy!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I finally finished my 5 euro cardi so here is a picture. Even this morning, I am still thinking of re-casting off the front band as I think it's a bit tight. I damped it down and stretched it out with t-pins last night as it is better. Very easy pattern only next time I would knit the bottom half in one piece. The original had an asymmetrical front but I didn't like it! Catch you later, love and gentle hugs to you, my dear friends!! xxxxx


Great cardi and a nice wide band.... think it turned out well and you are so brave to do all that in black....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi London Girl, it was great meeting you today! Have you got warm yet? We sure will have to find a warmer place to meet for our cuppa next time!
> I hope your friends don't mind me joining in? I have heard lots about you all today. Have a good evening. X


Welcome from Texas.. It s always nice to meet new people. Hope a knitting group works out for you... It helps to spur me on when I see others people's work...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> she was exactly a month early but is great she weights 5lbs. 3oz. and 19 1/2 inches long with a head full of black hair!


That is a tiny little one, but so glad she is here and healthy.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny but rather chilly Surrey. Woken at 8 am by the gasman, good job Mr P went to the door or I would have lamped him one. Reason being he was soooooooooooo early is that it gets dark early. A gasman that is scared of the dark! What ever next.
> 
> Anyway Mr P is taking the car to the garage as it keeps stalling, so now he's in a panic. I've told him he can get a new one as long as it is purple.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear the muscles and joints are not cooperating..... I'm sure the cold doesn't help either....

Can't wait to see the owls.... A fellow KP gal sent me one for Olivia and it is just too cute...

Nothing like car problems when the weather is lousy and the holidays are near. Hope it gets sorted out quickly...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> girls I nearly forgot to tell you.....GS1, went to college last night for an interview to be able to get on the course he wants to. He talked to me for ages on the phone and he says if he gets the grades he can go on it.I think its something to do with computors!!!!


good for him... and a computer expert in the family is a good thing!!! I know his grades will be just fine...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A parliament of owls....


Those are darling... The owl craze is still going full blast so they should sell well.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! I have had a busy day sewing, just like Purple! I sold one of my childrens personalised aprons on ebay so I finished that and it's ready to post in the morning. Then my friend Jill asked me to make a coat for her daughter's dog, Ted (he is a cocker-poo  ) She gave me a lovely padded coat to cut up to make it, broke my heart, taking the scissors to it but it was too small for me anyway! :lol: Will post a picture of Ted trying it on!!


Sweet... How nice to have sales on ebay. I've wondered about that.... The dog jacket sounds great. I was just thinking of knitting some for the neighbors who have little doxies. they have got to be freezing in this weather..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Welcome to the world Lilly Louise xxxxx


I second that... Love the name... xxxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Grey and damp in London today but a little bit milder. Here is a picture of Ted in his jacket. Sorry about the quality, couldn't get it from the text his mummy sent me to the laptop so I took a photo of the phone with my tablet and the transferred it to the laptop!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I just love technology!!


What a cutie he is and he looks very content in his jacket...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> In small amounts! I'm sitting here with a bit of a hangover.


Tsk, tsk... The price we sometimes pay for a good time....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Just a quick hello and goodbye this morning. I have to go shovel the driveway so I can get out. And it is garbage and recycling day too. Their truck will get around, it's bigger.


The pictures are so lovely... but it is a shame you are not in snow tires yet... Be careful!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jynx haven't heard from you in several days. Are you alright.???Worry about you. Did the storm do any damage to your property????
> 
> Pam it is so nice to stay in and just be warm and knit. I just took my pumpkin pie out of the oven and the house smells so nice. Got the turkey breast thawing in preparation for tomorrow. Will be starting my poncho a little later today.
> 
> Need to do some clean up and try to put things as they should be. Can't figure out how 2 old folks and one small dog can create such havoc???? Back a little later. Love to all. Purly


true, I haven't been on much this week... but i'm fine... just busy with everyone's Dr. appointments, the cold weather, furniture shopping and trying to dispose of the excess.... I have done some boot cuffs.

I have me dressing made and delivered to DD, the ice cream and Cool Whip for the pies (love pumpkin-I may have to make one if there aren't leftovers coming home with me...) I also made the cranberry sauce and we picked up several wines today. Since we are going to DD's tomorrow, we will probably cook our smaller turkey on Friday so we can have sandwiches. Still need lettuce and white bread....'

If you could see the mess I'm in...... We have purchased new furniture for the living room... We have given 3 recliners and the desk away and the computer tower... but still have 3 extra couches. The armoire needs to go into another room, but DH cleaned the desk out onto the shelves that need to come down to make room for it. If course, we haven't purchased the new TV yet,,, or a piece of furniture to house it...... New stuff won't be here until late Friday.... Need to do so much culling... Why he got rid of the desk... who knows.. Now need to find places for even more stuff.... Don't dare start decorating while stuff is coming in and out and don't know where things are going to be during holidays yet either....... It is a huge mess..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Purly! We are only away till Monday night and two days of that will be spent on the coach!! Still, we enjoy each others company and never run out of chat!! I would take some knitting but Jill doesn't knit much so I don't like to be anti-social!!! Again, stay safe, warm and cosy!! xxx


Your mouth will still work while your hands are busy.... I can not sit still without something in hands.....

Enjoy the good times....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> My pies are baking, too, and our house smells so nice. We will be going to Olympia to my younger sister's home tomorrow. There will be about 22 of us. Plenty of people, that's for sure! Enjoy your holiday and stay safe with all that snow and nasty weather you are getting.


WOW,, that is a big group.... I don't think we ever had quite that many.... Still, the more the merrier....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> WOW,, that is a big group.... I don't think we ever had quite that many.... Still, the more the merrier....


It is and we'll still be missing at least 6 family members. Gets kind of chaotic!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> true, I haven't been on much this week... but i'm fine... just busy with everyone's Dr. appointments, the cold weather, furniture shopping and trying to dispose of the excess.... I have done some boot cuffs.
> 
> I have me dressing made and delivered to DD, the ice cream and Cool Whip for the pies (love pumpkin-I may have to make one if there aren't leftovers coming home with me...) I also made the cranberry sauce and we picked up several wines today. Since we are going to DD's tomorrow, we will probably cook our smaller turkey on Friday so we can have sandwiches. Still need lettuce and white bread....'
> 
> If you could see the mess I'm in...... We have purchased new furniture for the living room... We have given 3 recliners and the desk away and the computer tower... but still have 3 extra couches. The armoire needs to go into another room, but DH cleaned the desk out onto the shelves that need to come down to make room for it. If course, we haven't purchased the new TV yet,,, or a piece of furniture to house it...... New stuff won't be here until late Friday.... Need to do so much culling... Why he got rid of the desk... who knows.. Now need to find places for even more stuff.... Don't dare start decorating while stuff is coming in and out and don't know where things are going to be during holidays yet either....... It is a huge mess..


Can't believe you've got all that gping on with your furniture in addition to all you already have going on in your life! Hang in there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you enjoyed your pictures. My husband was home today He had to go for a check up at GP, He had Prostrate Cancer about 4 years ago and had successful treatment. His blood test today was great, what a relief. The Dr was so pleased, he told Bill to take me out for a nice lunch to celebrate, not sure he meant McD's though, that's where we ended up!


My husband had that as well and went through radiation... So far, so good.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's probably the weekend catching up with me. Funny that most plays at this time tend to have a baby theme
> Are you not using the crochet hook type of beading then? Threding beads doesn't sound fun at all.


Ah, but when you thread the beads, you are all done and they sit so nicely when knit in place....

Hope you can find a little extra energy to make it through this busy time...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I wonder if Purple has the split needle. It makes stringing beads so easy. I have two of them. Had never known about them till I took my beading class for knitting.


More info please... Is this the one that is open at top to make threading easy?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

My husband had Bracitherapy ( think that's how it's spelt). It was very new over here. He had this instead of major surgery and it has worked. He only had one night in hospital. It trouble he was radioactive, 'down below' and got cross because the little GS could not sit on his lap. We are so grateful to he hospital.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Sounds like a good day, Purple. Yes, it is time consuming to get all those beads on the yarn. Well worth it, though. I need to make another one of those bags but will have to wait until I finish up some Christmas gifts.


I'll have to take a picture of the little acorn beaded bag that I did awhile back. I want to do more but cannot locate the Opera thread to knit....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, DH went to the new dermatologist that he had called in advance, etc. etc. only to get there and find out that they do NOT take his insurance... They take the PPO but not the hmo... So, we have to find yet another Dr. That was Monday. Tues, I went to dentist but one of the techs was out so they did not clean teeth or fix tooth. They did have my click in tooth ready, but I'm not thrilled with it... and the metal part of bridge fits fine but has one more clasp than I want so I called this morning and told his office I wanted that removed... I know he isn't going to be happy. Wonder if it will get done. He had told me he would make custom trays so I could bleach teeth... which is what I wanted but gave me already done trays that have strips in them. Don't like it at all.. only gives me 9 treatments.... I'm going to have to see if I can get old trays to work......

Today was mom's turn to go to the Dr. I don't like him and actually had a few words with him but checked myself so as not to have mom become upset. She has to go next Wed. for a scope to clear out the rest of the kidney stone sludge and a new stent put in, which will have to come out a week later. Just what I needed with being so far behind on the holidays as it is.... He said he would then have to see her every 6 months to monitor. Guess what? There will be a new Dr. doing the monitoring...... Guess I'd better call brother and give him an update...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I think I will go work on boot cuffs. I should go up and do quilt square but I'm to chilled to go upstairs.... (or to ice hand) so best get off computer...

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all who celebrate and, those who don't, know you are one of the things I am most Thankful for.... good friends... steadfast and full of love.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

---- BULLETIN -----

How could I forget the really big news... I had my first bath in 3 months this morning. When I went to change dressing last night, all was dry so I left it off. No adverse effects... so I am water worthy now.... I still can't do things and still have some aches... but I am SO GLAD to be squeaky clean again!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I'll have to take a picture of the little acorn beaded bag that I did awhile back. I want to do more but cannot locate the Opera thread to knit....


Would love to see it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ---- BULLETIN -----
> 
> How could I forget the really big news... I had my first bath in 3 months this morning. When I went to change dressing last night, all was dry so I left it off. No adverse effects... so I am water worthy now.... I still can't do things and still have some aches... but I am SO GLAD to be squeaky clean again!!!!


Yay for you, Jynx! Awesome news.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING tomorrow to all of us who celebrate the day. For all of you on here, whether you celebrate it or not, I want you to know how very thankful I am to have you all in my life! You are all a blessing to me. Thank you!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Well I totally missed that post, so my congratulations to the new parents. Do they live near you, or a long distance away?


They live about twenty minutes away so we will see her a lot plus his dad lives a mile from me, so hopefully more chances to see her when they are out here


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thank heavens for 5lb 3oz mercies!!!! That is _quite_ big enough, especially for a mini-mum!!!


I know Mum only weighted 128 lbs giving birth tiny she is.......I think I just channeled Yoda there.... :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Just a quick hello and goodbye this morning. I have to go shovel the driveway so I can get out. And it is garbage and recycling day too. Their truck will get around, it's bigger.


Oh so pretty!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It is and we'll still be missing at least 6 family members. Gets kind of chaotic!


We are at 17 this year but that is because of my niece leaving for California today and the baby is still in the hospital (she was a little jaundice and they didn't have a light that they could send them home with so she had to stay) so that knocks two more so we are normally at twenty next year 21 with the baby 

I'm gonna need a bigger house....Oh honey....just playing I would hire someone for that dh doesn't have the best building track record :roll:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving! I third the notion that you all are part of what I am truly thankful for that being said I need to get off here and go peel my sweet potatoes and put them In the fridge love and hugs to you all
Binky


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am doing the stringing as I am going to use all types of beading knitting in readiness foir the workshop I am doing in January. You are right I much prefer the crochet hook method.


That makes sense! What workshop are you doing in January? Are you running it? Is it on KP?

And you guys were busy chatting after I hit the sack last night...4 or 5 pages to catch up on!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Jynx, good to see you back. And it must feel amazing to have had a bath at last. Take care of yourself.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That makes sense! What workshop are you doing in January? Are you running it? Is it on KP?
> 
> Beading, yes and yes
> :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy Surrey. Mr P has gone to collect the car from the garage. They couldn't find anything really wrong with it put re set a lot of things and hope it works. The good news is they have not charged anything for doing it.
Sorry I didn't get back on last night but I got carried away with doing the beaded knitting.
I am off to physio later this morning so shall take my stabbing needles with me!

The beading needle is the one with the really open end so you can get even chuncky wool through the eye. I bought mine on the internet. Can't remember where but if you google beading needles you should find them.

Jynx hope you get straight soon. My kitchen looks like a bomb has hit it. Mr P has put extra electric sockets in so I've had to empty all the cupboards. That has given me a good reason to sort out what is in them. I found some walnut oil dating back to 2003, guess I'd better throw it!

H A P P Y  T H A N K S G I V I N G and T H A N K Y O U ALL FOR B E I N G S O L O V E L Y xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello all. Back from work...feeling very tired this week. I feel like I could go to bed now ans not wake till the morning! We are well and truly under way with Christmas now...the glitter came out today AND Christmas play practice has started with a vengeance :!:
> 
> Nitzy and Purley I don't envy you the smow at all..so glad we don't have any yet and could really live without it, so no sharing and sending some over :twisted:
> 
> ...


It wasn't a bad hangover, more an awareness that I would feel better if I hadn't got drunk! Just a small headache. And I had to chair an AGM yesterday afternoon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, oh. You would definitely need a gentle hug, then!


Oh no, I do bear hugs.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope you enjoyed your pictures. My husband was home today He had to go for a check up at GP, He had Prostrate Cancer about 4 years ago and had successful treatment. His blood test today was great, what a relief. The Dr was so pleased, he told Bill to take me out for a nice lunch to celebrate, not sure he meant McD's though, that's where we ended up!


Brilliant news about his blood test; sorry about McD's!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ---- BULLETIN -----
> 
> How could I forget the really big news... I had my first bath in 3 months this morning. When I went to change dressing last night, all was dry so I left it off. No adverse effects... so I am water worthy now.... I still can't do things and still have some aches... but I am SO GLAD to be squeaky clean again!!!!


YAY! I'll bet you felt so much better for a good soak. There is nothing like it.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> true, I haven't been on much this week... but i'm fine... just busy with everyone's Dr. appointments, the cold weather, furniture shopping and trying to dispose of the excess.... I have done some boot cuffs.
> 
> I have me dressing made and delivered to DD, the ice cream and Cool Whip for the pies (love pumpkin-I may have to make one if there aren't leftovers coming home with me...) I also made the cranberry sauce and we picked up several wines today. Since we are going to DD's tomorrow, we will probably cook our smaller turkey on Friday so we can have sandwiches. Still need lettuce and white bread....'
> 
> If you could see the mess I'm in...... We have purchased new furniture for the living room... We have given 3 recliners and the desk away and the computer tower... but still have 3 extra couches. The armoire needs to go into another room, but DH cleaned the desk out onto the shelves that need to come down to make room for it. If course, we haven't purchased the new TV yet,,, or a piece of furniture to house it...... New stuff won't be here until late Friday.... Need to do so much culling... Why he got rid of the desk... who knows.. Now need to find places for even more stuff.... Don't dare start decorating while stuff is coming in and out and don't know where things are going to be during holidays yet either....... It is a huge mess..


Oh dear Jynx, that sounds like a muddle! You know what I am going to say, don't you? *Don't start moving furniture or doing too much, you are still recovering!!!* Sorry for shouting! :lol:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh dear Jynx, that sounds like a muddle! You know what I am going to say, don't you? *Don't start moving furniture are doing too much, you are still recovering!!!* Sorry for shouting! :lol:


I agree, and she needs shouting at. With all she's going through she makes me feel exhausted!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Your mouth will still work while your hands are busy.... I can not sit still without something in hands.....
> 
> Enjoy the good times....


Well, I may take a little something to keep my hands busy!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ---- BULLETIN -----
> 
> How could I forget the really big news... I had my first bath in 3 months this morning. When I went to change dressing last night, all was dry so I left it off. No adverse effects... so I am water worthy now.... I still can't do things and still have some aches... but I am SO GLAD to be squeaky clean again!!!!


I can imagine how lovely that bath felt! Sure sign you are getting there hun, you are one gutsy lady and I hope I would have coped as well as you in similar circumstances!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know Mum only weighted 128 lbs giving birth tiny she is.......I think I just channeled Yoda there.... :lol:


Lol!! Knew what you meant!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning dear friends, and a happy Thanksgiving to all no matter where you live. Is snowing here and looks pretty from inside the house. Have everything ready to prepare for our dinner. Ms Daisy will go to doggy sitter's later today as I have to go to Cleveland tomorrow. Hope the weather is better and the roads are clear. Will leave early am to be there on time. I need to go and get ready for the day, back later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! Grey and damp in London today but a little bit milder. Here is a picture of Ted in his jacket. Sorry about the quality, couldn't get it from the text his mummy sent me to the laptop so I took a photo of the phone with my tablet and the transferred it to the laptop!! :lol: :lol: :lol: I just love technology!!


It's good, isn't it - technology, that is!!!!!

From the photo, the jacket looks quite good also :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> In small amounts! I'm sitting here with a bit of a hangover.


You should have had some more wine, just to keep the spirits uplifted :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:58 am EST and 0'C (32'F). Just a quick hello and goodbye this morning. I have to go shovel the driveway so I can get out. And it is garbage and recycling day too. Their truck will get around, it's bigger.


Yes ..... Very pretty, but I am glad it doesn't happen here :lol: :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> DS3 (Ceawlin) is in computers in the NHS. Always in a suit and tie,always immaculate. I'm very proud of him, but...I am his Mother. I rang him this morning and his phone went through to the young lady who takes his messages when he's away from his desk. The call went:
> I'm afraid he's at a meeting at the moment.
> Of course he is, how long will he be?
> Hold on. Oh, he hasn't put it in his on-line diary.
> ...


Whatever you said, he will forgive you ........ hahahaha ........ They always do, eventually!!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ---- BULLETIN -----
> 
> How could I forget the really big news... I had my first bath in 3 months this morning. When I went to change dressing last night, all was dry so I left it off. No adverse effects... so I am water worthy now.... I still can't do things and still have some aches... but I am SO GLAD to be squeaky clean again!!!!


Jynx, that is excellent, I would love to have a nice long soak, in a large bath, now and then ....... but, for myself, I prefer showers :shock: :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING tomorrow to all of us who celebrate the day. For all of you on here, whether you celebrate it or not, I want you to know how very thankful I am to have you all in my life! You are all a blessing to me. Thank you!


My sentiments for all who are connected, also, Happy Thanksgiving. I think the churches still do this, but IDK cos I haven't been to church for a couple of decades


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know Mum only weighted 128 lbs giving birth tiny she is.......I think I just channeled Yoda there.... :lol:


No ..... This is just the international language :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi Judi! Have just sat down after getting the last few bits into my case for my little trip tomorrow! I get terribly tense the day before I am going away for a while, everyone says "As long as you have your passport and tickets, you can do without anything else!" Yeah, right!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Have just sat down after getting the last few bits into my case for my little trip tomorrow! I get terribly tense the day before I am going away for a while, everyone says "As long as you have your passport and tickets, you can do without anything else!" Yeah, right!!


And I think you may have said something similar to our Susan hahaha
Have a great trip, wish I could go with you, then we could both knit while your friend talked :lol: :lol:

I would really love to stay & chat, but I should be in bed - it is about 1:30am. I did have a 4 hour sleep yesterday afternoon, but I am getting tired & headachy now, will have a chat with you, when you return from your mini-break

Good night from me & good day to you xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And I think you may have said something similar to our Susan hahaha
> Have a great trip, wish I could go with you, then we could both knit while your friend talked :lol: :lol:
> 
> I would really love to stay & chat, but I should be in bed - it is about 1:30am. I did have a 4 hour sleep yesterday afternoon, but I am getting tired & headachy now, will have a chat with you, when you return from your mini-break
> ...


Sleep well, my lovely!!! x


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> And I think you may have said something similar to our Susan hahaha
> Have a great trip, wish I could go with you, then we could both knit while your friend talked :lol: :lol:
> 
> I would really love to stay & chat, but I should be in bed - it is about 1:30am. I did have a 4 hour sleep yesterday afternoon, but I am getting tired & headachy now, will have a chat with you, when you return from your mini-break
> ...


I think I was the one who said something similar to Susan :XD:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Just got in from work. DH has brought me a coffee. The cat is purring at me...I am relaxing for the evening now :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just got in from work. DH has brought me a coffee. The cat is purring at me...I am relaxing for the evening now :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Enjoy your evening, Rebecca. We're getting ready to leave for our holiday get together with family. Just saw on the news that there is heavy fog south of here (cold, clear and sunshine here), so it might be slow going. Oh well, we'll leave with plenty of time to spare.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Londy
Just wanted to wish you a good time over the weekend, I am just assuming you are off tomorrow. Enjoy the food & drink and bring back something as a Christmas memento. I am just off to Rock Choir, it's our last night and we all have to wear a horrible Christmas jumper. I don't possess such thing so am wearing a black jumper with baubles attached! Speak soon. Love Chrissy


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Londy
> Just wanted to wish you a good time over the weekend, I am just assuming you are off tomorrow. Enjoy the food & drink and bring back something as a Christmas memento. I am just off to Rock Choir, it's our last night and we all have to wear a horrible Christmas jumper. I don't possess such thing so am wearing a black jumper with baubles attached! Speak soon. Love Chrissy


That actually sounds fun. You should have added a bell!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your evening, Rebecca. We're getting ready to leave for our holiday get together with family. Just saw on the news that there is heavy fog south of here (cold, clear and sunshine here), so it might be slow going. Oh well, we'll leave with plenty of time to spare.


Enjoy the family get together. Travel safely in that fog.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Judi! Have just sat down after getting the last few bits into my case for my little trip tomorrow! I get terribly tense the day before I am going away for a while, everyone says "As long as you have your passport and tickets, you can do without anything else!" Yeah, right!!


I always find clean knickers and toothbrush useful :thumbup: 
Have a wonderful time and enjoy all the Christmas markets. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Just got in from work. DH has brought me a coffee. The cat is purring at me...I am relaxing for the evening now :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hi Becca, how was your day? Glad to hear you are getting 'the treatment', even from the cat!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your evening, Rebecca. We're getting ready to leave for our holiday get together with family. Just saw on the news that there is heavy fog south of here (cold, clear and sunshine here), so it might be slow going. Oh well, we'll leave with plenty of time to spare.


Please take care dear and have a wonderful holiday day with your family! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Londy
> Just wanted to wish you a good time over the weekend, I am just assuming you are off tomorrow. Enjoy the food & drink and bring back something as a Christmas memento. I am just off to Rock Choir, it's our last night and we all have to wear a horrible Christmas jumper. I don't possess such thing so am wearing a black jumper with baubles attached! Speak soon. Love Chrissy


Thanks for that Chrissy, yes, we leave at 5.40 tomorrow morning. I didn't even know there _was_ a 5.40 in the morning!!!! Enjoy your choir tonight, I really will have to look into that after Christmas, so good for the soul!! Bet you'll look fab in your baubly jumper!!! Love, June x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I always find clean knickers and toothbrush useful :thumbup:
> Have a wonderful time and enjoy all the Christmas markets. xxxxx


Will do love and you enjoy your trip to Wichester. We should have a competition to see which of us can bring back the most tasteless Christmas ornament!!! Talk soon! xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Becca, how was your day? Glad to hear you are getting 'the treatment', even from the cat!!!


Hahaha! I am not keen on the attention he gives...just want to sit and not have to pet him :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I always find clean knickers and toothbrush useful :thumbup:
> Have a wonderful time and enjoy all the Christmas markets. xxxxx


Yes two great essentials :mrgreen:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that Chrissy, yes, we leave at 5.40 tomorrow morning. I didn't even know there _was_ a 5.40 in the morning!!!! Enjoy your choir tonight, I really will have to look into that after Christmas, so good for the soul!! Bet you'll look fab in your baubly jumper!!! Love, June x


I think 5.40 happens just before the alarm goes off...not sure it exists at the weekend though...have a wonderful time.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Will do love and you enjoy your trip to Wichester. We should have a competition to see which of us can bring back the most tasteless Christmas ornament!!! Talk soon! xxxx


As long as it's purple I'll buy it. Hae fun xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think 5.40 happens just before the alarm goes off...not sure it exists at the weekend though...have a wonderful time.


Hi Rebecca, in my book 5.40 is the middle of the night. Have you had a good day?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't complain. How are you feeling after the physio?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I can't complain. How are you feeling after the physio?


Not too bad. Been moving things aroun d the kitchen this afternoon. All because Mr P wants a new electric kettle - don't ask :roll:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not too bad. Been moving things aroun d the kitchen this afternoon. All because Mr P wants a new electric kettle - don't ask :roll:


I read he had put in more sockets...is that so he can possition the kettle where ever he is :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Are you away too this weekend? Just something Londy posted...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Are you away too this weekend? Just something Londy posted...


Not away but going to Win chester tomorrow to the Christmas Market.
I suggested we move the kitchen into the conservatory and Mr Ps answer was to put anothr plug in :thumbup: Mind you the kitchen did originally start at the back of the house. :roll:

Off to do some knitting. HaVE a good evening. xxxxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not away but going to Win chester tomorrow to the Christmas Market.
> I suggested we move the kitchen into the conservatory and Mr Ps answer was to put anothr plug in :thumbup: Mind you the kitchen did originally start at the back of the house. :roll:
> 
> Off to do some knitting. HaVE a good evening. xxxxxx


I understand.

MM likes your picture...she looked over my shoulder just now :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. It's me ! 4.30pm Florida time. I've walked all morning and I'm having arest. We've been to Epcot centre today.

Happy thanksgiving to all my friends at this side of the pond. Haha.....I might try to catch up a bit.

I love you all xt


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just tried to skype home and my Skype has no sound. I've had to face time them.."...PURLEY. I will be able to see you but not talk to you.... I'm sorry.....love you...xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just tried to skype home and my Skype has no sound. I've had to face time them.."...PURLEY. I will be able to see you but not talk to you.... I'm sorry.....love you...xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's me ! 4.30pm Florida time. I've walked all morning and I'm having arest. We've been to Epcot centre today.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all my friends at this side of the pond. Haha.....I might try to catch up a bit.
> 
> I love you all xt


Lovely to see you, glad you arrived safely, sounds like you are having fun. Love and miss you xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I understand.
> 
> MM likes your picture...she looked over my shoulder just now :thumbup:


Hi MM xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed now, ngith night everyone. xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a lovely day. Cooked way too much food for two people, but leftovers are always good. Honey brined turkey breast was delicious.Have started on my poncho, had to change yarns though, is okay as I like the yarn I am working with. It is a 1/3 wool, 1/3 baby alpaca, and 1/3 fine acrylic and is from Italy. Lovely yarn to work with.

GS Don't worry dear, we can always wave back and forth. I will check with my son tonight on skype, he is real smart about these things. Hope you and DH had a grand time at Epcot.Thank you for the Thanksgiving Card. It was lovely. Hope we can get together this weekend.

Londy have a lovely trip and enjoy. Hope you find terrific bargins.

Purple enjoy your trip to Winchester. Hope you find lots of purple items. Why is Mr. P putting in so many electrical outlets, I just had to ask???lol

Lifeline have a restful evening and enjoy your drink. Weekend is right around the corner.

Pam have a safe trip and hope the fog is not to bad. Enjoy your day dear.

Saxy a small headache is a small price to pay to have had such a lovely time with your friends you haven't seen in awhile. hopefully you can meet up with them more frequently in the future.

Xiang hope your sleep cycle is working okay for you. It sounds like you are oing back into the different awake and sleep cycles. Hope your doctor can come up with a good treatment plan for you.

Jynx you have so much going on. Don't know how you are doing it. Hope your Thanksgiving has been good and that you ate alot of yummy food. Good luck with the new furniture. Perhaps son in law could help DH with moving the pieces that that you want moved.

Binky, Linky,Polly Nitzi hope your day has been wonderful.

Need to get my info ready for tomorrow. Everyone have a good night/day. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Purely......do you do FaceTime?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dh and me went for a look at some shops tonight and the worlds gone mad! Talk about sales you British girls, we have nothing anything like this. We couldn't even get the car parked and if there had been any spots I don't think I would fancy all that queuing. It must be worth while for the Americans. We,ll probably not have sales like these......it was strange seeing everybody queuing. I think we may stay away from shops tomorrow too.....our country couldn't cope with all the crowds, anyway we don't have to much saving do we?

So....... We went and had a coffee and dh had ice cream and we decided to come home to rest. I'm on my bed. Had a great day.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There's a lot to be said for it, I expect to be sleeping _very_ well on my mini cruise starting on Friday for the same reason, lol!!


LONDY."... HAVE A FAB CRUISE......LOVE YOU :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> ---- BULLETIN -----
> 
> How could I forget the really big news... I had my first bath in 3 months this morning. When I went to change dressing last night, all was dry so I left it off. No adverse effects... so I am water worthy now.... I still can't do things and still have some aches... but I am SO GLAD to be squeaky clean again!!!!


I'm so happy for you jinx. You smell all sweet and new"..I bet you enjoyed it.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> HAPPY THANKSGIVING tomorrow to all of us who celebrate the day. For all of you on here, whether you celebrate it or not, I want you to know how very thankful I am to have you all in my life! You are all a blessing to me. Thank you!


I totally agree.......our friendships are so special..second to none


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine how lovely that bath felt! Sure sign you are getting there hun, you are one gutsy lady and I hope I would have coped as well as you in similar circumstances!!!


I agree Londy. She's been through a lot and just gets on with things, weather she should is a different matter.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Enjoy your evening, Rebecca. We're getting ready to leave for our holiday get together with family. Just saw on the news that there is heavy fog south of here (cold, clear and sunshine here), so it might be slow going. Oh well, we'll leave with plenty of time to spare.


Have a fantastic time Pam.. X


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Enjoy the family get together. Travel safely in that fog.


It was a good day. Fog wasn't too much of a bother and had none coming back home. Great to to see many of the family. I left some missing family members out when I counted before. There were actually 12 missing not six. Would have been a total of 34 attending had everyone been there. Yikes!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that Chrissy, yes, we leave at 5.40 tomorrow morning. I didn't even know there _was_ a 5.40 in the morning!!!! Enjoy your choir tonight, I really will have to look into that after Christmas, so good for the soul!! Bet you'll look fab in your baubly jumper!!! Love, June x


Have a wonderful trip, Londy. We will miss you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Have a fantastic time Pam.. X


I did. I'm so glad you're enjoying yourselves. Yes, the stores are absolutely insane right now. I won't go anywhere near them over these next several days. Too crazy for me!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

That's me spent for today....all of you have a wonderful sleep and a Good Friday, whatever you are doing...thanksgiving means I thank you all for being here for me.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

GS I have face time on my phone. Not sure how it works. Is there anything special I have to do to work it? So excited talking to my DS I forgot to ask him about sound for your Ipad. Nuts!!!So sorry!!! Glad you had a wonderful day. Yes, stay away from the stores the next few days, unless it is a ac moore store. They are having great sales on yarn. I can't handle all these crowds. Nothing special I want to buy anyway.

Off to bed, up before the birds tomorrow. Purly


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That's me spent for today....all of you have a wonderful sleep and a Good Friday, whatever you are doing...thanksgiving means I thank you all for being here for me.


Awwwwwww your welcome! You know we love you and definitely be careful tomorrow it will be crazy out.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

We have had yet another wonderful Thanksgiving but my feet are killing me so giving them a soak and a massage in one of those foot baths aaaaaaaaahhhhhh..............


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Londy safe travels hope you really enjoy the cruise!
I think I am going to go see the baby tomorrow she is still in the hospital, then I am going to stop at grocery store and then pickup Micahel and Ava and then we will put up the Christmas tree oh what fun

Purple have fun at the Christmas market
Purly drive safely to Cleveland 

Love and hugs to you all 
Binky


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I agree, and she needs shouting at. With all she's going through she makes me feel exhausted!


I am being really good and not moving anything myself. I have asked SIL to come and help with the armoire after I clean up the floor in that room and I guess will have him and DH put the three couches in the garage until I can find someone to take them..... but that means my car will be COLD.

My biggest problem is that I am having buyer's remorse.. not sure that what we bought is worth the price and not sure it is the wisest of choices.... Then there are all the other new things DH now thinks we need and the few things that we actually DO need now that the desk is gone.... Add the dental work, etc. and it seems I am just bleeding money..... Did I mention that I have not even started on Christmas? I think I had better give some thought to some serious internet shopping.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I can imagine how lovely that bath felt! Sure sign you are getting there hun, you are one gutsy lady and I hope I would have coped as well as you in similar circumstances!!!


It was wonderful... My stomach still look like a fileted fish, but I can now put on lotion and smell good...... I SHOULD have had a long bubble bath with candles and champagne, but was too busy and too cold.... My bikini days are definitely over.... but that is OK... Now to see if I will ever have a flat tummy again..... I an tell that those muscles have really been on vacation..... They are about to get a rude awakening after the first of the year.....

Found a free Zumba class really close to house and am going to give that a try as soon as my replacement Silver Sneakers card gets here so I can register. There is a Curves facility right around the corner from where mom gets hair done and they tell me I can complete a circuit in 30 minutes so that is what I plan on doing every Friday. Their machines are designed especially for women and the place is small and intimate... not like my big 24 Hour Fitness.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Jynx, that is excellent, I would love to have a nice long soak, in a large bath, now and then ....... but, for myself, I prefer showers :shock: :shock:


I was always a shower person.... but reverted back to the tub after spending a full week cleaning all the grout and tile one time.... No water marks and I don't have to worry about washing hair every time I want to clean up..... I'm much too lazy to mess with hair every day......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for that Chrissy, yes, we leave at 5.40 tomorrow morning. I didn't even know there _was_ a 5.40 in the morning!!!! Enjoy your choir tonight, I really will have to look into that after Christmas, so good for the soul!! Bet you'll look fab in your baubly jumper!!! Love, June x


What an ungodly hour to be up and dressed... You will NEED a vacation to recover!!!! Enjoy...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not away but going to Win chester tomorrow to the Christmas Market.
> I suggested we move the kitchen into the conservatory and Mr Ps answer was to put anothr plug in :thumbup: Mind you the kitchen did originally start at the back of the house. :roll:
> 
> Off to do some knitting. HaVE a good evening. xxxxxx


How nice to be able to move the kitchen to another room entirely... That would be very difficult here.... Your conservatory is such beautiful spot to sit and knit though.... and all that glass... hard to hang cabinets...

I do understand the male logic or lack thereof.... a bit of that going on here with DH wanting to do a new, very large TV and giving away the desk... (not that I liked that desk, but we do have to do something) Heaven forbid we get rid of the printers and screen and keyboard that were ON the desk.... We might NEED those someday..... He now wants to move my favorite piece of furniture into my least favorite room.... and he wants to build a piece for the new TV.... I am not keen on waiting three years for a finished product!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's me ! 4.30pm Florida time. I've walked all morning and I'm having arest. We've been to Epcot centre today.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all my friends at this side of the pond. Haha.....I might try to catch up a bit.
> 
> I love you all xt


So glad you are safely here and enjoying yourself.... Don't be overdoing with all the walking.......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Dh and me went for a look at some shops tonight and the worlds gone mad! Talk about sales you British girls, we have nothing anything like this. We couldn't even get the car parked and if there had been any spots I don't think I would fancy all that queuing. It must be worth while for the Americans. We,ll probably not have sales like these......it was strange seeing everybody queuing. I think we may stay away from shops tomorrow too.....our country couldn't cope with all the crowds, anyway we don't have to much saving do we?
> 
> So....... We went and had a coffee and dh had ice cream and we decided to come home to rest. I'm on my bed. Had a great day.


Oh love..... the day after Thanksgiving is known as Black Friday here and it is THE shopping day of the year. It is supposed to be the day that businesses go from running in the red to running in the black..... More and more stores are starting their big sales on Thanksgiving day... Some places stay open all night. This is NOT the week-end to go to any malls or shops. Saturday is small business day, I believe and Monday is Cyber Monday.... Given that Thanksgiving was a week late this year, everyone is really panicking for Christmas shopping. There are some great deals on TV's and such and I may even get out in it tomorrow or Sat, which I never do.... but we are needing a lot of things right now and would like to get the good deals. DD bought a new smart TV, a sound system, a chair, large coffee table with upholstered top and a new 3 door refrigerator all at great prices on the preview sales. I think she and the girls went to a couple shops after we left their place at 9:30 this evening and I know she will be out the door by 6 tomorrow morning. Not me......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I agree Londy. She's been through a lot and just gets on with things, weather she should is a different matter.


Well now, that is the pot calling the kettle black..... Look who is talking after making such a great recovery herself....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

It is after midnight so I am on the way to bed.... We had a wonderful Thanksgiving with so many extra goodies. I will say that my girls are excellent cooks..... We were all so stuffed... no games, no nothing. We watched the GD's get out the Christmas decorations and start on the house and we watched a classic Christmas movie. We came home with so many leftovers.... and we still have a turkey of our own to cook because DH wanted leftovers..... Guess it will be turkey ALL WEEK...... 

It is still cold and DD did not come pick up her flowers so I will have to get them all out of the garage and watered tomorrow... I will also have to figure out where to store these 3 couches until they can be picked up by someone... anyone.... 

The furniture doesn't come until between 4 and 7 tomorrow so we may actually do a little shopping... then again.... I hate the crowds... just need to get things settled before I can start the Christmas decorating.. I guess I'll just worry about it all tomorrow and see what happens.

Night all... stay warm, safe and have a wonderful week-end..


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Purly wrote :- 
Xiang hope your sleep cycle is working okay for you. It sounds like you are oing back into the different awake and sleep cycles. Hope your doctor can come up with a good treatment plan for you.

Purly, I have given up on having a decent sleep, through the night. It is almost 7:00pm and I have been up for about 4 hours, this time. I usually need to sleep again at mid day, then I am up till early hours of the morning - and the cycle continues, ad infinitum.

Hope you are staying well, and you are getting enough sleep &#128150;&#128151;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Purely......do you do FaceTime?


I do!!!!!! Purly if I am ever on line with you, we can have a chat via FaceTime, also


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a dry and chilly Surrey. My thermals are on ready for the market, also my new knitted hat.

Susan sounds like you are having fun in America and all you girls there sound as if you have had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Xiang, hope you are not too hot down under. x

Have a wonderful Friday everybody and I will catch you this evening. xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I was always a shower person.... but reverted back to the tub after spending a full week cleaning all the grout and tile one time.... No water marks and I don't have to worry about washing hair every time I want to clean up..... I'm much too lazy to mess with hair every day......


With short hair it doesn't matter - wash it & let it drip dry, after towelling it dry :thumbup:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -12'C (9'F). It was cold yesterday too.
I finished my 6 way hat/hood/bag. Working on pics.

I have to work late tonight. Which is better than the original plan. I was asked to work Saturday, but I have an appointment to get my snow tires on. Yes, we still have snow on the ground. The security team is changing certificates and I have to make sure that nothing goes beep. I'm taking my knitting in.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I do!!!!!! Purly if I am ever on line with you, we can have a chat via FaceTime, also


I have facetime, just don't know how it works. Help needed here. Would love to facetime with you to.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Up at 5:30 am this morning. Is very cold. Am dressed and having my cappacino. Just not awake. Slept poorly as I always think I won't hear the alarm, so I guess staring at the clock all night is preferable to sleeping????NOT!!!Off to Cleveland in the dark. Nitzi snow still here also. Purple have a good day dear, and Londy enjoy your trip sweetie. Gs I will catch up with you later. iang can you give direction for facetime usage. Love and hugs to all. Till later. Purly


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Up at 5:30 am this morning. Is very cold. Am dressed and having my cappacino. Just not awake. Slept poorly as I always think I won't hear the alarm, so I guess staring at the clock all night is preferable to sleeping????NOT!!!Off to Cleveland in the dark. Nitzi snow still here also. Purple have a good day dear, and Londy enjoy your trip sweetie. Gs I will catch up with you later. iang can you give direction for facetime usage. Love and hugs to all. Till later. Purly


Have a safe trip. I hope you stock up on the caffeine. No drowsy driving.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Jynx I always have buyer's remorse, hate to spend money. now you will work out what is best for you. Have fun if you are out today shopping.

Nitzi love the hat. What pretty colors for a beautiful lady.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jynx I always have buyer's remorse, hate to spend money. now you will work out what is best for you. Have fun if you are out today shopping.
> 
> Nitzi love the hat. What pretty colors for a beautiful lady.


Ah thanks. I'm making a second one. I love the design, but this one is just a little tight for getting over my big head. I've gone up one hook size and trying again. Not frogging this one though. I didn't use as much yarn as the pattern called for.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> With short hair it doesn't matter - wash it & let it drip dry, after towelling it dry :thumbup:


You and my daughter. When I have short hair, I have to put tons of gunk in it and blow dry it into submission or else I look like I stuck my finger in a light socket. :-D :roll:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is after midnight so I am on the way to bed.... We had a wonderful Thanksgiving with so many extra goodies. I will say that my girls are excellent cooks..... We were all so stuffed... no games, no nothing. We watched the GD's get out the Christmas decorations and start on the house and we watched a classic Christmas movie. We came home with so many leftovers.... and we still have a turkey of our own to cook because DH wanted leftovers..... Guess it will be turkey ALL WEEK......
> 
> It is still cold and DD did not come pick up her flowers so I will have to get them all out of the garage and watered tomorrow... I will also have to figure out where to store these 3 couches until they can be picked up by someone... anyone....
> 
> ...


They're doing the Black Friday thing up here for the first time. And people have been lined up since midnight. Tents and everything. I don't mind camping, but not in winter. I checked the flyers. Unless there are some really good deals in store that are not in the flyers, then I wasn't interested. I've seen better deals on Boxing Day.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> How nice to be able to move the kitchen to another room entirely... That would be very difficult here.... Your conservatory is such beautiful spot to sit and knit though.... and all that glass... hard to hang cabinets...
> 
> I do understand the male logic or lack thereof.... a bit of that going on here with DH wanting to do a new, very large TV and giving away the desk... (not that I liked that desk, but we do have to do something) Heaven forbid we get rid of the printers and screen and keyboard that were ON the desk.... We might NEED those someday..... He now wants to move my favorite piece of furniture into my least favorite room.... and he wants to build a piece for the new TV.... I am not keen on waiting three years for a finished product!!!!


We had the kitchen in the front room for a summer while we were renovating. I prefer where it is now. I can open the oven door without having to move furniture.
Can he build the piece for the TV in the workshop or garage and if it gets your seal of approval, then, he gets to move it indoors. That should stop him from moving furniture for a while. No moving until the replacement is ready.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's me ! 4.30pm Florida time. I've walked all morning and I'm having arest. We've been to Epcot centre today.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all my friends at this side of the pond. Haha.....I might try to catch up a bit.
> 
> I love you all xt


Epcot centre is my favourite part of the Florida Disney. Rest is a good idea. That's a big place.
I've glad you are enjoying yourself so far. Sorry Skype isn't working. If you can brave the queues, there should be an Apple store in one of the malls that can help you with the Facetime.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I need to go now. 
GSusan and Londy have wonderful vacations.
Binky, Linky, MissPam and Jynx, relax and recover from the Thanksgiving feast.
Xiang, sleep well.

Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Not away but going to Win chester tomorrow to the Christmas Market.
> I suggested we move the kitchen into the conservatory and Mr Ps answer was to put anothr plug in :thumbup: Mind you the kitchen did originally start at the back of the house. :roll:
> 
> Off to do some knitting. HaVE a good evening. xxxxxx


I think the kitchen should be the room with the best view!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:



> Hello girls. It's me ! 4.30pm Florida time. I've walked all morning and I'm having arest. We've been to Epcot centre today.
> 
> Happy thanksgiving to all my friends at this side of the pond. Haha.....I might try to catch up a bit.
> 
> I love you all xt


You sound as if you have finally got your tummy settled enough for a comfortable ho,iday. I do hope that's right. Enjoy yourself!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -12'C (9'F). It was cold yesterday too.
> I finished my 6 way hat/hood/bag. Working on pics.
> 
> I have to work late tonight. Which is better than the original plan. I was asked to work Saturday, but I have an appointment to get my snow tires on. Yes, we still have snow on the ground. The security team is changing certificates and I have to make sure that nothing goes beep. I'm taking my knitting in.


That is really clever, and I love the colours. You'll stay warm in that.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

And Nitzi. It's wonderful to see your face lovely lady.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> I have facetime, just don't know how it works. Help needed here. Would love to facetime with you to.


What email is registered with your phone - is that what you have FaceTime on? PM it to me & your mobile number also, then I will see if I can FaceTime you, if you are showing as online


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -12'C (9'F). It was cold yesterday too.
> I finished my 6 way hat/hood/bag. Working on pics.
> 
> I have to work late tonight. Which is better than the original plan. I was asked to work Saturday, but I have an appointment to get my snow tires on. Yes, we still have snow on the ground. The security team is changing certificates and I have to make sure that nothing goes beep. I'm taking my knitting in.


Those all loook great! Well done!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -12'C (9'F). It was cold yesterday too.
> I finished my 6 way hat/hood/bag. Working on pics.
> 
> I have to work late tonight. Which is better than the original plan. I was asked to work Saturday, but I have an appointment to get my snow tires on. Yes, we still have snow on the ground. The security team is changing certificates and I have to make sure that nothing goes beep. I'm taking my knitting in.


Hi Nitzi, I love the 6 way hat/hood/bag, what a clever idea. Hope you don't get home too late and are able to have a relaxed weekend once you get your tyres changed. xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Nizty I love the bag/hat. It is such a clever idea. Where is the pattern available?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. Had a lovely time in Winchester, bought a few decorations and some puirple material to make some coulottes, some purple wool and a purple outfit for Christmas. Did you know I like purple? Hope everyone is ok, travel safe those of you that are on the road and everyone stay warm. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Rebecca, happy week end. Got anything excitong planned?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. Had a lovely time in Winchester, bought a few decorations and some puirple material to make some coulottes, some purple wool and a purple outfit for Christmas. Did you know I like purple? Hope everyone is ok, travel safe those of you that are on the road and everyone stay warm. xx


I would never have guessed you like purple...just keep reminding me so I don't forget  Purple culottes sound good...haven't worn culottes for years. I should make some. I always wear trousers at work because we have so many stairs, I like my skirts long and so not practical on all those stairs.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I would never have guessed you like purple...just keep reminding me so I don't forget  Purple culottes sound good...haven't worn culottes for years. I should make some. I always wear trousers at work because we have so many stairs, I like my skirts long and so not practical on all those stairs.


I have one lot of coulottes and they are so comfortable and the fabric I have bought is a nice heavy weighy jersey. Somewhere I have an pattern that goes back to the 70s.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have one lot of coulottes and they are so comfortable and the fabric I have bought is a nice heavy weighy jersey. Somewhere I have an pattern that goes back to the 70s.


Brilliant. I made culottes in the eighties. I think I'm going to look for a pttaern and make some...not sure I still have the one I used before.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Brilliant. I made culottes in the eighties. I think I'm going to look for a pttaern and make some...not sure I still have the one I used before.


You can always borrow my pattern. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> You can always borrow my pattern. xx


Thank you. Looked them up on Amazon quickly and there's one my size.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thank you. Looked them up on Amazon quickly and there's one my size.


Well don.e Never thought of looking at Amazon for dress patterns.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Well don.e Never thought of looking at Amazon for dress patterns.


I only thought of it because when looking for knitting books it's come up with single patterns so thought it might also do dreesmaking patterns.

I'm going to go now as DH is serving up dinner. It's been nice to chat.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I only thought of it because when looking for knitting books it's come up with single patterns so thought it might also do dreesmaking patterns.
> 
> I'm going to go now as DH is serving up dinner. It's been nice to chat.


Enjloy your dinner. Off to have mine soon. Take care. Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Enjloy your dinner. Off to have mine soon. Take care. Love and hugs xxxx


Enjoy your dinner too. xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What email is registered with your phone - is that what you have FaceTime on? PM it to me & your mobile number also, then I will see if I can FaceTime you, if you are showing as online


Hi Xiang, just got in from Cleveland.Will try to post pm with info tomorrow. Just nackerd at the moment. Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi Xiang, just got in from Cleveland.Will try to post pm with info tomorrow. Just nackerd at the moment. Purly


Hi Pearlie, glad you are home safe and sound. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to bed, night night everyone xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well now, that is the pot calling the kettle black..... Look who is talking after making such a great recovery herself....


Haha no offence meant jinx...you are right. Plus.......I got stuck at an outlet tonight on Black Friday never,never again. I'm going nowhere near another shop until next week. I can't be doing with this.....I hate shopping anyway...except for yarn and I got some at walmart, purple and it was $3 a ball cheaper than jo Ann's . I got a bargain. Anyway I've tired myself out far too much. Overdone it I think, need to be an easy day tomorrow


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Judi......could you give purely my FaceTime number or whatever I need......I'm lost about tech.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -12'C (9'F). It was cold yesterday too.
> I finished my 6 way hat/hood/bag. Working on pics.
> 
> I have to work late tonight. Which is better than the original plan. I was asked to work Saturday, but I have an appointment to get my snow tires on. Yes, we still have snow on the ground. The security team is changing certificates and I have to make sure that nothing goes beep. I'm taking my knitting in.


What a FUN pattern, I love it and you look great in the hat... Nice colors in that yarn too...

Better to get those tires on now than to have to miss work in the future.... We need you safe on the road...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Jynx I always have buyer's remorse, hate to spend money. now you will work out what is best for you. Have fun if you are out today shopping.


Furniture arrived and the delivery men were nice enough to put my three couches out on the curb. Habitat for Humanity was supposed to pick them up, but I didn't get a call.. May have been that phone battery was dead.... I don't know.. but no messages. I'll call again tomorrow and let them know they are out there. If they don't get them picked up, or they aren't "rescued" from curb, I'll call for a trash pickup next Friday.

I'm still having remorse because the spending for US has not stopped. The furniture really does look nice (and is super comfortable) and I am happy with it and the new arrangement with one less piece that is going to be more versatile... The problem is.... we went to get a 55" smart TV and ended up with a 60". I don't like them hung on the wall particularly and so have it on on along sofa table temporarily but am going to want an entertainment center for it and preferably one that completely surrounds it. That is going to cost another fortune..... not to mention the time and energy to find one. So far, not doing too well on the internet.. (Also, DH has not figured out how to get it connected..... so I can't get the old TV gone or put in another room...) I also have to redo paint on wall where we took down shelves and then get molly bolts so we can put shelves up on another wall... SIL did come help us more armoire into that room but did not bring big lateral filing cabinet down because he needed to et home to put up Christmas lights and I have enough of a mess upstairs without emptying all those files. It is always something.... At least I can get the village up and may even do the tree after I get all the tables repositioned, etc.

Hope all goes well for you in Cleveland.... It sure has to be hard getting up that early when it is COLD out......


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They're doing the Black Friday thing up here for the first time. And people have been lined up since midnight. Tents and everything. I don't mind camping, but not in winter. I checked the flyers. Unless there are some really good deals in store that are not in the flyers, then I wasn't interested. I've seen better deals on Boxing Day.


We don't have Boxing Day.... However, I may wait on entertainment center until after the first of the year. I believe that is when furniture is traditionally on sale... We didn't go out until 7:30 pm so no real crowds. Everyone was worn out and back home by then!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> You and my daughter. When I have short hair, I have to put tons of gunk in it and blow dry it into submission or else I look like I stuck my finger in a light socket. :-D :roll:


Awww that is just not nice, my youngest daughter also would have that problem also - she has the really tight African type curl, and the longer it is ..... the better it is :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We had the kitchen in the front room for a summer while we were renovating. I prefer where it is now. I can open the oven door without having to move furniture.
> Can he build the piece for the TV in the workshop or garage and if it gets your seal of approval, then, he gets to move it indoors. That should stop him from moving furniture for a while. No moving until the replacement is ready.


Well, the furniture is all moved.... we just need a new piece and I am not willing to wait for him to build it... as this is winter and it is hard to have the garage warm enough for the finishing of the wood..... dry time and all that... (I wish the kids would decide they don't want the one he built for them..... It is fantastic.... It is 92" long and still would not be big enough for this TV and still have all 3 pieces of the unit touching each other...... )


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Haha no offence meant jinx...you are right. Plus.......I got stuck at an outlet tonight on Black Friday never,never again. I'm going nowhere near another shop until next week. I can't be doing with this.....I hate shopping anyway...except for yarn and I got some at walmart, purple and it was $3 a ball cheaper than jo Ann's . I got a bargain. Anyway I've tired myself out far too much. Overdone it I think, need to be an easy day tomorrow


No offense taken..... Sorry you got stuck in the mall... It is a crazy time to shop. We didn't go out until 7:30 pm so most everyone had gone home. Target was quite empty and out of everything but Walmart was busy and they must have had a big yarn sale because the shelf was pretty empty and I couldn't get the color GD wanted. I have lots of it in the wrong weight. The LYS is having a pretty good sale tomorrow so I may run down there. Then again, as long as I'm spending like I HAVE money, the Olisio iron is on sale at Joann's for $60... normally over $100 and I may just have to go get it and have DH wrap it for me for Christmas!!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh dear, just saw that it is 1:30 AM.... I'm off to try and sleep so I can start putting things back in order tomorrow.... I may even do some decorating... it depends on whether DH works or is at home.... Night all...


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi......could you give purely my FaceTime number or whatever I need......I'm lost about tech.


I will try to, ok?

My brain is playing havoc with me today, & I seem to be having trouble with every part of body, and I am so tired, even though I have had a long sleep earlier afternoon :-( I think I am beginning to acknowledge that I might need many more small sleep. I have 3 of the GK's sleeping to night


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy day today. 

Susan sounds like you need one too, what are you going to knit with the purple wool?

Jynx guess you are busy as ever, but glad you had help with rearranging the furniture and that the new chairs are comfy.

Xiang, hope you are albe to get some rest with the gks there, take it easy.

Happy St Andrews day to all those with Scottish connections.

Have a good week end everyone. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> No offense taken..... Sorry you got stuck in the mall... It is a crazy time to shop. We didn't go out until 7:30 pm so most everyone had gone home. Target was quite empty and out of everything but Walmart was busy and they must have had a big yarn sale because the shelf was pretty empty and I couldn't get the color GD wanted. I have lots of it in the wrong weight. The LYS is having a pretty good sale tomorrow so I may run down there. Then again, as long as I'm spending like I HAVE money, the Olisio iron is on sale at Joann's for $60... normally over $100 and I may just have to go get it and have DH wrap it for me for Christmas!!!!


Now THAT sounds like a good idea. Go for it. As a present it will make you feel less guilty!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Saxon lady ( sorry i dont know your name) for your reply on the main forum about knee warmers. I found a pattern on good old Ravelry. My mine thing is do they stay up. I would be really fed up if I make one then it keeps falling down. My DH. Said just put elastic round he top but not sure.
I am loving 'listening in' to this site, June said I would. She has already realised I like to be nosy. Have a good day. It's bright and sunny here today. Going down to Kent this afternoon visiting friends. Bye for now Chris


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning lovely ladies. I can not believe I was awake at 5:30 am this morning and got up. I hope this doesn't become a usual time. ugh!!!!!!Had second cup of cappacino though. Yum. Had all kinds of tests done yesterday and found out for sure that I have the RA lung fibrosis and that my O2 requirements aren't being met upon exertion. So will need to sleep with O2 on and use portable tank with exertion type activities. Need to see RA doc again to see about changing some of my meds around. Always something it seems. No cure for this, just do best we can with some meds and O2.

Xiang will try to send pm with requested info in a few minutes. I don't understand the directions. Will ask in pm.Hope you get more sleep in and start feeling better soon dear.

Gs glad you got a great deal on the yarn yesterday. Black Friday is crazy. I don't shop on this day at all anymore. I am sending Judi requested info and see if we can figure out how to facetime.Or at least if I can understand the instructions I am given. I feel a dunce at times as this new technology seems beyond me.

Purple glad you get to take a day off and get some relaxation in. You have been on the go alot lately. How is the joints and muscles doing???
I'm scotttish but didn't realize it was ST. Andrew's Day. Thanks.

Londy hope you are finding all kinds of good bargains on your trip and having lots of fun as well.

Jynx so good of the furniture delivery men to move the old furiture to the curb for you and DH. Wonderful news that you got a 60 inch tv. That is what we need here, but there is just no room. When you get yourself all together take a pic of new furniture and tv and let us share in your happiness.I am a nosy minks, aren't I??lol

I think it would be a lovely idea that when we all get our Christmas trees put up, we take pics and post them. Love the Christmas decorations. Would make it seem we are truly sharing one another's Christmas. What do you ladies think???

Need to get dressed as DH has dialysis a little later this morning and I do want to go to the Hallmark shop for a little gift for my lovely doctor who is moving to Ohio. They always have the cutest hard to find things. Also need to get my DH an Anniversary gift. Something small. Our anniversary is tomorrow. I am so blessed to have such a wonderful husband. off now to send pm to Judi for help with facetime. love to all. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

FaceTime is great! I call my grandsons most evenings to talk about their day and say night, night.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Saxon lady ( sorry i dont know your name) for your reply on the main forum about knee warmers. I found a pattern on good old Ravelry. My mine thing is do they stay up. I would be really fed up if I make one then it keeps falling down. My DH. Said just put elastic round he top but not sure.
> I am loving 'listening in' to this site, June said I would. She has already realised I like to be nosy. Have a good day. It's bright and sunny here today. Going down to Kent this afternoon visiting friends. Bye for now Chris


Everyone here calls me Saxy. My real name is Janet, but I like Saxy. It's special for just my Connections friends! Enjoy Kent. It's a nice clearish day but will be cold tonight.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning lovely ladies. I can not believe I was awake at 5:30 am this morning and got up. I hope this doesn't become a usual time. ugh!!!!!!Had second cup of cappacino though. Yum. Had all kinds of tests done yesterday and found out for sure that I have the RA lung fibrosis and that my O2 requirements aren't being met upon exertion. So will need to sleep with O2 on and use portable tank with exertion type activities. Need to see RA doc again to see about changing some of my meds around. Always something it seems. No cure for this, just do best we can with some meds and O2.
> 
> Xiang will try to send pm with requested info in a few minutes. I don't understand the directions. Will ask in pm.Hope you get more sleep in and start feeling better soon dear.
> 
> ...


Purly I am so sorry to hear about your RA being so bad. Please look after yourself.
I didn't know you are Scottish. It's a bad day for Scotland today. In Glasgow at least. A Police helicopter came down on the roof of a pub full of people. Hundreds got out, though many were injured. They are still looking but have found one dead so far. So sad.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> FaceTime is great! I call my grandsons most evenings to talk about their day and say night, night.


I really must get it. It sounds easier than Skype. ?.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Purly I am so sorry to hear about your RA being so bad. Please look after yourself.
> I didn't know you are Scottish. It's a bad day for Scotland today. In Glasgow at least. A Police helicopter came down on the roof of a pub full of people. Hundreds got out, though many were injured. They are still looking but have found one dead so far. So sad.


This is so sad Saxy. Hope the injured recover quickly and hope there are no further fatalities. I think I should rephase how I said I am scottish. Our family originated in Scotland, my maiden name was Stewart. I have a great deal of Scottish blood in me, but also a bit of Irish and Welsh. Didn't mean to confuse the issue. Sorry. I hope I can figure out how to use facetime also.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Chrissy, is so wonderful that you can wish your DGSs goodnight every bedtime. I have some DGSs who live overseas and see them on skype frequently but facetime would be great to.Wonder if they charge for overseas facetime, since skype is free.Thank goodness.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Pearlie, sorry you are not so good sending you lots and lots of healing hugs. xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Looks like I missed everyone today. Off to bed now, night night all, love you xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Hi Chrissy, is so wonderful that you can wish your DGSs goodnight every bedtime. I have some DGSs who live overseas and see them on skype frequently but facetime would be great to.Wonder if they charge for overseas facetime, since skype is free.Thank goodness.


I am sure FaceTime is free wherever you are. I spoke to friends in Ecuador a while back and I know other people who use it frequently.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello everybody, we've had another day at Hollywood studios. But just plodded along. Eating and drinking and eating and drinking again. We thought we,d have a lie on the bed for an hour and then go off to walmart.for an hour. 

The very bestest thing has just happened."..I've been able to FaceTime purley and it was fabulous to seeher and here herb dh,, And of course most of all I've talked with miss daisy......

I've missed my British pals this week.....purple and me usually text and I haven't texted today. It's surprising what a 5hr difference makes...

Anyway I love you all. See you tomorrow maybe.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Having a lazy day today.
> 
> Susan sounds like you need one too, what are you going to knit with the purple wool?
> 
> ...


Thanks Purple, we all had a good time. We had banana pancakes for breakfast (only 2 eggs to one large banana - no flour) & they are delicious. The kids went to bed when they were sent off & slept all night. We had to have fans going in both bedrooms, otherwise it is way too hot. We are just about to head off to see their great Nanna, then we will take them home. They have had a great time - as usual


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple so sorry we missed today. Hope you had a great day. thanks for the hugs, always makes one feel better. I am doing good however and will try to be a good girl and follow doctors orders. Have a good rest.

Xiang sorry we missed. I told you I was a dummy, but am learning quickly. Sent you a pm re facetiming tomorrow. Sounds like you had a joyous day with the DGGs and a lovely visit with their DGGM. Hope you have a good sleep tonight and hope to connect tomorrow.Your pancakes sound delish.

Chrissy thanks for letting me know facetime is free. Yipee!!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I really must get it. It sounds easier than Skype. ?.


It's a lot easier for me say. My laptop hasn't got a webcam fitted so I have to use a mobile camera. FaceTime is no hassle. Each to their own....I'm missing you too saxy.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple so sorry we missed today. Hope you had a great day. thanks for the hugs, always makes one feel better. I am doing good however and will try to be a good girl and follow doctors orders. Have a good rest.
> 
> Xiang sorry we missed. I told you I was a dummy, but am learning quickly. Sent you a pm re facetiming tomorrow. Sounds like you had a joyous day with the DGGs and a lovely visit with their DGGM. Hope you have a good sleep tonight and hope to connect tomorrow.Your pancakes sound delish.
> 
> Chrissy thanks for letting me know facetime is free. Yipee!!!!


Judi...... It was my fault becos I face timed the very same time at 6.30 sorry! How's your tum?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning lovely ladies. I can not believe I was awake at 5:30 am this morning and got up. I hope this doesn't become a usual time. ugh!!!!!!Had second cup of cappacino though. Yum. Had all kinds of tests done yesterday and found out for sure that I have the RA lung fibrosis and that my O2 requirements aren't being met upon exertion. So will need to sleep with O2 on and use portable tank with exertion type activities. Need to see RA doc again to see about changing some of my meds around. Always something it seems. No cure for this, just do best we can with some meds and O2.
> 
> Jynx so good of the furniture delivery men to move the old furiture to the curb for you and DH. Wonderful news that you got a 60 inch tv. That is what we need here, but there is just no room. When you get yourself all together take a pic of new furniture and tv and let us share in your happiness.I am a nosy minks, aren't I??lol
> 
> ...


Purly... Sorry to hear that the RA lung fibrosis is a reality... They do have such little canisters now though for when you are active.... I don't quite understand having it at night if it is only a problem when you are active,,, but maybe it will help with better rest.... I certainly hope so.

I will take some pictures when I get a path cleared. We bought an entertainment center for the TV today instead of working outside like good boys and girls.... I now have packing Styrofoam all over the place... no need to put down white fleece for the Christmas village!!!! I had hoped to do that and start the tree today... We don't even have all the furniture in the right place yet..... Oh well, it will all get done.

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY.... How many years is it? Ours will be 50 in Feb...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Purly I am so sorry to hear about your RA being so bad. Please look after yourself.
> I didn't know you are Scottish. It's a bad day for Scotland today. In Glasgow at least. A Police helicopter came down on the roof of a pub full of people. Hundreds got out, though many were injured. They are still looking but have found one dead so far. So sad.


I saw this tragedy on the internet this morning... So sad.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello everybody, we've had another day at Hollywood studios. But just plodded along. Eating and drinking and eating and drinking again. We thought we,d have a lie on the bed for an hour and then go off to walmart.for an hour.
> 
> The very bestest thing has just happened."..I've been able to FaceTime purley and it was fabulous to seeher and here herb dh,, And of course most of all I've talked with miss daisy......
> 
> ...


Yes, 5 hours does make a big difference.... Glad you had another good day. we were at Walmart for the TV last night... It was not too bad but plenty crowded.... the furniture stores were pretty empty today... which was nice. We ate at a cafeteria today. I can't remember the last time I did that and it was pretty good. We still had to have another turkey sandwich later this evening though. How long are you in FL?


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Chrissy thanks for letting me know facetime is free. Yipee!!!!


 Yes,,, thanks. I need to look it up and figure out how to use it on the I-pad. No camera on this laptop.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> It's a lot easier for me say. My laptop hasn't got a webcam fitted so I have to use a mobile camera. FaceTime is no hassle. Each to their own....I'm missing you too saxy.


Is it a phone app then???


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Seems the movie is over and I think we will turn in shortly. It has been a long day and I do want to get something accomplished tomorrow... and see how much more of a mess I can make....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple so sorry we missed today. Hope you had a great day. thanks for the hugs, always makes one feel better. I am doing good however and will try to be a good girl and follow doctors orders. Have a good rest.
> 
> Xiang sorry we missed. I told you I was a dummy, but am learning quickly. Sent you a pm re facetiming tomorrow. Sounds like you had a joyous day with the DGGs and a lovely visit with their DGGM. Hope you have a good sleep tonight and hope to connect tomorrow.Your pancakes sound delish.
> 
> Chrissy thanks for letting me know facetime is free. Yipee!!!!


Well Purly, we did FT -albeit at 3:40am - I am so sorry about that, but sometimes getting the time difference is so hard, I don't think there is anyone even close to my time in our group  :-(

I promise I will get it correct tomorrow, I have just decided that it is much better to call anyone, when it is my morning. I do hope you got back to sleep


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Judi...... It was my fault becos I face timed the very same time at 6.30 sorry! How's your tum?


No Susan it wasn't your fault, I keep thinking that everyone else is in the same section of the day that I am :shock: :roll: I am all out of whack, as far as times go, but I think I have it sorted now.

My tum seems to be doing ok, I think I might need to add a bit of fat into my diet ....... But it isn't my tum giving me grief, ATM, it is my ability of staying awake for long periods of time. My body (or brain/sleep centre) has decided that every time I sit down to do some reading, or knitting, it is time to have a sleep - so I seem to be having a lot of micro sleeps in a very short time, and am not getting much done - it is quite annoying, and I am getting my times all wrong & reversed


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -12'C (9'F). It was cold yesterday too.
> I finished my 6 way hat/hood/bag. Working on pics.
> 
> I have to work late tonight. Which is better than the original plan. I was asked to work Saturday, but I have an appointment to get my snow tires on. Yes, we still have snow on the ground. The security team is changing certificates and I have to make sure that nothing goes beep. I'm taking my knitting in.


That looks quite intriguing, and warm


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They're doing the Black Friday thing up here for the first time. And people have been lined up since midnight. Tents and everything. I don't mind camping, but not in winter. I checked the flyers. Unless there are some really good deals in store that are not in the flyers, then I wasn't interested. I've seen better deals on Boxing Day.


I don't do sales - can't stand the masses of people squashed in everywhere


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Xiang said:


> What email is registered with your phone - is that what you have FaceTime on? PM it to me & your mobile number also, then I will see if I can FaceTime you, if you are showing as online


I actually meant your email for your phone :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Is it a phone app then???


It is an iPhone/iPad/iPod app. You can use it with any of your contacts who have any one of those - but it is a specific iPod. It works with the email of the contacts.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from grey and chilly Surrey.

Xiang, glad you had a good time with the gks.

Pearlie, more hugs and take it easy.

Susan, I miss you too, don't do too much

Jynx isn't packaging such a nuisance, but glad you've got lots of new goodies.

Nitzi hope you got your snow tyres fitted ok.

Saxy, how are you, keeping warm I hope

Linky and Binky how are things in Indiana

Pam, glad the photos arrived ok

Polly how is your new house and how are you?

Londy, safe journey home tomorrow

Rebecca, thinking of you x

Chrissy, sorry to have missed you

Patticake, how's things in your part of the world

OK have I forgotten anybody???

Happy Sunday hugs to you all


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from grey and chilly Surrey.
> 
> Xiang, glad you had a good time with the gks.
> 
> ...


That photo is in front of me every time I look up from my desk. I love it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That photo is in front of me every time I look up from my desk. I love it.


Morning Saxy, just thought I'd put it on here again. It was such a lovely day. How are you this morning? xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to do some baking, catch you later. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from grey and chilly Surrey.
> 
> Xiang, glad you had a good time with the gks.
> 
> ...


What a wonderfully happy looking crew xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls. I was awake again early this am, and not because Xiang called at 3:40 am (It was so sweet of her to call, I also get international times mixed up)But at 6 a the old eyeball flew open and up I am. having second cappacino now. Our anniversary today. So glad I married my sweety, love him dearly. 

Purple send some baked goods my way please. Don't know if I will get much baking done for Christmas. Probably buy a few cookies and not much else in the way of sweets.

Saxy I love that picture too. Is so nice to see alot of you together. Maybe one day we can get a pic of all of us from around the world.Would be so lovely.

Susan it was wonderful to chat with you and Albert. Sorry we are missing seeing one another in person, but love facetiming with you. Next best thing. Glad you are enjoying your holiday.

Jynx I know the feeling when those little pieces of styrofoam break off all over everything.What a mess. Plastic snow. hahaha Glad you were able to find a tv cabinet you are happy with. Can't wait to see it. Take care and don't over exert.

Londy have a safe journey home. Can't wait to see pictures of trip.

Hello to all who are not on at the moment, missing you all and hoping everyone is well and happy and enjoying life.I am finally making head way on my poncho. On the fourth try It finally came together, or at least in my brain it did. Have to work on DS girlfriend's gift for Christmas today. Just need to make a flower with beads on it and pin it on her neck scarf. Hope Christmas package will reach S. Korea in time.Off for now, love to all. Purly


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

FaceTime is on the iPad, it's an app you just click on, it's great I use it lots, chrissy


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Saxy, just thought I'd put it on here again. It was such a lovely day. How are you this morning? xx


trying to shorten my must-be-done-before Xmas-list. And failing!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from grey and chilly Surrey.
> 
> Xiang, glad you had a good time with the gks.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That photo is in front of me every time I look up from my desk. I love it.


I'm going to make it my desktop photo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Saxy, just thought I'd put it on here again. It was such a lovely day. How are you this morning? xx


It was a fabulous day! I have to go get ready for coffee with a friend who is back from Arizona for a few weeks through the holidays. Will finish catching up later.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> trying to shorten my must-be-done-before Xmas-list. And failing!


I am lengthening my 'Sod it, it can wait til after Christmas' list :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

************Happy Anniversary*********************

Mr and Mrs Pearlie xxxxxxxxxxx Love you lots


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm going to make it my desktop photo.


I've a map of the USA and Canada as my desktop photo :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Just had a text from Susan, they are off to Disney Village today. Sounds as if she is having a lovely time. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I really must get it. It sounds easier than Skype. ?.


It is much easier than Skype Saxy, but you need an iPad or an iPhone and wifi Internet. If you haven't got a combination of three of those, then it won't work. If you don't halready have an iPad or iPhone, it would be cheaper to get a webcam for your computer, or laptop


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am lengthening my 'Sod it, it can wait til after Christmas' list :thumbup: :thumbup:


mine's too long to list!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ************Happy Anniversary*********************
> 
> Mr and Mrs Pearlie xxxxxxxxxxx Love you lots


That sentiment has my full endorsement. That translates as 'Yeah!'


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Just had a text from Susan, they are off to Disney Village today. Sounds as if she is having a lovely time. xx


My lovely DIL (cough, splutter) booked a holiday in Disney Paris for herself and her partner and my GSs yesterday, for the end of July next year, which turned out very cheap. Then she told Merlin she was taking them. He just smiled and said 'you do know that that is the last week of term. I'm not paying the fine'.
When she checked she found he was right, so she is going to have to cancel and it would cost a lot more to change the dates. Maybe she should have asked for his permission first?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Made Christmas cake today and this ......


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Made Christmas cake today and this ......


And what a pretty little purple owl she is :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My lovely DIL (cough, splutter) booked a holiday in Disney Paris for herself and her partner and my GSs yesterday, for the end of July next year, which turned out very cheap. Then she told Merlin she was taking them. He just smiled and said 'you do know that that is the last week of term. I'm not paying the fine'.
> When she checked she found he was right, so she is going to have to cancel and it would cost a lot more to change the dates. Maybe she should have asked for his permission first?


It must have been cheap, cos it was still in term time. 
So what are the fines like, when children don't attend school when they are supposed too


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Well I am getting the time sorted. Have just had a tiny chat with Purly & interrupted her Skype with her DD, so will go back to bed, cos no one is around for me to Skype with. Night night, will be back on later xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls. I was awake again early this am, and not because Xiang called at 3:40 am (It was so sweet of her to call, I also get international times mixed up)But at 6 a the old eyeball flew open and up I am. having second cappacino now. Our anniversary today. So glad I married my sweety, love him dearly.
> 
> Purple send some baked goods my way please. Don't know if I will get much baking done for Christmas. Probably buy a few cookies and not much else in the way of sweets.
> 
> ...


Happy anniversary to you and your dear DH!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I've a map of the USA and Canada as my desktop photo :thumbup:


Good idea for planning purposes!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Made Christmas cake today and this ......


Very cute!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good idea for planning purposes!


That's what I thought :thumbup: xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Had a text from Londy, she is having a good time and said she had just listened to the captain murdering the Green, green grass of home!

Been doing quite a bit more beading today, lots of different techniques but great fun - thanks Pam xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad Londy is having a good time. Your beading sounds like fun, it's something I have never attempted. I would probably end up with beads everywhere!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I asked a question on the main forum yesterday about knitting knee warmers. I have had so many replies, I think everyone are going to knit them! I am still not sure, I bet they would fall down. Lol.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Glad Londy is having a good time. Your beading sounds like fun, it's something I have never attempted. I would probably end up with beads everywhere!


Hi Chris,
I am going to run a beading workshop on here in January if you feel like joining in.
I have a wonderful knee warmer made for me by Linky or Binky and it does not fall down.
Hope you have had a good day.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I wonder what pattern it was? I shall have to think about the beading. I have so much to finish at the moment. I am trying to finish a quilt I started for my son in law last year for his Xmas present. I saw him yesterday on his birthday and promised him his quilt this year! Then of course there are the cardis....need I go on!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I wonder what pattern it was? I shall have to think about the beading. I have so much to finish at the moment. I am trying to finish a quilt I started for my son in law last year for his Xmas present. I saw him yesterday on his birthday and promised him his quilt this year! Then of course there are the cardis....need I go on!


I have at least 7 wips on the go and about a dozen in my head. I shall ask Lisa next time she is on.

Off to bed as I am meeting up with another KPer from Berkshire tomorrow. Night night.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Had a text from Londy, she is having a good time and said she had just listened to the captain murdering the Green, green grass of home!
> 
> Been doing quite a bit more beading today, lots of different techniques but great fun - thanks Pam xx


So glad she is enjoying herself and glad you're enjoying your beading project!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Night night all. Sweet dreams..


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls it's 7pm and that means it's midnight at home....we've been to Disney village this morning and then did some retail therapy for yarn this afternoon. I got some rose pink (not bright pink), I daren't get any more. Dh bought a hard drive . So he didn't mention the yarn......we are sitting in the room for an hour then may go out again. I've not used my stick for 3days.....and the fibre all bran is doing its job too......i

I've just had a FaceTime with Judi and mint. She is looking well (Judi I mean) we'll so is mint come to think of it.

Love you all......hope Lordy is loving the cruise.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes, 5 hours does make a big difference.... Glad you had another good day. we were at Walmart for the TV last night... It was not too bad but plenty crowded.... the furniture stores were pretty empty today... which was nice. We ate at a cafeteria today. I can't remember the last time I did that and it was pretty good. We still had to have another turkey sandwich later this evening though. How long are you in FL?


We leave on the 11th December my x."... Then back to the cold.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Yes,,, thanks. I need to look it up and figure out how to use it on the I-pad. No camera on this laptop.


Try to get on FaceTime then we could talk. Haha....it's fun if we don't get the times mixed up hahaha :x


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Is it a phone app then???


I think so but I'm not sure......you,d best ask Judi....she's the brains. Purley and me just go with the flow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> FaceTime is on the iPad, it's an app you just click on, it's great I use it lots, chrissy


Hey Chrissy we might FaceTime too. Haha.. :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I am lengthening my 'Sod it, it can wait til after Christmas' list :thumbup: :thumbup:


I love it hahaha...I got mag my friend to make some Xmas cards for me to send overseas to my special friends

:thumbup:

I need you to know that they,ll not get to you for Christmas because I haven't written them....SO........happy Christmas car xxxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We'll I don't think we will go out again now. I could put my pjs on and read or knit..I've never touched my knitting since last Monday. That's a week.....anyway night night. Xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hey Chrissy we might FaceTime too. Haha.. :thumbup:


When you get home we will! It would be great to meet you! Glad you are having a good holiday and you are feeling ok. It's great what a rest and warm weather can do, I hope you are resting and having warm weather?


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 5:56 am EST and -12'C (9'F). It was cold yesterday too.
> I finished my 6 way hat/hood/bag. Working on pics.
> 
> I have to work late tonight. Which is better than the original plan. I was asked to work Saturday, but I have an appointment to get my snow tires on. Yes, we still have snow on the ground. The security team is changing certificates and I have to make sure that nothing goes beep. I'm taking my knitting in.


That is really nice!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> They're doing the Black Friday thing up here for the first time. And people have been lined up since midnight. Tents and everything. I don't mind camping, but not in winter. I checked the flyers. Unless there are some really good deals in store that are not in the flyers, then I wasn't interested. I've seen better deals on Boxing Day.


That's what I don't understand the deals aren't really worth it I finished all my shopping online and got really good deals woohoo why deal with traffic when they can bring the packages to me, I do sorta miss actually going out shopping...........hahahaha not really.....


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Is it a phone app then???


You should have FaceTime on your iPad but you can also download skype we have it on the iPad too, they are both easy to use.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls. I was awake again early this am, and not because Xiang called at 3:40 am (It was so sweet of her to call, I also get international times mixed up)But at 6 a the old eyeball flew open and up I am. having second cappacino now. Our anniversary today. So glad I married my sweety, love him dearly.
> 
> Purple send some baked goods my way please. Don't know if I will get much baking done for Christmas. Probably buy a few cookies and not much else in the way of sweets.
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Made Christmas cake today and this ......


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I have at least 7 wips on the go and about a dozen in my head. I shall ask Lisa next time she is on.
> 
> Off to bed as I am meeting up with another KPer from Berkshire tomorrow. Night night.


I can look it up it for you and the yarn I used was the elastic one very nice will look that up also


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Guess what I got to hold my little tiny great niece today she is so cute, and yesterday my nephews cousin had their baby I guess neither one of them wanted to be a December baby anyway he was big compared to Lily he weighed 8lbs. 14 oz and was 21 inches long and yes Saxy he is another Jones...... :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I know I have been scarce but I have been doing all my Christmas shopping from the warmth of my house all done except for two and I might get them tomorrow.

Hope you all have a wonderful night/day 
Love and hugs
Binky


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I can look it up it for you and the yarn I used was the elastic one very nice will look that up also


Thanks Lisa, tht would be great, it was Chris who was looking for a pattern. How are you? Hope things have calmed down a little after Thanksgiving. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Guess what I got to hold my little tiny great niece today she is so cute, and yesterday my nephews cousin had their baby I guess neither one of them wanted to be a December baby anyway he was big compared to Lily he weighed 8lbs. 14 oz and was 21 inches long and yes Saxy he is another Jones...... :-D


How lovely, you are now surrounded by babies, congratullations all round. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from cloudy abnd chilly Surrey. Off to meet another KPer for coffee this morning and then on the school run. Hope everyone is fine and going to have a good week. Love and hugs.xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:02 am and 2'C (36'F) and foggy.
Mum bought a turkey on the weekend because it was a great deal $1/pound. Then we found out that we didn't have room for it in the freezer, so we had to eat it. 
We need to clean some room out of the freezer before we buy another one. Or get one of those flattened turkeys. 
How was your weekend?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I know I have been scarce but I have been doing all my Christmas shopping from the warmth of my house all done except for two and I might get them tomorrow.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful night/day
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Doing Cyber Monday early? That's the way I like shopping. I lost my car in the shopping mall parking lot on Friday. Both DD and I couldn't find it. We were walking all over until the key remote finally made it beep. Yes, shopping at home is definitely better.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls it's 7pm and that means it's midnight at home....we've been to Disney village this morning and then did some retail therapy for yarn this afternoon. I got some rose pink (not bright pink), I daren't get any more. Dh bought a hard drive . So he didn't mention the yarn......we are sitting in the room for an hour then may go out again. I've not used my stick for 3days.....and the fibre all bran is doing its job too......i
> 
> I've just had a FaceTime with Judi and mint. She is looking well (Judi I mean) we'll so is mint come to think of it.
> 
> Love you all......hope Lordy is loving the cruise.


It sounds like you are having a wonderful trip. And yarn too!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Guess what I got to hold my little tiny great niece today she is so cute, and yesterday my nephews cousin had their baby I guess neither one of them wanted to be a December baby anyway he was big compared to Lily he weighed 8lbs. 14 oz and was 21 inches long and yes Saxy he is another Jones...... :-D


You really are surrounded by babies.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls. I was awake again early this am, and not because Xiang called at 3:40 am (It was so sweet of her to call, I also get international times mixed up)But at 6 a the old eyeball flew open and up I am. having second cappacino now. Our anniversary today. So glad I married my sweety, love him dearly.
> 
> Purple send some baked goods my way please. Don't know if I will get much baking done for Christmas. Probably buy a few cookies and not much else in the way of sweets.
> 
> ...


I'm late, but Happy Anniversary.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It is much easier than Skype Saxy, but you need an iPad or an iPhone and wifi Internet. If you haven't got a combination of three of those, then it won't work. If you don't halready have an iPad or iPhone, it would be cheaper to get a webcam for your computer, or laptop


I wonder if it works with the iPod. I've skyped with my iPod.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My lovely DIL (cough, splutter) booked a holiday in Disney Paris for herself and her partner and my GSs yesterday, for the end of July next year, which turned out very cheap. Then she told Merlin she was taking them. He just smiled and said 'you do know that that is the last week of term. I'm not paying the fine'.
> When she checked she found he was right, so she is going to have to cancel and it would cost a lot more to change the dates. Maybe she should have asked for his permission first?


I wonder if they had fines over here, if more kids were be in school?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Made Christmas cake today and this ......


Cute owl, he looks squeezable. I like the fabric on his tummy.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That looks quite intriguing, and warm


Very warm. I'm getting lots of comments on it.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from grey and chilly Surrey.
> 
> Xiang, glad you had a good time with the gks.
> 
> ...


Snow tires are on. Just in time for the weather to warm up. :roll: :roll: 
I like that picture. I looks like you'll all sitting in the wine cellar.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to run.
Everyone have a great day/night.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> It must have been cheap, cos it was still in term time.
> So what are the fines like, when children don't attend school when they are supposed too


£60 per week or part week, per parent, per child. It will cost her a total of £360 in fines, as her partner has a daughter who is also going.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Guess what I got to hold my little tiny great niece today she is so cute, and yesterday my nephews cousin had their baby I guess neither one of them wanted to be a December baby anyway he was big compared to Lily he weighed 8lbs. 14 oz and was 21 inches long and yes Saxy he is another Jones...... :-D


Lots of new babies! What a lovely Christmas you'll have.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if they had fines over here, if more kids were be in school?


It's a very new initiative, so I don't know how well it works yet. DIL is paying the fines anyway!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Snow tires are on. Just in time for the weather to warm up. :roll: :roll:
> I like that picture. I looks like you'll all sitting in the wine cellar.


It was actually a coal cellar originally!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Made Christmas cake today and this ......


Love the owl, you are so talented and very quick. You amaze me dear. DH and I thank you for anniversary wishes.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for the good wishes for our anniversary.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for your good wishes on our anniversary. Hope you had a great time with your friend???


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls, slept in a bit this am. Nothing special going on, thank goodness. Hopefully just a normal day for us.I knit for several hours last night on my poncho and I really love how it is coming along and the yarn is wonderful to work with. My fingers are a little sore this am, but there will get back into knitting shape.

Xiang it was wonderful facetiming with you finally yesterday. You looked so cute and I truly love your hair do. Haven't had so many phone and skype calls as I have had over the last few days.It has been wonderful. Will chat with you soon again.

GS glad you are having a grand time at Disneyland, and that the fiber diet is working well for you. No cane in 3 days, wow, it is wonderful. I agree, Jyn needs to chat with Xiang about this facetiming stuff. I am with you, going with the flow.

Nitzi glad your tires are on, just in time for clear roads. lol I also need to straigthen my freezer out. It looks like a mess with everything topsy turvy. Hope you enjoyed your Turkey. We had turkeys selling here at some stores for 29 cents a pound.a $1.00 a pound sounds very expensive.

Binky, I am jealous that you are almost done Christmas shopping. Going on line today to send off some gifts to family in other states. Congrats on new nephew addition. He is a big boy.

Saxy Perhaps a fine is a good way to make sure that children are in school when they should be and parents held accountable if they are not. Could use some of that here to help with truancy rate. Kids think schooling is a right and they can go or not as they please, it is not a right, it is a privledge. Too bad they are too young to realize that. Good luck on completing all your pre Christmas tasks. No pressure this year as we will have a very quiet day here.

Chrissy sounds like you have lots of wips on the go. Tis funny as I have my DD's afghan almost finished. #3 years it has remained a wip. lol

Jynx hope the living room is completed now and that you can have a little down time. Rather doubt it though. You are the energizer bunny, always on the go.

Londy are you home yet from your travels dear???Can't wait to hear all about your trip. Question why was the captain singing????

Pam hope you had a grand time meeting friend and having coffee???

Lifeline hope things are okay dear. Did you have a busy weekend???

Polly how was your thanksgiving. Did you celebrate in your new house???

Linky hope you are feeling better. Miss you on line.

Hope I haven't missed saying hello to all. Susan don't worry about christmas cards dear.Just enjoy your holiday. I was going to try to surprise everyone this year with a little something for the holiday, but will have to wait till next year to follow through on it. All I can do this year is wish everyone a lovely holiday. Need to get ready for the day. Back later. Hugs Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I wonder if it works with the iPod. I've skyped with my iPod.


My eldest GD uses her iPod for FaceTime, so if you can Skype, you should be able to FaceTime - you just need to put the persons email address and a phone number, and away you go


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> £60 per week or part week, per parent, per child. It will cost her a total of £360 in fines, as her partner has a daughter who is also going.


Wow, I don't think fines are given here, if children miss school, idk what happens here


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like I have missed everyone on here. Today I FaceTimed with both Susan & Purly (at different time) it was great to see both of them.

I developed a migraine earlier today, so now I am heavily medicated, so I am off to bed, I hope you are all enjoying your day.

Good night all


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I asked a question on the main forum yesterday about knitting knee warmers. I have had so many replies, I think everyone are going to knit them! I am still not sure, I bet they would fall down. Lol.


The one that I have is called Phil's Knee Warmer by Sarah Peasley and we used the cascade fixation yarn it is cotton and elastic takes a little getting used to because of that but they worked up wonderfully and the elastic helps with it staying up, it was really easy to make and I might even make another one as the first one I made my DH was a bit large so I need to make it by the smaller size


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from a chilly Southern Indiana, back to school today!

Hope everyone is doing well today.

Nitzi yes I was impatient to wait till today might regret that but I still got some really good deals for the black friday online so not to worried....hehehe


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It was actually a coal cellar originally!


And we had an absolutely lovely time there!  :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, slept in a bit this am. Nothing special going on, thank goodness. Hopefully just a normal day for us.I knit for several hours last night on my poncho and I really love how it is coming along and the yarn is wonderful to work with. My fingers are a little sore this am, but there will get back into knitting shape.
> 
> Lifeline hope things are okay dear. Did you have a busy weekend???
> 
> Hope I haven't missed saying hello to all. Susan don't worry about christmas cards dear.Just enjoy your holiday. I was going to try to surprise everyone this year with a little something for the holiday, but will have to wait till next year to follow through on it. All I can do this year is wish everyone a lovely holiday. Need to get ready for the day. Back later. Hugs Purly


Hi Purley, I was really heartened to read you knitted fo a long time yesterday. Hope the fingers are feeling better now and that it's down to not having done much recently.
And I forgot to say....HAPPY ANNIVERSARY....to you and your DH. I hope you had a lovely day together.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And we had an absolutely lovely time there!  :thumbup:


I second that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey, had a lovely meet up with another KP lady today. Spent two hours just chatting over a cup of coffee.

Binky thanks for posting the knee warmer pattern details. Hope everyone has had a good day. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Purple. How was school run duty? All home work done?

And glad you had a good meet-up with KPer!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Purple. How was school run duty? All home work done?
> 
> And glad you had a good meet-up with KPer!


School run completed. Cut out some Christmas trees and taught LM to dance the Cancan. How was your day? xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for the info about the knew warmer. I found Phil's knee warmer pattern. I shall look for an elastic acted yarn. Not sure I have ever seen that.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> School run completed. Cut out some Christmas trees and taught LM to dance the Cancan. How was your day? xx


Not as much fun as yours by the sound of it...no-one wanted to learn the Can-can :XD: Are the Xmas trees to decorate the Christmas tree?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you for the info about the knew warmer. I found Phil's knee warmer pattern. I shall look for an elastic acted yarn. Not sure I have ever seen that.


Hi Chris, hope you have had a good day. Have you looked at Deramores on line they might have some elasticated yarn.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thank you for the info about the knew warmer. I found Phil's knee warmer pattern. I shall look for an elastic acted yarn. Not sure I have ever seen that.


Hello Chris. How are you?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Ladies, I don't mean to be rude, but it's time I was in bed :roll: I went at 8.30 last night, I could hardly keep my eyes open going up the stairs!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Chris, found this on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/lot-2-cones-900g-elasticated-stretchy-knitting-crochet-yarn-flesh-peach-colour-/281218968174?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item4179f4ea6e


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Ladies, I don't mean to be rude, but it's time I was in bed :roll: I went at 8.30 last night, I could hardly keep my eyes open going up the stairs!


Night night my special friend, sleep well. xxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hello Chris. How are you?


I'm fine but tired today. I had a fall last week and banged my head. Thought it would knock a bit of sense into me but all it gave me was a horrible headache for days. Just popped down to Bluewater shopping, it was so Christmassy. Only went to one shop to buy a new microwave and my DH bought my surprise Christmas present, it's a really nice radio, but I am not allowed it unti the 25h! How was school, are you making the costumes?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Chris, found this on Ebay.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/lot-2-cones-900g-elasticated-stretchy-knitting-crochet-yarn-flesh-peach-colour-/281218968174?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item4179f4ea6e


Thanks PurpleFi, I just put a bid in for it, I am not worried about the colour so that would be fine. If I get the bid looks as though I could start up a shop up with knee warmers, what have I started?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, we haven't done much today but look at shops. I had a look in michaels and was disappointed.

I've found a box of extra fibre bars made by Kellogg and bought them for my fibre. I'm still eating grapes.haha

Is everyone alright ? 

I think we may go and see the magic kingdom tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning girls, slept in a bit this am. Nothing special going on, thank goodness. Hopefully just a normal day for us.I knit for several hours last night on my poncho and I really love how it is coming along and the yarn is wonderful to work with. My fingers are a little sore this am, but there will get back into knitting shape.
> 
> Xiang it was wonderful facetiming with you finally yesterday. You looked so cute and I truly love your hair do. Haven't had so many phone and skype calls as I have had over the last few days.It has been wonderful. Will chat with you soon again.
> 
> ...


As long as we have your friendship and love we don't need Christmas cards.....xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks PurpleFi, I just put a bid in for it, I am not worried about the colour so that would be fine. If I get the bid looks as though I could start up a shop up with knee warmers, what have I started?


Fingers crossed for the bid. Not got involved in making costumes, there is a lovely group of mums that do that. Off to see the Nativity play tomorrow and then out to lunch with my sewing group (know as 'the coven' by our husbands)

Off to bed now. Night night everyone.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we haven't done much today but look at shops. I had a look in michaels and was disappointed.
> 
> I've found a box of extra fibre bars made by Kellogg and bought them for my fibre. I'm still eating grapes.haha
> 
> ...


Glad you are keeping up with the fibre, the Kellogg bars sound just right for that. Love and miss you xxxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> As long as we have your friendship and love we don't need Christmas cards.....xxx


You are all so special to me, and I will always be friends with you and love each of you for the special wonderful person you all are.xoxoxoxox


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> You are all so special to me, and I will always be friends with you and love each of you for the special wonderful person you all are.xoxoxoxox


And that's exactly how we all feel about you! xxxooo


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have had another busy day.Took DH to dialysis then went to the Christmas tree store for 2 items and walked out with a cart full of stuff. Then went to another store for special flame lightbulbs. Got home in time to have lunch take Daisy out and then down to knitting flower to finish off DS's girlfiend's gift for Christmas, cooked chinese dinner and now relaxing. I will look up the knee warmer pattern. I wonder if it would help when my knees are killing me from the RA??? Think I will try to make one, just have so much knitting to do. I am so behind with it. Had to go about a month without being able to knit much of anything.

Lifeline nite nite sweetie, pleasant dreams.

Purple are the Christmas trees small one for your tree??? Have fun at the coven meeting tomorrow.

GS hope you had fun shopping today. Keep up the good work with the fiber. Have fun tomorrow at the magic kingdom.

Chrissy hope you win the bid. You will have enough yarn to open a shop then. lol

Xiang hope your migraine is much improved. So sorry you had this happen. Migraines are such miserable things.

Binky Know you must be super busy now with school back in session and trying to get everything done for Christmas.

Going to watch a little tv while I finish this dang flower. Have to say it has gone together quite well. Just wish had 2 pair of short 9 needles. Making a little flower with 14 inch straight needles is cumbersome for the small amount of stitches one needs to use. Nite nite all. Love Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And that's exactly how we all feel about you! xxxooo


Thank you


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I'm fine but tired today. I had a fall last week and banged my head. Thought it would knock a bit of sense into me but all it gave me was a horrible headache for days. Just popped down to Bluewater shopping, it was so Christmassy. Only went to one shop to buy a new microwave and my DH bought my surprise Christmas present, it's a really nice radio, but I am not allowed it unti the 25h! How was school, are you making the costumes?


Have you been to the docs about that? It doesn't sound good. Glad you are ok aprt from that.

I am supposed to be making costumes but still to do!!!! The plays take place next week...cannot believe it's nearly time :|


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we haven't done much today but look at shops. I had a look in michaels and was disappointed.
> 
> I've found a box of extra fibre bars made by Kellogg and bought them for my fibre. I'm still eating grapes.haha
> 
> ...


Have fun at the Magic Kingdom.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Hello lovely ladies. I visited my doctor today, and actually told her about my sleeping problems & the hallucinations. We went through my medications & the number taken each day. It turns out that I was taking one of my tablets twice a day, instead of once a day and was slowly overdosing myself. I am now taking that tablet once a day, and have had the rest of my tablets checked as well. I have continued to have difficulty staying awake today, but am gradually improving, and am no longer hallucinating, thank goodness.

I hope the rest of you are feeling well, and taking medications correctly. 

I am now going to sort out a jacket that is too large for the child it is for - I need to restart the entire jacket, luckily it is for a young child, so it is not too large.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Early good morning from Surrey. Off to see LM in her school nativity play. Just having a strong black coffee to wake me up!

Xiang glad you got your meds sorted and hope you feel much better really soon.

Got to dash as the traffic is horrible at this time of the morning.

Londy, hope you are safely home. Love to all and catch you later. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all!! i turned my back for a couple of days and you moved, haha, found you though, didn't I?!!!!
Had a lovely time in Germany and am safely back, exhausted but happy. I can only imagine what sort of state 3 weeks in North America will leave me in!!! :roll: 
Haven't done any catch up so if I need to know anything important, somebody tell me, please!!! Lots to do but will be back later, missed chatting to you lovely girls!!! xxxx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It will be warm today going up to 2'C (36'F) before bouncing around all night and snowing/freezing rain, mixed precipitation. 
I am SO Not ready for Christmas. Can I just run away and hide until it's over??


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! i turned my back for a couple of days and you moved, haha, found you though, didn't I?!!!!
> Had a lovely time in Germany and am safely back, exhausted but happy. I can only imagine what sort of state 3 weeks in North America will leave me in!!! :roll:
> Haven't done any catch up so if I need to know anything important, somebody tell me, please!!! Lots to do but will be back later, missed chatting to you lovely girls!!! xxxx


Welcome back. That cruise sounds so interesting. Those boats are just the right size. I'm not so sure about Germany in the winter, but I'll bet it was pretty.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello lovely ladies. I visited my doctor today, and actually told her about my sleeping problems & the hallucinations. We went through my medications & the number taken each day. It turns out that I was taking one of my tablets twice a day, instead of once a day and was slowly overdosing myself. I am now taking that tablet once a day, and have had the rest of my tablets checked as well. I have continued to have difficulty staying awake today, but am gradually improving, and am no longer hallucinating, thank goodness.
> 
> I hope the rest of you are feeling well, and taking medications correctly.
> 
> I am now going to sort out a jacket that is too large for the child it is for - I need to restart the entire jacket, luckily it is for a young child, so it is not too large.


I'm glad you got your meds straightened out. I hope you start feeling more yourself soon.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have had another busy day.Took DH to dialysis then went to the Christmas tree store for 2 items and walked out with a cart full of stuff. Then went to another store for special flame lightbulbs. Got home in time to have lunch take Daisy out and then down to knitting flower to finish off DS's girlfiend's gift for Christmas, cooked chinese dinner and now relaxing. I will look up the knee warmer pattern. I wonder if it would help when my knees are killing me from the RA??? Think I will try to make one, just have so much knitting to do. I am so behind with it. Had to go about a month without being able to knit much of anything.
> 
> Going to watch a little tv while I finish this dang flower. Have to say it has gone together quite well. Just wish had 2 pair of short 9 needles. Making a little flower with 14 inch straight needles is cumbersome for the small amount of stitches one needs to use. Nite nite all. Love Purly


Anything that keeps you warm should help.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Nitzi glad your tires are on, just in time for clear roads. lol I also need to straigthen my freezer out. It looks like a mess with everything topsy turvy. Hope you enjoyed your Turkey. We had turkeys selling here at some stores for 29 cents a pound.a $1.00 a pound sounds very expensive.


They're usually over $2 per pound. We've got a bit of an inflation thing going on. Apparently our economy is doing really well (ha!)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning from a chilly Southern Indiana, back to school today!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well today.
> 
> Nitzi yes I was impatient to wait till today might regret that but I still got some really good deals for the black friday online so not to worried....hehehe


We haven't quite got it right up here. One computer that I looked at last week for DD was MORE for Black Friday. I'm waiting for Boxing Day sales. That's when our stores clear out whatever didn't sell for Christmas. The selection and quantities are unpredictable, but the sales are actually sales.
All I got for Black Friday was two knitting books that were 37% off. (odd number)


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go.
Everyone have a good day. 
Or sleep well.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It will be warm today going up to 2'C (36'F) before bouncing around all night and snowing/freezing rain, mixed precipitation.
> I am SO Not ready for Christmas. Can I just run away and hide until it's over??


Yes, we can hide together - do you have a good hiding place?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad you got your meds straightened out. I hope you start feeling more yourself soon.


So am I, I now know how easy it is for this to happen - a misheard script change, a misunderstood description, and it is all too easy for things to go wrong ....... Especially if there is the problem of an unusual accent between doctor and patient. I think most of this towns doctors are international, and some of the accents are very strong, and difficult to understand - I don't usually have any problems though, IDK what went wrong, this time :? :|


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Welcome back. That cruise sounds so interesting. Those boats are just the right size. I'm not so sure about Germany in the winter, but I'll bet it was pretty.


It was actually warmer than the UK! I took thermal tights and leggings and a lambswool jumper, didn't need any of them!! The boat is lovely, 110 years old and all dark wood and brass, like putting on a comfy pair of slippers, would recommend it to anyone!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning girls, slept terrible last night nd then when time to get up wanted to sleep in. Yuk! Why does that happen?? Have a very busy day today. Making turkey soup, cleaning and decorting the living room and trying to tidy up the kitchen. Need to do small amount of Christmas shopping, and try to find boots either today or tomorrow and hubby going for haircut sometime today. Oxygen folks called and will be here today to deliver home oxygen set and portable o2.I think it will be a small mad house. Also need to pack up my son's Christmas box and get it sent off. Too much to do ad not enough energy or time.

Londy glad to see you home safe and sound. Hope you have pics of your trip. Would love to see them.

Chrissy if you are still having headaches should see your doctor, could be a concussion. Hope you are feeling better.

GS have fun today and I will catch up with you a little later.

Nitzi have a good day at work. I am with you some of the so called sales are NOT sales at all. I wait for the after holiday sales myself.

Xiang so glad to hear you saw your doctor and got the meds all straighten out. Yes some of the doctors from other countries can be very hard to understand at times.

Purple know LM will be brillant in her play. Have a fun day.

Hello to all the girls that are not on yet. back a little later. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> As long as we have your friendship and love we don't need Christmas cards.....xxx


Agreed


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Agreed


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good afternoon everyone hope you are having a lovely day!

Londy glad that you made it home safely.
Gs enjoy the Magic Kingdom.
Xiang so glad that the doctor figured out what was causing the hallucinations.
Purly it is wonderful that you were able to knit for such a long time yesterday.
Purple Lm will be wonderful as usual.
Saxy hope that you are not working to hard.
Jynx I see that you were able to get a new tv cabinet hope it is to your liking we need new furniture in our living room desperatley but it won't happen till after the new year want a new recliner I think one that has the arms that hide the cup holders so I can put my hooks and spare needles in when having to set my work down can't tell you how many times I have had to fish needles or hooks out of my current chair.
worked on one of the hats last night and got pretty far it was nice to knit for a change


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> It was actually warmer than the UK! I took thermal tights and leggings and a lambswool jumper, didn't need any of them!! The boat is lovely, 110 years old and all dark wood and brass, like putting on a comfy pair of slippers, would recommend it to anyone!!


So glad you are safely home and had a lovely time. xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> We haven't quite got it right up here. One computer that I looked at last week for DD was MORE for Black Friday. I'm waiting for Boxing Day sales. That's when our stores clear out whatever didn't sell for Christmas. The selection and quantities are unpredictable, but the sales are actually sales.
> All I got for Black Friday was two knitting books that were 37% off. (odd number)


The sales are not that good here either that is why I do not understand what the big deal is.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon/evening from Surrey. LM was brilliant in her play and I've just got back from a long lazy lunch with the coven. Everyone was on good form and my face aches from laughing. Got some smelly fircones and a book on traditional crafts.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon/evening from Surrey. LM was brilliant in her play and I've just got back from a long lazy lunch with the coven. Everyone was on good form and my face aches from laughing. Got some smelly fircones and a book on traditional crafts.


LM is beautiful, as if you didn't know! And your coven ladies look pretty nice as well. Quite a day for you. I admit, if you must have aches, may it always be from laughing a lot.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> LM is beautiful, as if you didn't know! And your coven ladies look pretty nice as well. Quite a day for you. I admit, if you must have aches, may it always be from laughing a lot.


Hi Saxy, and thank you. It has been a lovely day. How are you? xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon/evening from Surrey. LM was brilliant in her play and I've just got back from a long lazy lunch with the coven. Everyone was on good form and my face aches from laughing. Got some smelly fircones and a book on traditional crafts.


LM looks wonderful - and very serious, I'm sure she danced perfectly, bless her!! Nice to see you and the ladies at lunch, you look like a merry crew!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> LM looks wonderful - and very serious, I'm sure she danced perfectly, bless her!! Nice to see you and the ladies at lunch, you look like a merry crew!!!


Hi Honey, yes she was very serious as she was the lead dancer and all the others had to watch her so they didn't go wrong.
Very merry with a large glass of rose!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Honey, yes she was very serious as she was the lead dancer and all the others had to watch her so they didn't go wrong.
> Very merry with a large glass of rose!


Sunk a few of those while I was away!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Londy so pleased you enjoyed your trip to Germany. Did you bring home many goodies? I have been talking to all your friends here while you have been away, what a busy, caring lot! I am so pleased I have found you!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Londy so pleased you enjoyed your trip to Germany. Did you bring home many goodies? I have been talking to all your friends here while you have been away, what a busy, caring lot! I am so pleased I have found you!


You sound like I did when I found this group a year and a half ago.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Only just got on computer. Went with MM to an interview at a sixth form college. Hope it went well. She will hear from them in the next two weeks....she so desperately wants to go there. I am feeling dreadfully tired now...wnet to collect her from work and then straight on to the college...I left work at 3.45 and didn't ge to where we w ere going till 5.15 and I HATE driving :| I am just about ready to hit the sack now!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Only just got on computer. Went with MM to an interview at a sixth form college. Hope it went well. She will hear from them in the next two weeks....she so desperately wants to go there. I am feeling dreadfully tired now...wnet to collect her from work and then straight on to the college...I left work at 3.45 and didn't ge to where we w ere going till 5.15 and I HATE driving :| I am just about ready to hit the sack now!!!


I shall keep everything crossed for MM. Give her my love and you get a good rest. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Londy so pleased you enjoyed your trip to Germany. Did you bring home many goodies? I have been talking to all your friends here while you have been away, what a busy, caring lot! I am so pleased I have found you!


And we are so pleased that you joined us.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sunk a few of those while I was away!!!


Bet it was more than a few :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good morning all!! i turned my back for a couple of days and you moved, haha, found you though, didn't I?!!!!
> Had a lovely time in Germany and am safely back, exhausted but happy. I can only imagine what sort of state 3 weeks in North America will leave me in!!! :roll:
> Haven't done any catch up so if I need to know anything important, somebody tell me, please!!! Lots to do but will be back later, missed chatting to you lovely girls!!! xxxx


Welcome back! Glad you had a great time! We missed you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Just got home from a day downtown and haven't caught up yet, but wanted to share the wonderful package from our dear Susan that arrived in the mail today for my niece's soon to arrive baby girl. It's such an exquisite little cardigan. I know they are going to love it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just got home from a day downtown and haven't caught up yet, but wanted to share the wonderful package from our dear Susan that arrived in the mail today for my niece's soon to arrive baby girl. It's such an exquisite little cardigan. I know they are going to love it.


Hi Pam, what a gorgeous little cardi. How are you. I am just off to bed, night night and love to Mr Ric xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:16 am EST and -1'C (30'F). It will be warm today going up to 2'C (36'F) before bouncing around all night and snowing/freezing rain, mixed precipitation.
> I am SO Not ready for Christmas. Can I just run away and hide until it's over??


Those are the same sort of temps (and a bit colder, too) that we're having here this week. Brrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm glad you got your meds straightened out. I hope you start feeling more yourself soon.


Ditto for me!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, what a gorgeous little cardi. How are you. I am just off to bed, night night and love to Mr Ric xxx


I'm good. Sleep well. Love to you and Mr P. Hope he's doing well and you, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon/evening from Surrey. LM was brilliant in her play and I've just got back from a long lazy lunch with the coven. Everyone was on good form and my face aches from laughing. Got some smelly fircones and a book on traditional crafts.


Great photos! Glad you had a fun day!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> You sound like I did when I found this group a year and a half ago.


And me almost a year ago. Wonderful, kind, caring, welcoming group!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Didn't get half of my list done, although did make 8 quarts of delicious Turkey noodle soup. Hubby says I always make the best soup. Bless him. The O2 set up is here and I honestly have no idea where I am going to put all the equipment. The concentrator is quite large, 2 spare O2 tanks,plus 2 portable O2 tanks, then all the accessory pieces. When DH starts home dialysis and has his portable equipment we will need to rent a trailer to haul all of our stuff to Florida, and could use an extra room to store all this stuff in.

Purple lovely pic of gorgeous DGD. Know she did very well. Your coven group looks like a friendly happy lot. So glad you had a grand time and as Saxy says. aches from laughing so hard is the best ache.

Pam gorgeous sweater our Susan made for the new baby. She is so talented. Know the wee one will be warm and comfy in it.

GS hope you have had a great day at the magic kingdom. Are you getting lots of yarn to take back with you????

Londy I am so happy you are home. You have been missed dear. Please tell us about your trip???

Chrissy it is lovely to meet you and enjoy getting to know you better.

Xiang hope you are feeling better.

Jynx I imagine you have been very busy as you haven't been on for a day or so. take are.

Binky hope all is going well for you.

Saxy hope you are having a great day.

Nitzi how is your knitting hat project coming along. Loved the one you wore in your picture.

Well I am off till tomorrow. Have another doctor appt. in the morning. Love to all. Purly


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. We are having another night in. It's been such a busy day at the kingdom. I'm still walking good without a stick. I've come on a treat.

I've caught up and I'm glad to see Londy home

LM LOOKS AS COOL AS EVER


Am concerned about all the oxygen about for our purley please don't take up smoking!

Blinks there won't be much school term left now,

Pam I'm pleased you like the cardigan.

I tried to buy something from eBay and it says I haven't enough on paypal....haha. It was only £7. I think there's a mistake somewhere, I shall have to sort it out at home.

Please forgive me for not much news tonight, but I am tired. We intend to go to a shopping mall at Altimonte Springs tomorrow.......oh yes I'll enjoy a shopping day won't I NOT 



LOVE YOU ALL XXXXXX


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. We are having another night in. It's been such a busy day at the kingdom. I'm still walking good without a stick. I've come on a treat.
> 
> I've caught up and I'm glad to see Londy home
> 
> ...


That is so great you are getting around so well and enjoying yourself. I love the cardigan and I know my niece will, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Didn't get half of my list done, although did make 8 quarts of delicious Turkey noodle soup. Hubby says I always make the best soup. Bless him. The O2 set up is here and I honestly have no idea where I am going to put all the equipment. The concentrator is quite large, 2 spare O2 tanks,plus 2 portable O2 tanks, then all the accessory pieces. When DH starts home dialysis and has his portable equipment we will need to rent a trailer to haul all of our stuff to Florida, and could use an extra room to store all this stuff in.
> 
> Purple lovely pic of gorgeous DGD. Know she did very well. Your coven group looks like a friendly happy lot. So glad you had a grand time and as Saxy says. aches from laughing so hard is the best ache.
> 
> ...


Wow, Purly - that's a lot of stuff! I'd need at least another room added onto my house for all that!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm going in the bath now as I'm feeling dirty with all the food and coffee and chicken breasts I've eaten....night night all.....


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm back out from the bath...nipping clean! But I'm still saying goodnight. I'm going to settle down with a book. 

It was a funny sight when I was in the bath...I need handles on the wall to pull myself up....there aren't any handles, so, I was like a killer whale! Haha. Not a pretty sight.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz wrote:
I'm glad you got your meds straightened out. I hope you start feeling more yourself soon.


Ditto for me!

Pam


Thanks ladies, I am hoping my brain is back with me tomorrow, at the latest. I am beginning to feel like my usual self again :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hi Londy so pleased you enjoyed your trip to Germany. Did you bring home many goodies? I have been talking to all your friends here while you have been away, what a busy, caring lot! I am so pleased I have found you!


Me too Chrissy!! I saw two stalls selling yarn while I was in the Christmas markets, the yarn was very very chunky on one and pretty sock yarn on another but they didn't have the colour I wanted :evil: In the end, I only bought a couple of treats for the gks, and lots of chocolate for DH!! Spent most of my spending money in the bar on the ship! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Only just got on computer. Went with MM to an interview at a sixth form college. Hope it went well. She will hear from them in the next two weeks....she so desperately wants to go there. I am feeling dreadfully tired now...wnet to collect her from work and then straight on to the college...I left work at 3.45 and didn't ge to where we w ere going till 5.15 and I HATE driving :| I am just about ready to hit the sack now!!!


It was a fine thing you did, even though it's left you whacked!!! Fingers crossed for MM!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Welcome back! Glad you had a great time! We missed you!


Aww, thanks! I missed our daily chats as well but did think - and talk - about you all while I was away!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just got home from a day downtown and haven't caught up yet, but wanted to share the wonderful package from our dear Susan that arrived in the mail today for my niece's soon to arrive baby girl. It's such an exquisite little cardigan. I know they are going to love it.


Isn't that so sweet!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Bet it was more than a few :thumbup: :thumbup:


You know me so well!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy I am so happy you are home. You have been missed dear. Please tell us about your trip???
> 
> That sounds like an awful lot of soup dear, how do you store it? Would love to have a nice bowl of that for my lunch!!! That also sounds like such a lot of equipment for you to store but if it means that DH can have treatment at home and not have to keep attending the clinic, it will be well worth it!
> The trip was lovely, we were all day on a coach getting there on Friday and all day on the coach coming home Monday. In between, we visited the Christmas markets in the beautiful German towns of Rudesheim and Cologne and had some very pleasant hours on the boat, Lady Anne, cruising down the beautiful Rhine. The scenery was really lovely, they are very big on hilltop castles!! Will post some pics when I have downloaded them! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm back out from the bath...nipping clean! But I'm still saying goodnight. I'm going to settle down with a book.
> 
> It was a funny sight when I was in the bath...I need handles on the wall to pull myself up....there aren't any handles, so, I was like a killer whale! Haha. Not a pretty sight.


Hi Susan, so glad you are enjoying yourself and enjoying the sunshine too! Keep keeping us up to date, we love to hear what you've been up to!! xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a damp Surrey. Only just up, boy was I tired last night.

Susan so gld you are getting round with out a stick.

Pam, Mr P says hi and he's ok.

Nitzi stay warm and drive carefully

Pearlie, so glad you DH is going tohave home dialysis (even tho thingstake up a lot of space) I am sure without all the toing and froing to the clinic will mke life easier.

Londy, I am sure the wine on the boat was lovely and some of these markets are very expensive.

Saxy hope you are able to take things a bit easier.

Rebecca, halfway through the week, soon be end of term. When do you break up.

Binky how are all your babies and give my love to Linky. 

Xiang glad the change of meds is working, keep taking it easy and love to Patticake

Polly, hope things are going well for you and your new kitchen

Chrissy how are you feeling today?

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone. Love and hugs xx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Good morning Angie is out of surgery and doing good will post more later
Love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone. Is going into the mid 50's here today then by the weekend we are back to cold and ugly weather.Up early today again. Lots to do. Have to buy a special plug for the concentrator today so I can use it.DH will eventually be on home dialysis, but until his fistula is working we are stuck going to dialysis place.

GS know how you enjoy shopping.Not. The malls usually have some neat places to sit and have coffee and people watch. have fun. Glad you were able to get out of tub okay without the handle bars. Would have been terrible for you to be stuck. Love ya.

Lifeline my fingers are crossed for MM that she is accepted into the school of her choice.Hope all is well with you and yours???

Londy can't wait for stories. Sorry you didn't see more yarn than what was offered. The chocolate souds good to me. Funny the noodles I used in my soup yesterdy was porcini noodles from Germany. I freeze some of the soup for later dear. Too much to eat in a day or so.

Purple glad you had a good rest. Anything special on your list today to do?????

Binky is your tree up yet and do you have everyone to your home for Christmas???

Linky how are you dear????

Chrissy are you still having headaches???Hope not!!!!

Nitzi did you get your second hat finished yet???Are you expecting bad weather this weekend like we are???Drive safe.

Xiang glad the change in amount of med you are taking is making difference in how you feel. Glad to know you are feeling like your old self.

Polly haven't heard much from you lately. Have you completed your move yet????

Pam our weather here is supposed to get miserable over the weekend. Now I remember why we love Florida so much when the snow and cold are here. LOL hope all is well with you.

Jynx where are you dear. Missing you. Hope all is well and that you are just busy and not ill.

Saxy how are you doing ??Miss you. Are you feeling well or just very busy??

Well I need to shower and such and get ready for the doctor visit this am. Hope everyone has a most pleasant day. Love Purly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky didn't realize it was time for Angie's carpal tunnel surgery. Please give her gentle hugs from me and let her know she is in my thoughts.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Binky didn't realize it was time for Angie's carpal tunnel surgery. Please give her gentle hugs from me and let her know she is in my thoughts.


And from me, too.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning/afternoon. Just catching up here with a cup of coffee. Have a few chores to do today, but otherwise it will be a knitting day for me. We are cold here this morning - 26F. Brrrrrrrr. Going to stay inside as much as possible. Will check later.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> Me too Chrissy!! I saw two stalls selling yarn while I was in the Christmas markets, the yarn was very very chunky on one and pretty sock yarn on another but they didn't have the colour I wanted :evil: In the end, I only bought a couple of treats for the gks, and lots of chocolate for DH!! Spent most of my spending money in the bar on the ship! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Sounds a very sensible thing to do! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

What a gloomy day it's been today? Been out with DD& her 2 year old went to see my other DD who works for a family, she also has a 2 year old. So there I was with 4 children under 4 years old, the noise was horrendous! I love them all dearly but could not wait to get home to my cat! 
Going to my WI tonight, they are having a Christmas craft sale. They have also arranged for the local Rock choir to entertain them, I am in that too. So I shall have to stand there and sing to all my WI friends who didn't know I am in the choir, hope they don't hear my terrible voice. 
We are also singing in WOOLWICH tomorrow but I am giving that a miss.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry me again....meant to say my head is ok now, thank goodness. Thank you those of you who asked, I just hope I don't do that again. Wouldn't have minded if I had had more than tea to drink


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What a gloomy day it's been today? Been out with DD& her 2 year old went to see my other DD who works for a family, she also has a 2 year old. So there I was with 4 children under 4 years old, the noise was horrendous! I love them all dearly but could not wait to get home to my cat!
> Going to my WI tonight, they are having a Christmas craft sale. They have also arranged for the local Rock choir to entertain them, I am in that too. So I shall have to stand there and sing to all my WI friends who didn't know I am in the choir, hope they don't hear my terrible voice.
> We are also singing in WOOLWICH tomorrow but I am giving that a miss.


Hi Chrissy, We are having our WI Christmas craft sale next Wednesday. Several of the ladies belong to a Rock choir too.
Glad your head is better. What sort of a cat do you have. I just love cats, but since our last one died Mr P has said no more. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Binky, do give Angela a hug from me and hope she gets better soon. Love and hugs xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Have been for a swim today, or rather a float, can't do front crawl or back crawl cos of my shoulder and can't do breast stroke cos my omy knees, hips and back! Anyway had a bit of exercise which is my excuse for cake and coffee. 

Had a text from Susan, she was off shopping and is doing well without her stick. 

Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

What a lovely place to be. I just "dipped" into the posts here and it is so lovely not to read angst ridden or angry posts, you are all so supportive of each other it is like coming home to a caring family


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi and bye Xiang, been booking Londy and my tickets to USA this evening. All very exciting. Love and hugs and catch you soon xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi and bye Xiang, been booking Londy and my tickets to USA this evening. All very exciting. Love and hugs and catch you soon xxxx


ps say hello to your sister for me xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Lifeline - do you want to make the gloves ....... If you don't, then tell her that you will teach her to knit, then she can make as many as she wants ...... Just saying


I do...it's nice to be handed wool to knit with. It's just that I am very tired at the moment. Once i get going I will be okay :thumbup: Thanks for the thoughts though :-D

And so glad you are getting back to 'normal' now you have sorted out your meds :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I do...it's nice to be handed wool to knit with. It's just that I am very tired at the moment. Once i get going I will be okay :thumbup: Thanks for the thoughts though :-D
> 
> And so glad you are getting back to 'normal' now you have sorted out your meds :thumbup:


Hi Rebecca, how was your day? Thanks for your texts xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Rebecca, how was your day? Thanks for your texts xx


No problem re texts...I tend to send them whilst on train home. I'm in the car tomorrow so may not be quite so good at texting :roll: 
The day went well. Have been intermitent as have been skyping my sis in Oz and my Dad. He's amazing...I taught him how to skype just two Saturdays ago!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I think I'm rambling so I'm off to bed. Have a good night and Xiang have a good day.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> No problem re texts...I tend to send them whilst on train home. I'm in the car tomorrow so may not be quite so good at texting :roll:
> The day went well. Have been intermitent as have been skyping my sis in Oz and my Dad. He's amazing...I taught him how to skype just two Saturdays ago!


Please DO NOT tex while driving - I knbow you wouldn't, you are far too sensible - or are you! Glad your Dad has got his head rouond skype. Better than Mr P - he does not do technical!
I have found out that around the same weekend as Unravelled in Farnham in February are two other local craft shows, one in Farnborough and the other at Sandown Park. May have to go to all of them. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I think I'm rambling so I'm off to bed. Have a good night and Xiang have a good day.


Night night sweetie pie. Drive safely tomorrow, love and hugs xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Night night sweetie pie. Drive safely tomorrow, love and hugs xx


Just been skyped by my brother before i went.

Night night. And no I don't text whilst driving...if I cannot concentrate to cross a road as a padestrin whilst textin I certainly can't drive.

Do let me know more details about the craft thingys...maybe I will muster some energy to do something... :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I really am off now. Love and hugs to every one. xxxx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chrissy, We are having our WI Christmas craft sale next Wednesday. Several of the ladies belong to a Rock choir too.
> Glad your head is better. What sort of a cat do you have. I just love cats, but since our last one died Mr P has said no more. xx


Just got back from our WI fair, full of very nice things to buy, also get ideas! Our Rock Choir was a great success, lots of WI members were talking about joining and then some of my Rockie friendsbwant to join the WI! Got another 'gig' tomorrow night, not sure about that, it's so cold. I am off to bed now after a busy day. Sleep tight maybe talk tomorrow


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got back from our WI fair, full of very nice things to buy, also get ideas! Our Rock Choir was a great success, lots of WI members were talking about joining and then some of my Rockie friendsbwant to join the WI! Got another 'gig' tomorrow night, not sure about that, it's so cold. I am off to bed now after a busy day. Sleep tight maybe talk tomorrow


Glad it all went well. Night night


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls, we just came back to the room be so DH needed you know what.....we are going out again or so he says. We started off at EPCOT this morning and ended up at Altemonte springs shopping mall.... I bough a lovely handbag, which I shall show you all the next time we meet.....

Purple...what have you been buying a new computer for? Did your other one break?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we just came back to the room be so DH needed you know what.....we are going out again or so he says. We started off at EPCOT this morning and ended up at Altemonte springs shopping mall.... I bough a lovely handbag, which I shall show you all the next time we meet.....
> 
> Purple...what have you been buying a new computer for? Did your other one break?


No I don;t need another one, this one is a Christms present fotr a certain young man. Like the sound of you new bag. How are you feeling? I miss you xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> What a lovely place to be. I just "dipped" into the posts here and it is so lovely not to read angst ridden or angry posts, you are all so supportive of each other it is like coming home to a caring family


Hi Gillian....this is the best post to be on I think. We all look out for each other. You are more than welcome to join us...I'm on holiday in Florida at the moment, but I'm lucky I can talk to my friends.....join us whenever you want....we've even had a few meetings and two of our friends are going over to the states next year to meet some of our American friends. Welcome again :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Thanks, I had a great day yesterday ( my b/day) as my son who has been deployed phoned and used up all his phone minutes talking to me! He now has to wait until Sunday to talk to his partner. I also found out that he is in a safe-ish place, so one happy mum


My thoughts go out to you....we are here for you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No I don;t need another one, this one is a Christms present fotr a certain young man. Like the sound of you new bag. How are you feeling? I miss you xxxx


I'm doing good purple, I've come on in leaps and bounds, but.....I'm a little homesick for my boys and DS AND DIL. I know.....I'm daft.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Pam I hope that is 26*F & not -26*F ...... I would be moving to an underground shelter, or Darwin :lol: :lol:


Definitely+26F!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Is going into the mid 50's here today then by the weekend we are back to cold and ugly weather.Up early today again. Lots to do. Have to buy a special plug for the concentrator today so I can use it.DH will eventually be on home dialysis, but until his fistula is working we are stuck going to dialysis place.
> 
> GS know how you enjoy shopping.Not. The malls usually have some neat places to sit and have coffee and people watch. have fun. Glad you were able to get out of tub okay without the handle bars. Would have been terrible for you to be stuck. Love ya.
> 
> ...


Yes I have my tree up and it is a little odd because had to move all the ornaments from the bottom :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely+26F!


Sometime this weekend our temperatures are going to drop here into the twenty's also I agree brrrrrrr......


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Sometime this weekend our temperatures are going to drop here into the twenty's also I agree brrrrrrr......


We're supposed to warm up (daytime highs in low 40s) by Monday. Can't wait! Unfortunately, that will probably also bring wet weather back. I love the sunshine even if it is really cold outside!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm doing good purple, I've come on in leaps and bounds, but.....I'm a little homesick for my boys and DS AND DIL. I know.....I'm daft.


That's not daft that's natural....that's what makes going home the best part of a trip :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

There's a hard frost this morning so I will have to scrape the car before going out today :-( You all have a good day and Xiang have a good night :-D


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm doing good purple, I've come on in leaps and bounds, but.....I'm a little homesick for my boys and DS AND DIL. I know.....I'm daft.


So glad you are improving. It'll do the family good to be without you for a while, they will appreciate what they are missing and yes, I agree you are daft but we love you just the same. :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Only just got on computer. Went with MM to an interview at a sixth form college. Hope it went well. She will hear from them in the next two weeks....she so desperately wants to go there. I am feeling dreadfully tired now...wnet to collect her from work and then straight on to the college...I left work at 3.45 and didn't ge to where we w ere going till 5.15 and I HATE driving :| I am just about ready to hit the sack now!!!


MM will get in. They would be mad not to accept her.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just got home from a day downtown and haven't caught up yet, but wanted to share the wonderful package from our dear Susan that arrived in the mail today for my niece's soon to arrive baby girl. It's such an exquisite little cardigan. I know they are going to love it.


It is a lovely piece of work. Our Susan is lovely herself - so prolific with her knitting, and so generous.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. We are having another night in. It's been such a busy day at the kingdom. I'm still walking good without a stick. I've come on a treat.
> 
> I've caught up and I'm glad to see Londy home
> 
> ...


Susan I never have problems with Paypal as I have my credit card registered with them. In fact, when someone paid me Paypal put the money straight into my credit card account. Normally they take money out. I buy much more than I sell!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Saxy how are you doing ??Miss you. Are you feeling well or just very busy??
> 
> Purly I am sorry I don't get on here as often as I would like ATM. I am desperately trying to complete all the paperwork that needs doing before Christmas AND get ready for Christmas. DH has finally woken up to the fact that the house is a tip and people are coming. His idea of tidying is to move things from one place to another, so I'm actually working twice as hard to keep things clear! I do not have space on a single table and very little on the kitchen worktops!
> 
> Whoops, gotta go - have to pick someone up for a meeting.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:04 am EST and 7'C (45'F). Wierd weather. Yesterday was ice pellets and freezing rain, today it is going up to 10'C (50'F) before dropping like a stone tonight.
I have too many WIPs, I'm running out of needles and hooks, I'm trying to get a couple of things done for Christmas, I've got a couple of things to ship out, I have a package of Christmas cards just sitting unopened and I haven't done anything for the office potluck. And I still don't know what we're doing for Christmas. I feel so unorganized.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Susan I never have problems with Paypal as I have my credit card registered with them. In fact, when someone paid me Paypal put the money straight into my credit card account. Normally they take money out. I buy much more than I sell!


I did the same thing. Paypal keeps emailing me that they need a bank account and I keep ignoring them.
I've never tried to use Paypal in a different country.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we just came back to the room be so DH needed you know what.....we are going out again or so he says. We started off at EPCOT this morning and ended up at Altemonte springs shopping mall.... I bough a lovely handbag, which I shall show you all the next time we meet.....
> 
> Purple...what have you been buying a new computer for? Did your other one break?


I love EPCOT centre. The Canadian pavilion is a hoot. Never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> No problem re texts...I tend to send them whilst on train home. I'm in the car tomorrow so may not be quite so good at texting :roll:
> The day went well. Have been intermitent as have been skyping my sis in Oz and my Dad. He's amazing...I taught him how to skype just two Saturdays ago!


That's great. Love technology when it helps everyone keep in touch.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning Angie is out of surgery and doing good will post more later
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Pass on a gentle hug from me


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone. Is going into the mid 50's here today then by the weekend we are back to cold and ugly weather.Up early today again. Lots to do. Have to buy a special plug for the concentrator today so I can use it.DH will eventually be on home dialysis, but until his fistula is working we are stuck going to dialysis place.
> 
> Nitzi did you get your second hat finished yet???Are you expecting bad weather this weekend like we are???Drive safe.
> 
> Well I need to shower and such and get ready for the doctor visit this am. Hope everyone has a most pleasant day. Love Purly


It sounds like you need a second house for just all the equipment.
Still working on the 2nd hat, it's a little slower because I'm trying out a slightly different design. I'm trying to make the hood part a little thicker, like the hat. I found the wind goes through the hood too much right now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> What a gloomy day it's been today? Been out with DD& her 2 year old went to see my other DD who works for a family, she also has a 2 year old. So there I was with 4 children under 4 years old, the noise was horrendous! I love them all dearly but could not wait to get home to my cat!
> Going to my WI tonight, they are having a Christmas craft sale. They have also arranged for the local Rock choir to entertain them, I am in that too. So I shall have to stand there and sing to all my WI friends who didn't know I am in the choir, hope they don't hear my terrible voice.
> We are also singing in WOOLWICH tomorrow but I am giving that a miss.


I'm glad your head is better.
I have 7 furbaby cats. They are great company.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to sign off. Driving to work today is going to be a pleasure. 
Have a great day.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi and bye Xiang, been booking Londy and my tickets to USA this evening. All very exciting. Love and hugs and catch you soon xxxx


Wish you could detour here as well, but that is a bit of a stretch - I am just a little ......... Mildly jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> ps say hello to your sister for me xx


I have done that. She has a friend who has recently moved from the UK to Adelaide, but I haven't met her yet ....... But I am guessing I will, at some stage


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I do...it's nice to be handed wool to knit with. It's just that I am very tired at the moment. Once i get going I will be okay :thumbup: Thanks for the thoughts though :-D
> 
> And so glad you are getting back to 'normal' now you have sorted out your meds :thumbup:


I am happy that you want to make these gloves, if you get the correct pattern, they will be a perfect project for you to do, until you can get some rest xxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Definitely+26F!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And from me, too.


and me.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> What a lovely place to be. I just "dipped" into the posts here and it is so lovely not to read angst ridden or angry posts, you are all so supportive of each other it is like coming home to a caring family


Hi Gillian. We really are one big happy family here. After all we have so much in common! Many of us have met up and found that instant rapport that is so wonderful.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Thanks, I had a great day yesterday ( my b/day) as my son who has been deployed phoned and used up all his phone minutes talking to me! He now has to wait until Sunday to talk to his partner. I also found out that he is in a safe-ish place, so one happy mum


What a lovely birthday present. And bless your son for doing what he does. In all the Christmas rush I will spare thoughts for all our servicemen in danger.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Purple, it is wonderful to be able to stay awake for an entire day again. I have missed doing my different activities.
> I always take it easy (when I can), when are you getting a rest???
> 
> I have youngest DD home from Uni, for a couple of months. We are going to visit MIL today, and I need to get some appropriate coloured makeup for a Horror themed 24th birthday party (2nd youngest DD) on Saturday night - I might put pics up, depending on what mine & DD's makeup turns out. I will post some of the other costumes, if the guests dress up, though.
> ...


that sounds fun. How to stay young, in mind at least!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I love having my GD's also, the older girls are much easier to have now, as the youngest of one family has just turned 5. The second family are 2 & 4 years, so they are still a bit of hard work, and the silence (if I can get DH to turn tv off) is golden & pure bliss - if the neighbourhood dogs are quiet as well :lol:


don't get me started on the neighbour's dog!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls, we just came back to the room be so DH needed you know what.....we are going out again or so he says. We started off at EPCOT this morning and ended up at Altemonte springs shopping mall.... I bough a lovely handbag, which I shall show you all the next time we meet.....
> 
> Purple...what have you been buying a new computer for? Did your other one break?


new handbag. Yeah! I haven't had one for months!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wish you could detour here as well, but that is a bit of a stretch - I am just a little ......... Mildly jealous :mrgreen:


No you're not. You're like me, devilishly jealous but happy for them.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a warm Erie, is 56 degrees F. This is great except that by the weekend it will be bitterly cold with wind and snow and ice. Double yuk!!!!!! Off in awhile to take DH to hospital for some tests doctor ordered. Will be there a couple hours so taking my knitting with me and should get alot done on my poncho. The further along I get with it the more I love it.

GS can't wait to see your new handbag. I do love purses. What color did you get.????Wish I was there i Florida with you and Albert. So does DH.

Purple sent you a pm. Can't wait to meet up with you and Londy.

Gillian nice to meet you. We are best pals here and we are a family. You won't meet any nicer folks anywhere. We laugh alot and are supportive of one another. We are all a bit mad, but in a good way. Hope to see you back again.Happy belated Birthday to you and glad your son is in a safe zone.

Chrissy you brave soul to be surrounded by so many little ones. I love children, but they do tire me out after a time. They have the energy and I have very little.lol I do love to sit and watch all the things they say and do however.Glad you got to see your DDs.

Saxy know this is a busy time of year for you dear. Don't worry to much about the house being a tip. Folks are coming to see you, not how neat and tidy things are. Just glad to know you are okay.

Nitzi enjoy having clear road to work today. I think we are both getting hit with the same storm this weekend. Can't wait to see new hat and how you changed the pattern on it.Yes I need a bigger house to store all this equipment in. We are beginning to look like a medical supply store. lol

Londy waiting for stories of your travels. I imagine you are busy getting ready for the holidays?????

Pam yes, stay in and stay warm. I truly hate the cold and snow. I am a warm weather kinda girl. Have a great day knitting and just looking out the window.

Binky how is Angela doing. Hope everything went well for her.How does little Michael like the Christmas tree?????

Xiang you are starting to sound like your old self. Glad to know you are doing so much better.Take care dear.

Lifeline when will MM hear if she has been accepted to the school she would like to attend???Hope you get a chance to catch up with yourself soon. So glad your Dad picked up on using skype so quickly. Hope things are going well or at least better.

Polly haven't heard from you in a little while. Hope things are going well.

Jynx how are you???Getting worried about you. Haven't seen you on in a few days. Hope it is just because you are so busy and nothing else health wise that is.

Well I need to get ready for another day of running. I truly would like a few days at home to get the little decorating done that I am doing and figure out menus for the holidays for DH and myself. I like to be fully stocked so I don't end up running to the store all the time for forgotten items. Hope to be back later. Hugs around, Purly


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Saxy how are you doing ??Miss you. Are you feeling well or just very busy??
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from a grey and windy Surrey. It was lovely and bright this morning while Mr P swept the leaves up. There has been a lot of wind and flooding in the North of the country, it's not too bad down here in the South (at the moment)

Hope everyone is staying safe and keeping warm. Xiang, hope you are not too warm.

Healing hugs to those who need them. xxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> It is a lovely piece of work. Our Susan is lovely herself - so prolific with her knitting, and so generous.


I completely agree!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning. It's 7:47a.m. and only 25F outside. Another cold but sunny day ahead for us. I've got to go get ready to go visit with my young friend and her mom (and the little boys). Her mom will be leaving to go back home to Georgia early next week, so this will be my last chance to see her before she leaves. She's a lovely lady so I'm always happy when she's out visiting. Been working on knitting up some knitting gifts. Should be finished up with that soon.

Hope everyone has a good day/evening.

xxxooo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Just got back from our WI fair, full of very nice things to buy, also get ideas! Our Rock Choir was a great success, lots of WI members were talking about joining and then some of my Rockie friendsbwant to join the WI! Got another 'gig' tomorrow night, not sure about that, it's so cold. I am off to bed now after a busy day. Sleep tight maybe talk tomorrow


So glad it all went well and your groups are mixing, always good when that happens, more friends making more friends!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Wish you could detour here as well, but that is a bit of a stretch - I am just a little ......... Mildly jealous :mrgreen:


Well, never say never!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just dropped by to do catch up, so glad everyone is jogging along ok, hang in there girls!!! Have been really busy sewing as I have made some sales on ebay and have just had another order for one of my childrens' aprons, it's all going in the kitty for next years trip!!! Lotsa love to you all xxxxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Just dropped by to do catch up, so glad everyone is jogging along ok, hang in there girls!!! Have been really busy sewing as I have made some sales on ebay and have just had another order for one of my childrens' aprons, it's all going in the kitty for next years trip!!! Lotsa love to you all xxxxxx


That's great, June. Happy knitting!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello all. 

Londy how wonderful that orders are coming in...it's great for the kitty. 

My Dad is doing well with the skyping...but it is the only thing he can do on the computer (apart from turning it on). I tried explaining how to to do an update whilst skyping the other night...that's fun :roll: Any way DH and I saw him at the weekend and DH did an overhaul on the computer for him so it should keep him going for a while.

Glad to see that you are feeling a lot better Xiang.

Purley hope you manage to fit all the medical equipment in...cover it with a few Christmas decorations and knit hats and jackets for it all...make it look like it belongs there :-D 

How is Linky coming along? Hope she is making a good recovery. Give her my love.

Susan hope you rae having a good day today, looking forward to reading your nightly report :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Finally finished this for Charlotte in NZ, just have to make some itty bitty clothes for the baby now!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Charlotte is going to love them :-D Hope you get sent some great pictures of her opening them up.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

That dolly in the crib set is soooo cute, you are lucky to have a little GD to knit things for, even if she is so far away. I adore all my GS but they only appreciate things with wheels! 

Hope you have got over your trip last weekend, it sounded great. I went down the Rhine for a few hours once & always said I would go again one day.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That dolly in the crib set is soooo cute, you are lucky to have a little GD to knit things for, even if she is so far away. I adore all my GS but they only appreciate things with wheels!
> 
> Hope you have got over your trip last weekend, it sounded great. I went down the Rhine for a few hours once & always said I would go again one day.


You really should Chrissy, it's another world! I sympathise with you about having only boys, they are wonderful but it _is_ lovely to knit for little girls. sadly the six year old is beyond that not already but I'll find _something_ she'll wear!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris wrote:
Sorry me again....meant to say my head is ok now, thank goodness. Thank you those of you who asked, I just hope I don't do that again. Wouldn't have minded if I had had more than tea to drink

[quote Xiang]Did you get dehydrated, to get your headache? I am glad you are better now, and hope you don't allow it to happen again.[/quote]

Chris, I have only just re-read my part of this posting, and can see how you might form the opinion that I am a nasty toad!!! I am not really, but words seem to just fall out of my mouth, and apparently off the end of my stylus, and they he'd until they think it might just have become too late to change the wording, so that it is more like I wanted them to say. I actually meant to ask if you had a migraine, & that I hope you stay headache free for quite a while


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

I had a bad fall last week landing in the road and banged my head badly. I was not knocked out so had a cup of tea, of course, and carried on. The headache started the next day for 5 days. I would have taken anyone else to hosp but I wasn't going myself. I'm fine now, perhaps it might have knocked my brain into working a bit quicker!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finally finished this for Charlotte in NZ, just have to make some itty bitty clothes for the baby now!!


Absolutely beautiful, Charlotte will adore it. xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finally finished this for Charlotte in NZ, just have to make some itty bitty clothes for the baby now!!


That is so cute!!!! If I start now I might be able to make that before Lily is a year old :roll: :roll:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> No you're not. You're like me, devilishly jealous but happy for them.


Yep, we are living vicariously through these pages of posted excitement ...... Hahahaha


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello I am not feeling so well today as my ears and throat are really hurting me I really hope that I don't make Lily sick since I was just there yesterday.

I am going to go put dinner on and lay down until it is ready
Love and Hugs
Binky


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and windy Surrey. It was lovely and bright this morning while Mr P swept the leaves up. There has been a lot of wind and flooding in the North of the country, it's not too bad down here in the South (at the moment)
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe and keeping warm. Xiang, hope you are not too warm.
> 
> Healing hugs to those who need them. xxx


No Purple, we are not too warm here ATM, I have been contemplating switching the heater on, we are getting a very cold weather system; and I think it is coming from the Antarctic. I am back to wearing my lovely warm possum mix yarn, knitted slippers and my winter dressing gown. When I get dressed, I have my hand made socks, track pants (unless I am leaving the house, then it is jeans), and one of my nice warm jumpers. The outfit might even include one of my hats


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I had a bad fall last week landing in the road and banged my head badly. I was not knocked out so had a cup of tea, of course, and carried on. The headache started the next day for 5 days. I would have taken anyone else to hosp but I wasn't going myself. I'm fine now, perhaps it might have knocked my brain into working a bit quicker!


OMG - you had a case of delayed concussion ....... And that is very dangerous, much more dangerous than instant onset concussion. I am so glad that your headache has gone now; but if it returns in the next few days, will you get a check up, just in case


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finally finished this for Charlotte in NZ, just have to make some itty bitty clothes for the baby now!!


That is so cute ....... and fiddly, Charlotte will have hours of fun with it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> That dolly in the crib set is soooo cute, you are lucky to have a little GD to knit things for, even if she is so far away. I adore all my GS but they only appreciate things with wheels!
> 
> Hope you have got over your trip last weekend, it sounded great. I went down the Rhine for a few hours once & always said I would go again one day.


You could put the cradle on wheels :lol: :lol: :shock:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> You could put the cradle on wheels :lol: :lol: :shock:


Now that's an idea! Maybe one day I will have a GD, hope my girls don't read thatLolX


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I am not feeling so well today as my ears and throat are really hurting me I really hope that I don't make Lily sick since I was just there yesterday.
> 
> I am going to go put dinner on and lay down until it is ready
> Love and Hugs
> Binky


Oh Binky, sorry that you are not well. You could use warm oil (place small container of oil in your pocket & use when it reaches body temperature), and salt water gargles for the throat ........ and you might have a shortened episode of ear & throat pain


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> That is so cute!!!! If I start now I might be able to make that before Lily is a year old :roll: :roll:


I'll make her one!! Wanted to make her something so let me do that?!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I am not feeling so well today as my ears and throat are really hurting me I really hope that I don't make Lily sick since I was just there yesterday.
> 
> I am going to go put dinner on and lay down until it is ready
> Love and Hugs
> Binky


Oh bless you honey! I really hope you feel beter very soon. Healing gentle hugs coming your way!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> That is so cute ....... and fiddly, Charlotte will have hours of fun with it


Thanks Judi, I sure hope so!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You could put the cradle on wheels :lol: :lol: :shock:


Hmmm, now _there's_ a thought!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Goodnight ladies, am off to bed now. Love you all lots and lots!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Now that's an idea! Maybe one day I will have a GD, hope my girls don't read thatLolX


I have 5 GD's and no DS's - sometimes these girls are tomboys & other times they are the quintessential girls. It is so much fun watching them change from a rough & tumble child, one minute, and gentle little girls, the next.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Goodnight ladies, am off to bed now. Love you all lots and lots!! xxxxxxx


Good night Londy, sleep well


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Xiang said:


> I have 5 GD's and no DS's - sometimes these girls are tomboys & other times they are the quintessential girls. It is so much fun watching them change from a rough & tumble child, one minute, and gentle little girls, the next.


Well one of my GS goes with his mum when she looks after 2 little girls. Yesterday I walked into their playroom and the girls were asking Oscar (2) which dress he wanted. He choose the pink ballet dress, he did look cute, his little cousin, who was visiting, was not having a dress on though. I shall have to make some dressing up clothes for the boys next year, although I think that the pink ballet dress will take some beating.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Night night girls, I am so cold I am going to bed, it's early for me. See you tomorrow, sleep well. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> No Purple, we are not too warm here ATM, I have been contemplating switching the heater on, we are getting a very cold weather system; and I think it is coming from the Antarctic. I am back to wearing my lovely warm possum mix yarn, knitted slippers and my winter dressing gown. When I get dressed, I have my hand made socks, track pants (unless I am leaving the house, then it is jeans), and one of my nice warm jumpers. The outfit might even include one of my hats


That doesn't sound very summery, so keep cosy them. Its very cold and windy here tonight.

Wish we could whizz by you on our way to the USA., little Xiang has per passport ready. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Night night girls, I am so cold I am going to bed, it's early for me. See you tomorrow, sleep well. Xx


Sleep well CHris.xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well one of my GS goes with his mum when she looks after 2 little girls. Yesterday I walked into their playroom and the girls were asking Oscar (2) which dress he wanted. He choose the pink ballet dress, he did look cute, his little cousin, who was visiting, was not having a dress on though. I shall have to make some dressing up clothes for the boys next year, although I think that the pink ballet dress will take some beating.


My gs loved to wear a cloak and a mask.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hello ladies, well I and DH have had an interesing day. My Blood Pressure has taken off today for no apparent reason. It started this morning when I was getting ready to take DH to hospital for his tests. To make a long story short, ended up in ER for 4 hours. Sent me home BP was lower, but it has creep up at times. They said if it hit 220 to come back to the ER. I have talked to my regular doctor and hopefully will see her on Monday for a follow up. To take it easy for next couple of days. That is all I seem to do. Take it easy and am getting nothing done. Triple yuk!!!!!

Binky so sorry you are feeling ill. Hopefully little Lilly will be fine.If Mom is nursing her she is getting lots of things that will protect her. Hope you feel muchh better tomorrow.

Londy love the tiny doll and cradle. Charlotte will just love it. Also so glad you are getting orders from your Etsy store.You do beautiful work.

Purple it is getting miserably cold here. Snow is on the way. Was in the 60's this morning and now it is in the 30's.

Gillian your story made me laugh outloud. I could see that happening to me.

Lifeline glad you can now skype with your Dad or he with you.Soon the weekend will be here and hopedully you can get in a little R&R.

Chrissy cute story about your little DGS and the pink tutu. Made me smile.

Xiang you must be really cold to wear so many items to keep warm. I mistakenly thought this was your summer and it would be very warm there. Can you turn on your house furnace????Take care.

GS hope you and DH had a great day. Thinking of you.

Jynx understand you in Texas are having terrible snow and ice storms. Stay in and be warm dear.

Hope everyone is doing well. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finally finished this for Charlotte in NZ, just have to make some itty bitty clothes for the baby now!!


That is adorable, Londy. Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, well I and DH have had an interesing day. My Blood Pressure has taken off today for no apparent reason. It started this morning when I was getting ready to take DH to hospital for his tests. To make a long story short, ended up in ER for 4 hours. Sent me home BP was lower, but it has creep up at times. They said if it hit 220 to come back to the ER. I have talked to my regular doctor and hopefully will see her on Monday for a follow up. To take it easy for next couple of days. That is all I seem to do. Take it easy and am getting nothing done. Triple yuk!!!!!
> 
> Binky so sorry you are feeling ill. Hopefully little Lilly will be fine.If Mom is nursing her she is getting lots of things that will protect her. Hope you feel muchh better tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, Purly - please get the rest you need. I hope your BP stays down for you. That's scary.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I am not feeling so well today as my ears and throat are really hurting me I really hope that I don't make Lily sick since I was just there yesterday.
> 
> I am going to go put dinner on and lay down until it is ready
> Love and Hugs
> Binky


That's not good. Please rest up so you don't get any worse. I hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. It's been a sort of lazy day today. If we,d been in the villa I'd have stayed in and knitted but I don't feel like staying in an hotel room.....never mind we've had a look at some outlets and went down to Disney for lunch, I'm pleased to be in my bed now. 

I spoke with GS2 today on FaceTime . He was over the moon. He said he was a bit upset last night and I asked why....he said because we usually picked them up on a Wednesday from school

Truth is....don't laugh....I'm having a good time but I'm so homesick......it's been 86F today and I wish I could bring the warmth home to you all, especially for your bones...

I'm going to catch up now, love you all.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That doesn't sound very summery, so keep cosy them. Its very cold and windy here tonight.
> 
> Wish we could whizz by you on our way to the USA., little Xiang has per passport ready. xxx


I wish so too, but it would be an awfully long trip - it would be great though, wouldn't it xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Ha ha reminds me of a friend of mine who did a quick tidy by throwing everything into a cupboard,,,, and you guessed it---the door sprung open just as they sat down for a meal and every single thing in the cupboard cascaded out.


That sounds like my house...I think saxy and me would make good neighbours....if folk don't like it, then, don't come! That's what I say


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finally finished this for Charlotte in NZ, just have to make some itty bitty clothes for the baby now!!


They are gorgeous Londy just like you


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, well I and DH have had an interesing day. My Blood Pressure has taken off today for no apparent reason. It started this morning when I was getting ready to take DH to hospital for his tests. To make a long story short, ended up in ER for 4 hours. Sent me home BP was lower, but it has creep up at times. They said if it hit 220 to come back to the ER. I have talked to my regular doctor and hopefully will see her on Monday for a follow up. To take it easy for next couple of days. That is all I seem to do. Take it easy and am getting nothing done. Triple yuk!!!!!
> 
> Binky so sorry you are feeling ill. Hopefully little Lilly will be fine.If Mom is nursing her she is getting lots of things that will protect her. Hope you feel muchh better tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Purly, maybe if you sat & relaxed with some knitting or crochet (if your fingers aren't too sore) it can be as good as meditation. Another thing that might help you, would be a therapeutic massage, if you could find a really good therapist.

As for the weather, we have just gone into summer; but it is very changeable. We can experience 5 seasonal changes in a day, can have a heat wave lasting anything up to a fortnight, followed by wet, wintery weather. The temperature will begin to rise again in a few days, then in the evenings we get relief with the arrival,of the sea breeze coming from the Southern ocean, and travelling up the Spencer's Gulf - I live near the top of this body of water


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> LondonChris wrote:
> Sorry me again....meant to say my head is ok now, thank goodness. Thank you those of you who asked, I just hope I don't do that again. Wouldn't have minded if I had had more than tea to drink
> 
> Chris, I have only just re-read my part of this posting, and can see how you might form the opinion that I am a nasty toad!!! I am not really, but words seem to just fall out of my mouth, and apparently off the end of my stylus, and they he'd until they think it might just have become too late to change the wording, so that it is more like I wanted them to say. I actually meant to ask if you had a migraine, & that I hope you stay headache free for quite a while


Judi..... Don't be silly haha. There,s no toad in you. We know what you mean. No need for apologies love xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello I am not feeling so well today as my ears and throat are really hurting me I really hope that I don't make Lily sick since I was just there yesterday.
> 
> I am going to go put dinner on and lay down until it is ready
> Love and Hugs
> Binky


Sorry you aren't so well Bonny lass. Do you need a hug? From us all? I know it's futile but have you thought of trying to rest up a bit?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's been a sort of lazy day today. If we,d been in the villa I'd have stayed in and knitted but I don't feel like staying in an hotel room.....never mind we've had a look at some outlets and went down to Disney for lunch, I'm pleased to be in my bed now.
> 
> I spoke with GS2 today on FaceTime . He was over the moon. He said he was a bit upset last night and I asked why....he said because we usually picked them up on a Wednesday from school
> 
> ...


DH & I were supposed to be away for a fortnight, a few Christmas' ago, we travelled to our destination & looked around at different things in the first week, and enjoyed ourselves. At the beginning of the second week, we packed everything back into our car, got in, had a little chat about where to go next ...... Then cut our holiday short, cos we were missing our children, and the grand children. It was just lucky that we hadn't formally booked anything prior to going away, cos we would have lost quite a bit of money.

You are allowed to be missing the kids, and your home, it is totally normal.,

I am going to lie down now, just feeling a lot tired, so I need to have a nap, then I will be continuing to tidy up my sewing room so that I can begin to get some sewing done xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

We'll, I'm all caught up. You,ve been a right chatty lot today...I'm pleased I can go on KP while I'm away.

DS has just sent a list of things he woul like us to get for his boat! As it's so much cheaper out here. I have passed the gmail onto DH 

Pulrly I don't like the idea that you end up in hospital...I wish like was easier for you both. Love you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey.

Pearlie, I do hope you can get yoyur bp under control. Do as the doctor says and take it very very easy.

Binky hope you feel better soon, snuggle up and keep warm.

Londy, hope you get lots of orders for your ebay stuff, it is so lovely.

WI sewing group here this morning so I had better get my skates on get myself organized. Have a good day everyone. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a grey and windy Surrey. It was lovely and bright this morning while Mr P swept the leaves up. There has been a lot of wind and flooding in the North of the country, it's not too bad down here in the South (at the moment)
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe and keeping warm. Xiang, hope you are not too warm.
> 
> Healing hugs to those who need them. xxx


Shoreham, just down the road from us, is on alert, as is Shoreham Airport.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I had a bad fall last week landing in the road and banged my head badly. I was not knocked out so had a cup of tea, of course, and carried on. The headache started the next day for 5 days. I would have taken anyone else to hosp but I wasn't going myself. I'm fine now, perhaps it might have knocked my brain into working a bit quicker!


we never look after ourselves as well as we look after others. That's why we spend a lot of time here lecturing each other! We care.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> You could put the cradle on wheels :lol: :lol: :shock:


I once knitted a motor bike -but the wheels didn't turn. It was quite small and my young sons loved it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have 5 GD's and no DS's - sometimes these girls are tomboys & other times they are the quintessential girls. It is so much fun watching them change from a rough & tumble child, one minute, and gentle little girls, the next.


That reminds me of watching my son of about 9 playing in the mud in the garden with his visiting step-sister of 14. She was wearing make-up and looked too grown-up when she arrived. Not for long! They were very close , and looked like twins at one stage.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> That sounds like my house...I think saxy and me would make good neighbours....if folk don't like it, then, don't come! That's what I say


My visitors won't mind, but I do!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking out of my window I think I'm on a time-slip. The sky is wall-to-wall blue and the sun is shining. Only the cold lets it down.

However, along the road in Shoreham the High Street is flooded and the car showroom is full of water.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Well one of my GS goes with his mum when she looks after 2 little girls. Yesterday I walked into their playroom and the girls were asking Oscar (2) which dress he wanted. He choose the pink ballet dress, he did look cute, his little cousin, who was visiting, was not having a dress on though. I shall have to make some dressing up clothes for the boys next year, although I think that the pink ballet dress will take some beating.


My GS used to love to dress up girly when he was young but would die rather than do it now, it's been interesting watching the change!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, well I and DH have had an interesing day. My Blood Pressure has taken off today for no apparent reason. It started this morning when I was getting ready to take DH to hospital for his tests. To make a long story short, ended up in ER for 4 hours. Sent me home BP was lower, but it has creep up at times. They said if it hit 220 to come back to the ER. I have talked to my regular doctor and hopefully will see her on Monday for a follow up. To take it easy for next couple of days. That is all I seem to do. Take it easy and am getting nothing done. Triple yuk!!!!!
> 
> Oh sweetie, I'm sorry you had a bad day, hope it wasn't the thought of Mrs P and I coming over that sent your BP sky-high!!! Hope it was just a little glitch and you are back to normal by the time you read this! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. It's been a sort of lazy day today. If we,d been in the villa I'd have stayed in and knitted but I don't feel like staying in an hotel room.....never mind we've had a look at some outlets and went down to Disney for lunch, I'm pleased to be in my bed now.
> 
> I spoke with GS2 today on FaceTime . He was over the moon. He said he was a bit upset last night and I asked why....he said because we usually picked them up on a Wednesday from school
> 
> ...


Well, enjoy the warmth while you can honey, it's pretty damned cold and horrible here, you're not missing a thing - apart from the GSs, of course! Have fun, love you! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Purly, maybe if you sat & relaxed with some knitting or crochet (if your fingers aren't too sore) it can be as good as meditation. Another thing that might help you, would be a therapeutic massage, if you could find a really good therapist.
> 
> As for the weather, we have just gone into summer; but it is very changeable. We can experience 5 seasonal changes in a day, can have a heat wave lasting anything up to a fortnight, followed by wet, wintery weather. The temperature will begin to rise again in a few days, then in the evenings we get relief with the arrival,of the sea breeze coming from the Southern ocean, and travelling up the Spencer's Gulf - I live near the top of this body of water


"Four seasons in one day 
Lying in the depths of your imagination 
Worlds above and worlds below 
The sun shines on the black clouds hanging over the domain 
Even when you're feeling warm 
The temperature could drop away 
Like four seasons in one day"
Acknowledgement to Neil Finn!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> We'll, I'm all caught up. You,ve been a right chatty lot today...I'm pleased I can go on KP while I'm away.
> 
> DS has just sent a list of things he woul like us to get for his boat! As it's so much cheaper out here. I have passed the gmail onto DH
> 
> Pulrly I don't like the idea that you end up in hospital...I wish like was easier for you both. Love you.


We are also pleased you can keep up with us, we get homesick for _you_!!!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's calm and quiet, no precipitation expected.
I knit about 6 stitches last night. At this speed I'm getting nothing done. I did sit for several hours with my knitting in my hands. Does that count?


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That reminds me of watching my son of about 9 playing in the mud in the garden with his visiting step-sister of 14. She was wearing make-up and looked too grown-up when she arrived. Not for long! They were very close , and looked like twins at one stage.


My parents always got upset when I played with the boys and their toy cars and metal garage. I never wanted to play with the girls and their dolls.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's calm and quiet, no precipitation expected.
> I knit about 6 stitches last night. At this speed I'm getting nothing done. I did sit for several hours with my knitting in my hands. Does that count?


If you found it relaxing and comforting then, yes, it certainly does count!! Good morning Nitzi!


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Purly, maybe if you sat & relaxed with some knitting or crochet (if your fingers aren't too sore) it can be as good as meditation. Another thing that might help you, would be a therapeutic massage, if you could find a really good therapist.
> 
> As for the weather, we have just gone into summer; but it is very changeable. We can experience 5 seasonal changes in a day, can have a heat wave lasting anything up to a fortnight, followed by wet, wintery weather. The temperature will begin to rise again in a few days, then in the evenings we get relief with the arrival,of the sea breeze coming from the Southern ocean, and travelling up the Spencer's Gulf - I live near the top of this body of water


That sounds like a really nice place to be. I loved when we lived on the shore of Lake Ontario. There was always a breeze.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hello ladies, well I and DH have had an interesing day. My Blood Pressure has taken off today for no apparent reason. It started this morning when I was getting ready to take DH to hospital for his tests. To make a long story short, ended up in ER for 4 hours. Sent me home BP was lower, but it has creep up at times. They said if it hit 220 to come back to the ER. I have talked to my regular doctor and hopefully will see her on Monday for a follow up. To take it easy for next couple of days. That is all I seem to do. Take it easy and am getting nothing done. Triple yuk!!!!!
> 
> Binky so sorry you are feeling ill. Hopefully little Lilly will be fine.If Mom is nursing her she is getting lots of things that will protect her. Hope you feel muchh better tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Put your feet up with your knitting and relax. I hope you stay out of the ER.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Finally finished this for Charlotte in NZ, just have to make some itty bitty clothes for the baby now!!


That is so cute. I love things that convert.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

I have to run now.
Have a great day. 
Healing thoughts to all my friends who are under the weather. 
Stay safe and warm.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a bitterly cold (at least to me)Pa. They are calling for a few inches of snow. DH is taking the LIft to dialysis today, so I can rest. BP still up and down, Hope all the UK girls are doing well in the winter storm that has hit you. Read where some pces are being evacuated. Please everyone stay safe.

GS does sound like you are having a grand time and glad the weather is nice and warm for you. No matter where we go there is nothing else like home and where our hearts are.

Purple have fun with all the WI ladies today. I imagine you are putting the finishing touches on all the plans for Wednesday's craft fair.

Londy just love the little doll and cradle. I would make some for my little nieces, but my crocheting skills are somewhat lacking for anything so complicated. You and Purple are wonders dear with all the talents you have.

Nitzi if you were relaxed and got pleasure from just the needles in your hands that is just fine. We don't always have to be productive I am finding out. Hope your roads are clear for your drive into work.

Saxy I sincerely hope you are in no danger from the flooding. Worried for you and the other girls. I think it is kinda funny that we worry how neat and tidy things are, when those visiting with us could care less. True friends just want to see us, not our housekeeping skills. Take pressure off yourself love and don't stress over it.

Binky hope both you and Linky are feeling better today. You need a vacation I think to regroup your energy. Maybe after the holidays are over.

Xiang you do sound tired Judi, hope you get a good rest in. It is time for us to just feel good for a change. Trying my best here to do just that, but positive thinking I am finding out doesn't always work to well. lol

Jynx hope you are in and warm and safe. I am sure you are in the middle of the ice storm that has hit Texas. Please let us know if you are alright???Hope your electricity is working okay???????

Chrissy hello hope you are safe and sound along with Gillian. Don't know where you ladies live in the UK but hope you are safe.

Pam hope you enjoyed your visit with friend's Mom. It is always lovely when you get to spend time with someone you enjoy and don't see very often.

Well going to go get my second cup of cappacino and peruse the forum. Love to all. Purly


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a bitterly cold (at least to me)Pa. They are calling for a few inches of snow. DH is taking the LIft to dialysis today, so I can rest. BP still up and down, Hope all the UK girls are doing well in the winter storm that has hit you. Read where some pces are being evacuated. Please everyone stay safe.
> 
> Saxy I sincerely hope you are in no danger from the flooding. Worried for you and the other girls. I think it is kinda funny that we worry how neat and tidy things are, when those visiting with us could care less. True friends just want to see us, not our housekeeping skills. Take pressure off yourself love and don't stress over it.
> 
> ...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll make her one!! Wanted to make her something so let me do that?!!


aww you are so sweet!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny and frosty Surrey.
> 
> Pearlie, I do hope you can get yoyur bp under control. Do as the doctor says and take it very very easy.
> 
> ...


definately snuggling up and keeping warm we have ice and snow here today I don't like the ice and the snow is due later today 4 to 8 inches


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a bitterly cold (at least to me)Pa. They are calling for a few inches of snow. DH is taking the LIft to dialysis today, so I can rest. BP still up and down, Hope all the UK girls are doing well in the winter storm that has hit you. Read where some pces are being evacuated. Please everyone stay safe.
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

It's 24F here this a.m. A good day to stay in and knit!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Londy just love the little doll and cradle. I would make some for my little nieces, but my crocheting skills are somewhat lacking for anything so complicated. You and Purple are wonders dear with all the talents you have.
> 
> Hi Purly, glad you are able to relax a little today, sounds like you need it dear! I can't crochet!! The cradle bag is knitted and I am more than happy to share the pattern with you, it is very easy!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> definately snuggling up and keeping warm we have ice and snow here today I don't like the ice and the snow is due later today 4 to 8 inches


You stay warm and safe dear - and knit!!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy just love the little doll and cradle. I would make some for my little nieces, but my crocheting skills are somewhat lacking for anything so complicated. You and Purple are wonders dear with all the talents you have.
> ...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> yes please!


Coming your way hun!!! xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello girls. I'm home from ork and plan on staying home all eekend apart ftom grocery shopping...I really need a weekend of doing nothing! I've not stopped all day at wrok (managed a quick lunch break) we are so busy getting ready for the Xmas shows next week! Only one n half weeks to go...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

good afternoon from a very icy southern Indiana the baby's mom wants me to come and pick him up don't know if I can or not I don't do ice.......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

It's horrid hen you have to make that kind of decision :? 

How are you feeling today? And how is Linky?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello girls. I'm home from ork and plan on staying home all eekend apart ftom grocery shopping...I really need a weekend of doing nothing! I've not stopped all day at wrok (managed a quick lunch break) we are so busy getting ready for the Xmas shows next week! Only one n half weeks to go...


Well make sure you don't do too much housework, share it out and make sure you put your feet up and - knit!!!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> good afternoon from a very icy southern Indiana the baby's mom wants me to come and pick him up don't know if I can or not I don't do ice.......


Oh please say no if you are not confident, a fall on ice can be....well, you know!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well make sure you don't do too much housework, share it out and make sure you put your feet up and - knit!!!!!!


Will certainly be sharing the housework (I like sharing things and always share the house work :thumbup: ) It is the plan to put my feet up!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Will certainly be sharing the housework (I like sharing things and always share the house work :thumbup: ) It is the plan to put my feet up!


Good plan, Rebecca! :thumbup: I've got. Few things to do, but mostly need to get some WIPs finished up. Glad you gave a couple of days to unwind and relax.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> It's horrid hen you have to make that kind of decision :?
> 
> How are you feeling today? And how is Linky?


I feel a little better I have been able to rest somewhat and I have not talked to Linky today yet so I don't know how she is feeling today, and yes it is horrid when you have to make a decision like that and peoples lives are at risk she didn't like my response so she is bringing him to me I am a nervous wreck and will be until he is here.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Oh please say no if you are not confident, a fall on ice can be....well, you know!!!


all to well !!!!!!

:shock: 
she is bringing him to me I really hope she is careful!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Will certainly be sharing the housework (I like sharing things and always share the house work :thumbup: ) It is the plan to put my feet up!


Yay!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> all to well !!!!!!
> 
> :shock:
> she is bringing him to me I really hope she is careful!


Me too Binky, let us know when Michael is safely in your care!!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Coming your way hun!!! xxx


received with thanks xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> all to well !!!!!!
> 
> :shock:
> she is bringing him to me I really hope she is careful!


I hope she got there okay. And, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> My parents always got upset when I played with the boys and their toy cars and metal garage. I never wanted to play with the girls and their dolls.


I was the same, I actually think that I might have been a boy - until mum convinced me I was a girl - I still don't play like the girls here, play :shock:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> That sounds like a really nice place to be. I loved when we lived on the shore of Lake Ontario. There was always a breeze.


Come visit me, I have a spare bed for most of the year hahahaha

Mind you, I don't cook!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> "Four seasons in one day
> Lying in the depths of your imagination
> Worlds above and worlds below
> The sun shines on the black clouds hanging over the domain
> ...


This brings back memories, that I had forgotten about :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:20 am EST and 1'C (34'F). It's calm and quiet, no precipitation expected.
> I knit about 6 stitches last night. At this speed I'm getting nothing done. I did sit for several hours with my knitting in my hands. Does that count?


Definitely counts


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Put your feet up with your knitting and relax. I hope you stay out of the ER.


You don't even need to knit, just hold, and play with, your yarn xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I feel a little better I have been able to rest somewhat and I have not talked to Linky today yet so I don't know how she is feeling today, and yes it is horrid when you have to make a decision like that and peoples lives are at risk she didn't like my response so she is bringing him to me I am a nervous wreck and will be until he is here.


Sounds a little irresponsible of her, is this travel by foot or car -walking on ice, with a baby, would be hard enough; but driving would be horrific. I can't even imagine this scenario :XD:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> This brings back memories, that I had forgotten about :-D


Good ones, I hope!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good ones, I hope!!


Great memories form good times had :lol: :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello Bonny girls... We've come in early again because we are so tired. We've been and ordered DS some boat parts like hoses etc. really interesting NOT. We went to animal kingdom, saw a live show there then came away from there. DH didn't find it interesting! 

4days to go and then home. The weather temp has been 86. It's beautiful. We ate at the golden coral today. As much as you can eat and drink for seniors early bird, between 11 and 3pm. For $7.49. That's about £5, it's certainly value for money.

I'm getting like I do at home and can't get up on a morning.

I've been looking on line at my part of the country at home. Saltburn and Redcar. There's been mass flooding and cars floating away. Whitby too....I hope our house is ok.

I'm going to catch up now


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

London Girl said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Londy just love the little doll and cradle. I would make some for my little nieces, but my crocheting skills are somewhat lacking for anything so complicated. You and Purple are wonders dear with all the talents you have.
> ...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Have had a quiet day. New medication makes me very dizzy but rather that than high BP. I'll adapt to med over time.Getting very cold here, supposed to have lots of snow south of us and some snow here.Oh dear. I really hate the cold.Joints sure don't like it either.

GS I hope and pray everything is fine with your home. Can you contact your neighbor to see if they can give you any information. Glad you are enjoying your vacation. Can't believe you will be here only 4 more days.Perhaps we can facetime this weekend??????Let me know dear.

Lifeline glad to know you will be resting this weekend.You surely deserve some down time. Yes delegate out the work to family.

Binky sorry it is so icy there. Can't understand Michael's mother.Taking the baby out,on icy roads. Let us know if he arrives okay???

Xiang are you feeling better????

Going to cuddle down on the couch ad watch a little tv. Hope everyone ha a good night. Love to all. Purly


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have had a quiet day. New medication makes me very dizzy but rather that than high BP. I'll adapt to med over time.Getting very cold here, supposed to have lots of snow south of us and some snow here.Oh dear. I really hate the cold.Joints sure don't like it either.
> 
> GS I hope and pray everything is fine with your home. Can you contact your neighbor to see if they can give you any information. Glad you are enjoying your vacation. Can't believe you will be here only 4 more days.Perhaps we can facetime this weekend??????Let me know dear.
> 
> ...


Hello Purly, we are all a right crew - worrying about each other, when so much is happening with ourselves. I am feeling really good now, still have problems staying awake sometimes, but I just reckon I am catching up on what I didn't have before. 
I have just finished doing my makeup for my DD's Horror themed birthday party. Now I can't wear my glasses, or blow my nose, without messing up my hard work. I have done the face of the Joker, from Batman. The hair spray colour is just a bonus :lol: :lol:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purly, we are all a right crew - worrying about each other, when so much is happening with ourselves. I am feeling really good now, still have problems staying awake sometimes, but I just reckon I am catching up on what I didn't have before.
> I have just finished doing my makeup for my DD's Horror themed birthday party. Now I can't wear my glasses, or blow my nose, without messing up my hard work. I have done the face of the Joker, from Batman. The hair spray colour is just a bonus :lol: :lol:


Hi Xiang,
Just showed this photo to GS as he wanted to see my friend in Australia. He thinks you're weird - wonder why? Enjoy your party. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey. LM ended up in my bed last night, but apart from stealing all the duvet we slept well.
Just had breakfast and we are now writing letters to everyone in the world!
Susan, glad you are enjoying your holiday, hope your house hasn't floated away. Enjoy your last few days.
Pearlie, hope those meds settle down soon and you feel better.
Everyone have a good week end. xxx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello All. Not long been up and just having breakfast.

My Mum is in hospital having had some strokes two weeks ago. I have been having daily up-dates from my Dad and last night he said she has now moved up to the rehab ward where she is coming on really well. She is being got up to do a lot of walking practice with a frame. But has a feed tube as she is unable to swallow correctly. She is doing lots of crochet, getting those hands moving...doesn't feel able to tackle knitting just yet. It sounds like she will be there a while yet...might be home for Christmas, but that's not certain.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Purple hadn't realised you were having the grands overnight...have lots of fun ith them.

Susan enjoy those last few days in the warmth. 

Purley hope you stop feeling dizzy soon.

Xiang enjoy the party...the make-up is fabulous.

Binky hope Michael arrive safely and that your health is greatly improved.

Hi Pam, Londy Jynx, Nitzy, Chrissy and Gillian.

Have a good day/night everyone!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The post has just arrived. There was a letter from the 6th form college I took MM to the other night. ****She has got a place***** as long as she gets good results in her summer exams. She is doing a happy dance right now...this is where she wanted to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Xiang,
> Just showed this photo to GS as he wanted to see my friend in Australia. He thinks you're weird - wonder why? Enjoy your party. xxxx


I will post a proper photo of myself, so you can show him, next time he is at your place, but I had a great time at the party. Next year I am having a costume as well.

I had to redo my face, when I got to my DD's house, and this one was the best I did. I started out trying to do the face of Coraline's other Mother, out of the movie Coraline - have you seen it? That face didn't work, so on take 4, I became "The Joker" of Heath Ledgers ilk

Ended up coming home earlier than I wanted, cos DH wanted to go home!!! I wanted to stay a lot longer, cos I wanted to spend time with 3 of my DD's


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a snowy Erie. Snow coating houses and streets, but not bad.DH and I have no where special we need to be today. Hooray!!!!! Will probably go to grocery store to pick up a few items and the drug store. Our BP monitor blew up last night and we need to get another one today.Going to make a fire and hopefully then sit and knit or read book while DH watches football on tv. Perfect day in my book.

Purple my DGGS used to steal the covers off me also. LOL I'd wake up shivering wondering what happened to all the covers to see a pile of blankets on the other side of the bed and he was so little to be able to do this.lol Enjoy having your DGKs with you today.

Xiang so glad you enjoyed yourself at the costume party. You look very scary in your makeup.Too bad your DH wanted to leave so early. Yes, we do worry about each other. That is only cause we genuinely care about one another.

Lifeline, so glad your Mum is coming along and is now in rehab. Is wonderful she can crochet. This will help her to keep her mind active and on point.Keep fingers crossed for her quick recovery and home for Christmas.Tell MM big congats from me on her admission being approved.

GS hope your hose is okay dear. Did you talk to your neighbors about it???? Whatever you do today have fun.

Hello to all the girls not yet on. Hope everyone is feeling good and has a good day.Purly


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Rebecca, double goode news, that's just what you need. Glad to hear your Mum is coming along and doing some crochet and tell MM that she is brilliant to get a place at the college. xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

DD came over this morning and took LM off to ballet and tap. GS decided he didn't want to go home so he is staying another night. This afternoon he helped me put up the Christmas tree and it took over 4 hours to hang all the decorations, but it now is smoothered and not a spare branch showing anywhere. I don't do tasteful and stick to a nice colour scheme, I just throw everything at it including the lovely plastic snowflakes I had when I was 7. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> DD came over this morning and took LM off to ballet and tap. GS decided he didn't want to go home so he is staying another night. This afternoon he helped me put up the Christmas tree and it took over 4 hours to hang all the decorations, but it now is smoothered and not a spare branch showing anywhere. I don't do tasteful and stick to a nice colour scheme, I just throw everything at it including the lovely plastic snowflakes I had when I was 7. xx


Hello Purple, thanks for the encouragement with my Mum and the congrats to MM...I will pass them on. 
How lovely GS helped with tree decoration...do you have real or artificial? Wow 4 hours to decorate :roll: Enjoy having GS another night.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a snowy Erie. Snow coating houses and streets, but not bad.DH and I have no where special we need to be today. Hooray!!!!! Will probably go to grocery store to pick up a few items and the drug store. Our BP monitor blew up last night and we need to get another one today.Going to make a fire and hopefully then sit and knit or read book while DH watches football on tv. Perfect day in my book.
> 
> Purple my DGGS used to steal the covers off me also. LOL I'd wake up shivering wondering what happened to all the covers to see a pile of blankets on the other side of the bed and he was so little to be able to do this.lol Enjoy having your DGKs with you today.
> 
> ...


So glad you get to spend a cosy day in when there is a sprinkling of snow on the ground...enjoy it!

Thanks for your thoughts on my Mum. And I will pass on the congrats to MM.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purly, we are all a right crew - worrying about each other, when so much is happening with ourselves. I am feeling really good now, still have problems staying awake sometimes, but I just reckon I am catching up on what I didn't have before.
> I have just finished doing my makeup for my DD's Horror themed birthday party. Now I can't wear my glasses, or blow my nose, without messing up my hard work. I have done the face of the Joker, from Batman. The hair spray colour is just a bonus :lol: :lol:


Glad you're feeling better. Great makeup job, Judi!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello All. Not long been up and just having breakfast.
> 
> My Mum is in hospital having had some strokes two weeks ago. I have been having daily up-dates from my Dad and last night he said she has now moved up to the rehab ward where she is coming on really well. She is being got up to do a lot of walking practice with a frame. But has a feed tube as she is unable to swallow correctly. She is doing lots of crochet, getting those hands moving...doesn't feel able to tackle knitting just yet. It sounds like she will be there a while yet...might be home for Christmas, but that's not certain.


Hi Rebecca. Sorry to hear about your mum. I will keep her in my prayers. Hugs to you!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Purple, thanks for the encouragement with my Mum and the congrats to MM...I will pass them on.
> How lovely GS helped with tree decoration...do you have real or artificial? Wow 4 hours to decorate :roll: Enjoy having GS another night.


We have an artificial one as DD, GS and I are allergic to pine needles.
Mr P is engrossed in one of the sales channels advertising a Singer Embroidery sewing machine. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The post has just arrived. There was a letter from the 6th form college I took MM to the other night. ****She has got a place***** as long as she gets good results in her summer exams. She is doing a happy dance right now...this is where she wanted to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


That's fantastic news, Rebecca. Well done MM! :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Rebecca. Sorry to hear about your mum. I will keep her in my prayers. Hugs to you!


Thanks Pam.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have an artificial one as DD, GS and I are allergic to pine needles.
> Mr P is engrossed in one of the sales channels advertising a Singer Embroidery sewing machine. xx


Never heard of anyone alergic to pine needles before. We too have artificial...it became too expensive to buy real.

Do you think he's considering a Xmas gift for a special someone in his life...good old Mr. P :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's fantastic news, Rebecca. Well done MM! :thumbup:


I will pass that on to MM.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> DD came over this morning and took LM off to ballet and tap. GS decided he didn't want to go home so he is staying another night. This afternoon he helped me put up the Christmas tree and it took over 4 hours to hang all the decorations, but it now is smoothered and not a spare branch showing anywhere. I don't do tasteful and stick to a nice colour scheme, I just throw everything at it including the lovely plastic snowflakes I had when I was 7. xx


That's the sort of tree I have when I actually put one up. Haven't decorated for the holidays in many years as no one else here really cares and it's a lot of work for me. Maybe next year (I keep saying th at).


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Never heard of anyone alergic to pine needles before. We too have artificial...it became too expensive to buy real.
> 
> Do you think he's considering a Xmas gift for a special someone in his life...good old Mr. P :thumbup:


I'm not sure if I could cope with one, I'm not good at technology. I will have to ask Londy, she is the expert. :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I'm not sure if I could cope with one, I'm not good at technology. I will have to ask Londy, she is the expert. :thumbup:


Would he get you something like that thinking it's just what you want, or would he consult you first?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That's the sort of tree I have when I actually put one up. Haven't decorated for the holidays in many years as no one else here really cares and it's a lot of work for me. Maybe next year (I keep saying th at).


I'm not good at this Xmas decoration lark (that's the real reason behind having an artificail tree) I dislike all the fuss and bother and how much space ti takes up etc..


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Would he get you something like that thinking it's just what you want, or would he consult you first?


No he wouldn't buy it without me checking it out. He knows his limits!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> No he wouldn't buy it without me checking it out. He knows his limits!!


Phew!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm not good at this Xmas decoration lark (that's the real reason behind having an artificail tree) I dislike all the fuss and bother and how much space ti takes up etc..


I understand. I love the decorations but it just got to be too much bother! Now I enjoy everyone else's.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Phew!!!


Ditto from me!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I understand. I love the decorations but it just got to be too much bother! Now I enjoy everyone else's.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


>


My tree....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My tree....


It's beautiful, Purple!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Purple!


Thank you. Off to feed the men, why are they always hungry???


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My tree....


Purple your tree is beautiful, as always!! We don't have a tree this year, no-one is coming to our house, we are going to other family members again. I am getting a bit sick of doing that actually, but it is what it is :roll:

Here is a regular photo of me, so that you can show GS that I am not really weird, well maybe only sometimes. I was really glad to get the makeup off, and my hair back to feeling soft, again


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you. Off to feed the men, why are they always hungry???


I think they only eat, just so that we are doing something that they really like us to do


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Purple your tree is beautiful, as always!! We don't have a tree this year, no-one is coming to our house, we are going to other family members again. I am getting a bit sick of doing that actually, but it is what it is :roll:
> 
> Here is a regular photo of me, so that you can show GS that I am not really weird, well maybe only sometimes. I was really glad to get the makeup off, and my hair back to feeling soft, again


Lovely photo Xiang, GS approves. Off to feed him before he eats the furniture. xx


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My tree....


Beautiful. That angel been dipping into your rose? :-D


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello All. Not long been up and just having breakfast.
> 
> My Mum is in hospital having had some strokes two weeks ago. I have been having daily up-dates from my Dad and last night he said she has now moved up to the rehab ward where she is coming on really well. She is being got up to do a lot of walking practice with a frame. But has a feed tube as she is unable to swallow correctly. She is doing lots of crochet, getting those hands moving...doesn't feel able to tackle knitting just yet. It sounds like she will be there a while yet...might be home for Christmas, but that's not certain.


lifeline, so good to hear that your mum is in Rehab, she sounds like she is a fighter, and so do whatever she needs to do, so that she can get back to her life.

Please pass on my congratulations, & jubilation, to MM and reminder her that she now needs to make sure she gets above the marks require to gain admission to her chosen school.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Have had a quiet day. New medication makes me very dizzy but rather that than high BP. I'll adapt to med over time.Getting very cold here, supposed to have lots of snow south of us and some snow here.Oh dear. I really hate the cold.Joints sure don't like it either.
> 
> GS I hope and pray everything is fine with your home. Can you contact your neighbor to see if they can give you any information. Glad you are enjoying your vacation. Can't believe you will be here only 4 more days.Perhaps we can facetime this weekend??????Let me know dear.
> 
> ...


It is great that your meds have had a review, now hopefully your BP will become regulated again, and the dizziness will leave, once your body has become acclimatised to the new medication.

As for the cuddling on the lounge ..... did you cuddle some yarn, or Miss Daisy, or Mr Purly????? Hehe


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Purple hadn't realised you were having the grands overnight...have lots of fun ith them.
> 
> Susan enjoy those last few days in the warmth.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lifeline, getting that makeup to go where I wanted it, and stay there was so hard, when I added a new colour, the previous layer would move .... so I couldn't layer them the way I wanted to. For her next themed party (IDK when it will be, or what the theme will be) I am going to join in the fun, but I will have good quality face paint, and a costume if I am given enough notice, I might even make it myself :shock: :shock:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello All. Not long been up and just having breakfast.
> 
> My Mum is in hospital having had some strokes two weeks ago. I have been having daily up-dates from my Dad and last night he said she has now moved up to the rehab ward where she is coming on really well. She is being got up to do a lot of walking practice with a frame. But has a feed tube as she is unable to swallow correctly. She is doing lots of crochet, getting those hands moving...doesn't feel able to tackle knitting just yet. It sounds like she will be there a while yet...might be home for Christmas, but that's not certain.


What a worry that has been for you. And you never said a word - or did I miss it? Good for her with the crochet! She'll be fine.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The post has just arrived. There was a letter from the 6th form college I took MM to the other night. ****She has got a place***** as long as she gets good results in her summer exams. She is doing a happy dance right now...this is where she wanted to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


YEAH!!!!! We know she'll do well in her exams. Well done MM, have a cuddle from me. Or spare ribs if you prefer.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have an artificial one as DD, GS and I are allergic to pine needles.
> Mr P is engrossed in one of the sales channels advertising a Singer Embroidery sewing machine. xx


Is he thinking of buying you one?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Great makeup job, Judi!


Thanks Pam many years ago, one of my girls asked me to help her with her makeup; but because I rarely wore makeup I suggested that she asked a person who actually wore the stuff. Her response to that was to inform me of the fact that, even though I wore makeup infrequently, all I had to do, when I did apply the makeup to my face, was to throw the different makeup items in the general direction of my face .......... and my makeup was done exactly how I wanted it done - and it looked like a makeup artist did it. Looks like I still have the knack of makeup application look so easy :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My tree....


It's not purple!!! They do make them you know.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Purple your tree is beautiful, as always!! We don't have a tree this year, no-one is coming to our house, we are going to other family members again. I am getting a bit sick of doing that actually, but it is what it is :roll:
> 
> Here is a regular photo of me, so that you can show GS that I am not really weird, well maybe only sometimes. I was really glad to get the makeup off, and my hair back to feeling soft, again


One beautiful lady.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Is he thinking of buying you one?


You already answered that. Perhaps he fancies trying it!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been having fun today. Worthing went for the world record of the largest ever gathering of elves. You had to book in advance and a local Estate Agent handed out elf hats all round. In the gardens where I usually hold Armed Forces Weekend just over 1200 of us, of all ages and sizes, turned up. Many were in full costume. I just wore green trousers and red tops, but I kept my coat on most of the time as I was cold. Went with Merlin, Sarah and the two boys, and Sarah's sister. There are photos on Facebook, but I can't get them on here from Facebook. I'll see if someone can email one to me. Then I treated them to KFC and coke. And bought GS new shoes.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Me too Binky, let us know when Michael is safely in your care!!!


He is here sorry for not getting back yesterday we got almost six inches of snow no top of a half inch of ice and his sister is here now


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Sounds a little irresponsible of her, is this travel by foot or car -walking on ice, with a baby, would be hard enough; but driving would be horrific. I can't even imagine this scenario :XD:


It would be both and yes it was a little irresponsible of her :shock:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Purple your tree is gorgeous as always. Wonder how the angel got so slouched???Did she happen to find the rose????lol Enjoy having you DGS with you for another night.You are so fortunate to have grandchildren so close.Glad to know Mr.P is watching advertisement regarding embroidery machine. One never knows what Santa has up his sleeve.

Binky so glad both children are with you and are okay. Their so called mother is a true piece of work isn't she????

Saxy sounds like a wondeful day you had with your family. Hope you are able to get a picture of the festivities and all the elves large and small.

Xiang you are a gorgeous lady with or without makeup. I hardly wear any makeup any more. Hardly ever bother with it. It won't help anyway. lol

Lifeline I used to love to decorate for Christmas. Usually had three to four trees up in various rooms and all types of other decorations up. Now I have a small 15 inch tree and some candles in the front window. That's it. Just don't have the desire or energy for it anymore. Some of the joy of the holiday has gone for me. Used to bake and cook lots also. Not anymore.

GS hope you are having a lovely day.

Jynx haven't seen you on in ages. Is all well????

Hi Pam,Nitzi, Chrissy, Gillian and Polly.

Off to work on some knitting. Lovely fire going also.Bye bye for now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple your tree is gorgeous as always. Wonder how the angel got so slouched???Did she happen to find the rose????lol Enjoy having you DGS with you for another night.You are so fortunate to have grandchildren so close.Glad to know Mr.P is watching advertisement regarding embroidery machine. One never knows what Santa has up his sleeve.
> 
> Binky so glad both children are with you and are okay. Their so called mother is a true piece of work isn't she????
> 
> ...


When you say make up wouldn't help anyway I presume you mean that you don't need it because you are beautiful anyway. I confess I haven't worn make up for over 40 years. The best thing we do for our faces is a smile. Love you.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello Bonny girls... We've come in early again because we are so tired. We've been and ordered DS some boat parts like hoses etc. really interesting NOT. We went to animal kingdom, saw a live show there then came away from there. DH didn't find it interesting!
> 
> 4days to go and then home. The weather temp has been 86. It's beautiful. We ate at the golden coral today. As much as you can eat and drink for seniors early bird, between 11 and 3pm. For $7.49. That's about £5, it's certainly value for money.
> 
> ...


No wonder you're getting tired, I went there 20 years ago and it left me kna.....very tired!!!! Hope your home is ok, don't worry, nothing you can do from where you are!! xxxx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> One beautiful lady.


Ditto that!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been having fun today. Worthing went for the world record of the largest ever gathering of elves. You had to book in advance and a local Estate Agent handed out elf hats all round. In the gardens where I usually hold Armed Forces Weekend just over 1200 of us, of all ages and sizes, turned up. Many were in full costume. I just wore green trousers and red tops, but I kept my coat on most of the time as I was cold. Went with Merlin, Sarah and the two boys, and Sarah's sister. There are photos on Facebook, but I can't get them on here from Facebook. I'll see if someone can email one to me. Then I treated them to KFC and coke. And bought GS new shoes.


That sounds like a wonderfully fun day for you today, Saxy!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Xiang said:


> lifeline, so good to hear that your mum is in Rehab, she sounds like she is a fighter, and so do whatever she needs to do, so that she can get back to her life.
> 
> Please pass on my congratulations, & jubilation, to MM and reminder her that she now needs to make sure she gets above the marks require to gain admission to her chosen school.


Thanks Xiang.

I will pass on the congratulations to MM. And she will be working at her exams, she is set to get above the required marks apart from one subject.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Mr P and I are broke GS has severely thrashed us at Monopoly, he'd only played once before and this evening managed to end up with hotels on both Mayfair and Park Lane! It was all good fun.
My tree fairy has definitely been at the rose and Saxy I do have a little purple tree in my kitchen. :thumbup: 
Mr P has been offering to buy me a new sewing machine for ages as I am still using the one that my parents bought me for my 21st birthday. I would never part with it, but it would be nice to do some twiddly stitches occassionally. I shall have to have words with Londy when I see her next, she knows all about this type of technology.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> What a worry that has been for you. And you never said a word - or did I miss it? Good for her with the crochet! She'll be fine.


Thanks Saxy. No you didn't miss anything...it was too difficult to post anything on here.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> YEAH!!!!! We know she'll do well in her exams. Well done MM, have a cuddle from me. Or spare ribs if you prefer.


I will let her know what you said :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I've been having fun today. Worthing went for the world record of the largest ever gathering of elves. You had to book in advance and a local Estate Agent handed out elf hats all round. In the gardens where I usually hold Armed Forces Weekend just over 1200 of us, of all ages and sizes, turned up. Many were in full costume. I just wore green trousers and red tops, but I kept my coat on most of the time as I was cold. Went with Merlin, Sarah and the two boys, and Sarah's sister. There are photos on Facebook, but I can't get them on here from Facebook. I'll see if someone can email one to me. Then I treated them to KFC and coke. And bought GS new shoes.


Sounds like lots of fun :-D


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> He is here sorry for not getting back yesterday we got almost six inches of snow no top of a half inch of ice and his sister is here now


Glad they are both safely with you now.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> No wonder you're getting tired, I went there 20 years ago and it left me kna.....very tired!!!! Hope your home is ok, don't worry, nothing you can do from where you are!! xxxx


I'm glad you popped up, I was a little worried as I hadn't seen you today.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purly, we are all a right crew - worrying about each other, when so much is happening with ourselves. I am feeling really good now, still have problems staying awake sometimes, but I just reckon I am catching up on what I didn't have before.
> I have just finished doing my makeup for my DD's Horror themed birthday party. Now I can't wear my glasses, or blow my nose, without messing up my hard work. I have done the face of the Joker, from Batman. The hair spray colour is just a bonus :lol: :lol:


Love it, you look Gorgeous!! Enjoy the party!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello All. Not long been up and just having breakfast.
> 
> My Mum is in hospital having had some strokes two weeks ago. I have been having daily up-dates from my Dad and last night he said she has now moved up to the rehab ward where she is coming on really well. She is being got up to do a lot of walking practice with a frame. But has a feed tube as she is unable to swallow correctly. She is doing lots of crochet, getting those hands moving...doesn't feel able to tackle knitting just yet. It sounds like she will be there a while yet...might be home for Christmas, but that's not certain.


Wow, she's crocheting already? That's really good news! Hope she is soon back to her normal self, have everything crossed for you all dear! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The post has just arrived. There was a letter from the 6th form college I took MM to the other night. ****She has got a place***** as long as she gets good results in her summer exams. She is doing a happy dance right now...this is where she wanted to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Just the news you needed! Fantastic, please pass on my congrats to your lovely young lady!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My tree....


Wow, there's a tree under all that??! Seriously, it looks wonderful. Apparently, according to Liv who is here with jake overnighting, I have to go up in the loft tomorrow and get our decs down to pretty up the little 3 foots tree we bought last year!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Purple your tree is beautiful, as always!! We don't have a tree this year, no-one is coming to our house, we are going to other family members again. I am getting a bit sick of doing that actually, but it is what it is :roll:
> 
> Here is a regular photo of me, so that you can show GS that I am not really weird, well maybe only sometimes. I was really glad to get the makeup off, and my hair back to feeling soft, again


Beautiful, you take a lovely picture, Judi!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Wow, there's a tree under all that??! Seriously, it looks wonderful. Apparently, according to Liv who is here with jake overnighting, I have to go up in the loft tomorrow and get our decs down to pretty up the little 3 foots tree we bought last year!!!


Good for Liv, they do get us organized don't they.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm glad you popped up, I was a little worried as I hadn't seen you today.


Thanks for worrying but no need love! I have been to Cafe Rouge in greenwich for lunch with DD & Gks and then we all went to the panto at Greenwich Theatre and it was brilliant and hilarious as ever!! The gks came back with me for a sleep over so we have the sound down on the TV watching Casualty and I have knitted some clothes for the little baby in the cradle bag!!! I have had even more e-bay orders so it will be head down after taking gks home and grocery shopping tomorrow!! Night night all, lots of love to you!! xxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Night night Londy, sleep well xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I'm glad you popped up, I was a little worried as I hadn't seen you today.


Also, like Purly, I was worried about Jynx but have just checked and she is popping up on other topics so not to worry anymore!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> One beautiful lady.


 *deep curtsy* why thank you sweet lady, you are also a beautiful lady


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello girls. We've done very little today. The temp was 91 on the car but I think it was only87. Not bad eh? We've just monied round because I'm so tired and I'm in my bed now at6.30pm.

We intend to go to Daytona beach tomorrow, that's if I get out of bed. I'm going to catch up now see you soon.

I've sent a message home and our house has survived the storm, so that's a good thing.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purly, we are all a right crew - worrying about each other, when so much is happening with ourselves. I am feeling really good now, still have problems staying awake sometimes, but I just reckon I am catching up on what I didn't have before.
> I have just finished doing my makeup for my DD's Horror themed birthday party. Now I can't wear my glasses, or blow my nose, without messing up my hard work. I have done the face of the Joker, from Batman. The hair spray colour is just a bonus :lol: :lol:


AAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello All. Not long been up and just having breakfast.
> 
> My Mum is in hospital having had some strokes two weeks ago. I have been having daily up-dates from my Dad and last night he said she has now moved up to the rehab ward where she is coming on really well. She is being got up to do a lot of walking practice with a frame. But has a feed tube as she is unable to swallow correctly. She is doing lots of crochet, getting those hands moving...doesn't feel able to tackle knitting just yet. It sounds like she will be there a while yet...might be home for Christmas, but that's not certain.


My fingers are crossed for Christmas although it's only a few weeks away. You will be surprised how she eventually does come on. She is good to be crocheting. When I was in, the ladies with tubes in we're all in bed or sat on a chair. She'll get there, slowly byt surely .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We've done very little today. The temp was 91 on the car but I think it was only87. Not bad eh? We've just monied round because I'm so tired and I'm in my bed now at6.30pm.
> 
> We intend to go to Daytona beach tomorrow, that's if I get out of bed. I'm going to catch up now see you soon.
> 
> I've sent a message home and our house has survived the storm, so that's a good thing.


Yay on your house being ok. You're lucky to be having such great weather in Florida. The rest of us are all freezing!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> The post has just arrived. There was a letter from the 6th form college I took MM to the other night. ****She has got a place***** as long as she gets good results in her summer exams. She is doing a happy dance right now...this is where she wanted to go :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


We'll done that MM......... you get those grades.... I would send you a tena card but I don't have it on my iPad . We'll done you.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> My tree....


And a lovely tree it is too.. Boom boom


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple your tree is gorgeous as always. Wonder how the angel got so slouched???Did she happen to find the rose????lol Enjoy having you DGS with you for another night.You are so fortunate to have grandchildren so close.Glad to know Mr.P is watching advertisement regarding embroidery machine. One never knows what Santa has up his sleeve.
> 
> Binky so glad both children are with you and are okay. Their so called mother is a true piece of work isn't she????
> 
> ...


Purly yes she is!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We have an artificial one as DD, GS and I are allergic to pine needles.
> Mr P is engrossed in one of the sales channels advertising a Singer Embroidery sewing machine. xx


I am allergic also and I like the artificial ones already have the lights on so one less step!

The tree is lovely!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Glad you're feeling better. Great makeup job, Judi!


Yes, fantastic makeup job! :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

lifeline said:


> I will pass that on to MM.


Very well done MM!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely photo Xiang, GS approves. Off to feed him before he eats the furniture. xx


That's good, I chose the best one I had :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Purple your tree is gorgeous as always. Wonder how the angel got so slouched???Did she happen to find the rose????lol Enjoy having you DGS with you for another night.You are so fortunate to have grandchildren so close.Glad to know Mr.P is watching advertisement regarding embroidery machine. One never knows what Santa has up his sleeve.
> 
> Binky so glad both children are with you and are okay. Their so called mother is a true piece of work isn't she????
> 
> ...


I have seen Jynx's comments on other sites, so she is around. Perhaps she is doing a little posting at a time, and taking it in turn, as to which page she posts to :thumbup:

As for wearing makeup, verses not wearing makeup - I personally think that if many women were more comfortable with their looks, there would not be a cosmetic market. I think that each of you, on Connections are beautiful, and not one of us needs makeup - that is the end of my little rant. I have actually never worn makeup more than about 15 times in my life - can't stand the feeling of having a heavy mask on my face.

I am now going to do my dishes, the go to bed. I have been awake since 4:30am, and I am getting a little uncoordinated and clumsy.

Bye for now
Love & hugs to all


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> My fingers are crossed for Christmas although it's only a few weeks away. You will be surprised how she eventually does come on. She is good to be crocheting. When I was in, the ladies with tubes in we're all in bed or sat on a chair. She'll get there, slowly byt surely .


Yes Christmas isn't far away, also my Dad id saying it really doesn't matter, if she isn't able to get up and down the stairs alone he won't be able to help her. She has been in 2 1/2, nearly weeks now so they are pushing her (with-in limits) to get moving around. Doing the crochet has given her a bit more interest to the day. She does a bit here and there according to how she feels.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We've done very little today. The temp was 91 on the car but I think it was only87. Not bad eh? We've just monied round because I'm so tired and I'm in my bed now at6.30pm.
> 
> We intend to go to Daytona beach tomorrow, that's if I get out of bed. I'm going to catch up now see you soon.
> 
> I've sent a message home and our house has survived the storm, so that's a good thing.


Glad to hear the house is okay! Now don't over do it...you want to go home rested not worn out. Enjoy your day in the warmth, just sit and drink coffee if that's all you feel up to.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Thanks for worrying but no need love! I have been to Cafe Rouge in greenwich for lunch with DD & Gks and then we all went to the panto at Greenwich Theatre and it was brilliant and hilarious as ever!! The gks came back with me for a sleep over so we have the sound down on the TV watching Casualty and I have knitted some clothes for the little baby in the cradle bag!!! I have had even more e-bay orders so it will be head down after taking gks home and grocery shopping tomorrow!! Night night all, lots of love to you!! xxxxx


What a lovely sounding day...glad it's been a good one.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello girls. We've done very little today. The temp was 91 on the car but I think it was only87. Not bad eh? We've just monied round because I'm so tired and I'm in my bed now at6.30pm.
> 
> We intend to go to Daytona beach tomorrow, that's if I get out of bed. I'm going to catch up now see you soon.
> 
> I've sent a message home and our house has survived the storm, so that's a good thing.


That IS good, would have been awful when you are longing to get home to have found it washed away!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have seen Jynx's comments on other sites, so she is around. Perhaps she is doing a little posting at a time, and taking it in turn, as to which page she posts to :thumbup:
> 
> As for wearing makeup, verses not wearing makeup - I personally think that if many women were more comfortable with their looks, there would not be a cosmetic market. I think that each of you, on Connections are beautiful, and not one of us needs makeup - that is the end of my little rant. I have actually never worn makeup more than about 15 times in my life - can't stand the feeling of having a heavy mask on my face.
> 
> ...


I won't wear it all the time, it irritates my eyes. I do put a bit on if I'm going out, it makes me feel more confident!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Thanks Saxy. No you didn't miss anything...it was too difficult to post anything on here.


I can so empathize with that. When you are scared like that it either all spills out or you can't say anything.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Beautiful, you take a lovely picture, Judi!!


As do you, June xxx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning everyone from a snow dusted Erie. Don't understand why my body is waking up between 5 and 6 every day. So far have made dinner and is in crock pot and skyped with son and his girlfriend, took some pills for me ills, and now on the computer.It is just 9 am here.

Going to try to get a little decorating and laundry done today.

DH found an easy 2 ingredient recipe to make homemade ice cream without the use of an ice cream maker. Am going to try this later in the week and see how it works out and what is tasted like.

2 cups Whole Cream or Heavy whipping cream (16 0z)
1 can sweetened Condensed milk(about 14 oz.)

Blend together for 4 minutes using electric mixer until thick and creamy. May add any mix ins you want(chocolate chips etc)

Place in airtight container in freezer over night and enjoy the next day.

I envision Purple adding butterscotch chips.

If anyone tries this let me know what you think please. Going to go help DH collect the garbage to set outside. Back later.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi everyone Happy Sunday from London. Hope alls well with you all. 

I an hoping that one one can help me. I have a pattern that used 270 yards can anyone PLEASE tell me how much DK yarn that would be. I have been trying to look it up but no UK.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Am I going mad or what. That message I sent was rubbish, please ignore it!
I am hoping that someone can help convert 270 yards into grams? I have been looking but without luck. I know that one of you will know what to do. Many thanks. Chrissy.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Am I going mad or what. That message I sent was rubbish, please ignore it!
> I am hoping that someone can help convert 270 yards into grams? I have been looking but without luck. I know that one of you will know what to do. Many thanks. Chrissy.


Hi Chrissy, I know exactly what you mean. I have just looked at a 50 gn ball of wool which is a mix of 50% wool, 25% acrylic and 20% nylon and it is 12o m or 131 yrds. That shuld give you a rough guide although different types of wool vary on the length. If you have a look at the ball band it should have the length on it. Hope this helps. x


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from sunny Surrey. GS went home this morning and I finished putting the decorations up, going to sit and knit this afternoon while Mr P watches the snooker finals.
Had a pm from Jynx, she is fine, just busy and it is very cold where she is.
Hope everyone is ok and taking it easy. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Good morning, Purple. It is 6:56 a.m. here and 20F. I have to go out in a bit as DS is back and I've offered him a ride to work as I think it's way too cold to stand and wait for a bus. Will be bundling up!  Rest of the day I'm going to do the laundry and knit (and stay warm!).


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Good morning, Purple. It is 6:56 a.m. here and 20F. I have to go out in a bit as DS is back and I've offered him a ride to work as I think it's way too cold to stand and wait for a bus. Will be bundling up!  Rest of the day I'm going to do the laundry and knit (and stay warm!).


Hi Pam, take it easy out there. Is DS just back for Christmas or has he finished his other job? xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Pam, take it easy out there. Is DS just back for Christmas or has he finished his other job? xx


Hi Purple. He's finished up the California thing and is back home. Seems to have a much better attitude so praying that will last. Much more pleasant to have around right now.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Purple, I was going to try and use some yarn I have put away that doesn't have yardage on it. I will just give it a go & hope I have enough, I am sure I will.
Hope you are enjoying your knitting. I think my DH has forgotten the snooker as he is sorting a cupboard out, usually he watches. Still I did let him watch football.
I am looking forward to watching Strictly tonight. Are you a fan?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purple. He's finished up the California thing and is back home. Seems to have a much better attitude so praying that will last. Much more pleasant to have around right now.


That's great. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it continues. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thanks Purple, I was going to try and use some yarn I have put away that doesn't have yardage on it. I will just give it a go & hope I have enough, I am sure I will.
> Hope you are enjoying your knitting. I think my DH has forgotten the snooker as he is sorting a cupboard out, usually he watches. Still I did let him watch football.
> I am looking forward to watching Strictly tonight. Are you a fan?


As my grandmother used to say if you think you don;t have enough wool - knit fast. For years I believed that was true :roll: 
Yes, I love Strictly used to do ballroom and modern sequence dancing in my youth!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That's great. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it continues. xx


Me, too! Mr Ric got up and is taking him so I can stay in and keep the fire going and stay warm. What a sweetie!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! Mr Ric got up and is taking him so I can stay in and keep the fire going and stay warm. What a sweetie!


Good for Mr Ric. We've just having afternoon tea - well coffee and cake really. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good for Mr Ric. We've just having afternoon tea - well coffee and cake really. xx


I hope you're having a relaxing afternoon.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> I hope you're having a relaxing afternoon.


sounds like it. I have to talk to someone from BBC Radio Sussex at 8.50 in the morning, and have to 'gen up' on some information in advance. Looking forward to it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> sounds like it. I have to talk to someone from BBC Radio Sussex at 8.50 in the morning, and have to 'gen up' on some information in advance. Looking forward to it.


Hi Saxy, what are you having to talk about? x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Saxy, what are you having to talk about? x


The warrior birds memorial in one of our parks. It is dedicated to the pigeons who died for us in war. We hold a memorial service every year, and this year the Mayor said he was ashamed of the state the Borough had let it get into. He wants me to form a group to take over its maintenance! Our mayors aren't supposed to be political. He and I will be interviewed.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> The warrior birds memorial in one of our parks. It is dedicated to the pigeons who died for us in war. We hold a memorial service every year, and this year the Mayor said he was ashamed of the state the Borough had let it get into. He wants me to form a group to take over its maintenance! Our mayors aren't supposed to be political. He and I will be interviewed.


I watched an interesting prog on TV recently about the job pigeons had during the war. I don't think people are aware. I never knew there was a memorial to them.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I watched an interesting prog on TV recently about the job pigeons had during the war. I don't think people are aware. I never knew there was a memorial to them.


It's the only one in the country and I'm very proud of it.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The warrior birds memorial in one of our parks. It is dedicated to the pigeons who died for us in war. We hold a memorial service every year, and this year the Mayor said he was ashamed of the state the Borough had let it get into. He wants me to form a group to take over its maintenance! Our mayors aren't supposed to be political. He and I will be interviewed.


I remember you said you have an annual service and leave birdseed for the pigeons. My birds are really tucking into the food here. I have four beautiful bullfinches and my tiny goldcrests are back.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone from a snow dusted Erie. Don't understand why my body is waking up between 5 and 6 every day. So far have made dinner and is in crock pot and skyped with son and his girlfriend, took some pills for me ills, and now on the computer.It is just 9 am here.
> 
> Going to try to get a little decorating and laundry done today.
> 
> ...


Sounds yummy but have had a few disappointments making ice cream, mind you, they didn't have cream and condensed milk in them!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Am I going mad or what. That message I sent was rubbish, please ignore it!
> I am hoping that someone can help convert 270 yards into grams? I have been looking but without luck. I know that one of you will know what to do. Many thanks. Chrissy.


What are you making hun? I have finally finished Charlotte's cradle bag and intend to post it tomorrow, fingers crossed it gets there for Crimbo!!! Have now picked up a damson coloured lacy jacket I started...um.....ages ago, only got the sleeves to do!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hi Purple. He's finished up the California thing and is back home. Seems to have a much better attitude so praying that will last. Much more pleasant to have around right now.


He missed his Mommy!!!! Whatever caused it, I hope the improvement lasts!!!! xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too! Mr Ric got up and is taking him so I can stay in and keep the fire going and stay warm. What a sweetie!


Good old Ric, that's a result!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I watched an interesting prog on TV recently about the job pigeons had during the war. I don't think people are aware. I never knew there was a memorial to them.


There was a medal on Antiques Roadshow not so long ago which was awarded to a war pigeon. Until I saw that, I didn't know about them either!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> He missed his Mommy!!!! Whatever caused it, I hope the improvement lasts!!!! xxx


That must be it! I sure hope it lasts, too.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I have seen Jynx's comments on other sites, so she is around. Perhaps she is doing a little posting at a time, and taking it in turn, as to which page she posts to :thumbup:
> 
> As for wearing makeup, verses not wearing makeup - I personally think that if many women were more comfortable with their looks, there would not be a cosmetic market. I think that each of you, on Connections are beautiful, and not one of us needs makeup - that is the end of my little rant. I have actually never worn makeup more than about 15 times in my life - can't stand the feeling of having a heavy mask on my face.
> 
> ...


Xiang I am with you I don't like the way makeup feels either and I have worn it even less than you maybe 4 or 5 times that is all I could take!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Happy Sunday all! I have been taking it easy as I have a very sneaky suspicion that I have a kidney infection on top of this cough that won't go away, haven't had a chance to knit yet today as the baby and his sister are still here. Of course I do have to hats going one is smaller than the other but the one that is larger is actually smaller than the one with less stitches.....go figure I don't have a clue....


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds yummy but have had a few disappointments making ice cream, mind you, they didn't have cream and condensed milk in them!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Tell you what Londy you eat the cream and I'll have the condensed milk and then we can both dance around - less calories that way :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Sunday all! I have been taking it easy as I have a very sneaky suspicion that I have a kidney infection on top of this cough that won't go away, haven't had a chance to knit yet today as the baby and his sister are still here. Of course I do have to hats going one is smaller than the other but the one that is larger is actually smaller than the one with less stitches.....go figure I don't have a clue....


Hi Lisa, I do hope you can get yourself check out. And I agree you don't have a clue :thumbup: :thumbup: Love you xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Xiang I am with you I don't like the way makeup feels either and I have worn it even less than you maybe 4 or 5 times that is all I could take!


I don't wear much make up but I would not be seen dead without eye shadow as my freckles are even on my eye lids and they look weird with no make up on - ask Londy, she's seen me first thing in the morning - not a pretty sight. xx


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. Just finished up dinner, which we enjoyed. Have had another quiet day. Have a lovely fire going and worked on my poncho after my nap. These new meds are making me extremely dizzy and sleepy. Maybe doctor can figure things out tomorrow.

Saxy know you will be fantastic for your interview. If I remember correctly weren't the pigeons carrying secret messages during the war????

Pam hope everything continues in a positive manner on the home front.

Binky get yourself to the doctor tomorrow if you feel you have kidney infection. Don't mess around with it dear. Take care.

Londy could you please send me the pattern for the knitted cradle. The only ones I had seen were all crocheted. Thank you dear.If you try the ice cream please let me know how it turns out for you. I probably won't be able to make it till Friday.

Purple thank you for letting us know you heard from Jynx.

GS hope you had a lovely day out and about.

Going to go and continue working on my poncho. Just love the yarn I am using.See you all tomorrow. Nite nite


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Hi everyone. Just finished up dinner, which we enjoyed. Have had another quiet day. Have a lovely fire going and worked on my poncho after my nap. These new meds are making me extremely dizzy and sleepy. Maybe doctor can figure things out tomorrow.
> 
> Saxy know you will be fantastic for your interview. If I remember correctly weren't the pigeons carrying secret messages during the war????
> 
> ...


Hi Pearlie, hope the doc can find out why you are dizzy. I know thqt some meds take a while to get used tol Enjoy your lovely wool. I'm off to bed WI KnitWIts here tomorrow. xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello my friends. Today started bad.....DH realised that he has lost his camera, not his car keys but his camera. It's a good job his testa less are in a sac or he'd lose them! I pointed out that it was a piece of tin and we only had the photos of here on it. But, it means I can't send photos until he gets a new one.

Then we went to Daytona beach and it was red hot.....I even had a paddle in the sea and a good long walk...on the way home we stopped at im heals and Joann's but I didn't buy anything. They had a good selection.

I spoke with DS this morning and told him I was ready for home, he showed me all their tree and lights up, but it looked very cold outside...I don't fancy that.....I think I'm going to feel guilty this Christmas because I've got very little for their stockings, but I'm sticking to what I said, we need the money for when we come back to sunny Florida in the summer.

I'm going to catch up now.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The warrior birds memorial in one of our parks. It is dedicated to the pigeons who died for us in war. We hold a memorial service every year, and this year the Mayor said he was ashamed of the state the Borough had let it get into. He wants me to form a group to take over its maintenance! Our mayors aren't supposed to be political. He and I will be interviewed.


I'm so proud of you saxy love, you give it what for :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> What are you making hun? I have finally finished Charlotte's cradle bag and intend to post it tomorrow, fingers crossed it gets there for Crimbo!!! Have now picked up a damson coloured lacy jacket I started...um.....ages ago, only got the sleeves to do!!!


Do you ever stop? I want to make a shawl, never made one before. I found an easy one on Ravelry and I know I have some yarn in my secret cupboard. I shall have to have a look when Bill is at work. He would be horrified if he saw all my goodies! I have been looking for a little dolly as I am going to make a cradle purse for my godson's daughter. Chris xx


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Thre has been lots of talk about FaceTime on the iPad recently, well this afternoon something amazing happened. I answered the phone


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Thre has been lots of talk about FaceTime on the iPad recently, well this afternoon something amazing happened. I answered the phone


Hi Chris, you're up late aren't you? It's 8.30 here. Can you not sleep?


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Whoops press too soon!
Anyway the phone rang and a voice said its Steve. Steve is the son of one of my best friends, he lives in Ecuador. I said where re you, thinking he had come over. He said he was in the supermarket and wanted to know what he needed to make a Xmas cake like I used to make their family every year. I told him what to get and mentioned FaceTime. Hour later he called. We were on for over an hour, he took me round his home, showed me outside and of course his two beautiful daughters were pleased to see me...isn't technology a wonderful thing? Tomorrow we make the cake on Facetime! Sorry to go on but I had to tell someone.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

grandma susan said:


> Hi Chris, you're up late aren't you? It's 8.30 here. Can you not sleep?


I never go to bed until late, if I do I am awake at silly o'clock. I have just posted about a call I had today.
I am pleased you are having a good time. Put your thermals on when you come home! Speak soon. Chris


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops press too soon!
> Anyway the phone rang and a voice said its Steve. Steve is the son of one of my best friends, he lives in Ecuador. I said where re you, thinking he had come over. He said he was in the supermarket and wanted to know what he needed to make a Xmas cake like I used to make their family every year. I told him what to get and mentioned FaceTime. Hour later he called. We were on for over an hour, he took me round his home, showed me outside and of course his two beautiful daughters were pleased to see me...isn't technology a wonderful thing? Tomorrow we make the cake on Facetime! Sorry to go on but I had to tell someone.


What a wonderful surprise for you!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning everyone from a snow dusted Erie. Don't understand why my body is waking up between 5 and 6 every day. So far have made dinner and is in crock pot and skyped with son and his girlfriend, took some pills for me ills, and now on the computer.It is just 9 am here.
> 
> Going to try to get a little decorating and laundry done today.
> 
> ...


Are you going to try it as well? I might try it next payday!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I remember you said you have an annual service and leave birdseed for the pigeons. My birds are really tucking into the food here. I have four beautiful bullfinches and my tiny goldcrests are back.


I had a wonderful collection of birds in my yard this morning. I can't name them all (might need to get myself an a book about Australian birds) :roll: . Anyway the main ones were 2 small blue & green parrots, with a white neck ring, and there were a lot of other birds, flitting in amongst the trees, catching bugs. One had to be there, it was wonderful to watch & my description doesn't do it justice :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops press too soon!
> Anyway the phone rang and a voice said its Steve. Steve is the son of one of my best friends, he lives in Ecuador. I said where re you, thinking he had come over. He said he was in the supermarket and wanted to know what he needed to make a Xmas cake like I used to make their family every year. I told him what to get and mentioned FaceTime. Hour later he called. We were on for over an hour, he took me round his home, showed me outside and of course his two beautiful daughters were pleased to see me...isn't technology a wonderful thing? Tomorrow we make the cake on Facetime! Sorry to go on but I had to tell someone.


Go on as much as you like, I love FaceTime also, but rarely get to use it


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> There was a medal on Antiques Roadshow not so long ago which was awarded to a war pigeon. Until I saw that, I didn't know about them either!!


The medal awarded to animals is the Dickin medal and most of them (39) were awarded to pigeons. They had a dreadful time, flying back from enemy territory and being shot at, to get vital messages back to England.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I'm so proud of you saxy love, you give it what for :thumbup:


Thank you darling girl, but I think maintaining a public garden, however small, is a little out of my league! I hope to organize a 'Friend's Group' for the council if I can.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops press too soon!
> Anyway the phone rang and a voice said its Steve. Steve is the son of one of my best friends, he lives in Ecuador. I said where re you, thinking he had come over. He said he was in the supermarket and wanted to know what he needed to make a Xmas cake like I used to make their family every year. I told him what to get and mentioned FaceTime. Hour later he called. We were on for over an hour, he took me round his home, showed me outside and of course his two beautiful daughters were pleased to see me...isn't technology a wonderful thing? Tomorrow we make the cake on Facetime! Sorry to go on but I had to tell someone.


Wow!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had a wonderful collection of birds in my yard this morning. I can't name them all (might need to get myself an a book about Australian birds) :roll: . Anyway the main ones were 2 small blue & green parrots, with a white neck ring, and there were a lot of other birds, flitting in amongst the trees, catching bugs. One had to be there, it was wonderful to watch & my description doesn't do it justice :?


Apart from seagulls and pigeons the most common bird here in Worthing is the blue tit. Lovely little birds.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops press too soon!
> Anyway the phone rang and a voice said its Steve. Steve is the son of one of my best friends, he lives in Ecuador. I said where re you, thinking he had come over. He said he was in the supermarket and wanted to know what he needed to make a Xmas cake like I used to make their family every year. I told him what to get and mentioned FaceTime. Hour later he called. We were on for over an hour, he took me round his home, showed me outside and of course his two beautiful daughters were pleased to see me...isn't technology a wonderful thing? Tomorrow we make the cake on Facetime! Sorry to go on but I had to tell someone.


Hi CHrissy, that was wonderful, doesn't it make such a different when you can talk to someone face to face. I don't think my steam driven equipment does facetime but I do occassionally skype.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had a wonderful collection of birds in my yard this morning. I can't name them all (might need to get myself an a book about Australian birds) :roll: . Anyway the main ones were 2 small blue & green parrots, with a white neck ring, and there were a lot of other birds, flitting in amongst the trees, catching bugs. One had to be there, it was wonderful to watch & my description doesn't do it justice :?


Hi Xiang, I love the description of your birds, they sound so exotic compared to mine. I shall have to google Australian birds. Hope you are feeling ok. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Xiang, I love the description of your birds, they sound so exotic compared to mine. I shall have to google Australian birds. Hope you are feeling ok. xxx


They are so colourful compared to ours. I love our little wren, but theirs is blue! We do have some pretty ones, but only the kingfisher can really compare.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning Saxy, hope you are keeping warm. xx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Morning hugs to everyone. WI KnitWIts coming this morning so I will catch you all later. xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Saxy, hope you are keeping warm. xx


Not totally as the study door is open. Blue sky and sunshine here again. Hope it is there as well; enjoy your morning. I'm not going anywhere today, though I have meals out every other day this week.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> sounds like it. I have to talk to someone from BBC Radio Sussex at 8.50 in the morning, and have to 'gen up' on some information in advance. Looking forward to it.


Hope your interview went well. Let's hope you get a good response from your town. Bye the way I have a cousin who lives in Worthing, have not seen her for years but always correspond at Christmas.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Tell you what Londy you eat the cream and I'll have the condensed milk and then we can both dance around - less calories that way :shock:


Sounds good but still want to know what the ice cream would taste like!!! :roll:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> I don't wear much make up but I would not be seen dead without eye shadow as my freckles are even on my eye lids and they look weird with no make up on - ask Londy, she's seen me first thing in the morning - not a pretty sight. xx


Yes but only without my specs!! Only kidding, you're just beautiful in a different way first thing in the morning!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Do you ever stop? I want to make a shawl, never made one before. I found an easy one on Ravelry and I know I have some yarn in my secret cupboard. I shall have to have a look when Bill is at work. He would be horrified if he saw all my goodies! I have been looking for a little dolly as I am going to make a cradle purse for my godson's daughter. Chris xx


What, talking? No, never!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -2'c (30'f) and snowing. Just a light dusting. DD wrote her exams at Fleming College on Sat. Now she has to decide if she wants to continue to the next level.
The family still hasn't decided what to do for Christmas. I've given up on making anything for Christmas. I'm going to the Liquor store and buying bottles of wine. Problem solved.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had a wonderful collection of birds in my yard this morning. I can't name them all (might need to get myself an a book about Australian birds) :roll: . Anyway the main ones were 2 small blue & green parrots, with a white neck ring, and there were a lot of other birds, flitting in amongst the trees, catching bugs. One had to be there, it was wonderful to watch & my description doesn't do it justice :?


I have brown birds and black and white birds. All little and all very LOUD. They keep emptying the feeders.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Happy Sunday all! I have been taking it easy as I have a very sneaky suspicion that I have a kidney infection on top of this cough that won't go away, haven't had a chance to knit yet today as the baby and his sister are still here. Of course I do have to hats going one is smaller than the other but the one that is larger is actually smaller than the one with less stitches.....go figure I don't have a clue....


Take care of yourself Binky. It might be time to go to the doc and get some antibiotics.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello my friends. Today started bad.....DH realised that he has lost his camera, not his car keys but his camera. It's a good job his testa less are in a sac or he'd lose them! I pointed out that it was a piece of tin and we only had the photos of here on it. But, it means I can't send photos until he gets a new one.
> 
> Then we went to Daytona beach and it was red hot.....I even had a paddle in the sea and a good long walk...on the way home we stopped at im heals and Joann's but I didn't buy anything. They had a good selection.
> 
> ...


Daytona Beach was always lovely. Have you had a look at Smyrna Beach just south of Daytona. Much the same thing just less people. I'm glad that you are enjoying the warmth.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> The warrior birds memorial in one of our parks. It is dedicated to the pigeons who died for us in war. We hold a memorial service every year, and this year the Mayor said he was ashamed of the state the Borough had let it get into. He wants me to form a group to take over its maintenance! Our mayors aren't supposed to be political. He and I will be interviewed.


I hope your interview generates lots of interest in the memorial


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Sounds yummy but have had a few disappointments making ice cream, mind you, they didn't have cream and condensed milk in them!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I made one once that you threw a can of Fruit Cocktail (pears, peaches, cherries in syrup) and a can of condensed milk into a blender. Then chucked it into the freezer. It turned out lovely (just a little sweet) and I ate the whole thing, just not all at once. I had to use a metal ice cream scoop and scrape it out though.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

It's time for me to go and I haven't caught up yet. I'll try later.
Everyone have a great day.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hope your interview went well. Let's hope you get a good response from your town. Bye the way I have a cousin who lives in Worthing, have not seen her for years but always correspond at Christmas.


if she lives in Worthing and is a cousin of yours, she must be a nice lady.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I hope your interview generates lots of interest in the memorial


It went well, and the programme had a few responses.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had a wonderful collection of birds in my yard this morning. I can't name them all (might need to get myself an a book about Australian birds) :roll: . Anyway the main ones were 2 small blue & green parrots, with a white neck ring, and there were a lot of other birds, flitting in amongst the trees, catching bugs. One had to be there, it was wonderful to watch & my description doesn't do it justice :?


That sounds like a lovely thing to see, I love parrots :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, I do hope you can get yourself check out. And I agree you don't have a clue :thumbup: :thumbup: Love you xx


I know right that didn't sound like I had a clue did it I meant to say that I had two hats going and the larger hat was coming out smaller than the small one.........nope still don't have a clue...


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello all have to run and take the kids to take there ECA test for Algebra...I really don't feel like sitting there for three hours but I don't have much choice in the matter since I am sick don't want to give it to my Mom and Dad so will be staying there with my projects in hand and the hopes that I can get somewhere on them.


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

SaxonLady said:


> if she lives in Worthing and is a cousin of yours, she must be a nice lady.


Thank you......


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

London Girl said:


> What, talking? No, never!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


He he he


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -2'c (30'f) and snowing. Just a light dusting. DD wrote her exams at Fleming College on Sat. Now she has to decide if she wants to continue to the next level.
> The family still hasn't decided what to do for Christmas. I've given up on making anything for Christmas. I'm going to the Liquor store and buying bottles of wine. Problem solved.


Sounds good to me,, hallo by the way don't think we have talked, I am Chris, living in south east London


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Whoops press too soon!
> Anyway the phone rang and a voice said its Steve. Steve is the son of one of my best friends, he lives in Ecuador. I said where re you, thinking he had come over. He said he was in the supermarket and wanted to know what he needed to make a Xmas cake like I used to make their family every year. I told him what to get and mentioned FaceTime. Hour later he called. We were on for over an hour, he took me round his home, showed me outside and of course his two beautiful daughters were pleased to see me...isn't technology a wonderful thing? Tomorrow we make the cake on Facetime! Sorry to go on but I had to tell someone.


How exciting and how sweet that he thought of you to help him make the cake!!! Yes, technology IS a wonderful thing - when it works!!!
:x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I had a wonderful collection of birds in my yard this morning. I can't name them all (might need to get myself an a book about Australian birds) :roll: . Anyway the main ones were 2 small blue & green parrots, with a white neck ring, and there were a lot of other birds, flitting in amongst the trees, catching bugs. One had to be there, it was wonderful to watch & my description doesn't do it justice :?


Pictures, pictures, we want pictures!!!! That sounds wonderful Judi, unlike Mrs P, whose garden is an open-air aviary, I seldom even get sparrows in my garden anymore, think the magpies have eaten them all!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:12 am EST and -2'c (30'f) and snowing. Just a light dusting. DD wrote her exams at Fleming College on Sat. Now she has to decide if she wants to continue to the next level.
> The family still hasn't decided what to do for Christmas. I've given up on making anything for Christmas. I'm going to the Liquor store and buying bottles of wine. Problem solved.


I'll drink to that!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I'll drink to that!!!


And so will I!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good afternoon from Surrey. The weather has bee dry and bright here too. Good meeting this morning and managed to get everything priced up for the WI sale. Then dragged Mr P down to the shops this afternoon to get his birthday present, it was hard work, ended up buying him a couple of jumpers - can you believe he didn't want a purple one! Got a few more bits and pieces and now have to get some things sorted out for the meeting on Wednesday.
Saxy glad the interview went well.
Lisa, hope you feel better soon and the exams go ok for the kids, how's Angela doing?
Nitzi stay safe in the snow. xx
Chrissy, do you mean your husband doesn't know about your stash?
Londy, how are the ebay sales going?
Xiang, are you keeping well and have you got your meds sorted out.
Pearie, how are things in Erie. Hope it's not too cold for you. x
Rebecca, not long to go to the end of term, how's all the nativity plays going?
Hi Pam, what have you been up to?
Memory has now given up, who have I forgotten?
Anyway I love you all.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> And so will I!!!! :thumbup:


She'll drink to anything!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Having said that, I went out for lunch with two of my Zumba buddies and as I wasn't driving, had two very nice glasses of wine with my lunch - hic!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She'll drink to anything!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Having said that, I went out for lunch with two of my Zumba buddies and as I wasn't driving, had two very nice glasses of wine with my lunch - hic!!


That sounds good, only TWO glasses of wine?


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Off to sort out what we are going to have for dinner. Catch you later. xx


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. The weather has bee dry and bright here too. Good meeting this morning and managed to get everything priced up for the WI sale. Then dragged Mr P down to the shops this afternoon to get his birthday present, it was hard work, ended up buying him a couple of jumpers - can you believe he didn't want a purple one! Got a few more bits and pieces and now have to get some things sorted out for the meeting on Wednesday.
> Saxy glad the interview went well.
> Lisa, hope you feel better soon and the exams go ok for the kids, how's Angela doing?
> Nitzi stay safe in the snow. xx
> ...


Hi Purple. It's cold here again today (24F this morning). Supposed to be warming up soon. Then we'll be back to rain. I've been working on getting some WIPs finished. Making progress. You've had a busy day. I hope you're relaxing with a glass of wine now.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> She'll drink to anything!! :lol: :lol: :lol: Having said that, I went out for lunch with two of my Zumba buddies and as I wasn't driving, had two very nice glasses of wine with my lunch - hic!!


did they run out?


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello All. Hope everyone is having/has had a good day. I've had a busy day with dress rehearsal today, it's the real thing Wednesday and Thursday!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds good, only TWO glasses of wine?


...and a lime and soda and a cup of coffee and I didn't want to rub it in to the lady who very kindly did the driving and I know _she_ likes a glass of wine too!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> did they run out?


Oi!! No but the bottle did!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello All. Hope everyone is having/has had a good day. I've had a busy day with dress rehearsal today, it's the real thing Wednesday and Thursday!


We have Olivia's on Wednesday too and Jake's is next Wednesday! You're nearly there love, hang in there!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

London Girl said:


> We have Olivia's on Wednesday too and Jake's is next Wednesday! You're nearly there love, hang in there!!!


seven more (working day)get-ups....


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Pictures, pictures, we want pictures!!!! That sounds wonderful Judi, unlike Mrs P, whose garden is an open-air aviary, I seldom even get sparrows in my garden anymore, think the magpies have eaten them all!!!


Londy it is very difficult to get photos of these birds, the parrots are extremely difficult to see, cos their feathers are such that they blend in with the colour of the leaves on the native trees that I have growing, and the other birds move like quick silver - by the time I have the camera set to take the shot, the birds have run up the trunk of a tree, and are invisible among the leaves, but I will try to get a photo for you xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl wrote:
I'll drink to that!!!

Purple wrote:
And so will I!!!! 

And I feel like I beat you to it!!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> Hello All. Hope everyone is having/has had a good day. I've had a busy day with dress rehearsal today, it's the real thing Wednesday and Thursday!


I feel for you after working in primary schools for 20 years. I was always exhausted after the plays, then there were the parties!

I am going to see my grandson in his concert on Wednesday.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Londy it is very difficult to get photos of these birds, the parrots are extremely difficult to see, cos their feathers are such that they blend in with the colour of the leaves on the native trees that I have growing, and the other birds move like quick silver - by the time I have the camera set to take the shot, the birds have run up the trunk of a tree, and are invisible among the leaves, but I will try to get a photo for you xx


Ok, no pressure! I vividly remember seeing some of your beautiful birds out in the bush out at the Blue Mountains, cheeky little things in all colours that would hop onto your plate and pinch your lunch!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I feel for you after working in primary schools for 20 years. I was always exhausted after the plays, then there were the parties!
> 
> I am going to see my grandson in his concert on Wednesday.


Big day for some of us Grandmas on Wednesday then!!! I shall feel Christmas is almost here once I've seen the gks Christmas plays!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. The weather has bee dry and bright here too. Good meeting this morning and managed to get everything priced up for the WI sale. Then dragged Mr P down to the shops this afternoon to get his birthday present, it was hard work, ended up buying him a couple of jumpers - can you believe he didn't want a purple one! Got a few more bits and pieces and now have to get some things sorted out for the meeting on Wednesday.
> Saxy glad the interview went well.
> Lisa, hope you feel better soon and the exams go ok for the kids, how's Angela doing?
> Nitzi stay safe in the snow. xx
> ...


Hello Purple, the dosage of the tablets has been officially changed to the correct dosage, but the sleeping problems, and incidences of shaking, has not shown any improvement. I am now also having problems with coordination of my fingers and hands


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purple, the dosage of the tablets has been officially changed to the correct dosage, but the sleeping problems, and incidences of shaking, has not shown any improvement. I am now also having problems with coordination of my fingers and hands


Could it be a residual amount of the meds in your system, or something else altogether?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening ladies, hope everyone has had a lovely day???Went to doctor and we are going to split the dosage of the one pill and I'll take half at one time and the the second half at bedtime. Tried it today and it really helped the dizziness to not be as present.Is getting very chilly here. No further snow, thank goodness. I feel so sorry for those stuck in some of the cities where the ice storm hit. Is still very nasty in some of those areas.

Nitzi be careful out on the roads dear and do bundle up. I used to put a few provisions in the car just in case I got stuck out on the road. Had a warm blanket, a small showel and some water and snacks. Also salt pellets.Do you do this???

Chrissy what a lovely surprise facetime call. Have fun baking tomorrow, long distance. Wow, technology is something isn't it???

Saxy know you will be successful in getting a group together to take care of the pigeon memorial.

Purple, Londy and Chrissy it sounds like a busy week is ahead of you all with all the school plays your DGKs are in. Enjoy. Sure wish that did that here. Used to do choral things for the holidays, not much any more. Everyone wants to be so politically correct that one area just wanted to say it was a holiday with no specific name. It is Christmas for one rason only and that is what we celebrate. Politically correct be da---ed

Londy thanks so much for the patterns. After the holidays I will start on them. Think my one grand niece would just love it. The other is a baby yet, so have time for hers.

Lifeline know how relieved you will be when all the plays are done and over. You must put in an awful lot of time on the plays. You deserve a night out and several glasses of wine and a fancy dinner, and if that is not possible, a hot tub soak with the wine bottle and frozen grapes on hand and lots of candles with soothing music.That should help you to relax.lol

Binky are you feeling any better???Hope the exam went well for the kids. Have you called the doctor yet???

Pam hello dear. You sound very cold where you are. What are you doing for the holidays??Anything special.????We plan on having a quiet day nothing outstandng.

Xiang sorry to hear you are having on going troubles with your hands, shaking and sleep. Perhaps doctor needs to take you off whatever med she has you on and try another.You are in my thoughts.


GS did DH find his camera????So sorry it is lost??? What did you two do with your day. Don't forget to take a large bottle of sunshine and warmth home with you. Do you have a neighbor who could turn the heat on inside your house, so you don't enter a cold home on your arrival????

Jynx hope you are staying warm. Busy always, I know.Missing you.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Hello Purple, the dosage of the tablets has been officially changed to the correct dosage, but the sleeping problems, and incidences of shaking, has not shown any improvement. I am now also having problems with coordination of my fingers and hands


Sending you oodles and oodles of cyber healing hugs. xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies, hope everyone has had a lovely day???
> 
> Purple, Londy and Chrissy it sounds like a busy week is ahead of you all with all the school plays your DGKs are in. Enjoy. Sure wish that did that here. Used to do choral things for the holidays, not much any more. Everyone wants to be so politically correct that one area just wanted to say it was a holiday with no specific name. It is Christmas for one rason only and that is what we celebrate. Politically correct be da---ed
> 
> Good for you Pearlie, everyone should be allowed to celebrate their beliefs, there is just to much political correctness and it causes more problems than it solves. Glad to hear splitting your meds is helping. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> London Girl wrote:
> I'll drink to that!!!
> 
> Purple wrote:
> ...


OK, so now I have forgotten what we are drinking to


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

lifeline said:


> seven more (working day)get-ups....


so how many sleeps does that make until Christmas?

We've just got GSs carol service to go on Friday and then they break up. xx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls we've come home early again. I'm so tired and sick of the crowds, I just want a bit peace. DH says we came too early after the stroke because I get tired. This is after walking 8hrs I'll have you know. 

I could gladly punch his lights out. When I get home I'm going to sleep for days and knit and do sweet all!

We went to the magic kingdom today and I think all America was there, it was a bit much for me. Tomorrow we get DS parts and we'll maybe walk another 8hrs! I just wonder how long he wants me to walk for?

I'm moaning girls, I'm sort of cross, angry and tearful...it will pass. I've done my best.

Right,,,,,, that's enough moaning. How are you all?


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. The weather has bee dry and bright here too. Good meeting this morning and managed to get everything priced up for the WI sale. Then dragged Mr P down to the shops this afternoon to get his birthday present, it was hard work, ended up buying him a couple of jumpers - can you believe he didn't want a purple one! Got a few more bits and pieces and now have to get some things sorted out for the meeting on Wednesday.
> Saxy glad the interview went well.
> Lisa, hope you feel better soon and the exams go ok for the kids, how's Angela doing?
> Nitzi stay safe in the snow. xx
> ...


YOU FOFGOT LITTLE ME BOO HOO LOVE YOU XXX


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Londy it is very difficult to get photos of these birds, the parrots are extremely difficult to see, cos their feathers are such that they blend in with the colour of the leaves on the native trees that I have growing, and the other birds move like quick silver - by the time I have the camera set to take the shot, the birds have run up the trunk of a tree, and are invisible among the leaves, but I will try to get a photo for you xx


WE USED TO HAVE A CAMERA......BUT.....SOMEONE LOST IT, OH BOY HOW IM GOING TO MILK THIS
:wink:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies, hope everyone has had a lovely day???Went to doctor and we are going to split the dosage of the one pill and I'll take half at one time and the the second half at bedtime. Tried it today and it really helped the dizziness to not be as present.Is getting very chilly here. No further snow, thank goodness. I feel so sorry for those stuck in some of the cities where the ice storm hit. Is still very nasty in some of those areas.
> 
> Nitzi be careful out on the roads dear and do bundle up. I used to put a few provisions in the car just in case I got stuck out on the road. Had a warm blanket, a small showel and some water and snacks. Also salt pellets.Do you do this???
> 
> ...


Not really feeling better the kids got to met their English teacher today, this week and next are going to be really busy with finals and then winter break yeah!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> OK, so now I have forgotten what we are drinking to


Do you need a reason :roll:  :-D


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> WE USED TO HAVE A CAMERA......BUT.....SOMEONE LOST IT, OH BOY HOW IM GOING TO MILK THIS
> :wink:


I have to confess I did that once it was in Florida also and we had all kinds of pictures of my Grandpa who is not with us anymore and silly me set the camera on top of the car before I got in and I heard it fall and we went back and could not find it for anything I was so heartbroke.......


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Ladies I took my knitting and the baby blanket with me to the college that they were testing at and do you know that for the first time I really didn't feel comfortable working on my projects in public I think me not feeling good had a lot to do with it....Oh well they will get done eventually.

love and hugs 
Binky


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls we've come home early again. I'm so tired and sick of the crowds, I just want a bit peace. DH says we came too early after the stroke because I get tired. This is after walking 8hrs I'll have you know.
> 
> I could gladly punch his lights out. When I get home I'm going to sleep for days and knit and do sweet all!
> 
> ...


your doing better than me we went to the Magic Kingdom and I was pooped the next day I don't know how you have done all that you have I for one am really proud of how well you are doing :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Susan you have done so well dear. Tell Albert we all think you have progressed so much just by being in Florida and to stop picking at you.Men can get on one's last nerve sometimes, can't they.?????? Remind him of who lost the camera. hahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Could it be a residual amount of the meds in your system, or something else altogether?


Possibly, but I also have paradoxical effects (opposite effect) to some things also.

The coordination problem was due to being so tired, so I went back to bed, and had another few hours sleep. I am getting so sick of sleepingl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Evening ladies, hope everyone has had a lovely day???Went to doctor and we are going to split the dosage of the one pill and I'll take half at one time and the the second half at bedtime. Tried it today and it really helped the dizziness to not be as present.Is getting very chilly here. No further snow, thank goodness. I feel so sorry for those stuck in some of the cities where the ice storm hit. Is still very nasty in some of those areas.
> 
> Nitzi be careful out on the roads dear and do bundle up. I used to put a few provisions in the car just in case I got stuck out on the road. Had a warm blanket, a small showel and some water and snacks. Also salt pellets.Do you do this???
> 
> ...


We generally stay in town for Christmas day and three of us go to a movie and have a little dinner of some sort. Very quiet day for us.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you oodles and oodles of cyber healing hugs. xxxxxx


Thanks, I am using them with care, so I don't run out :XD: :XD:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Binky sorry your aren't feeling any better. Please call your doctor dear, so your infection does not get worse. Sorry you didn't feel like knitting in public today. You did what you felt up for.We all do different when we feel under the weather.Feel better soon.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> your doing better than me we went to the Magic Kingdom and I was pooped the next day I don't know how you have done all that you have I for one am really proud of how well you are doing :thumbup:


I'm with you, Lisa. Susan's put in a lot of time on the go and I think she's done really well.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Judi you will never run out of hugs, we shall keep you well supplied.Hugs, one zillion sent, should last till tomorrow night.Will resupply at that time.{{{{{{}}}}}}


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

Purly wrote:
Xiang sorry to hear you are having on going troubles with your hands, shaking and sleep. Perhaps doctor needs to take you off whatever med she has you on and try another.You are in my thoughts.


Purly I am beginning to think that At least one of my meds might be having be having a "Paradoxical effect" on me - instead of having the effect it is supposed to have, it is having the opposite effect on me. I will be speaking with my doc again, and see what happens


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> OK, so now I have forgotten what we are drinking to


Just the nicest drink you have ever had. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Pam you holiday sounds very much like ours. I do miss the family being all together, but it just wasn't meant to be this year. God willing we will try to have everyone together in another year or so. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> WE USED TO HAVE A CAMERA......BUT.....SOMEONE LOST IT, OH BOY HOW IM GOING TO MILK THIS
> :wink:


Did it at least have a memory card, that has been saved, with your photos on it??


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Judi you will never run out of hugs, we shall keep you well supplied.Hugs, one zillion sent, should last till tomorrow night.Will resupply at that time.{{{{{{}}}}}}


Thanks Purly, they are so snugly.
I wanted to be making some stuff for the kids for Christmas. Three of the five are asthmatic, and have the Preventer puffers, and puffers for the acute times.

I want to make each of these 3 a little hexagonal case, the length of the spacers that the kids use with their medication, so that the medication & spacer stays clean.

How are you doing Purly, are you beginning to feel a little better - I hope so; I hope you have enough hugs for yourself!!!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wonderful. You'll love the trip to Nova Scotia on VIA rail. They treat you like a princess. The conductors and stewards are great people.
> I can't book my time off until after Jan 1, the system can't handle it. But I will book as soon as I can so I get the days off.
> That does sound funny about the sheep.


We are flying from Toronto to Halifax and then coach tour around Nova Scotia. But we are taking the train from Windsor to Toronto.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Evening ladies, hope everyone has had a lovely day???
> ...


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our building has a decorated Christmas tree, and a table with a Menorah, a Quran and other things from other religions. Equal time for all.


That sounds lovely. I'm off to make some Christmas puddings. xx


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> We are flying from Toronto to Halifax and then coach tour around Nova Scotia. But we are taking the train from Windsor to Toronto.


Ah, the VIA train from Windsor to Toronto is a commuter. I hope they put you on the Renaissance cars, they are prettier.
The train to Halifax always leaves on a Thursday so I was wondering how you were doing that, but you are flying so it makes sense now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds lovely. I'm off to make some Christmas puddings. xx


Have fun baking. I'm leaving for work now.


----------



## nitz8catz (May 19, 2011)

Everyone have a great day.
Healing hugs to all who are poorly.
Slow down Christmas, I'm not ready.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Don't worry they will never run out. You are always in my thoughts and some more cyber hugs are on their way. Hope those meds settle down a bit more. xxxxxx


I hope they settle down soon also, I spent most of today sleeping and haven't worked on much of anything today. I am getting slightly sick of it. I would like to get back to working on my projects, properly


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a very chilly Pa. I guess colder temps and some snow are headed our way. You all know how much I love that???hahaha DH and I have decided we are going to head out to Florida for at least 6 weeks the first of March. Our son is flying in for about 2 1/2 weeks vacation and we are frankly tired of the cold and white coats.Will need to get home for a short time for DH surgery in Pittsburgh, but we will work it out and be back in Florida for the month of June,when DD and her family will be with us for the month.Then home till October.Had hoped to buy a new place in Ocala but don't know know how the schedule will work with this. Wait and see I guess.

Purple and Londy it sounds like you are doing a half a world tour on your vacation. I have always wanted to see Nova Scotia, heard it is very lovely there. Purple could you bake some extra puddings for me please. Love Christmas puddings.What type are you making???Loved the story re to the fighting sheep. To cute.

Nitzi glad the roads are clear for you today. You are really prepared winter wise with all the survival gear in your truck. Good thing also, as you never know. 

Xiang hope the hugs helped a little. Sorry you are still under the weather. I am working on my poncho, but will now have to switch to circular needles as I have too many stitches for straight needles.Love how it is coming together.

Binky hope you are doing better also.How is Linky making out????

GS Have a wonderful day and enjoy your last full day in Florida. Fill your bottle with plenty of warmth and sunshine to take back with you.

Lifeline hope all the plays go well for you and the children. Soon you will be on hiatus for a lovely time away from work.

Off now to try and start my day. Much to do before Christmas comes. Like house cleaning(dirty words I know)haha.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a very chilly Pa.
> 
> Purple and Londy it sounds like you are doing a half a world tour on your vacation. I have always wanted to see Nova Scotia, heard it is very lovely there. Purple could you bake some extra puddings for me please. Love Christmas puddings.What type are you making???Loved the story re to the fighting sheep. To cute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> That sounds nice and relaxed. I don't think our cinemas are open on Christmas Day. In fact I think everything is pretty well closed.
> Love to Mr Ric xxx


It is indeed nice and relaxed. Love and happy birthday to Mr P a day early.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a very chilly Pa.
> ...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> OK, so now I have forgotten what we are drinking to


whatever we like!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks, I am using them with care, so I don't run out :XD: :XD:


No chance!!!!!!!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Honey, please get some medical advice about not feeling well, a few antibiotics may do the trick and we don't like to hear of you being poorly! xxx


I have a virus so I just have to wait it out..... :-(


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a virus so I just have to wait it out..... :-(


Bummer! That is no fun at all. Hopefully it will go away soon.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a virus so I just have to wait it out..... :-(


Hi Lisa, sending you lots of healing hugs and take it easy. xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a virus so I just have to wait it out..... :-(


Oh, honey, I'm sorry! Be sure and spoil yourself while you wait for it to go and pounce on someone else, getting overtired will just make you feel even cr*****r!!!! Plenty to drink too, flush it OUT!!!! xxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Hello from an even whiter Southern Indiana had almost two more inches of snow last night for a total of 7 inches on the ground had to get out in it though and take the baby to the doctor he was running a fever of 101.3 as he has an ear infection and a virus (which is what his sister shared)


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Thank you all definately drinking plenty of water!!! as long as it doesn't pounce on another family member and keep this thing in circulation that is ok by me!!!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from an even whiter Southern Indiana had almost two more inches of snow last night for a total of 7 inches on the ground had to get out in it though and take the baby to the doctor he was running a fever of 101.3 as he has an ear infection and a virus (which is what his sister shared)


That all sounds pretty horrid. Hope you are all feeling better soon.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

lifeline said:


> That all sounds pretty horrid. Hope you are all feeling better soon.


.....me too!!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope everyone with the irritating viruses are starting to feel better, my tickly cough is at long last going away so DH can get some sleep (poor love)
The weather here in Plymouth UK is behaving nicely and it does not feel as if Christmas is on the horizon.
My son is 21 on Thursday and his daycentre is hosting a party for him to tie up with their Christmas party, so he will have a lovely time, all I have to do is roll up with a big cake ( shop bought)


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Hope everyone with the irritating viruses are starting to feel better, my tickly cough is at long last going away so DH can get some sleep (poor love)
> The weather here in Plymouth UK is behaving nicely and it does not feel as if Christmas is on the horizon.
> My son is 21 on Thursday and his daycentre is hosting a party for him to tie up with their Christmas party, so he will have a lovely time, all I have to do is roll up with a big cake ( shop bought)


Hi Gillian, nice to see you. Glad your couogh is better. Sounds as if it will be a fun party on Thursday. I have to organize a cake for my daughter's 40th in January.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Hope everyone with the irritating viruses are starting to feel better, my tickly cough is at long last going away so DH can get some sleep (poor love)
> The weather here in Plymouth UK is behaving nicely and it does not feel as if Christmas is on the horizon.
> My son is 21 on Thursday and his daycentre is hosting a party for him to tie up with their Christmas party, so he will have a lovely time, all I have to do is roll up with a big cake ( shop bought)


nice to see you again. Glad the horrid cough is clearing up. I have a son who turns 21 next year too


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> pearlone said:
> 
> 
> > Morning from a very chilly Pa.
> ...


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gillian, nice to see you. Glad your couogh is better. Sounds as if it will be a fun party on Thursday. I have to organize a cake for my daughter's 40th in January.


Wow 40 th birthday party...how big is the cake to be?---I am lucky re the cake because my son is autistic and provided there is a lot of goo and chocolate he, and his group are happy.
I do want to try the mince pies someone has posted here they sound really yummy


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Hope everyone with the irritating viruses are starting to feel better, my tickly cough is at long last going away so DH can get some sleep (poor love)
> The weather here in Plymouth UK is behaving nicely and it does not feel as if Christmas is on the horizon.
> My son is 21 on Thursday and his daycentre is hosting a party for him to tie up with their Christmas party, so he will have a lovely time, all I have to do is roll up with a big cake ( shop bought)


Hi Gillian! Weather in the South East is also very good for the time of year! We had blue skies and sunshime all day, long may it last!!! Hope the party is a blast on Thursday!!


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Our building has a decorated Christmas tree, and a table with a Menorah, a Quran and other things from other religions. Equal time for all.


And that is how it should be


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Everyone have a great day.
> Healing hugs to all who are poorly.
> Slow down Christmas, I'm not ready.


Me either, and I am only doing a little one: 2 DD's and their families, and me & DH - and I haven't got anything ready at all


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> No chance!!!!!!!


I now have them stockpiled, is anyone running short????? Although they are keeping me warm, as well :lol:


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I have a virus so I just have to wait it out..... :-(


Sending lots of warming, healing hugs!!!

Hope you are drinking lots of H2O - that will flush anything out, quicker than any other fluid xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Hello from an even whiter Southern Indiana had almost two more inches of snow last night for a total of 7 inches on the ground had to get out in it though and take the baby to the doctor he was running a fever of 101.3 as he has an ear infection and a virus (which is what his sister shared)


Oh you poor thing, you are really having a time of it, aren't you? Hope it all gets better soon xxx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Thank you all definately drinking plenty of water!!! as long as it doesn't pounce on another family member and keep this thing in circulation that is ok by me!!!


Eucalyptus, Tea Tree & Lavender oils, in hot water throughout the house, will kill the virus(es), and makes the house smell fresh


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Hope everyone with the irritating viruses are starting to feel better, my tickly cough is at long last going away so DH can get some sleep (poor love)
> The weather here in Plymouth UK is behaving nicely and it does not feel as if Christmas is on the horizon.
> My son is 21 on Thursday and his daycentre is hosting a party for him to tie up with their Christmas party, so he will have a lovely time, all I have to do is roll up with a big cake ( shop bought)


I agree with the Christmas not seeming to be very close - I think it is at least a month away


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> YUM....Wish I wasn't a diabetic I would ask for the recipe! I used to make a Christmas cake similar. It as delicious, enjoy cooking.


I shall have to see if I can find a diabetic version, but there is a lot of sugar in dried fruit.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Wow 40 th birthday party...how big is the cake to be?---I am lucky re the cake because my son is autistic and provided there is a lot of goo and chocolate he, and his group are happy.
> I do want to try the mince pies someone has posted here they sound really yummy


I think there will be around 80 people at the party. I shall get ask one of my WI ladies who does cakes to make one. I can cope with gks cakes, but not much else.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Eucalyptus, Tea Tree & Lavender oils, in hot water throughout the house, will kill the virus(es), and makes the house smell fresh


Do try it Lisa, it really does work. Xiang knows lots of brilliant cures. :thumbup:


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> I shall have to see if I can find a diabetic version, but there is a lot of sugar in dried fruit.


I know it's not fair! I don't make cakes now. I have bought a fruit cake for Christmas in Aldi, we had one last year and it was smashing. I had to ration myself. I would have a go with artificial sweeteners but they all seem to be full of chemicals. I just have to eat more fruit.

Just off to bed, early night tonight. I stay up way too late.

GS'S concert in the morning, alas no Nativity this year. He was cast as a shepherd last year but when we went to see him he had turned into the Inn-keeper as his friend was ill. I cried when he did his little bit, with no practice, I'm not really a doting Grandma, as if! Night night


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know it's not fair! I don't make cakes now. I have bought a fruit cake for Christmas in Aldi, we had one last year and it was smashing. I had to ration myself. I would have a go with artificial sweeteners but they all seem to be full of chemicals. I just have to eat more fruit.
> 
> Just off to bed, early night tonight. I stay up way too late.
> 
> GS'S concert in the morning, alas no Nativity this year. He was cast as a shepherd last year but when we went to see him he had turned into the Inn-keeper as his friend was ill. I cried when he did his little bit, with no practice, I'm not really a doting Grandma, as if! Night night


Night night and enjoy the nativity, have your tissues at the ready.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm off to bed too. Night night /morning everyone.Susan will be on her way home tomorrow. Safe journey Susan, I have missed you. xxxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Good evening girls. Hopefully this is my last night tonight, I'm so ready for my chair. But boy will I miss this wonderful weather, and the food and some of the people. I'm looking forward to coming back in the summer with my clan. 

I was naughty and bought some more yarn today. Baby yarn, one for boy and one for girl....well tens aunties are always having them along side grandmas and great grandma! My case is quite full with wool. I bought a handbag, hair thingamybobs so I can wear it up. Pyjama that in the sale worked out at £6 a pr. They were $18 then less 30%. $9.99

I was very impressed with the Joanne's and hobby lobby I went into today. It was way up down town Orlando and the choices were out of this world. There was no way I could have not bought any.

I would show you what I got but we haven't got a camera now

We got Stephens boat parts today, hoses etc.
I don't know when I'll be on line again. We fly into Manchester at 6 in the morning on Thursday and leave here at 6pm Wednesday. Depending how tired I am I'll try to get on kp but I might. E tired.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Ladies I took my knitting and the baby blanket with me to the college that they were testing at and do you know that for the first time I really didn't feel comfortable working on my projects in public I think me not feeling good had a lot to do with it....Oh well they will get done eventually.
> 
> love and hugs
> Binky


You aren't well, binky plus you are worried Bout all the children and Christmas coming on. NEVER EVER feel uncomfortable because your work is fantastic. That blanket you did and showed us on here is beautiful. Love you xxx


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Susan you have done so well dear. Tell Albert we all think you have progressed so much just by being in Florida and to stop picking at you.Men can get on one's last nerve sometimes, can't they.?????? Remind him of who lost the camera. hahaha!!!!!!!


Haha...there you go again with your humour haha


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Hopefully this is my last night tonight, I'm so ready for my chair. But boy will I miss this wonderful weather, and the food and some of the people. I'm looking forward to coming back in the summer with my clan.
> 
> I was naughty and bought some more yarn today. Baby yarn, one for boy and one for girl....well tens aunties are always having them along side grandmas and great grandma! My case is quite full with wool. I bought a handbag, hair thingamybobs so I can wear it up. Pyjama that in the sale worked out at £6 a pr. They were $18 then less 30%. $9.99
> 
> ...


So glad you've enjoyed your time here, Susan. You've had the best weather in the country. Safe travels tomorrow.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Did it at least have a memory card, that has been saved, with your photos on it??


DH had just put a new memory card in it before we came away haha...there was only a couple or three photos on it. He kept forgetting to take the camera out with us. It would have been better if he'd forgotten.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> A millio trillion apologies I blame it on you being in America, cos I do a little world tour in my head and I knew you were't Up North and by the time I had got to America I had forgotten you - I am so so so so sorry, please forgive me xxxxxxxxxxxx


You are so forgiven my little purple friend


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Sounds like you're having the kind of family vacation that I get. I just want to find someplace pretty to sit and relax. The rest of the family wants to tire themselves out.
> Have you been to Silver Springs in Ocala. It's not too big.


We went a few years ago, it's beautiful, I like cypress gardens aswell
We haven't done so much away from Orlando this time as we have the big holiday in 8mths!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Had a quiet day. Basically laid around and took naps and read a book. Snow is coming down and it is very cold, not sure how much.

Purple wish Mr. P. a very Happy Birthday from DH and myself. Hope he has a wonderful day.

Gillian Wishing a very Happy Birthday to your son. Know he and his pals will enjoy the cake.

Binky sorry you have the virus and that the little ones are also sick. Hope everyone gets over this quickly.

GS have a safe trip home. Glad you were able to get some yarn to take back with you.

Xiang going to see if they sell tea tree oil here in the states. It seems you can use it for all kind of things.

Well off to watch tv and watch the snow come down. Nite all.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Wonderful. You'll love the trip to Nova Scotia on VIA rail. They treat you like a princess. The conductors and stewards are great people.
> I can't book my time off until after Jan 1, the system can't handle it. But I will book as soon as I can so I get the days off.
> That does sound funny about the sheep.


I'm so pleased you are having some lovely time together nitz, they are great to be with.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

London Girl said:


> .....me too!!


Me three :roll:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

lifeline said:


> nice to see you again. Glad the horrid cough is clearing up. I have a son who turns 21 next year too


Mine is 41 on Christmas Eve and don't forget our own dear saxy has her birthday on thar date


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Wow 40 th birthday party...how big is the cake to be?---I am lucky re the cake because my son is autistic and provided there is a lot of goo and chocolate he, and his group are happy.
> I do want to try the mince pies someone has posted here they sound really yummy


I bet your son is lucky to have you too Gillian :


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do try it Lisa, it really does work. Xiang knows lots of brilliant cures. :thumbup:


Thanks for the vote of confidence, Purple xx

Lisa I use this mix all year, and we rarely get ill


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Good evening girls. Hopefully this is my last night tonight, I'm so ready for my chair. But boy will I miss this wonderful weather, and the food and some of the people. I'm looking forward to coming back in the summer with my clan.
> 
> I was naughty and bought some more yarn today. Baby yarn, one for boy and one for girl....well tens aunties are always having them along side grandmas and great grandma! My case is quite full with wool. I bought a handbag, hair thingamybobs so I can wear it up. Pyjama that in the sale worked out at £6 a pr. They were $18 then less 30%. $9.99
> 
> ...


Have a safe journey home love, we HAVE missed you even though you've been with us!!! 'See' you soon! xxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You are so forgiven my little purple friend


Thank you so much and have a safe flight home. xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a very misty Surrey. Today is Mr Ps birthday so we are going out to lunch. Hope everyone is ok. xx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Lisa, sending you lots of healing hugs and take it easy. xxxxx


and more from me xxxxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Hope everyone with the irritating viruses are starting to feel better, my tickly cough is at long last going away so DH can get some sleep (poor love)
> The weather here in Plymouth UK is behaving nicely and it does not feel as if Christmas is on the horizon.
> My son is 21 on Thursday and his daycentre is hosting a party for him to tie up with their Christmas party, so he will have a lovely time, all I have to do is roll up with a big cake ( shop bought)


That will be fun. I know he will enjoy it.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

more sun and blue sky here again, but there was an exceptionally heavy dew last night, so early morning mist. It looks odd that the sun is shining but the pavements are still wet where the sun hasn't hit them yet. It's 11.30.
Dustbin day today thank heavens. They were both full to the brim and I have more to go in. I must do a tip run. It's nice to be allowed to throw things away. The house starts to look halfway tidy when my brothers come for Christmas. Unfortunately it takes less time for DH to spoil it all again afterwards than it took to get that far!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh dear my computer is playing up. Time for some housework!!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Oh dear my computer is playing up. Time for some housework!!!!


No, you don't want to be doing that!!!! KNIT!!!!


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Morning from a grey overcast Erie. They are are predicting a heavy snowfall from 8 to 14 inches by tomorrow.Still no boots. DH and I were going to do Christmas shopping tomorrow, now will have to wait and see if we can get out to drive to mall.Temps dropping with high of 20 degrees F to low of 15 degrees F.Oh for sunny Florida. hahaha

GS have a safe flight and hope all is smooth and running on time. Sounds like you will fly during the night. Hope you and DH can get some sleep in. I have a hard time sleeping on a plane. although they say if you can sleep, jet lag is better.

Purple Happy Birthday Mr.P. Enjoy your lunch out and hope you get lots of presents and a big cake.

Londy Thanks for the pattern, can't remember if I thanked you or not, but wanted to be sure I did, so please forgive if I have double posted. Have a great niece who would like this cradle and baby.

Nitzi don't know if you are expecting the heavy snows today, but if you are drive carefully dear.

Saxy glad to know your DH is cooperating in operation pick up at your house. Sounds like you are right on track with your project. Don't forget rest breaks.

Lifeline count down is on for Christmas break. Counting down with you.

Binky hope you and little ones and Linky are improving. Bad time of year for folks to get viruses and colds.

Pam thank you so much for the Christmas card. It is the first one we have received so far. 

To Xiang Chrissy, Jynx, Gillian and Polly, hope I have not forgot anyone, hope all is well and that you have a great day.Purly

Need to get ready to take DH to dialysis. Love to all


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Hallo from a very fogg south east London.
I have just been to my GS's Christmas concert, it was wonderful! The usual, fight, kids tripping over etc etc. Claire & 1 cried with laughter when'Mary' threw baby Jesus at Joseph and said " You hold him!" Poor Jesus was tossed over to Joseph who put him under him arm! In all my time working in schools I have never seen that before. My GS'S was right at the front and sang out loud. It's now Christmas, I'm putting on some Christmas music and writing cards this afternoon .


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Chrissy your story on Mary throwing Baby Jesus to Joseph was just so funny. Kids do the darndest stuff sometimes. What age grouping of children are we talking about. I am imaging kindergarten, like 5 or 6 year olds???Am I right????


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

pearlone said:


> Chrissy your story on Mary throwing Baby Jesus to Joseph was just so funny. Kids do the darndest stuff sometimes. What age grouping of children are we talking about. I am imaging kindergarten, like 5 or 6 year olds???Am I right????


Well it was all the juniors, ages 5 to 11. Each year group sang song and the older ones read out poems which were lovely. The nativity was done by year 5 who are 9/10 year old. I don't think their Mary was very happy in her role! I am still laughing about it. It's what Christmas in schools is all about.

Hope you are having a good day. Chrissy


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Do try it Lisa, it really does work. Xiang knows lots of brilliant cures. :thumbup:


I don't have any of those things or I would try it


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey. Today is Mr Ps birthday so we are going out to lunch. Hope everyone is ok. xx


Happy birthday to Mr P, hope you both have a good day xxxx


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> You aren't well, binky plus you are worried Bout all the children and Christmas coming on. NEVER EVER feel uncomfortable because your work is fantastic. That blanket you did and showed us on here is beautiful. Love you xxx


Aww Thank you I am working on another blanket and I really don't think I like the way it looks because I started it with one square instead of two....live and learn I guess....but I do need to get it and the pink and green on finished


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a very misty Surrey. Today is Mr Ps birthday so we are going out to lunch. Hope everyone is ok. xx


Happy Birthday Mr. P!! :thumbup:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo from a very fogg south east London.
> I have just been to my GS's Christmas concert, it was wonderful! The usual, fight, kids tripping over etc etc. Claire & 1 cried with laughter when'Mary' threw baby Jesus at Joseph and said " You hold him!" Poor Jesus was tossed over to Joseph who put him under him arm! In all my time working in schools I have never seen that before. My GS'S was right at the front and sang out loud. It's now Christmas, I'm putting on some Christmas music and writing cards this afternoon .


That is to funny! :lol:


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

GS hope you have a safe flight home!


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

I was hoping this week would go smoother than this but that has not happened, they are behind in history and there finals start Friday they have till Wednesday to have all work and finals done yeah I see the weekend going down the toilet...but at least they will be off until the 3rd or 4th of January yeah....


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo from a very fogg south east London.
> I have just been to my GS's Christmas concert, it was wonderful! The usual, fight, kids tripping over etc etc. Claire & 1 cried with laughter when'Mary' threw baby Jesus at Joseph and said " You hold him!" Poor Jesus was tossed over to Joseph who put him under him arm! In all my time working in schools I have never seen that before. My GS'S was right at the front and sang out loud. It's now Christmas, I'm putting on some Christmas music and writing cards this afternoon .


What a funny story. Children do the most unexpected things!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

pearlone said:


> Morning from a grey overcast Erie. They are are predicting a heavy snowfall from 8 to 14 inches by tomorrow.Still no boots. DH and I were going to do Christmas shopping tomorrow, now will have to wait and see if we can get out to drive to mall.Temps dropping with high of 20 degrees F to low of 15 degrees F.Oh for sunny Florida. hahaha
> 
> GS have a safe flight and hope all is smooth and running on time. Sounds like you will fly during the night. Hope you and DH can get some sleep in. I have a hard time sleeping on a plane. although they say if you can sleep, jet lag is better.
> 
> ...


You're more than welcome! I imagine the cold weather is a shock to your system as you've not been having to put up with it for so many years. Stay in and warm and dry as much as you can.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> more sun and blue sky here again, but there was an exceptionally heavy dew last night, so early morning mist. It looks odd that the sun is shining but the pavements are still wet where the sun hasn't hit them yet. It's 11.30.
> Dustbin day today thank heavens. They were both full to the brim and I have more to go in. I must do a tip run. It's nice to be allowed to throw things away. The house starts to look halfway tidy when my brothers come for Christmas. Unfortunately it takes less time for DH to spoil it all again afterwards than it took to get that far!


It's one way to get them to clean up! It's the same here with Mr Ric. Whatever works, I guess.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was hoping this week would go smoother than this but that has not happened, they are behind in history and there finals start Friday they have till Wednesday to have all work and finals done yeah I see the weekend going down the toilet...but at least they will be off until the 3rd or 4th of January yeah....


It can be such a struggle with school work. One more week and then you're free for a couple of weeks!  Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## binkbrice (May 19, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> It can be such a struggle with school work. One more week and then you're free for a couple of weeks!  Hope you're feeling better.


it is a struggle and they weighted there finals really heavily almost half of the semesters grade on one test I just don't think that is very fair.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> it is a struggle and they weighted there finals really heavily almost half of the semesters grade on one test I just don't think that is very fair.


No, that doesn't sound fair at all!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo from a very fogg south east London.
> I have just been to my GS's Christmas concert, it was wonderful! The usual, fight, kids tripping over etc etc. Claire & 1 cried with laughter when'Mary' threw baby Jesus at Joseph and said " You hold him!" Poor Jesus was tossed over to Joseph who put him under him arm! In all my time working in schools I have never seen that before. My GS'S was right at the front and sang out loud. It's now Christmas, I'm putting on some Christmas music and writing cards this afternoon .


Hi Chris, love the sound of nativity play, I didn't know it was supposed to be a comedy!
It's Mr P's birthday so now I know it's only two weeks to Christmas. Our WI CHristmas do is tonight and I am selling all our craft items for our charity, which this year has been a local hospice.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you all for Mr Ps birthday wishes. We had a nice lunch out and he is sending me to WI tonight so he can have a quiet evening!!!


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Chris, love the sound of nativity play, I didn't know it was supposed to be a comedy!
> It's Mr P's birthday so now I know it's only two weeks to Christmas. Our WI CHristmas do is tonight and I am selling all our craft items for our charity, which this year has been a local hospice.


Only that school could produce laughter! I am still smiling about it. Certainly cheered me up today, been feeling very down recently, that Mary has made me smile today, hooray!.
Happy birthday Mr P, hope you had a good lunch. 
Good luck with your WI tonight, hope all your crafts sell for your charity. 
Hope Mr P has a lazy evening, maybe there might be some sport or something he enjoys on TV?
. Bill love me going to WI on Wednesdays as there is usually a football match and he isn't banished to the watch it!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello All.

Have done catch-up. Lets see what I can remember...

Purple...Happy Birthday to mr. P. Your lunch out sounds successful :thumbup: I hope he enjoys his quiet evening in. AND I hope the WI sale goes well, and that you have nothing left to bring home.

Londy did you do a cinema trip today? Or was it a nativity for you? I think it might be...

Chrissy, your nativity sounds a real hoot...glad it gave you a lift. Sorry you've been down recently.

Saxy...keep on filling those bins, you are doing a marvelous job by the sounds of it.

Susan, have a safe journey home...bring some of that sunshine ith you :roll: 

Purley I really don't envy you the possible blanket of snow you are predicted, such a shame you couldn't go to Florida. Just think about being in Florida in the spring time...hope that comes off for you.

Pam thanks from me too for the card. Unlike Purley though, it's not my first, but my second. I hope no one minds but I haven't sent any out this year...I haven't got my head around anything this year, not even presents for family yet. 

Binky it's awful for your lovely children that all those marks are expecrted to come from one exam. You do a really marvelous job with thyem though I am sure they will do well. Tell them I am thinking of them. And can you say 'HI' to Linky...hope she is okay!

Xiang hope you have managed a good night sleep and that you mannnnnage to have a good day. (i think the n button got stuck :mrgreen: )

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

Had the first Christmas performance today..it went well, ith a few unplanned laughs. Second and last performance tomorrow...I will be so glad when it's over and we can away the costumes for another year.


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> I was hoping this week would go smoother than this but that has not happened, they are behind in history and there finals start Friday they have till Wednesday to have all work and finals done yeah I see the weekend going down the toilet...but at least they will be off until the 3rd or 4th of January yeah....


This is just so foreign to me, our schools break up this Friday, and don't go back until the end of January - but I suppose your kids get a similar break in your summer time 

I hope you get caught up so that you can have at least some of the weekend off


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Have done catch-up. Lets see what I can remember...
> 
> ...


Thanks Lifeline, I have begun sleeping much better (this is the positive part of my sleep cycle), and I am also able to stay awake through the day again, now that medications are sorted :roll: :roll:

I also apologise for lack of Christmas cards - too much was going on at about the time the should have been sent. I have already organised this for next year :shock: I am determined to be organised throughout the New Year - I wonder if that sentiment will continue :?


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

So I have missed everyone, so I shall either read, knit or do some spinning; it is far too early to do much else & they are all quiet activities. might see if I can get at least one cardigan finished before Christmas. 

Susan - have a safe journey home

Saxy - I hope your home stays in a good state for longer than 5 minutes :lol: :roll: 

Purple & Chris - enjoy your respective WI's

Binky - I hope everything begins to go smoothly, again, for you & yours

Linky - how are you going, are your hands healing properly

Purly - You and mr Purly stay safe & warm

Pam, Nitzi & Londy - Hello, I forget what you three have been up to, but stay safe & warm whatever it is.

We are having a very cool summer, so far. It was like this the year we got married, also, maybe there is a 25 year weather cycle here.

We drove across the Nullabor 25 years ago, and were warned about the intense heat of that area - we had two half grown children with us, so we were a little concerned & made sure that we had plenty of water & checked for many places to stop & allow the children to wear off some energy. 
We left home at 3:00 am, and by daylight we were almost at the border, and this is where we were expecting to begin to regret the trip ......... But it was the coldest, wettest Christmas, the Nullabor had seen in many years. Unfortunately, we had clothing & gifts packed on top of the car, and the waterproof wrapping decided to come apart, so everything was saturated, and the gifts had to be dried & re-wrapped. 

I am now waiting to see if it will be wet for Christmas Day 

Bye for now xoxo


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Hallo from a very fogg south east London.
> I have just been to my GS's Christmas concert, it was wonderful! The usual, fight, kids tripping over etc etc. Claire & 1 cried with laughter when'Mary' threw baby Jesus at Joseph and said " You hold him!" Poor Jesus was tossed over to Joseph who put him under him arm! In all my time working in schools I have never seen that before. My GS'S was right at the front and sang out loud. It's now Christmas, I'm putting on some Christmas music and writing cards this afternoon .


I must get on with writing some cards!!! We were supposed to see Liv's Christmas concert this morning but it was very foggy and I don't drive in that. we went this afternoon instead, Liv was one of the narrators and also sang her little heart out!!! The bit I liked best was when the boys were singing the Queen version of We Will Rock You, alternating with the girls singing the Christmas carol We Will Rock you, it was a brilliant idea and very well performed.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Happy birthday to Mr P, hope you both have a good day xxxx


Loving your avatar Judi!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Lets see what I can remember...
> 
> ...


You're welcome. You've a lot going on this year. Some years are just like that. Glad today's performance went well. I'm sure you'll be very relieved to have them all finished tomorrow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> I must get on with writing some cards!!! We were supposed to see Liv's Christmas concert this morning but it was very foggy and I don't drive in that. we went this afternoon instead, Liv was one of the narrators and also sang her little heart out!!! The bit I liked best was when the boys were singing the Queen version of We Will Rock You, alternating with the girls singing the Christmas carol We Will Rock you, it was a brilliant idea and very well performed.


That performance sounds great. I don't like driving in fog either so I would have done as you did.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Thanks Lifeline, I have begun sleeping much better (this is the positive part of my sleep cycle), and I am also able to stay awake through the day again, now that medications are sorted :roll: :roll:
> 
> I also apologise for lack of Christmas cards - too much was going on at about the time the should have been sent. I have already organised this for next year :shock: I am determined to be organised throughout the New Year - I wonder if that sentiment will continue :?


Oh Judi, you've had a tough year. No apologies necessary. We just want you well!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Loving your avatar Judi!!


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you all for Mr Ps birthday wishes. We had a nice lunch out and he is sending me to WI tonight so he can have a quiet evening!!!


Glad he had a good birthday! I hope you enjoyed your WI evening.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally caught up here. Been busy getting my house cleaned a bit as I have a former co-worker stopping by this afternoon on her way home from work. Will be fun to visit with her.  I hope you are all enjoying you day/afternoon/evening.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> I know it's not fair! I don't make cakes now. I have bought a fruit cake for Christmas in Aldi, we had one last year and it was smashing. I had to ration myself. I would have a go with artificial sweeteners but they all seem to be full of chemicals. I just have to eat more fruit.
> 
> Just off to bed, early night tonight. I stay up way too late.
> 
> GS'S concert in the morning, alas no Nativity this year. He was cast as a shepherd last year but when we went to see him he had turned into the Inn-keeper as his friend was ill. I cried when he did his little bit, with no practice, I'm not really a doting Grandma, as if! Night night


You cannot cook with most of the sweeteners -- probably because of the chemicals.

you have every right to be a doting granma he did do well if he had no rehearsal, Children really have a hold on our heartstrings don't they


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

gillian lorraine said:


> You cannot cook with most of the sweeteners -- probably because of the chemicals.
> 
> you have every right to be a doting granma he did do well if he had no rehearsal, Children really have a hold on our heartstrings don't they


Went to his performance and he was great! I am the most dottiest of grandmas! Popped up to see him tonight, Wed night is the only time my DH see them in the week. We looked at the recording my DD did on her phone, he was very embarrassed and proud.

I haven't spoken to you before, where do you live? I live in south east London.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello and good afternoon. 4pm my time and 9pm at home. Our flight is delayed by 2hrs. We don't fly until 8pm 1am your time. But......we had to return the car by 3 pm so we've got 5 hrs to put in. Who's going to talk to me for 5hrs? Face timed home and also been talking face to face with purleys dh as she is on the beauty parlour. I'm hoping she replies back.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Went to his performance and he was great! I am the most dottiest of grandmas! Popped up to see him tonight, Wed night is the only time my DH see them in the week. We looked at the recording my DD did on her phone, he was very embarrassed and proud.
> 
> I haven't spoken to you before, where do you live? I live in south east London.


I am in Plymouth UK, ( if you know Plymouth I am near the garden centre)
KP is amazing isn't it? I exchanged a post with a woman who had emigrated to Australia but had previously lived in the small Cornish village ( in the 60s) at the same time as my family, and indeed knew my sister.
Another woman lives about 3 doors away from my sister who has moved back into the village after 40 plus years away


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good afternoon. 4pm my time and 9pm at home. Our flight is delayed by 2hrs. We don't fly until 8pm 1am your time. But......we had to return the car by 3 pm so we've got 5 hrs to put in. Who's going to talk to me for 5hrs? Face timed home and also been talking face to face with purleys dh as she is on the beauty parlour. I'm hoping she replies back.


Hello Susan. Sorry to hear your flight has been delayed by two hours. Hope you are able to saok up some sunshine while you are waiting.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi lifeline....we are having to sit in the airport and dh is in a mood....yes another mood......it seems the delay has something to do with the fog at health row or something....100 flutes cancelled


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I need to go pee.......that's what they say here haha.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi lifeline....we are having to sit in the airport and dh is in a mood....yes another mood......it seems the delay has something to do with the fog at health row or something....100 flutes cancelled


Ah that makes sense if you are flying to Heathrow, but I thought you were flying to Manchester. I think I heard the fog has caused over 140 flights to be cancelled today and it's continued to be foggy tonight. Just skyped my Dad and he said it's been sunny there all day and he's just down the road from manchester. I am glad they are being cautious because of the fog though.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I am very tired so I'm off to bed now. Night night and safe flying Susan.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally caught up here. Been busy getting my house cleaned a bit as I have a former co-worker stopping by this afternoon on her way home from work. Will be fun to visit with her.  I hope you are all enjoying you day/afternoon/evening.


Hi Pam, thank you for my Christmas card, that was such a sweet thought!! x


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hello and good afternoon. 4pm my time and 9pm at home. Our flight is delayed by 2hrs. We don't fly until 8pm 1am your time. But......we had to return the car by 3 pm so we've got 5 hrs to put in. Who's going to talk to me for 5hrs? Face timed home and also been talking face to face with purleys dh as she is on the beauty parlour. I'm hoping she replies back.


Hi Susan! What a drag, having to wait around all that time, I assume you are at the airport? We once had a 7 hours stopover in Malaysia, we thought it would be hot there overnight so brought no coats off the plane but of course, they had the aircon on all night in the airport and we were too cold to stretch out on a seat to sleep and nothing else to do there except drink coffee, ooh, it were grim!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> I am in Plymouth UK, ( if you know Plymouth I am near the garden centre)
> KP is amazing isn't it? I exchanged a post with a woman who had emigrated to Australia but had previously lived in the small Cornish village ( in the 60s) at the same time as my family, and indeed knew my sister.
> Another woman lives about 3 doors away from my sister who has moved back into the village after 40 plus years away


See, we _are_ all sisters under the skin!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. WI Craft sale and the Knitting and Sewing groups made £153.60 plus another £120 that we raised from our fortnightly group meetings. This will be put with all the other monies raised throughout the year and a cheque will be presented to The Hospice (our charity for the year) Chairman at our next meeting.
Off to bed soon as I will be up early to go and meet Londy in London tomorrow.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Evening Londy, see you usual place 10.30 ish tomorrow. xxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. WI Craft sale and the Knitting and Sewing groups made £153.60 plus another £120 that we raised from our fortnightly group meetings. This will be put with all the other monies raised throughout the year and a cheque will be presented to The Hospice (our charity for the year) Chairman at our next meeting.
> Off to bed soon as I will be up early to go and meet Londy in London tomorrow.


Well done, tremendous effort!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Londy, see you usual place 10.30 ish tomorrow. xxx


You certainly will, very much looking forward to it!!! Sleep well!! xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Well done, tremendous effort!!!


Thank you. Night night, see you tomorrow. xx


----------



## Xiang (Sep 3, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Loving your avatar Judi!!


Thanks Londy, thought it was about time I tried to get some Christmas Spirit in my heart, and I thought I would give some sunshine, to those who are already suffering from an overdose of snow & cold


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Hi Pam, thank you for my Christmas card, that was such a sweet thought!! x


You are more than welcome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

London Girl said:


> See, we _are_ all sisters under the skin!


We are indeed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Evening Londy, see you usual place 10.30 ish tomorrow. xxx


You two enjoy your day out tomorrow. Will be with you in spirit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from Surrey. WI Craft sale and the Knitting and Sewing groups made £153.60 plus another £120 that we raised from our fortnightly group meetings. This will be put with all the other monies raised throughout the year and a cheque will be presented to The Hospice (our charity for the year) Chairman at our next meeting.
> Off to bed soon as I will be up early to go and meet Londy in London tomorrow.


That's great, Purple! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Evening everyone. It has gotten very cold here and it was really snowing, but has slowed down now. I missed GS's facetime at the airport.Had some disturbing news and it has unnerved me abit.

GS please have a good flight and hope it is also smooth. Will skype with you once you are home dear. Miss you already.

Binky it is very unfair to determine a grade for a whole semester on one test.Is there no one to speak to about this, or is it just what it is.??? Glad you and the kids will have several weeks off to rest and recuperate.Know the kids will make good grades as you are a terrific teacher. Take care.

Purple congratulations on all the money you and the WI ladies made for the hospice.I know they will appreciate the money as they do awesome work. Bless them. Hope Mr. P was able to watch something he would enjoy this evening, since he was home alone and unsupervised.

Londy hope you have a fun time with Purple tomorrow. Are you ladies doing anything special.Glad you were able to attend DG's play this afternoon. You were safer doing that instead of trying to drive through heavy fog this morning

Lifeline glad your plays are almost finished. Closer to vacation time.

Pam I agree we are all sisters under the skin.Hope you enjoyed your visit with your friend.

Xiang can I have the ingredients again for the virus killer. Tea tree oil and peppermint, what is the third item. Do I just mix this up in a bowl and set it out. Need a little more direction. Thanks. Want to keep house as germ free as possible.

Well I am tired. I had to put my poncho on my circular needles as it was just too much material for me to comfortably hold on straight needles.Just love how it is working out. Nitey nite to all. Purly xxx


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good morning from a grey Surrey, no mist today so it won't be quite so cold out. Meeting up with Londy today so we will raise a glass (or two! to you all. Keep warm if you are in the cold and Xiang your avatsr is just the little ray of sunshine we need.
Lots of love and hugs. xxx

ps Sussn Hope the flight was ok and you are ssfely home soon. xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> You two enjoy your day out tomorrow. Will be with you in spirit.


I know and we _will_ be talking about you!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good morning all, just popped in to say hi before heading off to the train that will take me to meet with Purple!! We are going to Camden Market, just to look, of course...  and then we will have a dander up to Oxford Street to John Lewis! Will of course fit in some lunch and a glass or two of wine!! Have a good one everybody, love you all! xxxxx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Just had a quick pm chat with Jynx. She is doing fine but what with the new furniture and everything else that is going on, she has only managed to pop in to some other threads very quickly whereas once she gets chatting to us, she's on for hours. She sends her love!!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> I just wanbt to tell you all that im safe and sound with the heating on and the fire. We've had quite a bit of hassle with things, certainly some stories, but I'm so tired I cant tell you all today...I hope I get on line tomorrow. I love you all and yes, its freezing. xxx


you just stay warm. We'll talk with you later.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

IMPORTANT NEES........



its jynxs birthday on Friday the 13th......


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello Susan, it's good to see you are safe n sound back here in the UK. Take good care of yourself...I bet you feel like you could sleep for a week after all the traveling.

And thank you for the card...so sweet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

The plays are FINISHED!!!!! So glad, now everything can go back to normal.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Susan, it's good to see you are safe n sound back here in the UK. Take good care of yourself...I bet you feel like you could sleep for a week after all the traveling.
> 
> And thank you for the card...so sweet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


and thank you from me as well. Very pretty!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and thank you from me as well. Very pretty!


Hello Saxy. How are you? I am so tired...really ready for the weekend!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> My lovely DIL (cough, splutter) booked a holiday in Disney Paris for herself and her partner and my GSs yesterday, for the end of July next year, which turned out very cheap. Then she told Merlin she was taking them. He just smiled and said 'you do know that that is the last week of term. I'm not paying the fine'.
> When she checked she found he was right, so she is going to have to cancel and it would cost a lot more to change the dates. Maybe she should have asked for his permission first?


Oh dear! Hate for the boys to miss the trip...hope they didn't know about it,,,but serves her right for not clearing it first,,,, some people really don't think.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PurpleFi said:


> Made Christmas cake today and this ......


Just love the owl... So wise looking....


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh dear! Hate for the boys to miss the trip...hope they didn't know about it,,,but serves her right for not clearing it first,,,, some people really don't think.


No, she says she is going ahead and paying the fines.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> You should have FaceTime on your iPad but you can also download skype we have it on the iPad too, they are both easy to use.


I'll have to have the grands show me. I don't have I-pad set up correctly and can't find a darned thing.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Good evening all! Had a lovely day out with Purple, just got home! Didn't buy much but I did get a lovely present from Mrs P!! (See my avatar!!)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> That sounds pretty cool. I wish it had been taped so that we could hear it. I can't imagine how it worked, but it's amazing how these things can.


I was too caught up in it to think of recording it, silly me!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> I'm late, but Happy Anniversary.


I'm even later... But still send the warmest of wishes...


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

nitz8catz said:


> Good morning from Port Hope Ontario Canada. It is 6:11 am EST and -13'C (9'F). We've had light flurries, but nothing has accumulated since the wind has blown it away. To the north they have accumulated over 90 cm (almost 1 yard) of snow.
> Last night I was mindlessly knitting on my 2nd copy of my hat (and I really mean mindlessly)
> Does anyone know what this stitch is that my hands created? I like it, I just don't know what it is. On one side it looks like fisherman's rib. On the back side it has floats like fairisle.


No but it looks great, especially in that yarn!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Believe it or not (I find it hard to) I have never been to Plymouth as far as I know. I don't often go to Cornwall, but it is a lovely county.


Um.....I think Plymouth is still in Devon Saxy!!! xxxxxxxxx :lol:


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> when my brothers and I went to Australia we took an overnight stopover in Kuala Lumpur and stayed in the hotel at the airport. It was luxurious and not too expensive. The airport itself was as boring as any.


Obviously what we should have done but Mr L is too tight!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> I am disappointed to update the forecast for Christmas Day - apparently it is forecast for 42*C (107.6*F) - I want my cool wet day :?
> 
> Interesting fact, regarding temperature - Celcius & Farenheit become the same temperature at -40* ; after that the gap widens as the temperature drops


This thread is not only wonderfully friendly but educational too!! xx


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Xiang said:


> Tea Tree, Eucalyptus & Lavender - all anti-viral and anti-bacterial. Tea Tree will also kill cockroaches, head lice & other bugs. I hope you can find some


... and hopefully sort out my fungusy toenail!! Too much info? Sorreeeee!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Just got home from a day downtown and haven't caught up yet, but wanted to share the wonderful package from our dear Susan that arrived in the mail today for my niece's soon to arrive baby girl. It's such an exquisite little cardigan. I know they are going to love it.


That is just gorgeous... Our Susan is always so thoughtful and such a wonderful knitter....


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:
 

> That is just gorgeous... Our Susan is always so thoughtful and such a wonderful knitter....


Hi Jynx, glad you are back, missed you!! Boy, have you got a lot of catching up to do!!! xxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Good evening all! Had a lovely day out with Purple, just got home! Didn't buy much but I did get a lovely present from Mrs P!! (See my avatar!!)


She is so cute. Just like the original. xx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi all... I am back on page 58 and just don't have the time to catchup right now... Sorry for the long absence. Things are a little out of control around here. (Nothing new about that). 

Brief recap, mom's surgery was OK but rougher than last time and a lot of after effects. It has been a rough road. Now she thinks she has the flu but it is the meds with no food. She lost electricity, couldn't reach me on phone ( don't ask) and walked down to talk to repair men.. Not good, as we have been iced in for a week.

DD lost power for the week. We were without phone for a couple days, but it was equipment, not weather.

New furniture has tossed the house upside down with cleaning other areas and tossing, cleaning.. Still can't face getting the DR table all clear and may be having the kids for dinner or dessert tomorrow so must move it NOW.

I've been a little uncomfortable lately but finally pulled out a stiff stitch and had DH cut it off. Being right at waistband, it was driving me bonkers. Sure found out the hard way that I DTILL can't do much.

Trying to get some knitting done for Christmas.... I do have most of the decorations done. 

Going to see if I can post a picture of the tree for Purly.

Well, I've chopped off the top angel's head.... The next is my newest knitting ornament. There are many on the tree. The little mouse is sitting by a Washington Seattle Express ferry for lam and there is a wreath of buttons and spools beneath the knitting basket..... There are so many special ornaments, as we get at least 3 new ones a year from the kids and such. I've been collecting about 60 years..... Should also mention that we took the huge bottom layer off the tree and did not put it in the galvanized tub with flaring cranberries this year. It would have meant moving all the new heavy furniture and I just couldn't cope. For this location, it had to be shorter and skinnier to. Not block door to hall....

Will post some of. The village to ignite or tomorrow. 

Must take a food and work break.... Later...


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Um.....I think Plymouth is still in Devon Saxy!!! xxxxxxxxx :lol:


only just! I'm old and get confused, and there was a mention of living in a Cornish village, so I assumed she was just over the Saltash Bridge! That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it, even with a red face!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Even worse, I apparently did go to Marine projects in Plymouth with DH to pick up a wide load - a long time ago! Police escort all the way back to Newhaven.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi all... I am back on page 58 and just don't have the time to catchup right now... Sorry for the long absence. Things are a little out of control around here. (Nothing new about that).
> 
> Brief recap, mom's surgery was OK but rougher than last time and a lot of after effects. It has been a rough road. Now she thinks she has the flu but it is the meds with no food. She lost electricity, couldn't reach me on phone ( don't ask) and walked down to talk to repair men.. Not good, as we have been iced in for a week.
> 
> ...


you're still working well Jynx. Happy birthday for Friday 13th - in case I don't get on tomorrow.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> She is so cute. Just like the original. xx


Thank you hun!!! xxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

London Girl said:


> ... and hopefully sort out my fungusy toenail!! Too much info? Sorreeeee!!! :mrgreen:


I've had that and had a cream that cost a fortune that did seem to work, but it can sure come back easy. It was a prescription...

(Love your little minnie me....)


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hi all... I am back on page 58 and just don't have the time to catchup right now... Sorry for the long absence. Things are a little out of control around here. (Nothing new about that).
> 
> Brief recap, mom's surgery was OK but rougher than last time and a lot of after effects. It has been a rough road. Now she thinks she has the flu but it is the meds with no food. She lost electricity, couldn't reach me on phone ( don't ask) and walked down to talk to repair men.. Not good, as we have been iced in for a week.
> 
> ...


That looks wonderful Jynx and looking forward to seeing the village. You have worked so hard, no wonder even you think it's time for a break!!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> only just! I'm old and get confused, and there was a mention of living in a Cornish village, so I assumed she was just over the Saltash Bridge! That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it, even with a red face!


Nah, no red faces on here, we're all just and bad - or good - as one another!! I was only teasing! xxxx


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

lifeline said:


> Hello Susan, it's good to see you are safe n sound back here in the UK. Take good care of yourself...I bet you feel like you could sleep for a week after all the traveling.
> 
> And thank you for the card...so sweet :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I second that and loved that the card was not only beautiful, but one of the two carols I can sing in German!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've had that and had a cream that cost a fortune that did seem to work, but it can sure come back easy. It was a prescription...
> 
> (Love your little minnie me....)


Isn't she cute? My chiropodist said to either get the cream, which as you say was very expensive or a bottle of tea tree oil, I opted for the oil and it's slow but it is working. I got it through keeping varnish on my nail for too long, the lack of oxygen to the nail makes it ideal for breeding fungi - be warned!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow, Purly - that's a lot of stuff! I'd need at least another room added onto my house for all that!


It really is... But I'm so glad to hear that DH will be able to do home dialysis. That should take some of the pressure off with driving and scheduling.... Glad you will have portable O2 for getting out and about. Be really careful about the cords/tubing until you get used to the tether.....


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

binkbrice said:


> Good morning Angie is out of surgery and doing good will post more later
> Love and hugs
> Binky


Darn... I'm in the dark. Is this the other wrist?


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> Even worse, I apparently did go to Marine projects in Plymouth with DH to pick up a wide load - a long time ago! Police escort all the way back to Newhaven.


Wow, that sounds exciting!!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> Thanks, I had a great day yesterday ( my b/day) as my son who has been deployed phoned and used up all his phone minutes talking to me! He now has to wait until Sunday to talk to his partner. I also found out that he is in a safe-ish place, so one happy mum


Happy belated birthday. There a couple more of us with Dec. birthdays... Myself and Saxy. Not sure if Mr. P is in Dec. or the very last of Nov.

So glad to head that your so is at lest semi-safe....


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Um.....I think Plymouth is still in Devon Saxy!!! xxxxxxxxx :lol:


To get to Cornwall a lot of people avoid Plymouth and take the scenic ( and quicker ) route over Dartmoor; they would rather face The Hairy Hands--- local ghost tale -- than drive past Sainsburys! ( the first thing you see on the outskirts)


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> To get to Cornwall a lot of people avoid Plymouth and take the scenic ( and quicker ) route over Dartmoor; they would rather face The Hairy Hands--- local ghost tale -- than drive past Sainsburys! ( the first thing you see on the outskirts)


That is such a useful Sainsbury's...have dropped my children off in Plymouth and then gone ove into Cornwal with DH, so stocked up there :thumbup:


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

London Girl said:


> Nah, no red faces on here, we're all just and bad - or good - as one another!! I was only teasing! xxxx


My fault!!! I am in Plymouth now but lived in the Cornish village.(bout 80 miles in deepest, darkest Cornwall) the "over the bridge " place is in Cornwall but has a Plymouth dialling code for the telephone- weird, and another Cornish town--- "across the ferry" ( te he) also has a Plymouth code


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

gillian lorraine said:


> I am in Plymouth UK, ( if you know Plymouth I am near the garden centre)
> KP is amazing isn't it? I exchanged a post with a woman who had emigrated to Australia but had previously lived in the small Cornish village ( in the 60s) at the same time as my family, and indeed knew my sister.
> Another woman lives about 3 doors away from my sister who has moved back into the village after 40 plus years away


They say its a small world and technology is making it smaller! I have only driven through Plymouth when we came back from Cornwall this year. Went there for the first time and loved it. Speak again son I hope


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

lifeline said:


> The plays are FINISHED!!!!! So glad, now everything can go back to normal.


Hoorah, now sit and have a rest!


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

Good evening from Surrey. Had a wonderful day with Londy. We attacked Camden Market, looked at so many bags that we went boss eyed and then decided we could make them much better and cheaper. After a nice lunch with some food with our wine we went to John Lewis where Londy forced me to buy some wool and nearly persuaded me that the embroidery machine I should buy cost £4.999!!!!! Although she was a great help in explaining the cheaper ones and sorting out the best one for me.
The Christmas lights in Oxford Street and Regent Street were lovely.
Here's a few pictures of our day...


----------



## LondonChris (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad you had a good day out girls! Lights look good I really must get up there this year.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

LondonChris said:


> Glad you had a good day out girls! Lights look good I really must get up there this year.


Hi Chris,
The decorations in John Lewis looked good too...


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

Girls I just wrote a long missive and accidently hit something that took it away. I need to fix dinner, so I may try later. Loved the photos girls.


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-227899-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

